#ubuntuone 2009-08-03
<facundobatista> Sueños de mar, espuma en tu piel, sal en tus labios
<b1ackcr0w> help!
<aquarius> b1ackcr0w, hey
<b1ackcr0w> hi
<aquarius> b1ackcr0w, what's the problem?
<b1ackcr0w> sorry aq, trying to earn living while hacking can be a pain
<b1ackcr0w> basically, I'm trying to keep tomboy synced on all my machines, using ubuntu-one
<b1ackcr0w> I've made a folder in the ubuntu-one folder the place to sync my files
<aquarius> b1ackcr0w, really? we've been looking at that.
<b1ackcr0w> but tomboy just play
<aquarius> b1ackcr0w, tomboy's not set up to have something other than it change its files, so if a whatever.note file changes Tomboy won't notice until you quit and restart it.
<b1ackcr0w> ah, I'm talking at all
<aquarius> we've been working with the tomboy sync API, and looking at having tomboy save data into desktop CouchDB, to handle this issue
<b1ackcr0w> i take it there's no way around it using Webdav?
<aquarius> Not at the moment. The issue isn't really with how you handle the files, it's that Tomboy doesn't monitor files for changes (because it expects that it's the only thing that will be changing them :))
<b1ackcr0w> when I tell tomboy the local sync folder, it tries to sync but fails, but doesn't list any reasons why it's failed :(
<aquarius> ah, I haven't looked at local sync at all, so I don't know anything about it
<aquarius> try running it as tomboy --debug from the command line; that might give you some more info?
<b1ackcr0w> how do you find a process id from the command line again
<b1ackcr0w> tomboy is running in background :(
<aquarius> ah, you'll need to re-start tomboy
<aquarius> so quit it and re-run it from a terminal as "tomboy --debug", and then try the local sync, and there should be some output in the terminal
<b1ackcr0w> yeah, I when i do that, it's already running
<aquarius> erm? really?
<b1ackcr0w> so i wanted to kill the process
<aquarius> ok: ps axu | grep tomboy
<aquarius> and the number in the second column is the process ID
<aquarius> the last column is the process itself, which should be "mono /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe"
<aquarius> or Administration > System Monitor and then look in the Processes tab, if you prefer
<b1ackcr0w> SyncThread using SyncServiceAddin: Local Folder
<b1ackcr0w> [DEBUG]: 8
<b1ackcr0w> [DEBUG]: Sync: GetNoteUpdatesSince rev -1
<b1ackcr0w> [DEBUG]: GetNoteUpdatesSince xpath returned 22 nodes
<b1ackcr0w> [ERROR]: Synchronization failed with the following exception: /home/alistair/Ubuntu One/My Files/tomboy/0/1/86312646-d95b-4ea3-b781-839cb94860e0.note does not exist
<b1ackcr0w>   at System.IO.File.Copy (System.String sourceFileName, System.String destFileName, Boolean overwrite) [0x00000]
<b1ackcr0w>   at Tomboy.Sync.FileSystemSyncServer.GetNoteUpdatesSince (Int32 revision) [0x00000]
<b1ackcr0w>   at Tomboy.Sync.SyncManager.SynchronizationThread () [0x00000]
<b1ackcr0w> (tomboy:7235): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed
<jblount> Good morning everyone!
<aquarius> hey jblount
<aquarius> urbanape, couple of semi-thorny bugs filed against bindwood by kenvandine :)
<urbanape> k, I'll take a look.
<kenvandine> aquarius, but great features :)
<urbanape> I've been wrestling with the new files ui for a while, might be nice to make a switch today.
<jblount> Was the syncdaemon crashy mc crashy pants all weekend for anyone else?
<dobey> jblount: it's because you neglected it
<jblount> heh
<dobey> jblount: i haven't been seeing a crapload of new bugs against the package in my mailbox
<urbanape> speaking of neglect. I forgot I was Face on Saturday as well. During my son's first birthday party. Hope nothing went boom.
<dobey> urbanape: weekends don't count
<dobey> urbanape: if it's a weekend/holiday, you don't have to do anything for it
<urbanape> oh, well, good. In that case, I just forgot to write up my Friday Face's report.
<jblount> urbanape: Congratulations your sons birthday! Keeping another human being alive for 12 months seems like a huge accomplishment to me.
<urbanape> they're pretty resilient these days. It's a lot less effort than you might think.
<urbanape> but thanks! we had fun.
<urbanape> I've just about (finally!) got the sharing functionality to work again.
<jblount> urbanape: You are an evil genious. Seems like that is the last step before dropping the big lever, am I right?
<urbanape> I don't think so, exactly.
<urbanape> That's the last step before we've got the basic functionality replicated.
<urbanape> I think there are still a lot of little uglies about it (though I haven't kept up with what you've been working on, so maybe it's all better now.
<urbanape> just pulled a recent trunk this morning, but haven't yet merged it to my branch.
<jblount> urbanape: I thought we were going to make sure you could do all the things you could do in the old ui, then drop lever, then itterate like crazy.
<jblount> Ah, I do have a lot of recent changes. I'm sitting on a branch now to take care of even more of the wonkiness.
<urbanape> cool. I'd like to get it a little more shored up, UI wise.
<jblount> Yes, and yes.
<vds> jblount: isn't it me time? :)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> If this looks familiar, say "me" for desktop+
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<jblount> dobey: ?
<dobey> me
<jblount> urbanape: Looks like you won the arms race :)
<urbanape> DONE: Was Face on Friday, nothing much happened, forgot to write up notes, will try to do so. Wrestled with sharing UI. Nearly done.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish it, tackle some bindwood bugs for change of pace.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nada
<urbanape> vds, if you please
<vds> DONE: code review, pair with teknico on sync options branch, investigated test failing on teknico's branch, discussed with mark about bugs and user stories, started a branch to create a snapshot after the first contact sync
<vds> TODO: finish and land this branch quickly
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> aquarius: please... :)
<aquarius> ⤘ DONE: working on desktopcouch new design doc installation procedures; helped a chap doing tomboy local sync on #ubuntuone
<aquarius> ⤘ TODO: talk to #tomboy about piston oauth; learn about process groups; branch to do desktopcouch startup
<aquarius> ⤘ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> CardinalFang: rock out your own self
<CardinalFang> DONE: squished bug 401786, temp views
<CardinalFang> TODO: working on 405612, failing tests.  more make paste+spawning work in same tree
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount: Dig it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401786 in desktopcouch "don't use temp views" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401786
<jblount> CardinalFang: I can
<jblount> DONE: Had a weird day working on Saturday, but got a lot of little ui stuff done for the new files ui
<jblount> TODO: Land css branch, try to determine what exactly I need to finish up before we can launch /files/new
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> dobey: rocknroll
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Reviews, Added ellipse to Nautilus share menu item, Changed "Read Only" to "Allow Modification" on web sharing ui
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Lots of UI hacking, Tarmac AMI, Update upstream OAuth patch (missed one part of 1.0a)
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<jblount> Anyone missing?
<aquarius> dammit, a hammer and sickle? that's way cooler than my RIGHTWARDS TWO-HEADED ARROW WITH TAIL WITH DOUBLE VERTICAL STROKE. I didn't know that was in unicode.
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<aquarius> cheers jblount
<dobey> haha
<aquarius> good one on the temp views stuff, CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> Booyah!
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, does that remove your last blocker to release?
<dobey> aquarius: btw, clarkson beatbox was hilarious!
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, we released it :)
<CardinalFang> Ah!
<kenvandine> passed revu and has been uploaded to universe :)
<kenvandine> not built yet there... but happening :)
<CardinalFang> Sweet.  Danke!
<kenvandine> np :)
<aquarius> dobey, did make me chuckle,that
<dobey> now i just hope i get a call soon saying that my offer on this house has been accepted
<jblount> dobey: I noticed you talking about that, is the house nearby to where you live now?
<dobey> yeah, it's a couple miles closer to the river
<jblount> Nice, good luck!
<aquarius> kenvandine, hey
<urbanape> okay, got the sharing UI working-ish. Need to build it and stash, rather than rebuild on click, as it keeps getting added to, and that ain't right.
<jblount> Nice, some of the other modal dialog things are doing similar (like when I use the upload, then create a new folder, then upload again, I see a "create folder" button in that dialog. I'm going to try to recreate these and get bugs reported this afternoon.
<jblount> Also, I never remeber to close parens. I should just stop using them.
<urbanape> yup, I'm getting a bit better mental model of how we should store these things and organize the DOM bits.
<jblount> Unrelated: I think I'm in love with Chrome. It feels like Safari did in OS X.
<CardinalFang> jblount, that doesn't sound like praise to me, but just because I'm curious, what do you install?
<jblount> CardinalFang: I have the "preview debs" from this page, but there are dailies as well: https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<CardinalFang> Holy sh*t, that's a the bestest browser evar!@!#
<jblount> heh
<CardinalFang> Oh wait, the package is not "chromium".  That's not a browser at all.
<CardinalFang> The music is badass, though.
<CardinalFang> $ apt-cache search chromium
<CardinalFang> chromium - fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter
<jblount> CardinalFang: Heh, I've installed that before. Apparently they are out of names at the idea store.
<tcole> or in the periodic table
<dobey> the problem with chromium is that it's still a web browser
 * CardinalFang calls dibs on 'Copernicium'.
<dobey> CardinalFang: the funny thing is that the browser description and the game description, sound a lot alike
<jblount> dobey: Your hatred for the the web is always amusing.
<dobey> jblount: it's not hatred. i've just come to terms with its death already
<jblount> dobey: I would estimate that you are approximately 10 years ahead of the rest of civilization. Possibly more.
<dobey> jblount: could be. i was talking about the integration of the desktop and on-line resources over 11 years ago
<jblount> dobey: That hyphen in "online" reveals the age of your intenet soul.
<dobey> and the failing education system of today
<BUGabundo> hey
#ubuntuone 2009-08-04
<statik> shalom
<aquarius> hey st
<aquarius> er, statik
<statik> i just walked off the plane and into the platform team sprint. there are 100 people here!
<kklimonda> I just got an awesome traceback :)
<kklimonda> ech, already reported :/
<jamesh> what's the problem?
<kklimonda> pyinotify doesn't work with libc 2.10.1
<kklimonda> UnsupportedLibcVersionError: Libc 2.10.1 is unsupported, requires at least Libc 2.4
<statik> oh nice
<jamesh> you can work around the problem locally, while waiting for a new pyinotify package.
<kklimonda> I know
<jamesh> well, if you know what you're doing I'll leave it up to you :)
<ejhe> Hi
<kklimonda> hey
<ejhe> Er there anyone who can tell me how to completely remove every settings from ubuntu one? I wont to add a differant account
<ejhe> are
<ejhe> ?
<jamesh> ejhe: first thing to do would be to make sure ubuntuone-client-applet and ubuntuone-syncdaemon are not running
<ejhe> yes i have done that
<jamesh> ejhe: next, remove the authentication token from your keyring.  You can do this by opening the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" application in the accessories menu
<ejhe> done
<jamesh> pick the passwords tab and then delete the "UbuntuOne token"
<ejhe> done:)
<jamesh> move or delete the "Ubuntu One" folder in your home directory
<jamesh> and finally remove the ~/.cache/ubuntuone directory
<ejhe> okay, i have removed it
<ejhe> okay... that should do it?
<jamesh> the last one holds metadata used to synchronise the ~/Ubuntu One folder, so if you remove one you should remove the other
<jamesh> that should be enough.  If you start the applet again, it should notice that the authentication token is gone and restart the auth process.
<ejhe> great it is working, thanks:D
<jamesh> kklimonda: awesome.  You've uploaded a new pyinotify package
<toros> hi
<toros> https://launchpad.net/bindwood/+milestone/w15
<toros> Hmmm, does this mean, we will see firefox+ubuntuone integration in two days? :)
<CardinalFang> Ooo!
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS
<CardinalFang> Everyone who is here for the stand-up meeting, say "me".  We'll go in that order
<CardinalFang> .  Say what's going on prefixed with "DONE", "TODO", and maybe "BLOCKED".
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> moi
<CardinalFang> et tu, pfibiger?
<pfibiger> listen buddy, i will tell you one more time, i won't join your group! ops+ for life.
<dobey> i think vds and teknico are who we're missing?
<aquarius> vds, statik?
<vds> me
<dobey> statik and rodrigo are sprinting
<vds> teknico is on holiday
<urbanape> DONE: Total reorganization of the overlay behavior code. Almost even works.
<urbanape> TODO: Pair with mars later on to get a sanity check on the way we're doing YUI 3 stuff. On-call reviewer.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nada.
<urbanape> jblount, if you please
<jblount> DONE: More css, cursing at the yui css stuff, hoping for redemption in a branch. Yeah, it was that poetic.
<jblount> TODO: Land this branch, determine next steps of ui tightening
<jblount> CardinalFang: Ping, and pong
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Worked on desktopcouch test failures.  One failure stopped happening, mysteriously.  :(  :)  Pushed some code to lp to be merged.
<CardinalFang> TODO: I will finish mail transactions today!
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: '()
<CardinalFang> aquarius, it's you, sirrah!
<aquarius> ☺ DONE: working on desktopcouch new design doc installation procedures; evaluating couchdbkit
<aquarius> ☹ TODO: talk to #tomboy about piston oauth; learn about process groups; branch to do desktopcouch startup
<aquarius> ☹ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> A man, a plan, a canal: dobey
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Fixed upstream OAuth Python module to have unit tests, finish 1.0a support
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Lots of UI/Critial Bugfix hacking, Tarmac AMI
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<dobey> vds: buon litaliano!
<vds> DONE: finished and proposed the branch for contact snapshots, started a branch to fix a problem on funambol_cared tree
<vds> TODO: land both branches
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> I think that's it
<dobey> aye
<CardinalFang> MEETING ENDS   kthxby
 * jblount looks forward to where the unicode battle will lead us
<vds> @reviewlist
<vds> opps
<Chipaca_> heh
<dobey> try: main() except: log_and_be_happy()
<statik> hammer and sickle, wow
 * jblount is also excited about this branch: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/launcher-verbage
<dobey> jblount: now you can turn your excitement into a review
<jblount> Whee!
<jblount> dobey: Yo! What up with the no-password-tab in seahorse with Karmic? I'm confused about where to remove tokens for U1
<dobey> i don't know
<jblount> :(
<dobey> jblount: file a bug "passwords and encryption keys doesn't list passwords"
<dobey> jblount: it's obviously a bug/regression
<rmcbride> wow yea just noticed that
<jblount> dobey: Cool, I thought it was just something that I missed / didn't understand.
<dobey> it appears to be senseless murder
<jblount> #408893
<statik> aquarius, do you know if the changes for couchdb port discovery have landed upstream yet?
<aquarius> statik, which changes?
<aquarius> oh, you mean upstream in couchdb? no, they haven't
<dobey> jblount: i think you need to say "bug" before the #foo
<statik> aquarius, thanks. are they on track to be included in the 0.10 release? i really hate these sleep statements in desktopcouch waiting for the process to finish starting so we can find the port
<statik> CardinalFang, nobody has changed the topic in #mysql-dev since you did last december
<CardinalFang> yeah, I noticed.
<aquarius> statik, yep, but I'll chase it up with jan
<CardinalFang> statik, It's worse than that.  It's the December before last.
<statik> hey CardinalFang, aquarius: kenvandine and rickspencer3 and I were talking with sabdfl about gwibber this morning, and i promised that chadmiller would help some with getting gwibber-2.0 ready for karmic
<kenvandine> woot!
<aquarius> excellent!
<statik> dobey: we're discussing putting U1 connect/disconnect in the network manager menu for karmic
<statik> do you know about this?
<dobey> yes, and i already said it's not doable. the patches to nm-applet would be too invasive, and we'd also need to patch whatever kubuntu/xubuntu use, and it would screw over the wicd/connman users even more
<dobey> unelss of course, we also patched those as well
<kenvandine> dobey, i am with  you on this!
<dobey> and we already provide that functionality in nautilus anyway
 * CardinalFang downloads gwibber source.
<CardinalFang> statik, aquarius, kenvandine, rickspencer3:  What should the protocol be for using desktopcouch as a config storage, where an app already uses its own local storage?  Read from DC only, if possible, and write to both?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i would think why not write to both
<kenvandine> but... no idea what that might cause :)
<CardinalFang> try: v = get_value_from_couchdb(key)  except (ValueError, KeyError): v = get_value_from_local()
<CardinalFang> try: set_value_in_couchdb(key, type, value)  except: pass   set_value_in_local(key, value)
<CardinalFang> ?
<kenvandine> statik says yes
<kenvandine> he is having laptop problems right now
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<kenvandine> hi CardinalFang, this is statik. can you contact ryan paul and ask him what help he needs with general gwibber 2.0 stuff too, not just changing to use couchdb? i'd like for us to pitch in and help the desktop team hit that goal for karmic
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, this is kenvandine again :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine / statik, okeh.  Darn.  I was hoping to have a gwibber patch in less than 10 minutes.  :(
<kenvandine> he is re-organizing gwibber for 2.0 and we need to finish his 2.0 features for karmic by freeze
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, well
<kenvandine> he does want to use couch :)
<kenvandine> one of his goals is to drop the gconf dependancy and store prefs in couch
<kenvandine> which will make it more friendly for kde, etc
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, he should be sleeping still... but i can try to help introduce you guys in a bit
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ok?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Yesplease.
<kenvandine> ok
<aquarius> statik, aha, it's getting committed to trunk very shortly
<kenvandine> aquarius, what is that? couch?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, lp:~segphault/gwibber/service-split
<kenvandine> that is the branch that will be 2.0
<aquarius> kenvandine, yes: a patch to output the running port number to the log
<kenvandine> aquarius, ok, so not all we need for 0.10 :)
<statik> i hate my netbook
<kenvandine> statik, it looks nice though :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, #gwibber on irc.arstechnica.com
<statik> :) it's probably a software problem
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, but he isn't awake yet :)
<kenvandine> or user :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, ah, all the stuff we need is being done as we speak; they're planning to have a 0.10 release that we need out by mid-next-week
<kenvandine> sweet!
<statik> hi urbanape, aquarius: ken just showed me a weird bug in bindwood. when i look at the all documents view in the bookmarks db in futon, i see 16 documents. when i look at the design view it shows only 6 documents. is this working for you guys?
<aquarius> statik, that's weird
<aquarius> and...firefox crash, which makes it difficult to test. hang on
<aquarius> statik, nope, the bookmarks all show in http://localhost:5984/_utils/database.html?bookmarks/_design%2Fviews%2Fdisplay
<aquarius> urbanape?
<jdobrien> wow..."Scanning Disks" sure is taking a long time on the partitioner...I hope it's just looking for upgrade candidates
<statik> aquarius, any tricks for debugging it?
<statik> is there a way for me to dump all the records and the design doc?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> hang on
<aquarius> http://localhost:5984/bookmarks/_all_docs
<aquarius> will dump all the records as json
<aquarius> er, http://localhost:5984/bookmarks/_all_docs?include_docs=true
<urbanape> back.
<statik> oh, include_docs=true makes all the difference in the world. you system couchdb user you
<aquarius> :)
<statik> aquarius, urbanape: here is the dump of my records http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/247327/
<statik> however, only 6 show up in the design view
<statik> these lines seem interesting:   # PlacesOrganizer/OrganizerQuery: ""
<statik>                       # places/excludeFromBackup: ""
<aquarius> aha, most of them don't have a uri
<aquarius> so they're weird broken bookmarks
<statik> so here is the sequence of events
<statik> 1) install bindwood, observe 6 bookmarks there
<statik> 2) add a couple of other bookmarks, maybe restart the browser, and then notice 16 records
<statik> and the new bookmarks aren't showing up
<aquarius> there are two sorts of bookmarks: actual real proper bookmarks, and odd things that live in Places that aren't really a bookmark. bindwood certainly used to and may still sync the weird ones
<aquarius> but the weird ones don't have a uri so they don't show up in the view
<aquarius> I think. urbanape knows more about this than I do
<statik> i should search this dump for the new real bookmarks
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> try adding a bookmark in firefox
<aquarius> and see if it shows up in the view
<urbanape> I think that's correct.
<urbanape> kenvandine (I think) reported the same thing a while ago.
<statik> yeah, i tried adding a bookmark and it doesn't show up in the view
<kenvandine> urbanape, yeah.. i showed it to statik
<statik> urbanape, what would be the most useful thing to check to see why the bookmark isn't being added? after i add the bookmark I do see a new record in the db
<urbanape> What I noticed when chatting with ken was that the subsequent update events that populate the URI fails.
<urbanape> The title still gets set.
<urbanape> (for instance)
<kenvandine> urbanape, not always
<kenvandine> most of them don't get the title
<kenvandine> but it clearly creates a record.. and there is history
<urbanape> hrm.
 * urbanape needs more time. And more urbanapes.
<statik> i know that feeling
<statik> gafton, do you remember what was the team subscription that was expiring that someone mentioned this morning?
<statik> ah, nm i found it
 * jblount gets started cloning urbanape 
<urbanape> my wife will be so pleased.
<jblount> Glad to be of service
<statik> hi CardinalFang, can you set a commit message on this merge proposal so tarmac can land it? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/test_errors_bug405612/+merge/9638
<CardinalFang> statik, Rgr.  Done.
<statik> thansk
<statik> in soviet russia, code comments on you
<statik> three desktopcouch branches incoming
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Sadly, I don't know couchdb at all.
<kenvandine> oh... i thought you did
<kenvandine> sorry
<CardinalFang> I've learned some in the last week or so.
 * kenvandine is confused
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> well you'll get to hack on it :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, can you hang on in #gwibber?
<statik> desktopcouch 0.2 is released and uploaded to beta ppa, and it's 7pm. i'm going to dinner...tomorrow!
<rmcbride> have fun statik
<BUGabundo> olá
#ubuntuone 2009-08-05
* SteveA changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: SteveA | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 113, Protocol Revno is 58 | Release 0.91
<SteveA> hi everyone!
<statik> hi aquarius, i'm having trouble with desktopcouch/local_files.py. it imports the ubuntuone module, which is a bogus dependency i think
<statik> but now i'm a bit stuck figuring out how to replace the is_in_source_tree() code
<statik> of course, i figured out a way around it as soon as i said that
<SteveA> Chipaca: hi john
<Chipaca> hi SteveA!
<Chipaca> SteveA: face duty?
<SteveA> Chipaca: I'm the help contact today, and I'm replying to a thead on the ubuntuone-users list
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> a user reports geting a conflict when trying to put a .zip file into their My Files folder
<SteveA> but no conflict with the same file but under another name
<SteveA> we don't do anything special for .zip files, do we?
<Chipaca> nope
<Chipaca> let me see the email...
<Chipaca> SteveA: what was the subject of the email?
<SteveA> "file renamed"
<aquarius> statik, yeah, just seen rick's bug about that
<kenvandine> statik, i just pushed a fix in the packaging branch for the missing dep
<kenvandine> statik, ok if we wait on getting that sponsored? since folks should have u1 installed by default?
<aquarius> statik, I'm confused. my desktopcouch/local_files.py doesn't import ubuntuone
<SteveA> Chipaca: I just replied to that thread
<kenvandine> i figure we will have more stuff this week :)
<kenvandine> aquarius, i just added the dep
<kenvandine> aquarius, weird
<aquarius> kenvandine, aha, gotcha. Yeah, rick's right; we don't want desktopcouch to depend on ubuntuone
<Chipaca> SteveA: found it, thanks
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> we need to refactor then
<kenvandine> chad pushed a change that uses uuid from it or something
<Chipaca> SteveA: I'm not sure if it's been deployed, but there was a window for spurious conflicts until recently
<Chipaca> SteveA: related to not telling the difference between an empty file and a file that hasn't been uploaded to yet
<aquarius> ah, I needed to pull again
<SteveA> Chipaca: was that the same kind of think I was seeing when trying to edit a new file in vim?
<SteveA> I'd often get a conflict, even thoughI was the sole users
<kenvandine> aquarius, it looks like it is using that to detect if it is a local checkout or not
<aquarius> kenvandine, yep, but I'm not sure why it's looking at ubuntuone to discover that. desktopcouch is a different source tree
<kenvandine> yeah, it shouldn't :)
<aquarius> it didn't look at ubuntuone before...and now I can't remember how it worked before because I've overwritten it by pulling :)
<kenvandine> i will revert my packaging change then
<kenvandine> aquarius, it was changed in revision 14.6.5
<Chipaca> SteveA: no, the editing in vim was because of a bug in syncdaemon itself, which has been fixed and released
<Chipaca> SteveA: now if you install syncdaemon, we helpfully uninstall vim :-P
<Chipaca> it's for your own good, really
<aquarius> kenvandine, bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: u'14.6.5' does not exist in branch: BzrBranch7('file:///home/aquarius/canonical/ubunet/desktopcouch/')
<kenvandine> ok... well i don't know bzr well enough
<kenvandine> use blame :)
<kenvandine> bzr blame desktopcouch/local_files.py
<statik> i don't particularly like that code, but i just proposed a branch that makes the dependency less horrible
<CardinalFang> statik, Maybe we should drop the generated PNGs/GIFs and make the browser render data.  http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/  (end)
<statik> CardinalFang, for the file previews?
<statik> dobey, did you publish review-tool in a public project?
<CardinalFang> No, :)    Launchpad statistics, at least.
<CardinalFang> There's another place we make graphs.... .
<CardinalFang> statik, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/377540
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/377540/+text)
<statik> CardinalFang, doesn't launchpad already draw the graphs directly on a <canvas> element using javascript?
<CardinalFang> statik, Maybe.  Dozer?
<statik> ah
<statik> dozer is using pil to generate images
<statik> wow it is really annoying that clicking disconnect on the applet doesn't seem to disconnect or stop the spinning
<statik> CardinalFang, btw did you get to talk to the gwibber guy yesterday?
<CardinalFang> statik, Yes.  I started on making Gwibber read/write account info to couchdb.
<statik> sweet!
<statik> i heard there were some other changes needed to gwibber in order to get gwibber 2.0 into karmic, do you know what those are?
<kenvandine> statik, http://live.gnome.org/Gwibber/Roadmap
<statik> jblount, files/new/ is not showing a bunch of the filenames for me using firefox-3.5 on karmic
<CardinalFang> statik, aquarius, When I started poking data into desktopcouch, I realized I don't have some ideas fleshed out.  What should the database name be?  Shared among all apps, perhaps?  Gwibber doesn't have a canonical web site, so I had to make up a record_type.  I hope this is okay.  ...
<statik> CardinalFang, aquarius would know better than me.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, there's a distinction between storing data for a specific application and storing data that other apps may share. Account info sounds to me like a shareable sort of thing. Making up a record type is fine -- the convention is that the URL should point to a description of the record, but it's not enforced. (The convention should be followed where possible, though)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, database name is an interesting one. I suggest storing the data in a "gwibber" database. If, in the future, there's a desktop-wide shared collection of this account data, then inventing a "social_networks" database and changing gwibber to use it seems a good idea.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Rgr.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I'm open to discussion on any of this stuff, btw :)
<SteveA> aquarius, CardinalFang: I was thinking about gwibber/couch integration on Friday in London
<SteveA> I'd like to talk through it with y'all.  Gwibber has two different models of using contacts -- much like IM applications do
<SteveA> for some services, like twitter, the service itself records who you are following, online
<SteveA> and there is one feed to use your own login to read it
<aquarius> Gwibber's a weird one, because it is (a) an application and (b) a proposed Gateway To Social Networks for all other applications, and how all its data should be stored differs dramatically between these two use cases
<SteveA> for other services (like following Atom feeds of blogs in gwibber) you say who you are following on your own machine
<SteveA> in your own database
 * CardinalFang nods.
<SteveA> this is a bit like an IM application where with AOL IM, you ask the AOL server who your buddies are
<SteveA> same for Jabber
<SteveA> same for skype
<SteveA> in these cases, I think we (eventually) should have a syncing arrangement
<SteveA> where we sync the contact info in a user's couchdb with the info stored in the online service (Jabber, twitter, aol, etc)
<CardinalFang> SteveA, So, mirror locally what the remote end knows to be a contact list.
<aquarius> much like pidgin does, hence the "buddy X is on your local list but not in the server list; do you want to add them?"
<SteveA> aquarius: yes, that kind of thing
<SteveA> CardinalFang: yes.  But, we also have different concepts of a contact to map
<SteveA> in CouchDB on the desktop for contacts, we have the idea of a person, a contact record
<SteveA> and in that person's record, we have various means of contacting them
<SteveA> or seeing information about them
<SteveA> but compare that to twitter -- there is no distinction between Stephen Fry's twitter identity and his alter-ego Mrs Stephen Fry
<SteveA> in my couchdb, they'd be the same person record who has two twitter feeds
 * SteveA --> lunch
<SteveA> re
<dobey> statik: not yet
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> People of desktop+, let your voice be heard! A simple "me" (or similar) will get you into the role of todays standup, and tomorrows future.
<jblount> s/role/roll
<jblount> me
<urbanape> moi
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<jblount> CardinalFang, dobey, statik ?
<jblount> DONE: Got some more css quirks completed yesterday
<jblount> TODO: Lots of triage, try to track down what's going down with "live" /files/new truncating stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> urbanape: You know what to do
<urbanape> DONE: submitted the new UI sharing branch (finally!) with massive help from mars in #rhinos.
<urbanape> TODO: Cranking through on the newui bugs now that the bare (just barely) functionality is present.
<urbanape> BLOCK: nada
<urbanape> AGE OF AQUARIUS! AQUAAAAARIUS! AQUAAAAAARIUS!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: evaluate couchdbkit; lots of cool stuff going into couch upstream; frustrating day
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; branch to do desktopcouch startup
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> Alas, poor vds: I knew him, Horatio
<vds> DONE: fixed nasty bug in one of my branch, waiting to fix an issue with cloud_server before proposing that branch again, waiting for funambol_cared branch to be approved, discussed about funambol exchange deployment.
<vds> TODO: land both branches, continue with the deployment of fx
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> no one else?
<urbanape> slackers
<jblount> vds: No one else me'd, so we'll EOM for now, let them paste when they get a chance :)
<jblount> END OF MEETING
<CardinalFang> me
<CardinalFang> dang!
<CardinalFang> DONE: most of spawning/paste integration.  Starting Gwibber/desktopcouch integration.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish spawning/paste, at least.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish spawning/paste, at least.  Maybe Gwibber.  Ideas, anyone?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gwibber/DesktopCouch
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> Next!
 * CardinalFang dereference null pointer.
 * CardinalFang crashes.
<jblount> heh
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's "record_version"?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that wants to be record_type_version :)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, You're prob right.
<aquarius> and I'd suggest adding record_type explicitly to the spec on that page as well (in the json dump)
<aquarius> things that are completely specific to gwibber should go in application_annotations, but I'm not sure there are any. message_colour is...debatable.
<aquarius> what's account_id for? the document gets an ID anyway
<CardinalFang> Yeah, I'm about to refactor that away.  Currently, I'm sharing space with GConf, and using its IDs.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: we are adding record_type pages to freedesktop -> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: so add it there when you're happy with it, please :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: can you please review https://launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/couchdb-glib/set-get-uuids/+merge/9660 ? We are waiting to do a release on that branch
<dobey> @reviewers
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, Oh, that's prefect.  I feel better seeing that than making up my own information.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: cool :)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, CardinalFang: I'm not sure about adding the gwibber record pages to the freedesktop wiki
<aquarius> thos pages aren't meant to be documentation of every record type that exists (people should not feel constrained to add their record types to the freedesktop wiki!)
<rodrigo_> aquarius: well, if it's only for gwibber, right, but this is about online services accounts, right?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yeah, but the record type for these records isn't a freedesktop url
<aquarius> and I don't want to encourage people to think that all recordtypes live at freedesktop
<rodrigo_> aquarius: because we don't have the xdg page yet :)
<aquarius> gwibber records seem a perfect example of something that shouldn't be a centralised freedesktop url record
<aquarius> they're semi-specific to gwibber
<aquarius> I am sort of on the fence about this particular example, I admit it
<rodrigo_> ah, if it's specific to gwibber, ok, but I see it could be extended to be an 'accounts' record type, right?
<aquarius> yes, definitely
<aquarius> I'd just like there to be some examples of non-generic record types, and the gwibber ones seem like a good example. This is the conflict in what gwibber's for: is it an app for monitoring feeds of your social networks, or is it a gateway to social networks for the whole desktop with a little GUI on top of it?
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<SteveA> jcastro: hi jorge!
<jcastro> hi SteveA!
<jdo> my ubuntuone icon is spinning. is there a way to find out what it's doing?
<jdo> I didn't update anything
<dobey> jdo: syncdaemon log should tell you the current state
<druid2> hello, sorry for my english.
<druid2> i have a question: can ubuntuone client show upload progress?
<jblount> druid2: If you do "u1sdtool --current-transfers" in a terminal, you can get upload / download progress
<jblount> We'll have that in the ui shortly
<druid2> thank you
<jblount> druid2: Sure thing :)
<peppertarts> Hi all, does anyone know how to validate a computer with UbuntuOne after the computer has been removed using the web interface?
<dobey> peppertarts: you'll need to remove the "UbuntuOne token" from the Passwords tab in Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<dobey> though that will behave more appropriately soon
<peppertarts> dobey: Excellent, that's got it. Thanks.
<aquarius> dobey, should that be a FAQ?
<aquarius> there's an interesting question. peppertarts, can I ask whether you looked at our faq list for an answer to that question?
<peppertarts> I looked in the 'Support' section, the 'Known issues' section and browsed through some of the bugs. I haven't come across a FAQ page, is it on ubuntuone.com? A link to it in the support section would be handy.
#ubuntuone 2009-08-06
<jimi_hendrix> is there a kde client?
<dobey> jimi_hendrix: there isn't a kde-specific client yet, no. the "applet" in the gnome client will work under kde though
<jimi_hendrix> i know
<jimi_hendrix> but i have OCD about my desktop
<dobey> jimi_hendrix: we'd also be glad to take patches :)
<lamalex> how is the contacts jawn coming?
<lamalex> will we see some stuff for karmic?
<aquarius> lamalex, hope so, yes. :)
<statik> python-desktopcouch is now in universe, hurrah! install it and try out the CouchWidget
<jdo> This is in my syncdaemon log: <AQErrorState CAPABILITIES_MISMATCH>}
<sladen> dobey et al: can you retag  bug #375335 -> ubunet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375335 in ubuntuone-client "Deleting a file is way too easy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375335
<dobey> sladen: are you not able to do that?
<sladen> dobey: nope, because it has a milestone attached and  bug #384309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384309 in malone "Changing project fails if milestone is set" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384309
<sladen> dobey: and I'm not uber enough  (otherwise I would have repointed all of those ubunetonly tagged bugs ages ago)
<dobey> oh
<CardinalFang> Does anyone have suggestions about the best netbook?  UI is important to me, foremost (keyboard not wonky, two+ mouse butttons, legible screen), and then battery life is next most important.
<dobey> i don't do netbooks
<CardinalFang> Okay.  Thank you.
<dobey> they are too big
<CardinalFang> :)  My old TI92 won't load the CD.  I tried.
<dobey> CDs? usb flash install is where it's at
<CardinalFang> My Ti predates USP spec, sadly.
<dobey> my fujitsu u820 is probably smaller than your ti anyway
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: I'm pretty pleased with my lenovo s10 so far, but I'd be sorely tempted by the ASUS with the touch screen that''s in the pipe
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: I'd definitely go for the bigger battery for the S10 though, as it ships with a 3 cell
<rmcbride> as most do by default in the states :/
<dobey> my u820 is awesome
<dobey> but the keyboard is indeed wonky
<dobey> and the video chipset is pain, and the wireless is aetheros fail
<urbanape> Anyone got a System 76 netbook?
<jblount> urbanape: I thought they only made those things that look like tanks
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> 'Allo hackers and engineers (you pick which title you prefer). We're going to have a bit of a standup, if you want to document your progress on Desktop(+) stuff, a response of "me" would be the best idea.
<dobey> is it 10 already
<CardinalFang> Hrm, Lenovo doesn't make it easy to buy non-Windows boxes.
<urbanape> they seem to have a few under 12" now
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> motion to suspend
<jblount> \me
<dobey> me
<jblount> aquarius, vds, statik ?
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<jblount> CardinalFang: You're the man now dog
<CardinalFang> DONE: Got Paste/Spawning working, but can't get spawning to shut down with "make stop".  :(  Social-networking d-c schema v1, maybe.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Smack Spawning around some.  Finish Gwibber account desktopcouchification.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape, git your dance on!
<urbanape> DONE: submitted a branch that starts to YUI3-ify the new files UI.
<urbanape> TODO: Tackle some bindwood issues.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: you're up.
<jblount> DONE: struggle getting branches done, trying to sort out what exactly I can still accomplish before W15 is up
<jblount> TODO: Ruthlessly kill bugs. Trying to sort out the last few steps neccessary to get /files/new/ moved to /files/
<jblount> BLOCKED: Rollout (trying to sort out weird truncating / file name not showing up at /files/new/ )
<jblount> dobey: was his name-0
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Created lptools project and published code, Fixed #406219, #378707, #376687
<dobey> ☭ TODO: #377526, #376687, Tarmac AMI
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<dobey> aquarius: comrade!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: desktopcouch startup; planning meeting for contacts with joshuahoover, mattgriffin, thisfred; add the mocker to desktopcouch
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; branch to do desktopcouch startup; couchdb may upgrade erlang requirement beyond hardy, talk to people
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> gimme a v! gimme a d! gimme an s! what's that spell? vds!
<vds> DONE: testing FX deploymnet, fixing issues with snapshot, repackaged testresources and testtools for hardy, landaed funambol_cared branch
<vds> TODO: continue fixing snapshot problems, continue with the deployment of fx
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> no one else?
 * CardinalFang hugs stand-up meetings.
<jblount> CardinalFang: +1 (for both hugs, and standups)
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (if you didn't get a turn, we'd love to hear from you, feel free to paste any time today :)
<CardinalFang> So, Lenovo == MSFT Windows?
<jblount> CardinalFang: When I bought that thinkpad, yes.
<jblount> I don't think they are shipping anything but Windows now.
<CardinalFang> I'm looking to ship something to my mom.  I ain't supporting Windows.
<urbanape_> jblount: http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=92
<jblount> urbanape_: huh, that looks ok, I guess. Their full sized laptops are pretty clunky.
<urbanape_> I'll just be a fanboi and get a mac tablet.
<jblount> Heh, my wife is ready to trade in her MacBook for one as soon as it's available.
<urbanape_> man, twitter's down. What will keep me occupied today (I mean, besides work, obviously)?
<aquarius> urbanape_ is the API down as well? I haven't checked.
<urbanape_> seems to be back up.
<statik> CardinalFang, i have a toshiba nb205 netbook i bought on the weekend
<statik> claims 9 hours of battery life, has a fantastic webcam
<statik> sound doesn't work, video and suspend are great though
<statik> keyboard is ok but not great
<jblount> dobey: Do you know why the client /syncdaemon don't get pretty icons when I'm looking at system monitor » processes ?
<dobey> syncdaemon is supposed to be headless
<dobey> client should get one though, don't know why it's not
<jblount> Like a bug?
<dobey> could be
<dobey> i have no idea how that thing works exactly
<jblount> Heh, I meant, "Would you like me to report a bug". Abbreviation fail :)
<dobey> if you want to debug it and figure it out
<dobey> otherwise it's low/wishlist/waylaterthanlater
<statik> almostneverbutifeelbadsayingdon'treportit
<dobey> heh
<jblount> My internet is slow today
<lukisi> I'm new to ubuntuone
<lukisi> how do I keep in synch my local folder "~/Ubuntu One/My Files" ?
<jblount> lukisi: Hi! I'm not sure I follow your question, the folder "~/Ubuntu One/My Files" should keep it self in sync. Have you placed any files into this folder?
<lukisi> Ah, thanks.
<lukisi> So I guesdd my problem is...
<lukisi> that the icon in the tray
<lukisi> still says "Connecting"
<lukisi> It's not the normal behaviour... is it?
<jblount> lukisi: Did it ever open your web browser for you? You should have had to click a button that says "Add my computer" at some point.
<verterok> lukisi: could you pastebin the output of tail -n 100 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
 * jblount hugs verterok 
<verterok> jblount: I'm the Face today ;)
<jblount> Even better! I have a question :)
<lukisi> jblount: Yes. I added my computer through the web interface.
<lukisi> verterok: now I pastebin...
<verterok> jblount: shoot
<jblount> verterok: I'm using the nightlighs ppa and have a bunch of "Capabilities mismatch" in my syncdaemon log. Is this because we haven't done a server rollout in a while?
<verterok> jblount: yeap, we need a new-ish server :/
<jblount> verterok: I thought so. Don't worry, pfibiger and mthaddon will give us a new one soon!
<verterok> jblount: it's because the client is requesting the no-content capability, but the sever don;t know how to handle that
<lukisi> http://pastebin.ca/1520589 is my syncdaemon... I have also a syncdaemon-exception...
<lukisi> http://pastebin.ca/1520590 this is my syncdaemon-exception.log
<verterok> lukisi: so, the syncdaemon it's connected, looks like a bug in the applet
<verterok> lukisi: sorry, it's not connected :/
<verterok> lukisi: could you try to disconnect it?
<lukisi> and then re-connect?
<verterok> lukisi: yes
<lukisi> It sais scanning and then working.
<verterok> lukisi: ok, so it should be connected now
<lukisi> Now it is "idle"
<verterok> lukisi: that's good! try adding/changing files :)
<lukisi> When changing from working to idle the icon were changing its size with a ugly effect in the tray... :P
<verterok> lukisi: could you bzip the full log file and upload to a bug, I'm looking for the bugnum
<verterok> lukisi: there is a bug for that icon size thingy, let me find that too
<verterok> lukisi: I can't find the icon resize bug, would you mind to file a bug about it?
<lukisi> verterok: I created a tar.bz2 from the logs
<lukisi> now do I must go in launchpad?
<lukisi> or do I use the "report problem" button in ubuntuone.com ?
<verterok> lukisi: use the report problem button :)
<lukisi> 377524... it seems the same problem to me.
<verterok> lukisi: ok, attach it there :)
<verterok> lukisi: thanks!
<lukisi> uhm.. no. it is not.
<lukisi> ok... 402144 is the same.
<lukisi> verterok: added the logs to the bug. thanks. bye bye
<verterok> lukisi: thanks!
<verterok> #402144
<jblount> bug #402144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402144 in ubuntuone-client "problem when client tries to connect first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402144
<jblount> verterok: ubottu, she's no hal.
<verterok> jblount: thanks :)
<statik> dobey, can you add a context menu to the nautilus plugin for ubuntu one that copies the URL to a file to the clipboard?
<statik> this will only work for people who you have shared the files with, but we can make a really nice access denied page on the updown server that explains sharing, etc.
<statik> and then when we have public sharing the access denied page will just go away
<aquarius> when we have public sharing *and the file is publically shared* the page will go away
<statik> yes yes
<statik> this will allow team of people like an ubuntu loco or something to have a common share and easily trade links to specific files. for example if people are collaborating on artwork and design objects
<aquarius> *nod* which will be great.
<verterok> jblount: could you take a look to bug #402150?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402150 in ubunet "restoring folder selection after an upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402150
<dobey> err
<dobey> statik: i don't think the desktop client (syncdaemon) knows the url to the files
<Chipaca> it should be able to deduce it from the node id
<Chipaca> statik: right?
<dobey> don't ask statik, he's a manager. he wouldn't know! :)
<dobey> his answer is "yeah, sure, sounds good, do it"
<Chipaca> except he's not *my* manager :-D
<dobey> heh
<dobey> so i've managed to get the character count on top of the spinny "posting your post" thing on twitter
<dobey> lovely.
<dobey> (it's not posting my post :()
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> so i think the "wobbling" icon thing isn't actually ubuntuone
<jblount> dobey: Who do you plan on blaming?
<dobey> jblount: i don't know. i can't actually force it to happen, and the ONE time i ever saw anything remotely like it, it was like a new icon was added to the tray and immediately removed, though there wasn't an actual icon, just a black bar that was like 1-2px wide
<jblount> dobey: I see it nearly every day, I could force it. I wonder if you don't see it because of the high rez displays you prefer.
<dobey> no
<dobey> my desktop computer isn't 300dpi
<dobey> and even on my 300dpi laptop, i can still see 1px differences :)
<dobey> i don't keep the client running because it's the piece i develop, though
<dobey> if you have a way to actually force the behavior, please comment on the bug about it
<jblount> That's fair. The only time I don't have it running is when it's borked (like now until we get a rollout done)
<jblount> dobey: Is there a master bug for that problem?
<dobey> probably
<dobey> bug #396719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396719 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One's Notification Area icon "wobbles" while spinning." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396719
<dobey> hrmm, i guess twitter is only working for the other side of the atlantic or something
<dobey> twitterDDoS nice
<dobey> sladen: hey. i just made "probabledup" an official tag on ubuntuone-client. if you think any bugs are probably a dup, but can't immediately find the bug, please add the tag :)
<verterok> dobey: I think there it's a dupe: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/403057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403057 in ubuntuone-client "Clicking on Tray Icon open folder Ubuntu one and open and open ..." [Undecided,New]
<dobey> verterok: add the tag :)
<verterok> dobey: done
<jblount> dobey: good idea (although the tag is hard to read)
<dobey> jblount: not as hard to read as all the bugs with the syncdaemon.log pasted in the description
<dobey> jblount: and you just type "pro" and it will autocomplete anyway
<jblount> dobey: Fair, you win.
<dobey> also on the bugs list page, there are links for all the 'official' tags, in the right hand side menu box thingy
 * verterok kicks launchpad
<verterok> LP it's crawling :(
<jblount> Oh gosh, I wish that Thunderbird obeyed my default browser setting.
<jblount> Also: I'm going to have a very good day when I can mark all the bugs that the new ui fixes as "fix released". Very good.
<urbanape> we'll get there.
<urbanape> bit by bit
<dobey> i wish i didn't get so damn much e-mail
<urbanape> just a filter away.
<dobey> yeah, i need to fix my filter to do some crazy regex stuff
<dobey> i haven't had time to do it yet :(
<akoumjian> Does ubuntuone currently support symbolic links?
<sladen> dobey: groovy
<rapha> hey
<rapha> my ubuntu one icon doesnt stop spinning anymore
<rapha> what's wrong?
<sladen> can somebody make  bug #354502   public pls
<ubottu> Bug 354502 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/354502 is private
<sladen> anyway, (hidden) 354502 is probably a dup of bug #407268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407268 in ubunet "Long-filenames-with-hyphens or-spaces get word wrapped in file list" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407268
#ubuntuone 2009-08-07
<rapha> did i say something wrong?
<verterok> rapha: could you check the log file, please pastebin the output of: tail -n 100 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log
<verterok> sladen: done, #407268
<verterok> sladen: ^ that's a dupe of #354502
<verterok> ubottu: bug #354502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354502 in ubunet "overview pane in web ui handles long folder/file names incorrectly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354502
<sladen> verterok et al: can you unhide bug #357575  and then combine the dups to  bug #371674  (#friendlymachinenames)
<ubottu> Bug 357575 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/357575 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371674 in ubunet "/account/machines/ should show friendly machine names (instead of hashes)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371674
<verterok> sladen: let me check the contents of it first ;)
<verterok> sladen: done, #357575 is "unhided"
<verterok> sladen: done, now all are dups of #371674
<rapha> verterok: it's .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log for me
<rapha> verterok: and it only says http://pastie.org/574893
<verterok> rapha: so, looks like it's connected and uploading files
<verterok> rapha: please check this with: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<dobey> haha, awesome. i just found a not very scientific article about photovoltaic ink, and it uses the term "buckyballs"
<tcole1> buckyballs is a perfectly scientific name for spherical fullerenes
<eekfonky> what dependencies should I have installed in synaptic? there are python and non-python packages, my ubuntuone daemon just keeps spinning
<eekfonky> What packages should I have installed in synaptic for ubuntuone?
<rapha> verterok: u1sdtool says it's not up- or downloading anything, yet the icon never stops spinning.
<Chipaca> good morning, all
<Chipaca> tcole: ping
<joshuahoover> good morning Chipaca
<tcole> good morning
<tcole> Chipaca: pong
<Chipaca> damn, I forgot
<Chipaca> tcole: something about a bug assigned to you not being up to par, I'm sure
<tcole> ah well
<tcole> standup tiem?
<tcole> oh, wrong channel
<dobey> looks like i will be getting this house, unless there is some issue with an appraisal or inspection
<jblount> dobey: Nice, congratulations! Time for a house party.
<jblount> Although, I guess we should wait until you move in.
<dobey> yeah, in like 2 months after closing is done and i can actually move in
<jblount> Bleh, don't remind me. That waiting period seems like forever.
<jblount> I moved everything myself because I didn't want to wait a week for friends to be available to help.
<dobey> i've mostly done that when moving
<dobey> my tv was always the thing that needed help to move
<dobey> since it was a 350lb crt thing
<jblount> heh
<dobey> but last time i moved, i got rid of it, and got an lcd
<dobey> but i'm on the 4th floor, so i need help with the couches and my mattress, but other than that, i can pretty much move everything myself
<dobey> well, the seller counteroffered, but i think it's safe to assume that it's the least amount their bank is willing to accept
<jblount> That's possible. I still think we could have driven our price down a bit, but was anxious to be done dealing with the realtors.
<urbanape> congrats, dobey
<urbanape> morning, everyone
<dobey> jblount: yeah. this is a short sell. they've already dropped the price like $50k from the initial listing date
<jblount> Right on.
 * jblount hugs lp:lptools
<urbanape> easy there, tiger. Not sure that's entirely legal in the great state of Florida.
<jblount> heh
<urbanape> crap, now I have to reinstall the vmware tools in my ubuntu instance
<dobey> florida? the great home of The Birdcage ?
<dobey> i think it's probably legal in florida... :P
<dobey> let's have an early standup, and have it last only 30 seconds!
<dobey> brb
<dobey> i /might/ miss the stand-up but should be back just in time for it
<dobey> if i do miss it though...
<dobey> ☭ DONE: Chatted with Joshua and Martin about Karmic blockers/UI, Lots of bug triage,
<dobey> ☭ TODO: Reviews, Triage, #376687, Tarmac AMI
<dobey> ☭ BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> Say "me" to claim a slot on today's stand-up meeting.  DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<CardinalFang> me
<CardinalFang> dobey has already dumped his on us.  Anyone else?
<CardinalFang> statik, ?
<jblount> CardinalFang: I think he's in transit, and the others are on holiday or similar.
 * jblount tags urbanape 
<urbanape> DONE: Getting reacquainted with bindwood, running into weird problems updating my system.
<urbanape> TODO: Try to tackle the bugs with improperly fleshed out bookmarks in couch. Start in on folders and ordering.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> aquarius: pour it on
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: talk to thisfred about replication trigger; branch to load design docs into desktop couch on startup
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: piston oauth in snowy; learn about process groups; go away for a week, back Tuesday 18th
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> The power to destroy a planet is insignificant compared to the power of vds
<vds> DONE: testing FX deploymnet, proposed branch for snapshot, discussed about deployment with mark and herb
<vds> TODO: hopefully land branch for snapshot,  continue with the FX deployment of fx
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> jblount :)
<jblount> DONE: got a couple branches of bug fixes landed, started figuring out how to solve things or move them to the next milestone
<jblount> TODO: reviews, sort a few more bugs before W15 closes
<jblount> CardinalFang: Go time!
<jblount> BLOCKED: Rollout
<CardinalFang> DONE: Pushed updated Spawning tree for reviews.  Elucidated problem with non-daemon/development usage.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Make Gwibber speak to desktopcouch.  See what couchdb auth looks like; it's not in Karmic yet; must find it and plan pairing tool.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nope.
<CardinalFang> IndexError: pop from empty list
<CardinalFang> MEETING ENDS
<jblount> CardinalFang: cheers/thanks
<urbanape> thanks, CardinalFang
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I shall forward you a couple of emails that I sent to Eric about couchdb oauth
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Please do!
<urbanape> aquarius: you gonna have any time today to chat about bindwood? I've been out of it for a couple weeks.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, done
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it would be great if we could work on that together the coming week, since it's a big and important piece of the puzzle
<aquarius> urbanape, yep, go fo rit
<urbanape> keen, so apart from the deb building and relocation of the trunk, has anything else happened with it?
<urbanape> any outstanding branches that need merging?
<aquarius> as far as I'm aware, nothing else has happened with it. I've been caught up entirely on desktopcouch, so I haven't hacked on bindwood
<urbanape> cool, no worries.
<urbanape> just wanted to survey the state of it
<dobey> woot
<urbanape> that's better (vmware tools reinstalled)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Agreed.  I won't set anythign in stone today.  Monday?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: sure, let's just at least coordinate, so we don't step on eachother
<thisfred> CardinalFang: and do more involved discussion/pairing where appropriate
<urbanape> kenvandine: if there's nothing personal in it, can you get me a backup of your bookmarks? I've just started from scratch, using desktop couch and all my bookmarks are present. Granted, there's a lot of test/dumb data in them.
 * jblount stabs firefox with a rusty fork
<dobey> spoon
<jblount> dobey: Good point.
<thisfred> rusty spork?
<pfibiger> trident
 * thisfred is a builder of bridges
<pfibiger> thisfred: it's like we're opened up to a whole new world of thisfred, with you in the eastern timezone.
<thisfred> pfibiger: yeah, but the extra bit you get is mornings, which may not be that much additional value ;)
<jblount> heh
<jblount> thisfred: I always felt guilty because you would be on much later than seemed reasonable for your tz. EST FTW.
<thisfred> so far the switch has served me well: I've sort of hung on to my jet-lag, and get up and go to bed much earlier than I used to
<thisfred> also it gets dark here much earlier
<dobey> spoooooooooooon!
<thisfred> there is no spoon
<jblount> dobey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWkbFKJZB0k
<jblount> or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoonman
<Chipaca> statik: mattgriffin: any of you want to take on #401712 ?
<dobey> jblount: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcm-J7lQT3w
<jblount> dobey: Oh wow, I had forgotten about that.
<Chipaca> statik: mattgriffin: that's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/401712 (if both mup and hal won't cooperate)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401712 in ubunet "Sharing Photos" [Undecided,New]
<Chipaca> ooooh, wrong channel :)
<Chipaca> wrong channel for mup or hal, that is
 * Chipaca is mixing his any/either/both/neither today :(
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: i'll take it
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: now? (i.e. I leave you to it), or later (i.e. I assign it to you)
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: i'll assign it to myself. it's dependent on public sharing so i'll add it to wishlist.
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: also please thank the guy and set it to triaged
 * Chipaca wonders why he's found it easier to use launchpadlib than the search page on launchpad
<dobey> search for what?
<Chipaca> dobey: bugs that are New and not owned by a member of the team
<Chipaca> see? if I can say it in less than 80 cols, you aught to be able to search for it through the web :)
<dobey> oh, yeah, the web ui is a bit lacking for bugs
<jblount> Chipaca: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status:list=NEW&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<jblount> Chipaca: That's "new, and not owned by someone"
<Chipaca> jblount: you mean "new, and not assigned to someone"?
<jblount> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> right
<dobey> that search is doable, but unobvious and annoying
<Chipaca> but I wanted the ones that weren't created by our team, so I could get back to the users
<dobey> also, it's hard to search for bugs which don't have a milestone assigned
<jblount> I see, forgive me, I thought it sounded too easy :)
<Chipaca> jblount: I'll think about it
<Chipaca> forgiving you, I mean
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: re bug #402853, would "Won't fix" be an appropriate response? Or would it be "Invalid"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402853 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with... language ! Do you speak French ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402853
<dobey> Chipaca: assign to thisfred since he apparently speaks french? :)
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: i can't understand eric's response.  it looks like it refers astre to Translations to complete the French translation.
<thisfred> lemme check
<mattgriffin> thisfred: Google things your french is quite good :)
<thisfred> I thought they asked whether there was a french translation, so I pointed them to that, and for questions to the french forum
<mattgriffin> thisfred, Chipaca: ok. so you can probably close this bug as invalid.
<Chipaca> ah, you don't read french :) ok, the user says "I hate English, and would really like a French translation. Is there a french-speaking forum for me to rant and rave about Ubuntu One?", and this fred said "the client is translated, but I don't know of any french-speaking ubuntu one forum, no. But maybe you can ask un ubuntu-fr! Also, my French sucks"
<mattgriffin> haha
<Chipaca> you should *always* end your conversations like that
<Chipaca> ;)
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> and I frequently do, although sometimes I say my German sucks, for a little variety
<dobey> thisfred: you should say your dutch sucks.
<thisfred> I could, but that would be a lie, my dutch is damn near impeccable. At least it was until a few spelling changes ago
<thisfred> they like to mess with your head
 * jblount marvels at his now working client
<thisfred> anyway, spelling, like irony, has gone the way of the dodo, thanks to the internets. Can't say I'll miss them much.
<jblount> I'm really glad we got that rollout done.
<thisfred> http://www.slideshare.net/wamcvey/interprocesstask-communication-with-message-queues
<Chipaca> thisfred: I meant when speaking in French to a Frenchman :)
<thisfred> Chipaca: oh, I thought as sort of a "Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam" ;)
<Chipaca> nah
<Chipaca> it didn't do him much good, did it
<thisfred> well, it *was* destroyed
<Chipaca> yeah, but no thanks to him
<Chipaca> they kicked his butt every time, or something like that
<thisfred> which goes to show, an elephant is a good thing to have on your side
<Chipaca> heh
<Chipaca> wow
<dobey> thisfred: was it a white elephant?
<thisfred> pink, officer, it was decidedly pink
<thisfred> http://www.delirium.be/
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> grrrrr
<dobey> thanks for making my browser go crazy :(
<thisfred> dobey: me? sorry, it's a sucky flash site, but not malicious I'm sure....
<Chipaca> what is an appropriate response to "what about more storage capacity for free?"? dupe it to the "we're not actually checking the quota" bug?
<dobey> thisfred: well it caused firefox to crash, and it loaded fast enough that closing only that window when restarting was difficult :(
<dobey> uh, yeah, no
<thisfred> dobey: ah. I have flashblocker enabled, so that I only enable flash movies that I want, and that worked fine. I apologize
<Chipaca> flashblock ftw
<Chipaca> I think my battery would last 50% less if I browsed without it
<dobey> yeah, see, flashblocker doesn't tell you that a piece of flash is going to crash your browser
<dobey> but whatever
<thisfred> dobey: I did enable the flash movie, and then it worked, is what I mean, but yeah, I won't link flash sites anymore. lesson learned
<dobey> flash is ok
 * thisfred hits self with rolled up newspaper
<dobey> i don't know why the hell it's so crashy in karmic
<thisfred> it has never worked without problems for me in linux/FF, that's my main reason for flashblock
<dobey> it worked pretty much flawlessly for me on jaunty
<Chipaca> jblount: ping?
<Chipaca> jblount: are you, or is it jdo, I should assign to bugs re /files/ ?
 * Chipaca throws a who at that sentence to see if it'll stick
 * Chipaca catches the who, and tries again with a whom
<jblount> Chipaca: I'm the go to, although I'll probably push hard problems at urbanape :)
<Chipaca> ok
<jdo> who huh what?
<jblount> jdo: Chipaca wanted you to write more javascript, I told him no.
<jdo> jblount, thank you for protecting me
<jblount> :)
<jblount> Chipaca: I'm going to stop triaging now, because we have finally run into each other.
<Chipaca> :)
<Chipaca> we have?
<Chipaca> I was so concentrated in what I was doing that I didn't check
<Chipaca> we didn't overlap, did we?
<jblount> Chipaca: Just on the last bug I touched (the business model one) but my comments are still valid, and I reassigned to mattgriffin.
<Chipaca> "Pricey service"?
<jblount> yep
<Chipaca> heh, I meant to mark it "Triaged", not "In progress"
 * dobey has enough bugs already, kthx
<jblount> dobey: :(, sorry! We could assign some to rodrigo, he does gnome desktop stuff too :)
<dobey> they're mostly duplicates anyway
<Chipaca> jblount: could you do one more? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/406859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406859 in ubunet "Not possible to delete/close Ubuntu One account" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> ok, my brain is about fried crispy, like some original recipe chicken
<dobey> later
<jblount> dobey: Have a good weekend
<jblount> Chipaca: Sure thing!
 * jblount tries to delete his account to remind himself if it is possible yet.
<Chipaca> jblount: also: re https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/407014, is marking as a duplicate with no "thank you" the usual way?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407014 in ubunet "Firefox does not show the last row of the uploaded files (dup-of: 391113)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391113 in ubunet "Upload button in Web page in way of last file" [Medium,Triaged]
<jblount> I think so.
<jblount> Chipaca: ^^
<jblount> I'm having some trouble with the duplicates, because they still show up in a list of "bugs marked as new and not assigned to someone"
<Chipaca> heh
<jblount> I really, really wish thunderbird would respect my browser settings. Really.
<joshuahoover1> jblount: that's asking a lot
<jblount> joshuahoover1: Heh, it's like a browser monopoly in the making.
<urbanape> fork it
<Chipaca> TERMINAL BRAIN FAILURE
<Chipaca> I need to stop triaging for a while
<Chipaca> anybody want to pick up https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/408581 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408581 in ubuntuone-client "Resetting the ubuntu-one software after deleting an account, in order to use an another account is not possible" [Undecided,New]
<jblount> Chipaca: I'm on it, take a break!
<Chipaca> che, you know what would be awesome? throwing a .torrent at UbuntuOne/MyTorrents, and having it fetch
 * Chipaca goes for some coffee
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, No, you know what would be awesome?  Using bittorrent as our data stream protocol.  Got two boxes connected to U1?  Putting something in your share causes you to serve a torrent, so your local box connects to your local box, in addition to U1 data-center.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: that would be awesome too, but I think there's already a bug for it :)
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<CardinalFang> I'm learning that not is there nothing new under the sun, there's also probably a bug filed for it already.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: #375302
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: bug #375302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375302 in ubuntuone-client "Should support syncing on a local network" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375302
<Chipaca> thank you, ubottu
<CardinalFang> Er, yeah.  Scatter/Gather can help with nonlocal, too.
 * CardinalFang goes offline.  "Nice weekend, all.
<Chipaca> statik: bug #410404 needs your Special Touch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410404 in ubuntuone-client "I have problem witch camera in asus x71sl picture is turned upside down my id camera is 04f2:b012" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410404
<tcole> doesn't that just need to be assigned to the right package?
#ubuntuone 2009-08-08
<sladen> rmcbride: can I make a case for bumping the priority of bug #404576 ---it has effectively hosed somebody's system to the point that they were considering a reinstall
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404576 in ubuntuone-client "Headless Xubuntu 9.04 after installing ubuntuone-*" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404576
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<dobey> sladen: i don't think it has anything to do with ubuntuone :-/
#ubuntuone 2009-08-09
<dogsthat> Morns peeps. Maybe daft question but can I access my ubuntu one account via SSH/SFTP?
<dogsthat> I can't find any documentation anywhere :(
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<dogsthat> is the server down for maintenance at the mo ? error 503...
<dobey> dogsthat: i think the openid server might have had a hiccup... looks like it's working now
<BUGabundo> hey dobey
<dobey> hi
<Chipaca> how do I close bugs where I told the user "do this", and it fixed the problem, but I didn't actually commit or release anything?
<dobey> well then
<mustafa> hi
#ubuntuone 2010-08-09
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: the couch is distributed, but each database is localized. If half the contacts are gone, they've been deleted
<Chipaca> or, we have a bug :)
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: I see.
<mkarnicki> I hope that guy didn't loose his contacts.
<Chipaca> you and him both :)
<mkarnicki> hehe ;)
<satansamael> Moinsen
<satansamael> hätte da eine Frage
<satansamael> Ich kann meine Kontakte aus Evolution nicht mit UbuntuOne synchronisieren
<satansamael> mit meinem IPhone hat es einwandfrei gefunzt
<satansamael> kann mir jemand helfen
<yml> I have added a copied a big folder (~30GB) into my "Ubuntu One" folder  and the synchronisation is slow or blocked. Is there a way to see what is going on ?
<yml> On the applet and for the last day I have a message saying updating "5 of 13748 files ..."
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> when I went to add an album ($7.77) to cart, and went to checkout... I'm stuck hanging with this message
<WalterN> Connecting
<WalterN> Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store...
<mandel> WalterN, has anyone get back to you about that?
<WalterN> ..?
<sakib> hi
<WalterN> I did that not long ago
<mandel> WalterN, the connecting issue
<mandel> WalterN, ah, ok, lets ping the smart guy :P
<sakib> from
<sakib> ?
<mandel> rye, ping
<sakib> country?
<rye> WalterN, has checkout been completed?
<WalterN> rye: no
<WalterN> no creditcard info has been given
<WalterN> first time to ever use it
<sakib> ur name?
<WalterN> Walter? heh
<rye> sakib, ?
<sakib> sakib
<sakib> u from
<rye> sakib, this is the support channel for Ubuntu One, are you trying to notify us about some kind of service issue/outage ?
<sakib> i just trying it for first time
<WalterN> rye: do I need to set up the creditcard stuff later? never used this before, not sure how its supposed to behave
<rye> WalterN, just a moment, checking...
<WalterN> rye: what are you checking?
<WalterN> I need to go to bed :/
<WalterN> 4am
<rye> WalterN, it looks like the page is not properly reloaded, could you please restart rhythmbox and try accessing the store again?
<WalterN> ok
<WalterN> readding Salvatore Accardo to checkout
<WalterN> clicking checkout
<WalterN> ah, now it wants creditcard
<WalterN> weird
<WalterN> whats the switch number?
<WalterN> erm
<WalterN> issue number
<WalterN> oh, thats the phone number?
<WalterN> rye ^^
<WalterN> 4 chars only
<WalterN> last 4 of creditcard?
<WalterN> left it blank, and it seems happy
<rye> issue number is for "Switch/maestro" cards only
<mandel> WalterN, the issue number is something used in switch, uk thing :P
<rye> well, they are no longer called "Switch", only "Maestro"
<WalterN> oh, ok, not something I have to worry about then
<WalterN> some websites like the phone number on the back of the card, guess it helps things along... was a bit confused
<yml> The FAQ mention that syncing a folder with a large number of files can be long
<yml> does anyone have an idea of how long it should take to sync 14000 files ?
<yml> I have copied this folder yesterday and it seems that nothing is happening
<rye> yml, what ubuntu version are you running?
<yml> rye: this is happening on 9.10
<rye> yml, could you please check in the wen interface that the folders are being created?
<yml> rye: how can I do this ?
<rye> yml, *web interface - https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<yml> rye: 16h5min ago
<yml> the this is the when the root folder have been created
<yml> I can also this the directory structure
<yml> but so far I can't see any file
<rye> yml, at first all folders are created and only after thw shole structure is recreated the files will start uploading
<yml> so it is normal that uploading 30 GB take several days ?
<rye> yml, the bottleneck currently is in the number of files, not their file size.
<WalterN> rye: does Ubuntu make any money from the music transactions?
<WalterN> or, conical rather
<aquarius> WalterN, yes, we do
<WalterN> aquarius: is there a percentage that is skimmed off?
<aquarius> I don't know the details myself, but it's along those lines.
<WalterN> nice
<WalterN> well, I will probably be buying more classical music from Ubuntu one store, nice service, and classical tends to be cheap :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> morning duanedesign !
<WalterN> I would like to add that searching for classical only stuff sucks...
<satansamael> honk
<rye> satansamael, hi!
<satansamael> cool einer hat geantwortet
<satansamael> ich hätte da eine Frage
<satansamael> habe bereits in den o.g. faq geschaut aber keine antwort gefunden
<satansamael> und zwar
<satansamael> ich versuche mein evolution mit ubuntu one zu synchroniesieren
<satansamael> ich habe den eindruck dass es nicht funzt
<satansamael> mit meinem IPhone hat es super gefunzt
<satansamael> kann mir da jemand helfen
<satansamael> ich würde gerne die kontakte die mein iphone übertragen hat mit evolution abgleichen
<rye> satansamael, Übersetzt mit Google Translate. Synchronisation mit Evolution ist vorübergehend deaktiviert. - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<satansamael> mom
<satansamael> danke
<satansamael> das ging aber schnell
<satansamael> also ich muss nur noch warten bis diese funktion aktiviert wird
<satansamael> noch mal danke
<rye> satansamael, Die Synchronisation mit dem Handy funktioniert prima, und Kontakte werden auf dem Server gespeichert, aber sie sind nicht auf Ihre lokale Installation CouchDB repliziert.
<vadim> Привет
<mkarnicki> rye: would use use google translate to provide support in chinese, too :D? (hahah, impressive!)
 * mkarnicki is really impressed how rye does his best :)
<rye> mkarnicki, no, since i can't read chinese, i have some really basic knowledge of german, so at least i can notice when translation tells something completely different
<satansamael> rye
<mkarnicki> rye: :) yea. I learned some german too, but I really liked that it you didn't mind helping out in german :)
<satansamael> das ist richtig
<helo> will there ever be a web media player to let us play our media in-browser, or even in a frontend via streaming?
<beuno> helo, it's on our roadmap, yes. Don't quite have dates for you yet, but will soon.
<helo> good plan :)
<blendmaster1024> what is with ubuntu one? the web download interface is completely offline!
<mkarnicki> blendmaster1024: I just downloaded a file from WebUI to verify that.
<mkarnicki> blendmaster1024: I'm not sure what problem are you facing. Try reopening the browser, or clearing cache maybe?
<blendmaster1024> it says "service temporarily unavailable"
<mkarnicki> blendmaster1024: one.ubuntu.com ?
<mkarnicki> blendmaster1024: I'm have no idea how this is possible. I just successfully reopened one.ubuntu.com
<mkarnicki> :<
<blendmaster1024> one.ubuntu.com works
<blendmaster1024> files.one.ubuntu.com does not
<mkarnicki> blendmaster1024: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ works for me
<rye> files.one.ubuntu.com = updown
<rye> blendmaster1024, confirming, updown service times out
<blendmaster1024> does it?
<blendmaster1024> it's been a few minutes since I tried
<blendmaster1024> lemme try again
<blendmaster1024> http://ubuntuone.com/p/CBC/ <<< this should be one of my published files
<blendmaster1024> instead, it's giving me an apache error
<blendmaster1024> #503 - service temporarily unavailable
<duanedesign> what does updown do exactly?
<beuno> duanedesign, serve files  :)
<rye> duanedesign, updown is in charge of file uploads and downloads for the web ui, it is not required for file syncing but public files are not available now (those that were not cached by the proxy)
<duanedesign> beuno: rye thank you.  had read about it in the past, just never knew what it was :)
<blendmaster1024> ah
<blendmaster1024> I thought you meant it was a site checker
<blendmaster1024> I happen to be on a windows machine right now, so I can't just use the file syncing
<beuno> we're working in getting it back up
<blendmaster1024> ok
<beuno> shouldn't be long
<blendmaster1024> any timeframe?
<beuno> minutes
<beuno> 10-15, I hope not more than that
<beuno> blendmaster1024, should be back up
<blendmaster1024> yep, sweet. thanks!
<dylanmann1> Hey there.  Read through what I could on the wiki and checked the status but having problems connecting my machine to account.
<dylanmann1> honk
<duanedesign> hello dylanmann1
<dylanmann1> Hey there.  Just figured it out.
<duanedesign> dylanmann1: so your ok?
<dylanmann1> I'm good.  Thanks though.
<duanedesign> :)
<dylanmann1> Have a good day.  Bye.
<duanedesign> that was an easy fix :)
 * ajmitch wishes all problems were that simple
<rye> ok, i am EODing, after spending quite a lot of time trying to make IE happy about our updown files. If the branch is accepted IE users will be happier, bye!
#ubuntuone 2010-08-10
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: do you know how to make ContentProvider serve editable files? I tried everything, but can't get them to be editable. Plus, I use ACTION_VIEW instead of ACTION_EDIT, if I use _EDIT it says I have no application to handle that (say, .txt file editting, which I *do* have)
<blendmaster1024> updown is goofing again
<mkarnicki> good morning
<doktoreas> Hello everybody. I just installed Ubuntu LTS 10.04 but also if I add files to my ubuntu one folder they don't get synched..
<doktoreas> in the preferences account is ok and it says synching..
<duanedesign> doktoreas: hello
<kklimonda> rye: are you there?
<duanedesign> doktoreas: on the Devices Tab under the Preferences it says your computers name and not <Local machine>?
<rye> kklimonda, yes, i am nearly here but i am having problems with starting mymain machine, looks like nvidia drivers and ath5k driver for wifi broke for me
<duanedesign> rye: oh noes :\
<rye> nouveau works, but ath5k clearly fails
<apachelogger> ubuntu-sso-client does not create stuff in /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/, does not list python-gtk2 as dep, does not list python-notify as dep, does not list python-twisted-core as dep, does not list python-twisted-web as dep, does not list python-gnomekeyring as dep, does not list gnome-keyring as dep, using ~/.cache/sso is a bit silly given that the app is named ubuntu-sso-client
<kklimonda> bah, I can't find a bug number - give me  asecond ;)
<doktoreas> duanedesign, coputer name
<duanedesign> doktoreas: ok
<doktoreas> but checking on the website, files are synched
<duanedesign> doktoreas: can you open a Terminal and run the command :  u1sdtool -s
<kklimonda> rye: in a meantime - can you or another canonical employee remove a contact from my u1 contacts?
<rye> doktoreas, can you see folders in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ? i.e. not files but the folders the files are in?
<rye> kklimonda, unfortunately, no; is that contact breaking the web ui for you?
<doktoreas> rye, yep all seems ok. The problem was that the tool in the preferences says always 0.0 Kb used
<doktoreas> probably it gets synched at the end of the whole transfer?
<kklimonda> rye: both web ui (when I open it) and the phone sync (which is the original bug report)
<duanedesign> doktoreas: you have to close the Prefernces and reopen it to update
<rye> doktoreas, could you please try closing this tool and reopening it, it looks like it reads the info only once
<kklimonda> rye: bug 601932
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 601932 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/601932 is private
<kklimonda> the bug is over a month old and there has been no activity :/other then the initial triaging :/
<doktoreas> rye, always 0.0
<doktoreas> I also noticed that folders are ok but not file inside them :(
<duanedesign> doktoreas: the metadata syncs first(the folder structure) then the files
<rye> doktoreas, at first all the folders are created and only then files will start being uploaded, therefore 0.0 - folders do not take storage space
<duanedesign> rye: sorry ill go to make my morning coffee :)
<doktoreas> all folders are synched
<doktoreas> rye: http://dpaste.com/227030/
<doktoreas> no files in :(
<duanedesign> doktoreas: you can see is any metadata is left to sync with: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<doktoreas> wow unicode problem
<duanedesign> oh yeah, that is a known bug :\
<doktoreas> http://dpaste.com/227031/
<duanedesign> doktoreas: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> checks the number of content items waiting
<doktoreas> 2824
<duanedesign> ok so it still has 2824 items to sync, but you probablly knew that :). That number should get smallerover time.
<doktoreas> ok thx
<doktoreas> it's still there
<doktoreas> but I'll keep wait
<doktoreas> duanedesign, is it normal that upload speed on eth0 is 0 kb/s ?
<duanedesign> doktoreas: their is a tool magicicada that can give you a bit more information about what is going on.
<duanedesign> doktoreas: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa; sudo apt-get install magicicada
 * rye is away creating wired network
<apachelogger> nessita: hey, current ubuntu-sso-client package does not create stuff in /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/, does not list python-gtk2 as dep, does not list python-notify as dep, does not list python-twisted-core as dep, does not list python-twisted-web as dep, does not list python-gnomekeyring as dep, does not list gnome-keyring as dep, using ~/.cache/sso is a bit silly given that the app is named ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> apachelogger: ack to the dependencies issues. Why ~/.cache/sso is silly?
<apachelogger> nessita: because I would go for .cache/ubu<tab>
<apachelogger> and considering .cache can contain loads of folders, without actually knowing that it is in .cache/sso/ it is pretty much impossible to find it
<rye> this is awesome, by the time i completed the wiring for network ath5k started working again
<nessita> apachelogger: I'll add the deps to the package and I'll think about the .cache dir, thank you for pointing this out!
<apachelogger> you're very welcome
<mkarnicki> beuno: ping
<beuno> mkarnicki, pong
<mkarnicki> beuno: Hi! :) Has anything moved about Android 2.1 + wiki + certificate issue?
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm asking because soon I wanted to compile a download page
<mkarnicki> beuno: which would be 50% senseless, if it's not accessible from 2.1 phones.
<mkarnicki> beuno: then I would put that stuff on launchpad
<mkarnicki> (I was exaggerating with 50% ;P)
<beuno> mkarnicki, not yet, sorry
<mkarnicki> beuno: no problem :) I'd like to access wiki.ubuntu.com (for weekly news for example), that's why I'm curious :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: (Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter I meant)
<jml> what's the easiest way to push changes to my views that are kept in bzr to my desktopcouch db?
<james_w> jml: do you know about start_local_couchdb.update_design_documents ?
<jml> james_w, no, not at all. it sounds promising though.
<james_w> jml: if you have some .js files in particular locations then you can just assume the views exist, as desktopcouch will create them for you
<james_w> I've forgotten the exact details of how it is plumbed in though
<jml> hmm.
<jml> maybe that's enough to start grepping for, thanks.
<jml> I also want to know how I can migrate my desktopcouch application to a machine without X installed.
<james_w> jml: why is X needed?
<jml> james_w, I don't know, but the dependencies are vast, iirc.
<james_w> ah
<rye> james_w, i suspect this is bug #421422
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421422 in xulrunner-1.9.1 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "xulrunner dependency is overkill - only spidermonkey is needed (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421422
<jml> hmm.
<jml> maybe it's something with dbus. let me try running the script again.
<jml> oh. huh. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/591039
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591039 in desktopcouch "Cannot import desktopcouch in server environment (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mkarnicki> verterok: Hi Guillermo! One question if I may, what could have caused that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/476054/
<verterok> mkarnicki: no idea what might caused that :(
<verterok> mkarnicki: looks like a BYTES message "out of order" == the request died for some reason in the client
<mkarnicki> verterok: aha, that would make some sense :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: isn't the server sending a message out of order, but the client loosing/killing/finishing a GetContent request before it got the EOF message
<mkarnicki> verterok: that might be the case
<mkarnicki> verterok: it might have complained about overwriting files and throw
<mkarnicki> I'm checking that.
 * duffydack is disappointed in U1 store..Order of the Black is $3.99 on amazon
#ubuntuone 2010-08-11
<danyR> hi folks. I've deleted my UbuntuOne entry from Startup apps, can anyone point me to a the right command to add it back?
<duanedesign> hello danyR
<duanedesign> /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<duanedesign> danyR: ^^ that is Lucid
<duanedesign> Karmic(ubuntuone-client1.0.3) is a bit different.
<danyR> duanedesign: thanks ;-) I'm in Lucid
<danyR> duanedesign: as I'm around, I've been wondering how UbuntuOne status is going to be handled in Maverick? Because right now I can't have a concrete idea of U1 status without u1sdtool
<duanedesign> danyR: i have not looked at it in a few weeks
<duanedesign> danyR: there is a tool called Magicicada
<duanedesign> that is a GUI for syncdaemon. You could call it a  a GUI for the u1sdtool commands.
<duanedesign> danyR: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa; sudo apt-get  install magicicada
<duanedesign> then you launch it under Applications > Accessories
<danyR> let me test it :) thanks for ppa duanedesign
<danyR> it's nice, but I think I'm waiting for more official tools by the time Maverick comes out. thanks anyway
<mkarnicki> beuno: CardinalFang: 0.4.3b of AndroidU1 is ready, details/download here http://goo.gl/n82e . enjoy. I'll be leaving in fea minutes, it's after 4AM ;d
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh, you're here too. you might want to get more stable 0.4.3b ^
<mkarnicki> I hope you guys will like it. Theres still so much to do, but at least it got quite stable. I hope you won't crash it ;)
<mkarnicki> goodnight all :) /me is away
<beuno> mkarnicki, I've been using the previous release a lot
<beuno> uploading pictures from my phone
<duanedesign> anyone into folding here?
<duanedesign> oops, wrong channel :)
<Chipaca> duanedesign: I'm very close to calling it a wrap. That's probably all the folding I've got for now.
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> Chipaca: yeah getting late here....
<Chipaca> working on the nautilus extension some more
<Chipaca> having to fight a huge itch to rewrite the whole thing
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> i knkow that feeling
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i guess the nautilus extension kinda took a backseat in Lucid and is coming back in maverick
<Chipaca> gaaar! HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<ajmitch> what do you hate about the nautilus extension?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: well... where do I start?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: what is the nautiilus extension for you?
<ajmitch> a pain :)
<Chipaca> heh
<duanedesign> ahh it is in C
<Chipaca> ajmitch: the code needs a lot of love, and I haven't been able to give it as much time as it deserves
<ajmitch> though I'm trying to use it on debian at the moment, where the emblems say that some folders aren't synced
<Chipaca> ajmitch: when you see me writing code, it's because everybody else on the team is buried up to their noses in other more urgent stuff
<ajmitch> I see :)
<Chipaca> ajmitch: the emblems are rather broken
 * duanedesign nods
<ajmitch> new obstacle for getting U1 code into debian - discussion about trademarks
<Chipaca> where?
<ajmitch> http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2010/08/threads.html has the thread
<ajmitch> I was going to ping trademarks@u.c about it
<duanedesign> ajmitch: would that be similar to the 'Ubuntu' Software center debate
<ajmitch> duanedesign: yes, though that one was quite valid for renaming, since it was mostly branding
<ajmitch> in this case it's the name of a remote service
<duanedesign> ahhh
<ajmitch> Chipaca: I spotted it because they CCed http://bugs.debian.org/559752
<ajmitch> a response from upstream would be appreciated :)
<Chipaca> I'll forward it up - I try to meddle as little as possible in things legal
<ajmitch> thanks
<ajmitch> it's generally a good idea to stay away from legal wranglings
<Chipaca> when I do, it's with a yob and an Arr!
<duanedesign> :D
<ajmitch> ok, I've said that I've passed the buck on that one :)
 * duanedesign is retiring. Going to try and get up at a decent hour and get some bugs triaged tommorrow.
<Chipaca> ajmitch: you mentioned subscribing to bugs from configglue a while back. How do I do that?
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/python-configglue
<ajmitch> bottom-left, there's a subscribe box
<ajmitch> it should notify you of all uploads & bugs
<Chipaca> okie
<Chipaca> ajmitch: we cut configglue 0.9 today
<Chipaca> ajmitch: the docs are still out of date, but that'll get fixed soon
<ajmitch> how incompatible is it? :)
<ajmitch> I need to be subscribing to the appropriate branches on LP
<Chipaca> ajmitch: the import changes, but other than that, very much compatible
<Chipaca> all the old tests carry on being run, with some minor cosmetic changes
<ajmitch> OK, will 0.9 head into maverick?
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> as soon as some a package of ubuntuone-client that works with it and the older version is packaged, it'll head on in
<ajmitch> I can update it there if needed, though I imagine one of your team will be doing it
<Chipaca> that is, by 0z of thursday at the latest :)
<ajmitch> I'm sure you can bribe someone for a freeze exception
<Chipaca> yes, rick is still on it
<Chipaca> I ran out of bribes last cycle
<ajmitch> heh
 * ajmitch should dive into some of the U1 code for fun & profit
<mandel> morning!
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel pong
<mandel> vds, morning, is you internet fixed?
<vds> mandel: yes
<mandel> vds, great, so in theory skype works, right?
<vds> mandel: skype in 15 mins?
<mandel> vds, sure, ping me whenever you want
<vds> ok
<vds> mandel: skype?
<mandel> vds, sure :D
<mandel> vds, lets hope it works ;)
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm happy to hear you've been using it. I might make your life even easier implementing the 'Share button' soon :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<balachmar> Hi, I have a remark on the Ubuntu One Music Store. I explained my girlfriend that downloading from the ubuntu one music store, but then she couldn't find what she was looking for. (We live in the Netherlands) So knowing that the music comes from 7digital, I went there. And she could find all the music she wanted. The problem now is, that the ubuntu one music store works great and is easy to use. The 7digital stuff isn't. (Download z
<balachmar> ip, extract to music folder, update library, compared to click and buy) Why is there an extra restriction on what I am able to buy from the U1MS compared to the 7digital store?
<duanedesign> hello balachmar
<duanedesign> balachmar: the music selection is determined by region
<duanedesign> the ubuntu one music store and 7digital, while partners, are not the same thing
<balachmar> duanedesign: Yeah, I know, but still I hope that I would soon be able to access their entire catalog through the Ubuntu One Music Store. (Because I like it a lot better) Think of this not as a complaint, but as a compliment. Just hope to see the catalog of the ubuntu one music store growing.
<sylarpowa> hi all
<balachmar> You guys just made it so easy, that the 7digital way seems really complicated :)
<sylarpowa> I am having an issue using ubuntu-one, I cannot sync it in any way..
<duanedesign> balachmar: they are going to reevaluate the EU and world store after 10.04 to see  decide how to expand the  number of country-specific regional stores
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: hello
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<sylarpowa> duanedesign: 10.04, I cannot add my computer
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: uh oh :\ Are you having trouble finding the 'Add thhis Computer' button?
<sylarpowa> duanedesign: yes, and the workaround on the wiki raises an error...
<sylarpowa> or nothing happends..
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: system > Preferences > Preferred Applications can you check that Firefox is your default browser?
<sylarpowa> it isn't
<sylarpowa> duanedesign: the default one is chrome
<duanedesign> ok i think it should still work with Chrome. Though I have not tried it. let me see
<sylarpowa> changing it to firefox doesn't change the issue.. no web page is opened at all
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: can you open Applications > Accesories > Password and Encryption  Check and see if there is an Ubuntu One token?
<sylarpowa> yes, there is one token here
<duanedesign> ok can you right-click and delete it
<sylarpowa> duanedesign: done
<sylarpowa> wow it works thx!
<sylarpowa> I have just added my computer
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: ya!
<sylarpowa> duanedesign: it is really slow :|
<sylarpowa> I am having an issues with the files now... the never get processed
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: ok
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: can you open a terminal and run the command: u1sdtool -s
<sylarpowa> sylar@sylar-laptop:~$ u1sdtool -s State: QUEUE_MANAGER     connection: With User With Network     description: processing queues     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: True     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: ok looks ok so far
<sylarpowa> I have a "!" on the icon of the file
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: can you run the command:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> should give you a number
<sylarpowa> 2552
<duanedesign> ok it has 2,552 metadata items to process. It processes the metadata items first then the Content Queue
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: you can also check the content queue with: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<sylarpowa> :| and those 2552 metadata... where they come from?
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: the files you are syncing
<sylarpowa> I have only 1 file syncing
<sylarpowa> :|
<duanedesign> can you run: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> that will tell you how many items it is trying to sync
<sylarpowa> 1
<sylarpowa> so 2552 metadata and 1 file, isn't there anything strange?
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: you can run the command: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: without the '| wc -l' to get details
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: if you want to pastebin that
<duanedesign> at http://pastebin.ca/
<duanedesign> i can look at it and maybe help figure out what it is doing
<sylarpowa> duanedesign: http://pastebin.ca/1915058
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: it looks like it is doing a bunch of removing files. Did you add some files then remove them from your Ubuntu One folder, or other User Designated Folder?
<sylarpowa> duanedesign: maybe it is something of longs time ago
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: yeah could be. I think the unlinks go pretty fast
<duanedesign> sylarpowa: what is the number now for: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<sylarpowa__> is there any way to empty the metadata changes list?
<mkarnicki> out of curiosity, how strict do developers hold onto python code formatting guidelines as far as number of columns (max row lenth) is concerned?
<mkarnicki> can you have a line longer by 4 signs, or is it tested and will complain that formatting is wrong?
<mkarnicki> *characters
<mkarnicki> I'm talking about general Ubuntu development on launchpad, and deployment (tarmac, etc etc)
<beuno> mkarnicki, 80 columns is a strict rule
<beuno> a single character over that will make pylint complain and nessita cry
<mkarnicki> beuno: thanks :) (so it's a no-go if 1 line is 81 characters, right?)
<beuno> mkarnicki, right
<mkarnicki> hahaha roger
<mkarnicki> thanks! :)
<nessita> beuno: 79 characters plus the end of line
<nessita> mkarnicki: ^
<mkarnicki> nessita: :D
<nessita> really :-)
<mkarnicki> nessita: I believe you :D thank you, very precise answer
<nessita> jeje
<nessita> mkarnicki: I recommend you run the pep8 tool over your sources
<mkarnicki> nessita: can I run it over Java source.. ? isn't it Python-excluse?
<mkarnicki> *exclusive
<nessita> mkarnicki: ah, yes, I thought you were doing python code as well
<mkarnicki> nessita: I wish :) (I should finally learn python!), Android is Java exclusive (on high level)
<nessita> mkarnicki: you'll get there eventually, Python is a only-way road
<mkarnicki> nessita: :D
<mkarnicki> nessita: I would now hold tightly to my algorithmic nature and scientific believes, and ripost with 'C++ is a only-way!' ;D (But seriously, I do want to learn python. It looks really, really good)
<mkarnicki> verterok: if I have a method void foo(int bar); and I document that method with javadoc, how should I refer to 'bar' ? just bar or {@bar} or something else fancy?
<dobey> eh
<dobey> python really isn't that great :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I think it depends on how fancy you want your javadocs :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I just wanted to refer to method argument/parameter
<mkarnicki> in the /** block */ just over the method
<verterok> mkarnicki: @param ?
<mkarnicki> verterok: umm... something like ".. and it will do this and that with _____ "
<mkarnicki> where _____ is the name of the parameter. should I write ".. and it will do this and that with @param bar" ?
<mkarnicki> I guess so, yes. Thanks verterok
<dakira> A question about contacts.. I've got all my contacts in Ubuntu One, but not in Evolution. Since contact-sync to Desktop is not going to be available for some time, how about this: Could I use syncevolution with the server and user/pass combination I use in the funambol iphone app, to sync my contacts to evolution?
<dakira> honk
<dakira> ;-)
<rye> dakira, i believe the answer is yes, though my previous attempts to use syncevolution were not that successful. mobile sync uses syncml so it should work
<dakira> rye: okay.. I think the only thing you shouldn't try is syncing to the couchdb because that is not supported by syncevolution.
<dakira> rye: the problem I have is this.. since syncevolution calls the local contact groups "sources" (and since these are empty), I fear a sync would empty my contacts in Ubuntu One.
<dakira> question: The syncml-server for ubuntuone is http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com. What is the URI for contacts?
<rye> dakira, card
 * rye is installing syncevolution to test that too
<dakira> rye: ah.. thanks.. I'm trying to do this with sync-ui (a GUI for syncevolution).. but that always tells me my password might be wrong. Is it possible I have to wait a while after I reset my pw?
<rye> dakira, hm, it tells me that too, let me check with mobile client
<rye> dakira, no, login/pass is correct
<dakira> rye: strange
<dakira> rye: would have been a nice workaround
<rye> dakira, it should be, syncing the logs to see whether i can find the reason
<dakira> rye: the only errors I can find in the log, state pretty much the same.. authorization failed..
<rye> dakira, it looks like syncevolution is not sending the session info
<rye> but it is, according to tcpdump
<dakira> rye: syncml.one.ubuntu.com is pretty much the standard funambol server, right?
<rye> dakira, yes it is
<rye> dakira, database backend is different though
<rye> dakira, as the information is stored in couchdb
<dakira> rye: that should make no difference, though, when talking to the server (and authenticating)
<rye> dakira, yes, the server specifically says Requested sessionId: null; User not authenticated; uthentication failed for device syncevolution-468560d6-fa3b-4621-84a6-5847091d3d2d. Make sure that the client used correct username and password and that there is a principal associating the user  to the device.
<dakira> rye: looking through the log, the authentication problem only seems to appear when syncevolution asks for a status.. I mean there seem to be messages exchanged where the authentication works.
<tsoiland> how exactly do I configure ubuntuone to use my account? There are barely any settings in the app
#ubuntuone 2010-08-12
<mandel> morning
<kazade> Hi all, is there any way to prioritize downloading "Purchased music" over other files? I've just bought an album of the music store, and the log says that it's scanning every single one of my 1000s of pictures I have synced. I'm assuming it's not going to download the songs till it's done that, which could take ages :/
<kazade> it's also pretty frustrating that now I've paid for 50G of space, that the sync daemon doesn't deal well with a lot of files, all of my PCs become pretty unusable for about half an hour after booting (I'm assuming because of this whole scanning every file thing) unless I kill U1 :(
<kazade> nm, it's finally started downloading
<tjaalton> CardinalFang: hey, I hear you're desktopcouch upstream?-) I'd like to disable logging completely, since it's rather useless on NFS, and we have 20k users..
<tjaalton> CardinalFang: so, do you know what would be the quick'n'dirty way to do that, and how to create a config option for the long term?
<mullcom> hello why not make ubuntuone backup ower theman and settings in ubuntu ?
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> mullcom: there are a couple of projects working on syncing settings across your U1 computers
<mullcom> nice.. that going to be nice thing to have..
<xdunlapx> Hello. I'm wondering how to integrate ubuntu one into the panel in xfce4. Is it possible to do that? I'd like to have access to the chat and email.
<CardinalFang> tjaalton, hi
<tjaalton> CardinalFang: hey
<CardinalFang> tjaalton, You can set the log file or log-level in  ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini .
<tjaalton> CardinalFang: and system-wide in ...?
<CardinalFang> Eh, any place that couchdb reads first, I think.   Try  /etc/couchdb/default.ini
<CardinalFang> That's not specific to desktopcouch.
<tjaalton> man couchdb looks interesting
<tjaalton> on lucid
<tjaalton> maverick looks ok
<tjaalton> CardinalFang: it affects also desktop-couchdb.stdout logging?
<CardinalFang> tjaalton, we only use logging methods, so any logging should be governed by the levels set there.  Setting that to "warning" is probably smart and sufficient.
<tjaalton> CardinalFang: alright, good
<tjaalton> thanks
<kklimonda> hey, does music bought from u1ms counts towards u1 quota?
<kklimonda> ok, I've found it in FAQ
<mkarnicki> I'm not sure if the "Yes! Email me tips and updates..." checkbox in the UI works. It's state doesn't seem to be persistent, but I won't know unless I get some email about Ubuntu One soon.
<mkarnicki> I like the new touch to the WebUI, though :)
<rye> mkarnicki, for now this is not used and there seems to be a bug report about this checkbox performance :)
<mkarnicki> rye: heheheh, ACK :)
<rye> mkarnicki, i.e. there is a db field which reflects the state, but no messages are sent so far, this will change, though
<mkarnicki> rye: I see :) Thanks. I wanted to check it couple of times to receive any updates :)
<xdunlapx> Hello. I'm wondering how to integrate ubuntu one into the panel in xfce4. Is it possible to do that? I'd like to have access to the chat and email.
<mkarnicki> xdunlapx: Hi, I've seen your question before. What do you mean by access to chat and email? Ubuntu One is not chat nor email related.
 * mkarnicki left on a walk with dog
<xdunlapx> i thought the new gnome IM program and link to Evolution was part of ubuntu one
<xdunlapx> Empathy IM
<mkarnicki> missed him by 2 minutes. anyway, I never heard of U1 integration with Empathy, no idea what he meant.
<souli> hi, maybe someone can help me with setting up Ubuntu One for the first time?
<nmrcy> hi i cant add my computer to ubuntuone what should i do?
#ubuntuone 2010-08-13
<mwhudson> dropping my 70k message maildir into ~/Ubuntu One doesn't seem to have been a good idea
<mwhudson> ubuntuone-syncd is using lots of cpu but there doesn't seem to be much network traffic
<duanedesign> mwhudson: hello
<mwhudson> hi
<duanedesign> mwhudson: if you run the Terminal commmand :  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> what do you get?
<mwhudson> i don't know if i expect advice, sympathy or just want to vent :-)
<duanedesign> mwhudson: sure.
<duanedesign> mwhudson: the cpu should quite down after it processes the files locally.
<mwhudson> duanedesign:
<mwhudson> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<mwhudson> :)
<duanedesign> mwhudson: ok. yeah it is too busy to process our status request :\
<mwhudson> judging by the rate lines are being written to syncdaemon.log it's going to take about an hour to process this lot
<duanedesign> mwhudson: is the cpu usage still spiking?
<mwhudson> duanedesign: yeah
<mwhudson> lots of io happening too
<facundobatista> mwhudson, all files need to be hashed, that consumes a lot of CPU
<mwhudson> facundobatista: it doesn't take an hour to hash 1.7 gigs of data surely?
<facundobatista> mwhudson, don't really know... we can see what is it doing in the logs
<mwhudson> facundobatista: it seems to be doing lots of
<mwhudson> 2010-08-13 13:51:40,120 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:NONE:F 105f4604-c1a1-41f1-a7f0-e5154b1cef3d ['root'::marker:105f4604-c1a1-41f1-a7f0-e5154b1cef3d] ''Ubuntu One/Maildirs/INBOX/cur/1280762948_1.5439.mwh-laptop,U=270045,FMD5=7e33429f656f1e6e9d79b29c3f82c57e:2,S'' | Calling put_file (got HQ_HASH_NEW:{'hash_eq_local_hash': 'F', 'hash_eq_server_hash': 'F'})
<mwhudson> 2010-08-13 13:51:40,290 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:LOCAL:F 105f4604-c1a1-41f1-a7f0-e5154b1cef3d ['root'::marker:105f4604-c1a1-41f1-a7f0-e5154b1cef3d] ''Ubuntu One/Maildirs/INBOX/cur/1280762948_1.5439.mwh-laptop,U=270045,FMD5=7e33429f656f1e6e9d79b29c3f82c57e:2,S'' | Called put_file (In: T:NONE:F)
<mwhudson> atm
<facundobatista> hashing :)
<facundobatista> mwhudson, do grep MARK syncdaemon.log | tail -n 3
<mwhudson> facundobatista: no output
<mwhudson> no MARKs in the entire file
<facundobatista> mwhudson, do grep MARK syncdaemon* | sort | tail -n 3
<facundobatista> mwhudson, a MARK is shown every 2 minutes
<facundobatista> mwhudson, you're rolling the log like hell
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> in fact
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> still no marks
<mwhudson> the oldest log file is about 30 mins old
 * mwhudson runs a ridiculous shell command to see how it's doing: while :; do ls -U /home/mwh/Ubuntu\ One/Maildirs/INBOX/cur/ | grep -n $(tail -n1 /home/mwh/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | cut -d/ -f5 | cut -d\' -f1)  | cut -d: -f1; sleep 60; done
<facundobatista> mwhudson, other way to know what's going on is to use magicicada
<mwhudson> facundobatista: i think it's making progress anyway
 * mwhudson afk for a bit
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> how long after wifi coming back should it take for the sync daemon to reconnect?
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> hi all
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
<duanedesign> updated the bug stats page for ubuntuone-client http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/complete-graphs/ubuntuone-client/index.interface.html
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: wow :D I didn't see that page before
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: it's a collective all-ubuntuone-client-related projects bugs summary?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: hello
<mkarnicki> hi :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yeah it is a page I put together from stats that are collected
<mkarnicki> neat
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: if I do bzr revert, it will revert all the changes made since last commit, right?
<mkarnicki> aquarius: ^
<duanedesign> umm\
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: that is correct
<mkarnicki> thanks
<duanedesign> and uncommit takes you to the previous commit.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yea, I used it few times when I forgot to bzr add first (some new files)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yeah I have used that a few times myself
<aquarius> mkarnicki, yes, bzr revert throws away everything not committed
<mkarnicki> aquarius: yes. fixed. I was afraid I broke it, and it turned out an easy lil problem.
<mkarnicki> (leaked dialog window)
<duanedesign> alecu: who was it that is handling the musicstore support requests for users that havent gotten their songs?
<beuno> duanedesign, mattgriffin is
<duanedesign> thank you beuno :)
<duanedesign> ill be sure to write it down this time :P
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: Hi! if you see anyone that hasn't gotten their songs, they can use the Account Assistance form on the Ubuntu One website to reach the right people who can help.
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: ahh. ok. thank you
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: np :) thank you!
<alecu> account assistance? that must be new
<alecu> cool
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: was reading my google reader feeds and came across this one :) http://www.helloandroid.com/content/android-developers-are-funny
<jblount> Do we have a wiki page that walks people through the "But I don't see the 'add my computer' button" problem ?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hahahah awesome :D
<rye> jblount, http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I knew about Log.wtf, but not about lolcat or that 'I'm feeling lucky' search :D
<jblount> rye: ta
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i guess they released this awhile ago...but i was reading about Oracle suing Google over its use of Java and read their is an Android Native Development Kit which allows using C/C++
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yes, NDK is for coding games, intense graphics, cryptography, etc
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: Oracle sued Google over what? use of Java?
<duanedesign> yeah :\
<duanedesign> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/oracle-sues-google-over-use-of-java-in-android-sdk.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks
<duanedesign> Presumably Oracle is extending Sun's practice of blocking any extentions of Java beyond the functionality Sun blessed. Android apparently has substantial non standard functionality in its Java class library.
<mkarnicki> I just read the article. This is ridiculous..
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: ahh /me is reading more about the NDK. I see what you are saying. it is not any kind of replacement for the Java development model but to be used in conjuction with, for performance sensitive parts
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: exactly, well said.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: for 3D games. or Shazam computing music checksums (not sure if they use NDK or still send the data over to servers) [Shazam is an application which recognizes music pieces after recording few seconds of them]
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: or any, like you said, performance sensitive parts
<mkarnicki> well, I must say. this is crazy, I hope Android won't face major problems due to that law suit.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i agree
<Quiet_guy> Hi, I'm having a problem getting a USB headset to work with Ubuntu 10.04.  Any help or direction to head.  Thanks
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi! fwiw, http://novoda.com/2010/08/13/android-continuous-integration-android-maven-plugin/ ;)
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks!!
<mkarnicki> verterok: this is one hell of a great resource that you provided :)
#ubuntuone 2010-08-14
<mkarnicki> hi guys
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
 * duanedesign is writting his sponsorship request for the next UDS
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oh oh! it's the time already?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i dont think they announced it. At least i havent heard. But i checked the site and it is up
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: the uds-m side?
<mkarnicki> *site
<duanedesign> its N
<duanedesign> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks. I didn't know they go alphabetically ^ ^
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: ^
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yes, thanks :)
<duanedesign> good luck
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I think it's little probable to get sponsored if I'm located in Europe.. ?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: the flight ticket would be to expensive for me..
<duanedesign> i am not sure. Last year i did not apply and then people got sponsored that I thought, hmmm, I do more then them
<duanedesign> so this time I am not talking myself out of it.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oh, I see. sure, good luck then :)
<duanedesign> so you should definetly try
<mkarnicki> duanedesign:  I think I will :)
<duanedesign> would be fun if we could all go.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yea =) /me thinks about getting a visa
<duanedesign> darn it feature freeze was on the 12th
<duanedesign> i was hoping to get one of my apps in this release
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: aah, u missed it by 2 days :<
<duanedesign> oh well. Now i have time to go through Debian and do it the 'right' way
<mkarnicki> ;)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: have you ever been to http://projecteuler.net
<duanedesign> i am doing some of them now
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yes, although I'm not much into project euler, that's the stuff I'm interested in during academic year :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I use http://spoj.pl or http://online-judge.uva.es
<mkarnicki> world is full of interesting problems waiting to be solved :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: from euler I solved only first 11 problems, I might continue one day :)
<duanedesign> neat thanks for the links
<mkarnicki> you're welcome
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i am self taught so these sites help get me out of my 'comfort zone' :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: ^_^ good luck, let me know if I can be of any help
<duanedesign> thank you again
 * mkarnicki broke AU1 and looks for what he's missing
<ajmitch> mkarnicki: I've been sponsored for UDS in the past & I'm in NZ, so it's certainly possible for you :)
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: that's great news :) \o/
<ajmitch> & this was UDS in spain, as far away from NZ as I could get :)
<ajmitch> ~24h on a plane
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: impressive :) that's really good news
<mkarnicki> UDS is in 4th week of my academic year, but I really would like to go :)
<ajmitch> it'd suit me well if I were able to go this year
<ajmitch> it's a publci holiday in NZ on one of the days, so I'd only need to take 4 days off work + whatever's needed for travel :)
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: :)
<duanedesign> wow 24hrs on a plane
<mkarnicki> for the love of Ubunutu hehe
<ajmitch> duanedesign: yeah, flying from NZ can take awhile :)
 * ajmitch would need to be doing some useful stuff to be sponsored again
 * mkarnicki doesn't know if his efforts are sufficient
<duanedesign> ajmitch: i guess you get used to it living in NZ
<mkarnicki> doens't hurt to try :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yeah that is my thought
 * duanedesign gonna wonder outside and try one last time to see the meteor shower before the sun starts to poke its head up
<mkarnicki> sounds great. sun is behind the clouds here
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: its been reaching 40c here for several days in a row
<duanedesign> doesnt look like there is a break in sight
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: that's terrible, we had those temeratures some time ago, it's nice and ~18C here now
<duanedesign> its 32c here and its 5am :P
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: where are you located again? I forgot
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: what r u doing up at 5AM :D?
<duanedesign> United States - Oklahoma
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you got up or didn't go to sleep ;) ?
<mkarnicki> aha
<duanedesign> got up
<mkarnicki> :O
<mkarnicki> sometimes I go to bed at 4AM o_O
<duanedesign> when work is slow I get my hours all backwards
<mkarnicki> hmm
<duanedesign> cya in a few
<mkarnicki> bye!
<paulm9> hi can someone help me with connecting to ubuntuone
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> I see ubuntu one now supports syncing to mobiles, but I can't find my model (HTC Desire, an Android phone) in the list, can I still somehow use this feature?
<duanedesign> ojii: hello
<duanedesign> ojii: i think with the androids you just pick a phone that is similar to yours
<ojii> i have no clue what phone would be similar
<ojii> I almost want my old stone-age Nokia back
<ojii> these new thingies are confusing
<duanedesign> :)
<ojii> i went from Nokia 3410 to HTC Desire, quite a shock tbh
<ojii> tbh the ubuntuone phone page needs a qr code for android phones instead of those dropdowns
<duanedesign> ojii: ok
<duanedesign> ojii: i looked through the logs
<duanedesign> ojii: if you have android 2.1+ it will work. Select 'other'
<ojii> i have 2.1 as far as i know
<duanedesign> ojii: and grab the "Funambol" app from the store
<duanedesign> ojii: the page will give you your user/pass and host
<ojii> ah thanks a lot duanedesign
<ojii> gonna try that
#ubuntuone 2010-08-15
<knittl> hi. after first login ubuntuone-syncdaemon uses almost 100 % io time
<knittl> nautilus hangs for several minutes
<davon> hi
<davon> there's someone?
<mkarnicki> yup
<mkarnicki> sup davon ?
<mkarnicki> davon: there's many ppl idling here, but on Sundays evening, not many are actually here.
<mkarnicki> *Sunday evenings
<davon> hi mkarnicki
<davon> i need your help
<davon> how i can add my pc to ubuntu one?
<mkarnicki> davon: try http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<davon> thank you so much!
<davon> :)
<mkarnicki> davon: you are welcome
<davon> can i know where you from?
<mkarnicki> davon: Poland, Europe :)
<davon> wow
<mkarnicki> davon: why? :)
 * mkarnicki looks for Android icon for his projects wiki
<davon> it's fun know to chat with people away from home
<mkarnicki> davon: yea, I irc with ppl from all around the world :) that's amazing
<davon> uh yeah...usually i chat with people near my city, or in my country...this is because my english is not very good :P
<mkarnicki> davon: it's not bad either :) the more you talk, the better it gets
<davon> sure :)
<davon> what you do for job?
<mkarnicki> davon: I'm a student, I don't really work yet. But I have pleasure to contribute to open source community, and I'm just a few months rookie :) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<mkarnicki> davon: briging Ubuntu One into Android
<davon> good
<davon> do you study programming language?
<mkarnicki> davon: I do, but I was a fast learner, learned on my own before somebody 'taught me' ;P
<mkarnicki> davon: we can talk in priv about that stuff :)
#ubuntuone 2011-08-08
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> morning
<mandel> fagan: morning! how are things going?
<fagan> mandel: good good how is everything going for you
<mandel> fagan: rather ok :)
<fagan> mandel: busy probably
<mandel> well, with a shit internet connection, but that is because I'm in a small island :P
<mandel> fagan: yeah, very busy :)
<fagan> mandel: final stretch now though
<JamesTait> Morning all! o/
<fagan> morning JamesTait
<mandel> fagan: yeah, lets hope that things get nicer and we are done with it… I need holidays :)
<fagan> mandel: yeah you've been the rock on the windows client :)
<mandel> fagan: not rally, I think natalia, alecu and ralsina have help a lot to make it stable, I just wrote lots of code to get them started :P
<fagan> mandel: well you were there doing it for months alone I would think that deserves a holiday in itself
 * mandel branching at 5ks :(
<mandel> fagan: yeah, that is true hehe
<mandel> fagan: how are your school reports going?
<fagan> mandel: they are a pain since I have to be pretty careful about some of the stuff
<mandel> fagan: I'll be back in  10 min, I need to go to the internet cafe, the internet at home sucks major time, and u1-client code is bloody large :(
<fagan> the report itself is more or less a brief although I have to do like 5 weeks of blog entries :/
 * mandel back
<karni> Good morning!
<fagan> brb
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> karni: all moved?
<karni> hi duanedesign
<karni> duanedesign: You could say so, yes. Just left some cornflakes, a poster, and a towel in the old flat ;)
<karni> going through RTs
<fagan> karni: nooooooooooo save the cornflakes
<fagan> :D
<karni> There are so many (good) feature requests I wish I had time for all of them
<karni> fagan: I'll go get them indeed!
<duanedesign> karni: yeah I have made a tomboy note to keep all the feature ideas i come across.
<karni> duanedesign: I regularly file kanban cards (I guess this is why I have most of them from the team, in the back log..)
<karni> duanedesign: How would you interpret "It would be very nice to be able to open files without downloading them." ;]
<karni> duanedesign: The only thing that comes to my mind is thumbnails. How can you open a pdf without downloading it hahah.
<duanedesign> karni: yeah i got one this weekend that was like....what?
<karni> :D
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> yello
<nessita> hi there fagan
 * fagan break
<duanedesign> o/
<karni> hi nessita !
<nessita> hi fagan, duanedesign, karni!
<fagan> hmmm pinstripe or solid colour suits
 * fagan needs a stylist 
<karni> fagan: you're sooo not a programmer ;] Who cares how you look like :D
<fagan> karni: I like to suit up for work :D
<fagan> Na I have my unlc
<fagan> c
<fagan> I have my uncles wedding some time this month
<karni> fagan: you're already in work, were you naked or what xD
<karni> ah
<fagan> karni: hah well there isnt a dress code :)
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> crap mandel must have been pinging to say why he was leaving but I was afk :/
<fagan> anyway its cool
<nessita> fagan: would you know about ralsina?
<fagan> nessita: dont have a clue just know he comes between 11 am and 2 pm my time most days
<fagan> nessita: but havent seen him today yet
<nessita> mandel: re-review done
<nessita> (hi there!)
<fagan> pong mandel sorry was afk
<mandel> nessita: ok, looking to see the comments
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> fagan: I just wanted to let you know I'd be out for 30 min in case someonelooked for me :P
<fagan> mandel: ahh its cool presumed that
<fagan> :)
<mandel> nessita: yikes, that looks like tempfile will brake too because we pass the illegal char to it :(
<nessita> mandel: you need to use the windowspath decorator
<mandel> this isllegals char thins is like a cancer, it keeps expanding
<nessita> mandel: if we are consistent with our implementation (ie using the proper decorator everywhere inside os_helper) we should not have issues
<mandel> nessita: the problem is not my implementation, that one relies on other methods from os_helper that are decorated, the issues is File "C:\Python27\lib\tempfile.py", line 318, in mkdtemp _os.mkdir(file, 0700)
<nessita> ralsina: grid added to account.ui, so https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/improve-ui/+merge/70611 is ready for re-review
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<mandel> nessita: the problem here is that I wanted to use /tmp because in most of the cases in a unix system it will be in a diff fs which is the reason why shutil.move is used in fsm
<nessita> mandel: I think I'm not following
<mandel> nessita: I got that idea from test_shutil in the python code itself
<mandel> nessita: the error of the tests, look at the trace
<nessita> mandel: what idea?
<ralsina> nessita: trade you this one, where I fixed the imports and moved things into the right folders :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/find_config_files/+merge/70472
<mandel> nessita: from the begining, shutil.move is used not because it is a recursive move, but because it handles the cases when there is a diff fs
<mandel> nessita: in unix we could attempt to get that by using the tmp which is an idea I copied from the shutil.move tests and that is why tempfile is used
<mandel> but tempfile fails when you pass the path to it using tempfile basename, so I'll remove the use of tempfile and should get tests fixed yet they wont test that a diff fs is used
 * mandel hopes he makes sense...
<nessita> mandel: but we never actually hit /tmp
<mandel> nessita: yeah… so there is no point… I can simply remove it and we should be ok
<nessita> mandel: you should assert that shutil.move is used in the linux implementation, that's all needed regarding different mount points
<nessita> mandel: on the other hand, move_to_trash *has* to use the decorator (I added a comment about that)
<mandel> nessita: ok, that is easy then :)
<mandel> nessita: I'll take care of that right now
<nessita> mandel: but do not remove the tests you added, right?
<mandel> nessita: no, those are ok :)
<nessita> mandel: also, did you noticed:
<mandel> nessita: regarding move to trash, should I use the decorator and then remoe the LONG_PATH_PREFIX?
<nessita> 506+            except:
<nessita> 507+                import pdb;pdb.set_trace()
<mandel> it has the same issue as the make_link
<mandel> nessita: no, I did not see that, where is it?
<nessita> mandel: line 506 and 507 in the diff
<mandel> ok
<mandel> on it
<nessita> mandel: and I guess so re: LONG_PATH_REPFIX
<nessita> mandel: also, @skipIfOS('win32', 'Deprecated code in the platform.') <- is not good skip message in the sense that the next one reading it will not get why we're skipping those. Can you please improve the message to 'In windows there is no need to migrate metadata so we skip those tests.'
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> nessita: there is a very small problem with account.ui, it has useless cells on the grid, you should always do a "right click->simplify grid layout" when you use grids. Other than that, +1 and it looks really nice!
<nessita> ralsina: unused cells where?
<ralsina> nessita: above the horizontal line. You can see them as thin red lines
 * nessita looks
<nessita> I see them, I will push the simplifcation
<ralsina> cool, approving it
<nessita> Pushed up to revision 200.
<ralsina> +1d
<fagan> happy 200 :D
<fagan> oh hey ralsina have any intern size work
<fagan> im nearly done with the report
<ralsina> fagan: yes, could you get yourself a vista VM quickish?
<fagan> ralsina: give me about 2 hours and yep
<ralsina> fagan: cool, I need to make the bundle work in vista because that's what lisett-e has
<fagan> ralsina: oh so set up the dev env and make a bundle thats cool
<ralsina> fagan: no, just a clean VM
<ralsina> fagan: I will push bundles to you and need error reporting
<fagan> ralsina: oh ok
<fagan> ralsina: no problem then
<gatox> ralsina, hi, did you know if the branch that fixes the ipc problems has landed?? I keep receiving this trace when i enter the "Syncing your computer with the cloud" page: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661107/
<ralsina> gatox: it hasn't
<gatox> ralsina, :S
<ralsina> gatox: oh, wait, it has
<ralsina> gatox: OTOH, you may have to delete your metadata
<gatox> ralsina, i've updated everything today.....
<gatox> ralsina, where is htat'
<gatox> that?
<ralsina> ~/AppData/Local/xdg
<ralsina> and/or ~/AppData/Local/ubuntuone
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<gatox> ralsina, it works!! thanks!!
<ralsina> gatox: o/
<fagan> 10 mins to standup
<nessita> me
<fagan> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu, dobey?
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mandel, alecu, dobey, stand up?
<nessita> ok, let's start, other will catch up
<nessita> DONE: reviews, almost landed u1cp UI visual improvements branch, started fixing local rescan tests
<nessita> TODO: finish fixing local rescan tests, do more reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTES: starting this week, I'll be heading to university every Tuesday at 4pm UTC
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * More report stuff
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Vista bundle testing
<fagan> * Finish report
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> gatox: go
<dobey> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> embed-u1cp branch fully integrated with windows-installer main branch, conflicts were resolved. Page 18 UI almost complete. Page 19 UI complete.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Working on Page 18 logic and Installer Network Detection function. Fix UI bugs once Page 18 and 19 are complete.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: lots of IRL testing, reported #821488, fixed bug #820994
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820994 in ubuntu-sso-client "Qt UI: Need to use EnhancedLineEdits where it makes sense (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820994
<ralsina> and shipped an installer
<ralsina> TODO: fix more bugs, more IRL tests, ship another installer
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> next dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: helped fix txstatsd packaging
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, packaging, fix installer tests
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
 * fagan wonders how many people actually standup for standup
<dobey> mandel: ?
 * ralsina guesses he's walking the dog ;-)
<fagan> Ok I think I might go get a suit while im waiting on vista
<ralsina> I gave the wrong bug # it was actually bug #820945
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820945 in ubuntuone-client "On windows, syncdaemon needs to find the right default config files, and store settings in the right place in the correct location (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820945
<mandel> me
<mandel> shit!
<mandel> sorry
<fagan> hah
<alecu> hello!
<alecu> como cuesta arrancar el lunes!!!
<mandel> DONE: fixed lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil
<gatox> alecu, hi
<fagan> hola alecu
<mandel> TODO: Repropose fixes, move to work on access and canwrite
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: sorry I was on the windows vm full screen and I forgot to check the time :P
<nessita> alecu: go!
<mandel> nessita: I'm off for lunch, see you in less than 45 min in the stand up
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> alecu: why do you use logger.warn instead of logger.warning?
<alecu> nessita, no special reason. I don't usually use the logger module, I prefer the twisted logging methods, but I pick whatever is used on the file I'm working on.
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: a branch that needs one more review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ignore-missing-signal-handlers/+merge/70626 Also started working on missing events
<alecu> TODO: discuss R/O with mandel, work on events
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> nessita, any style preferences regarding warn/warning?
<nessita> alecu: well, I was googling what's the difference, we always use warning
<alecu> nessita, I might have used a wrong api
<nessita> alecu: apparently they are the same... if is ok with you, I prefer we use warning to be consistent
<alecu> nessita, no prob
<nessita> (logging.warn seems to call warning)
<ralsina> nessita, verterok: this seems not to have merged, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/win32-no-more-time_clock/+merge/70580
<nessita> verterok: commit message!
<verterok> nessita, alecu
<verterok> ups
<verterok> nessita, ralsina: done
<alecu> nessita, /usr/lib/python2.7/logging/__init__.py:    warn = warning
<alecu> nessita, they are the same.
<alecu> nessita, I'll change it to warning for consistency.
<nessita> right
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: can you please change the ':' in the summary line of the docstrings for '.'?
<nessita> (regarding the find-config-files branch)
<nessita> ralsina: also, verbs should be written as a command (Return instead of Returns)
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<TeTeT> hi, I have dozens of . files in my Ubuntu One directory, named like .37aa040e-8eee-49e3-8831-e41328c93c20 - what can I do to delete them forever from my Ubuntu One account?
<ralsina> nessita: pushed
<alecu> nessita, we also have some inconsistency in SD here: ubuntuone/syncdaemon/logger.py, in class mklog there's only "warn" and no "warning"
<alecu> rye, duanedesign: have you guys ever seen anything like what TeTeT describes above?
<nessita> alecu: oh
<rye> TeTeT, interesting, where do you see that, online or in the web interface, are they empty?
<rye> TeTeT, sorry, locally in Ubuntu One folder on in the web interface?
<nessita> ralsina: another question: any reason to call directly os.makedirs instead of our wrapper from os_helper?
<TeTeT> rye: I noticed it on windows first, as they are hidden by default in Ubuntu
<TeTeT> rye: now I checked on Ubuntu, and they are there as well. I just deleted them and now they get synced again
<rye> u1 on linux does not have a code to create such files, mandel ^
<alecu> nessita, mklog only seems to be used in the AQ only
<ralsina> nessita: that code is from xdg
<ralsina> nessita: so, the reason is "it's copied" :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I think is safe to use os.makedirs there, the path should be short and legal
<ralsina> nessita: should be, yes
<TeTeT> rye: they are in the web folder as well, filling up my space :(
<ralsina> unless the user has a really weird username, in which case windows will break anyway
<TeTeT> the files are almost the same size as my evolution-backup.tar.gz, but not quite the same
<nessita> ralsina: can I test this IRL somehow?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<ralsina> nessita: install the config files in the "right" place, and start syncdaemon from your home
<rye> mandel, ping
<ralsina> nessita: the "right" place being c:\programdata\ubuntuone
<ralsina> nessita: at least on 7
<nessita> ralsina: perfect
<TeTeT> rye: seems I can delete them via webfrontend, but if you need them for inspection, I leave them there
<nessita> ralsina: so I need to create the ubuntuone folder there, right?
<nessita> I don't have it
<ralsina> nessita: yes. It would normally be created by the installer
<rye> TeTeT, let me look at u1sync code...
<mandel> rye: pong
<rye> mandel, TeTeT has a lot of .uuid files in his Ubuntu One folder and noticed them in Windows, they are synced to online storage, is u1sync creating these?
<mandel> rye: yes, it would be in the case there are partial files or conflicts
<rye> mandel, is there any way to know which is which?
<mandel> rye: not that I know of
<rye> mandel, so basically no way to tell whether these are safe to delete?
<TeTeT> is it safe to simply delete all of them?
<mandel> TeTeT, rye: it is save to delete them since they are internal to the u1sync implementation, I would be surprised that those are files you want to keep
<rye> mandel, the only way i think we can diff a partial ones is to check whether the file is a gzip bytestream... ah
<rye> ok
<TeTeT> I remember having replaced evolution-backup.tar.gz, maybe this caused the problem
<TeTeT> rye + mandel : thanks
<mandel> nessita: pushing the changes to the shutil.move branch but will take long due to my connection, I'll ping you when done
<nessita> mandel: ack
<alecu> nessita, when you have a minute, I've pushed the changed warn->warning
<nessita> alecu: yey!
<mandel> nessita: mumble?
<nessita> mandel: yes! is the rest coming?
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca, alecu, gatox?
<ralsina> sure
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> nessita: I've got lots of problems with mumble, I hope my internet is not crap due to the bad weather… is really windy right noe
<mandel> now
<Chipaca> on mah way
<mandel> nessita: this is updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595
<nessita> mandel: ack
<dobey> hey all
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/fix-test-setup/+merge/70743
<dobey> trivial review please? :)
<nessita> alecu: did you forgot to also change warn/warning the test patching?
<alecu> nessita, uh, ouch
<alecu> nessita, I forgot to grep the "tests" folder
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> dobey: I would advice to remove the tearDown method and add to the setUp the following: self.addCleanup(self.dlg.destroy) right after self.dlg = gui.Window()
<nessita> dobey: other than that, +1
<dobey> is that better?
<mandel> ralsina: I'm off to try to find a metter wifi, wll be back asap
<dobey> does addCleanup() not expect a deferred too?
<nessita> dobey: yes :-)
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<nessita> dobey: sorry, my answeres were confusing :-)
<mandel> dobey: +1 form me
<nessita> dobey: yes, is better. No, it does not expect a deferred
<dobey> nessita: ok
<dobey> nessita: done
<nessita> dobey: +1!
<dobey> thanks
 * fagan back with a suit \o/
<fagan> Ok going to work getting that vm working
<fagan> speaking of that it just finished downloading so it was great timing :D
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: let me know when you come back, I'm puzzled by some changes you add to the shutil.move branch
<nessita> what's this inside a test? :-/
<nessita>         try:
<nessita>             pass
<nessita>         except OSError, e:
<nessita> oops
<Balaji_TVR> Dear Ubuntu friends, I have some question related to Proxy settings. Could you pls. help answering...
<Balaji_TVR> In the "network proxy", I have two locations.
<Balaji_TVR> 1) Default (used for office with some proxy settings)
<Balaji_TVR> 2) Home (Used for home network, i.e, direct internet connection)
<Balaji_TVR> Here my question is, when I switch from "office" location to "default" location, still the environtment variables (like https_proxy) are set and not resetting at all. This is forcing me to restart my laptop to get updated the new environtment settings.
<Balaji_TVR> a)So, how to get the environment variables updated without restarting?
<Balaji_TVR> b)Is there any way to automatic proxy config for home/office network?
<dobey> Balaji_TVR: i think you want to ask in #ubuntu
<Balaji_TVR> Oops, sorry!
<Balaji_TVR> Thanks and I will post there..
<nessita> alecu:  let me know when you pushed your changes
<fagan> ralsina: can you pm me the bundle link
<ralsina> fagan: sure
<dobey> eep, it's already 11:30 here
<fagan> dobey: its 4:30 I dont know where the day went here
<nessita> ralsina: we lost mandel :-/
<dobey> ok, must get lunch and run errands. bbiab
<ralsina> nessita: he's having bad general network trouble
<ralsina> nessita: general as in not just his 3g, but everyone's internet seems to be bad
<nessita> ralsina: everyone in mallorca you mean?
<ralsina> nessita: yes,
<ralsina> nessita: or at least all the neighbor's wifi are broken in the same way
<nessita> bummer :-/
<ralsina> yep
<ralsina> fagan, any news on trying that on vista?
<fagan> sorry my install was broken had to redownload :/
<fagan> im staying a bit late anyway so ill give you an answer when I have it again
<ralsina> fagan: ok, thanks
<candtalan> I di dnot quit I was timed out after typing a  long item....
<dobey> candtalan: i didn't see you say anything beofre just now :)
<candtalan> Hi all. During U1 upload of a large file my ISP internet lost connectivity, and I restarted the router, internet came back. However the large file I was in the middle of syncing was apparently lost and when U1 automatically reconnected the large file sync started again fronm scratch! I read that the latest U1 does not do this but keeps the already uploaded information. Do you know which version is improved  please? I am using Ubunt
<candtalan> u 10.04.3 LTS, updated, currently. Ubuntu 10.10? Ubuntu 11.04?? tia
<dobey> candtalan: well, the latest stable version is in the latest stable ubuntu release, which is 11.04
<candtalan> So LTS does not get the latest version?
<fagan> Long term support
<candtalan> I think then it would be useful if the FAQ for U1 made that clear, that current sync control data will be lost if connection is lost. For large files it is pants.
<dobey> ralsina: what's up with https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/embed-u1cp/+merge/70071 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/nicer_success_page/+merge/70077 ?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: did you push the changes to your branch?
<alecu> nessita, yes
<alecu> nessita, the broken test, right?
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> alecu: did not know, will review. Another question, how did you manage to remove the long-long path created during tests? that one called a/b/c/d/e/f...
<alecu> nessita, I did not yet: I keep setting the TRIAL_TEMP_DIR to a new folder
<nessita> oh
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<alecu> nessita, mandel said he uses "rm -rf" inside cygwin to delete those folders... I'm trying that; I'll let you know if it works
<dobey> does shutil.rmtree(os.path.join(tempdir, 'a')) not work?
<nessita> dobey: let me re-try (already did but got failures)
<nessita> dobey: nopes :-/
<dobey> nessita: what's the exception? Permissions?
<nessita> dobey: no, the path is too long. Let me try something else..
<dobey> ah, is it > 255 characters?
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> is part of a test
<dobey> is it to test filename length?
<dobey> or directory depth?
<nessita> dobey: directory depth
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i think windows does not like very deep directories at all
<dobey> or at least FAT/NTFS don't
<nessita> dobey, alecu: fixed using shutil.rmtree passing a unicode, literal path
<nessita>  shutil.rmtree(u'\\\\?\\C:\\Temp\\thedir\\')
<alecu> nessita, nice
<dobey> nessita: glad to help poke your brain into finding a solution :)
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> i'll be back in a while... errands
<ralsina> dobey: those branches will be superceded by branches gatox is doing
<dobey> ralsina: ok. can you reject them then?
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey, nicer_success_page is valid, it just is on hold until another branch arrives in the near future.
<dobey> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, gatox: anyone has a copy of pywin32 installer? Sourceforge is mostly down :-(
<nessita> ralsina: looking in 2 minutes
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<gatox> ralsina, i think i have....
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<nessita> alecu: approved your branch (took a while to run all the suites in all OSes)
<alecu> thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, here... i'm sending you the installer to your e-mail
<nessita> ralsina: I have it, is 6.20 M :-/
<ralsina> gatox: thanks! If you have 7zip it helps too :-)
<gatox> ralsina, sending that too :P
<nessita> dobey: you approved this branch before I finish my review... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ignore-missing-signal-handlers/+merge/70626 was that for any particular reason?
<gatox> ralsina, mail sent it
<ralsina> gatox: 1000 thx
<dobey> nessita: roberto already approved it, and i didn't know you were reviewing it? :)
<nessita> dobey: ah, we usually approve branches when we know all the members we asked for reviews approved it...
<nessita> dobey: but I can see how you did not know :-)
<dobey> nessita: there were no pending reviews. if you want to do that, please request reviews from specific people, or claim the team review, but don't vote to approve/needsfixing/whatever until you review it :)
<nessita> dobey: I did not vote in that branch until I had my vote ready... not sure what you mean with "don't vote to approve/needsfixing/whatever until you review it"
<dobey> nessita: i mean when you claim a review that is requested of a team on lp. when there is a request for review from ~ubuntuone-hackers for example, there is a little "Claim Review" next to the "Pending" in the list of reviews near the top.
<nessita> dobey: ah, right, we hardly use that... we should agree on who reviews what here :-/
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> hrmm, our tests are taking too long i think :(
<dobey> well crap; i just lost dns :(
<dobey> hooray, DNS is back
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if amazon cloud just dissipated again
<alecu> It will be a sunny day when all clouds are gone.
<ralsina> I just wasted half of my day either at the bank or installing XP. What a day.
<dobey> wtf amazon
<dobey> "Top 100 Bestsellers in Country" -> 50. Hotel California by Eagles
<dobey> mterry: ping. can you please change your vote to 'abstain' on your u1couch branch?
<mterry> dobey, ok
<mterry> dobey, done
<dobey> mterry: also added a needs fixing comment, as it looks like you need to update a couple tests that have a mocker expect() on the Http(timeout=10). will need to expect timeout=ANY for the args instead i think
<mterry> dobey, k, will do that tomorrow
<mterry> dobey, thanks!
<dobey> np
<ralsina> ha! 6 hours of cursing later, I think I have an installer that works on all versions of windows. I am not sure if :-) or :-(
<dobey> i think :-|
<ralsina> dobey: luckily thanks to virtualbox I will never, *ever* have to setup a XP VM again
<gatox> nessita, alecu ralsina dobey tomorrow morning i will be away for a while because i have to do some errands to became a Monotributista :P
<dobey> what sort of monkey?
<gatox> dobey, the one that works :P jeje
<gatox> ralsina, nessita a reallyyyyyyy small branch to start: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/frame-preferences/+merge/70790
<nessita> gatox: looking
<ralsina> gatox: on it!
<gatox> nessita, ralsina it seems that are conflicts with trunk
<ralsina> yes, conflicts
 * gatox fixing...
<tntc> karni: you around?
<karni> tntc: yes! hello
<tntc> karni: Hello! How are you doing? were you able to get back into u1m?
<tntc> (from this weekend)
<karni> tntc: Pretty good, thank you! I hope you're doing good as well. Pretty busy, but we (hopefully still) have CardinalFang_ around.
<karni> CardinalFang_: Still around?
<karni> CardinalFang_: We have a playlist related question, which I wasn't able to reproduce, because I couldn't login (the bug I found today)
<karni> tntc: Please remind me. You were not able to save playlists?
<tntc> karni: yup! that's the one.
<CardinalFang_> karni, tntc, hi!
<tntc> karni: "Failed to save playlist, please try later. A network error occured. Try again later."
<tntc> CardinalFang_: Howdy CardinalFang_! :)
<tntc> oh, wow. maybe didn't need your name twice :p Been a long day
<CardinalFang_> Hrm.  That doesn't say much, so as to not scare Grandma, but it doesn't help much either.
<tntc> CardinalFang_: it happens on both my devices, even if I'm on wifi
<tntc> Both run Android 2.2. One is a Droid 2 Global, the other is a Samsung Galaxy Tab
 * karni has issues with connectivity 
<karni> tntc: Are you using Wi-Fi or Mobile network?
<tntc> karni: right now, Mobile, but it happens on WiFi too, even if mobile is disabled.
<CardinalFang_> tntc, Yes, I don't think it's your machine.  More likely the server.  But, let's see!  Please install a program from the Market called "aLogcat" (or if you have the dev tools, I want a log snapshot), and mail the log to  chad@canonical.com
<CardinalFang_> I'll get the client to display more, right now.
<tntc> CardinalFang_: alas, I do not have the dev tools installed. I'll grab aLogcat right now.
<CardinalFang_> tntc, great.  I'm making a new package for you now, with some new info reported in the background.
<tntc> As a side note, does Ubuntu One support local sync? For example, can it detect other machines synced to the same account on the lan and sync from a single master cache instead of going out to the internet? 3x40+ gigs is a lot heavier than 1x40+ gigs :)
<tntc> CardinalFang_: Cool! thanks!
<nessita> gatox: can you please remove the
<nessita>   <property name="styleSheet">
<nessita>    <string notr="true"/>
<nessita>   </property>
<nessita> from the xml?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: and you removed the indentation, is that intended?
<nessita> and rootIsDecorated is removed too
<tntc> CardinalFang_: the log has been sent. It's somewhat large, but I just ran an attempt to save a playlist and then sent it, so it should be near the end.
<ralsina> if you want to delete those from designer it's clicking the rightmost button on the property (reset to default)
<tntc> CardinalFang_: Possibly of note, I was able to play music just fine.
<nessita> gatox: and headerhidden....
<ralsina> because if you start changing indentation and so on it will just appear in the next diff
<nessita> ralsina: but those prop should be there for the control panel to match design
<gatox> nessita, ok..... let me check with the diff
<nessita> unless that is being replaced by the qsss
<ralsina> nessita: I don't get it, you are asking to remove them?
<nessita> ralsina: no, he removed those in this branch, I'm asking them back (all except the stylesheet)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I was telling how to remove that one :-)
<nessita> gatox: actually, I think you added changes to folder.ui taht should not be there, maybe the conflict resolving didn t go well?
<gatox> nessita, ok, i will revert the folders.ui... i don't know what it was modified
<nessita> gatox: maybe in the merge...
<nessita> ok, I gotta wrap up and EOD
<nessita> pilates time!
<ralsina> nessita: have fun!
<nessita> I hope so, first class ;-0
<nessita> bye all!
<gatox> nessita, bye!
<tntc> CardinalFang_: not sure if it helps, but I searched through the log and it looks like it was using a URL to create the playlist. When I opened the link, I got a Server Error 500
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<tntc> you too dobey
<CardinalFang_> tntc, that's what I expected.  :(
<tntc> CardinalFang_: what does it mean?
<CardinalFang_> tntc, that there's a problem on the DB server for your account (and probably others).  /cc beuno
<tntc> CardinalFang_: can I recreate my account?
<beuno> yes, couchdb has been very unstable
<CardinalFang_> tntc, wait a minute.  I'm looking at the log.  The URL doesn't look normal to my first glance.
<gatox> ralsina, this one is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/frame-preferences/+merge/70790
<ralsina> gatox: checking
<ralsina> I don't think I can finish the review right now
<tntc> CardinalFang_: if it helps, the playlist was called "Daftpunk", and it contained 41 songs or so
<ralsina> but I will try to do it late so you have it early tomorrow
<ralsina> gatox: ^
<gatox> ralsina, ok, no problem... it's a small change anyhow... and it is related to my other branch that is going to be proposed tomorrow
<ralsina> gatox: ok, cool
<gatox> ralsina, i'm taking some screenshots to ask lisette what changes should be  made
<ralsina> cool. CC me and nessita s usual
<gatox> ok
<CardinalFang_> tntc, so, the upshot is that it's not your devices or networks.  It's us.  Some fraction of users are on a server that's misbehaving and we're trying to slap it around to be better.
<CardinalFang_> tntc, so, if you pay us for this, I'm even more sorry than usual.
#ubuntuone 2011-08-09
<tntc> CardinalFang_: oh! I was afk, sorry
<tntc> CardinalFang_: I pay for it, but youse guys have already comped me a year of service, so I have no real complaint :)
<tntc> CardinalFang_: I just want to help fix it!
<tntc> Get me my playlists. Ubuntu One is amazing. Ubuntu is amazing. Doing what I can to help get this working is priority numero uno for me.
<tntc> :)
<tntc> I want to get me my playlists* . Wow, the first three words got cut off there
<tntc> What specifically is wrong with the server?
<tntc> and how long will it take to fix?
<CardinalFang_> tntc, hard to say.  If we knew *exactly*, we'd probably have it fixed by now.
<tntc> CardinalFang_: is there any way to migrate us to a different server?
<CardinalFang_> tntc, it's not the hardware or configuration.  I'm pretty sure it's something about the data that makes it explode.  So, same data on different place doesn't change anything.
<chemar> helo
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<fagan> ralsina: http://ubuntuone/p/19GA
<mandel> morning!
<fagan> mandel: morning
<mandel> fagan: is ralsina around?
<fagan> mandel: nope just for later before I forget
<mandel> fagan: oh, backlog :P
<fagan> Lol forgot to add the .com :D
<fagan> ralsina: http://ubuntuone/p/19GA
<fagan> mandel: Am trying to test his bundle on vista with no luck :/
<mandel> fagan: hm… what is the problem?
<fagan> mandel: well it seems like it does the bitrock bit where it copies files and then it runs the script for the rest of the install and it gives out the error in that screen
<fagan> mandel: probably has something to do with vista
<mandel> fagan: I think you should report a bug about it… I think I have a vista vm, if I 'ever' have the time I could take a look
<fagan> mandel: well ralsina was hoping to get a installer for lisette so thats why I was testing so yeah ill report a bug and bug ralsina about it when he gets in later
 * fagan used pretty floury language in that bug report. Id say none of the team would know in what context I used former
<mandel> he, just make sure it makes some sense :P
<fagan> mandel: yeah it does :D
<fagan> Former = first one latter = last one :)
<karni> Morning!
<gatox> hi
<fagan> yo gatox
<mandel> gatox: hola!
<lisette> gatox: hi, I was just wondering if you want a prefix for the win installer bugs?
<gatox> mandel, lisette hi
<lisette> gatox: QT this that and the other
<gatox> lisette, could be "qt-ui"??
<gatox> lisette, yes, something like that
<lisette> gatox: sure, cheers! :)
<gatox> lisette, thanks
<gatox> mandel, is your connection ok today?
<mandel> gatox: much better, but I had to go to a diff village...
<mandel> gatox: this country is a joke...
<gatox> mandel, bummer!
<mandel> gatox: at least I can work, I'll see if I can fix something for later...
<gatox> mandel, i'm writing tests :P
<mandel> gatox: haha wanna swap?
<gatox> mandel, jeje i can't... i want to live! jeje
<mandel> gatox: I'm dealing with ACEs and ACLs on windows :P
<gatox> mandel, but i can help you with  something maybe if you need...
<mandel> gatox: don't worry, is not that bad, I nearly have it, I managed to get to the point to add a deny ace, I just need to know how to remove it :)
<gatox> mandel, ok, let me know if i could do something anyhow! :D
<mandel> gatox: sure, will do :)
<ralsina> fagan: another one, try to get a result faster this time ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: http://ubuntuone.com/p/17lC/
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: I think I finally managed to create a bundle that will work everywhere, but the wizard is looking awful (buttons are all wrong). I will prbably not work at all today, because I am going to the US embassy for my visa and that can take any amount of time
<gatox> ralsina, ok... i can try out what is happening with the buttons using your bundle?
<ralsina> gatox: the local folders page has no next button, and has a finish button :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhh yes, but that is fixed with my branch, was the same problem i was having
<ralsina> gatox: awesome, so that's one less thing I need to worry about :-)
<gatox> ralsina, totally
<ralsina> and BTW: after the stuff I have done yesterday, I hate windows now
<gatox> ralsina, now?? it take you more than expected :P
<ralsina> gatox: I am not a hating guy
<gatox> ralsina, jeejje
<gatox> ralsina, good for your health :P
<ralsina> gatox: but an operating system where *having* a DLL makes it give "can't find the method" errors, is hateable
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know if you read it, but there is a REALLY good book: "In the beginning was the command line"... that analyze from an objective point of view several os, it has some good insights...
<ralsina> gatox: I have read everything Neal stephenson has written :-)
<gatox> ralsina, awesome! :D
<ralsina> gatox: including his 3 1500 adventure novels about the birth of the european monetary systems ;-)
<ralsina> s/1500/1500 pages/
<gatox> ralsina, ok... you win! jjee
<ralsina> gatox: read them, they kick ass! It's called the baroque cycle!
 * gatox searching...
<ralsina> Quicksilver, the system of the world, and I can't remember the name of the other one
<ralsina> it has newton poking needles in his eye!
<gatox> ralsina, i will look for his books then
<gatox> ralsina, Quicksilver, The Confusion, and The System of the World
<ralsina> gatox: ok, start with something more accessible. Like cryptonomicon. It has a operating system called Finux :-)
<gatox> ralsina, will do
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> ok, gotta run. here's my standup for later, please pass it on!
<ralsina> DONE: installed clean and development XP VMs, improved build scripts (install protocol certificates, redistribute VS2008 runtime, ignore DLLs that broke stuff), built a bundle using that, tested on XP and 7
<ralsina> TODO: get US visa
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<duanedesign> morning all
<mandel> ralsina: can you take a look at my morning report?
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> duanedesign: morning!!! and I forgot to welcome you to the team :P
<duanedesign> thank you mandel !
<mandel> ralsina: there is a proposal to solve the read_write issue using deny aces on the acl of a file
<duanedesign> mandel: oh, you have macbook dont you? /me trying to remember what you were using at UDS
<duanedesign> .5
<mandel> duanedesign: yes I do, macbook pro :)
<ralsina> mandel: I think that's a fairly harmless solution
<ralsina> mandel: when are we setting readonly again?
<ralsina> mandel: just for ro shares?
<duanedesign> mandel: everything work ok with Ubuntu?
 * duanedesign is looking for a new laptop
<mandel> ralsina: yes, just for shares, once the deny ace is added the user cannot create new files or folders unless he explicitly sets them as admin which i think is fair enough
<mandel> ralsina: all the other ace are left untouched :)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, he can do the same thing on linux, so that makes sense
<mandel> duanedesign: I do not recommend you to get a macbook at all, and I think verterok would say the same
<mandel> duanedesign: thinkpad is the way to go
<ralsina> besides we have lucio's promise that doing that doesn't break things server side, so...
<ralsina> ok, really gotta run now. Have fun, please write reports today!
<mandel> ralsina: yeah, I think is a decent solution, and access and car write are simple to implement, we look at the ace and if there is a deny we do not have the write rights, else we do… well more or less like that :)
<duanedesign> mandel: yeah that is what I am leaning towards (thinkpad) Just trying to decide between a T520 or W520
<duanedesign> mandel: thanks
<fagan> ok ralsina its working now
<ralsina> \o/
<fagan> although I have 2 comments
<ralsina> ?
<fagan> It spawns a lot of terminal windows and the enter key isnt bound
<fagan> so if I hit enter when typing my password lets say it doesnt actually go forward
<ralsina> fagan: yes
<ralsina> fagan: kown problems both, with easy solutions both :-)
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<gatox> nessita, good morning
<nessita> hi gatox!
<mandel> duanedesign: np
<mandel> nessita: morning, sorry for yesterdays internet issues… there was terrible wind here and everything was broken…
<mandel> nessita: can you take a look at the report and let me know what you think about the readwrite proposed solution
<nessita> mandel: hi there! were you able to fix all the things I mentioned in the shutil branch?
<mandel> nessita: yeah, that has been pushed already
<nessita> mandel: will that solution work with fat systems?
<nessita> (I m guessing no)
<mandel> nessita: I have an initial implementation of the RO issues solved in the way I mentioned, I have not yet implemented access and can_write based on that but wont be too long
<nessita> mandel: will that solution work with fat systems?
<mandel> nessita: good question, I have not tried it on FAT, do you have one of those?
<nessita> mandel: no
<nessita> mandel: but I guess any pendrive will do
<nessita> mandel: you could format a pendrive with fat32 using any linux tool
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'll do that… man I hate all this back compatibility on windows
<mandel> nessita: I'll do some IRL tests right now...
<nessita> mandel: anyways, I doubt any solution will work on fat, since that FS, if I remember correctly, has 0 support for permissions
<mandel> nessita: hmmm I wonder if we can set that as a min requirement for RO shares...
<nessita> mandel: what would be "that"?
<mandel> nessita: using NTFS and not FAT
<nessita> mandel: the easiest solution is not to change any perm in any folder
<nessita> in any FS
<nessita> gatox: I'm restarting the review on your controlpanel branch
<gatox> nessita, thanks..... i'm doing test for my other branch of the installer
<nessita> gatox: question. Why would you add that QFrame again?
<gatox> nessita, in order to be able to draw a horizontal dotted line in the installer ui, without having to inject widgets into preferences widget in the control panel, so in this way, i can set a qss style from the installer and nothing changes in control panel
<nessita> gatox: right, but you can set a border-bottom to the agroupbox
<nessita> qgroupbox
<nessita> the one named bandwidth_settings
<gatox> nessita, right...... let me test that
<gatox> nessita, yes... that branch can be rejected
<nessita> ack
<gatox> nessita, did you reject the branch already?
<gatox> because maybe will be necessary
<gatox> nessita, because if i set the border to the qgroupbox, that widget lost the border properties for right, top and left
<nessita> gatox: I did not reject it, no. What do you mean "that widget lost the border prop"?
<gatox> nessita, so... qgroupbox has the border property... but it affect the other borders, even if you only say border-bottom
<nessita> gatox: you sure?
<gatox> nessita, yep... test it on designer
<nessita> gatox: but I'be done it that way with the profile box in the account tab
<gatox> nessita, control panel qss?
<nessita> yeap (but is not in trunk)
<nessita> gatox: trying to reproduce now...
<nessita> gatox: is working here, I added this css to the control panel qss:
<nessita>     205 QGroupBox#bandwidth_settings {
<nessita>     206     border-style: dotted;
<nessita>     207     border-color: red;
<nessita>     208     border-bottom-width: 2px;
<nessita>     209 }
<nessita> gatox: and let me show you the screenshot
<gatox> nessita, ok.... i find a way to do it... but i have to set the qss style for each border in the groupbox and the title
<gatox> nessita, did you avoid doing that?
<nessita> gatox: I just set the style I pasted above
<nessita> gatox: what do you needed to do?
<nessita> gatox: I got this result http://ubuntuone.com/p/19Hk/
<gatox> nessita, weird..... let me take a screenshot...
<gatox> nessita, ok..... it works..... it looks ugly just in the designer.....
<gatox> nessita, in the designer i was having this: http://ubuntuone.com/p/19Hm/
<nessita> gatox: leaving the transparency aside, that looks right, no? I mean, all the "dark" colors come from you desktop theme
<gatox> nessita, yes, but if you take a look...... the title is overlaping the first checkbox
<nessita> ah, you're right!
<nessita> gatox: do you have a negative pad there?
<gatox> nessita, i forget to increment the time... i didn't saw the image :P
<nessita> je
<gatox> nessita, no, that is with the same qss as always... but i tested on windows and it looks ok
<gatox> and you tested on linux and it looks ok too
<gatox> maybe is something in the designer :S
<nessita> gatox: you know, I keep opening the app to test qss stuff :-/
<gatox> nessita, i would do it... but sometimes it takes a while to open in windows.... so for little things that this one i tested on designer
<gatox> things like*
<nessita> right
<ralsina_embassy> nessita, gatox, I am pretty sure you can set the qss from the resource file in designer
<ralsina_embassy> and yes, I am here for like 12 minutes :-)
<nessita> ralsina_embassy: you know how? :-)
<ralsina_embassy> nessita: yes, let me try it
<nessita> ralsina_embassy: no need, I thought you knew from the top of your hed
<nessita> head*
<ralsina_embassy> something like an include in the styleSheet property for the window
<fagan> embassy?
<ralsina_embassy> fagan: US embassy, visa
<fagan> ahhhh
 * fagan is glad he is irish can work in the US for a year with no issues and no visa also can go over at any time for stays of 90 days or less for any business 
<czajkowski> fagan: you need a visa, it's a J1 visa
<fagan> czajkowski: there was actually a new thing brought in that isnt j1
<fagan> czajkowski: I cant remember the link but its for graduates
<fagan> Fill out a form and you can go over for a year and work without a visa
<czajkowski> fagan: yeah they stll need a working visa, so you can get a national secutiy number.
<czajkowski> even going to Canada same thing.
<fagan> czajkowski: thats what the form is for, I wasnt reading too much into it but it is legit
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: one question, when you use -t or a path to run the tests, is _trial_temp deleted by the tearDown?
<nessita> mandel: nopes
<mandel> nessita: cool :)
<mandel> nessita: then I've got it fixed, we can know run the tests and _trial_temp will have the correct rights :)
<mandel> nessita: I need an extra review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-file-shelf-windows/+merge/70021 do you know if alecu will be here soon?
<nessita> mandel: alecu usually starts working in 30 minutes
<ralsina_embassy> nessita, gatox: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/stylesheet-designer.html
<mandel> nessita: superb :)
<nessita> mandel: I will approve that one
<ralsina_embassy> basically, you can se the whole stylesheet at the main widget level, you just have to remember to remove it before commit ;-)
<gatox> ralsina_embassy, yes, we were doing that... we were talking about loading the stylesheet from the .qss itself
<gatox> in designer
<ralsina_embassy> I wonder if it supports css's include synta
<ralsina_embassy> syntax
<nessita> mandel: can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/unify-os-helper-tests/+merge/70856
<mandel> nessita: on it!! did you take a look at the recursive_move branch?
<nessita> mandel: not yet
<nessita> mandel: I want to propose a couple of branches of mine
<nessita> (first)
<mandel> nessita: sure, np!
<ralsina_embassy> Oh, well, so no, you can't @include qss :-( https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com//browse/QTBUG-2047
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_embassy: I'm away for 10/15 mins I need to get back home for lunch
<nessita> mandel: remember the standup
<mandel> yes, I have enough time
 * mandel runs
<ralsina_embassy> ok, I'm gone again. nessita, I gave gatox my standup a while ago, he can repost it. Have fun!
<nessita> you too
<dobey> oi
<nessita> hi dobey
<alecu> hi all, I need to be afk for 30' after the standup, but I'll be on time for the windows meeting
<dobey> hi nessita
 * mandel back on time!
<gatox> mandel, you eat really fast! :P
<mandel> gatox: I had to drive home for lunch, I'll have lunch after the stand up :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh jeje
<fagan> me
<gatox> me and i have ralsina standup
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> dobey ?
<alecu> fagan, gord
<dobey> me
<alecu> I mean, go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * tested the bundle on vista
<fagan> * looked at some of the windows client code to see what the fuss is about
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * any intern sized work around
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Page 18 and 19 (Installer) completely funcional (bug: #805296).
<gatox> Solved: Bug #819943, Bug #819945, Bug #819950, Bug #819953, Bug #819963, Bug #823186
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish the tests for this branch.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> <ralsina> DONE: installed clean and development XP VMs, improved build scripts (install protocol certificates, redistribute VS2008 runtime, ignore DLLs that broke stuff), built a bundle using that, tested on XP and 7
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819943 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The fonts are very small (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819943
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819945 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The button's font should be bigger (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819945
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819950 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Cancel and print buttons do not appear on every screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819950
<gatox> <ralsina> TODO: get US visa
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819953 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add a folder button don't fit the specs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819953
<gatox> nessita, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819963 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Fix Syncing the cloud to your computer UI style (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819963
<gord> i don't have anything to report in the standup sorry ;)
<nessita> DONE: finished debugging LR tests, have 2 news (one bad, one good). The resulting branch is huge, so I'm splitting it into smaller branches and proposing for reviews.
<nessita> TODO: finish splitting and propose reviews, do a couple of reviews, leave early to university
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> gord, sorry :-)
<alecu> DONE: lots of debugging: found broken deletes issue on windows, found broken ping on windows, need to investigate this further and create bugs. Also: got clean 7 and XP VMs to test the installers
 * gatox should change the bug status...
<alecu> TODO: discuss recyclebin issues with mandel, work on a solution
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: will be afk for the next 30 minutes
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: fixed issues with https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595 added implementation for can_write, access, readonly and read_write using a deny ace to fix bug 817567
<mandel> TODO: reviews for nessita, propose fix for 817567, look for work
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, go!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817567 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: can_write and access have the same implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817567
<dobey> λ DONE: branch piloting, bug triage, release prep, bug #822702
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, packaging, administrata
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 822702 in ubuntuone-installer "Failing tests in nightlies (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822702
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<gatox> nope
<dobey> this swamp wildfire sucks
<nessita> alecu: mandel says he already landed a reyclebin solution
<mandel> nessita: not already, it is porposed
<nessita> mandel: is merged
<mandel> nessita: oh, cool :(
<nessita> mandel: wait
<mandel> that was a happy smile :P
<nessita> mandel: is it the one that fixed file shelf?
<alecu> mandel, nessita: great!
<alecu> hmm
<alecu> mandel gone
<nessita> oh
<nessita> alecu: I confused myself, is not merged
<alecu> well, I'll review his branch when I get back
 * alecu is afk
<nessita> alecu: I guess is this one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595
<nessita> mandel: which branch is the one that fixes the recyclebin?
<mterry> dobey, how did you get the errors you pasted in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntuone-couch/dynamic-timeout/+merge/69642 ?  I don't get them from ./run-tests
<mterry> vds, I have another fresh got-500-status-while-uploading-to-U1 Oops-ID for you: 2047updownZbGIcFBeJAJeaEbAIICecCaCcbBGaGfbc8321
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<dobey> mterry: really? they happened when tarmac tried to run the tests. weird
<dobey> mterry: maybe it is ok then, and the disable_ssl is what broke it
<mterry> dobey, with such small requests, I would expect the timeout to be at 10
<dobey> mterry: when did you last push to that branch? just now?
<mterry> dobey, I did update the branch to quiet a couple spacing warnings from lintian
<mterry> dobey, yeah
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> i really wish merge proposals could have attachments on comments
<dobey> for that matter, i wish any comment object in launchpad could have attachments in it.
<mterry> vds, filed bug 823291 about the OOps I've been getting
<gatox> nessita, all the tests in ubuntuone-windows-installer are working? to know if the problem is here or everywhere
<ubot4> mterry: Bug 823291 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/823291 is private
<nessita> gatox: they fail for me randomly :-/
<gatox> nessita, :S
<nessita> gatox: so I'm guessing there is a timing thing somewhere, probably coming from the use of threads to calculate folder size
<nessita> gatox: wanna show me your failures?
<gatox> but test_gui.py has the same issue?
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> gatox: well yeah, isn't that module the one that starts the thread?
<nessita> gatox: can you please confirm that?
<gatox> nessita, ok, checking...
<nessita> mandel, mandel1: added a needs fixing and stopped reviewing until that's fixed, so we don't loose changes
<nessita> mandel: also, remember to always yield on parent's setUp and add inlineCallbacks decorator
<mandel> nessita: oh, true I forgot about the setUp, fixing it right now
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_embassy, alecu, mumble?
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> mandel: yes!
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> gatox: mumble?
<gatox> nessita, ack
<nessita> Chipaca: mumble?
<alecu> my mumble broke
<nessita> alecu, mandel, gatox: let's cancel the mumble, too much technical issues apparently
<gatox> nessita, ok..
<mandel> nessita: ok, then I'm moving to the internetcafe
<mandel> nessita: if we need mumble later I'm be ready!
<nessita> alecu: can I have a couple of reviews from you? they are easy
<alecu> nessita, shoot
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/unify-os-helper-tests/+merge/70856 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/no-more-oses/+merge/70871 (last one is pure search and replace for some os.something methods)
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> branches without linked bugs :-/
<nessita> dobey: where?!?!?!
<nessita> alecu: hum, let me superseed the last one, it has a prerequisite that I forgot to set
<dobey> nessita: already merged. mandel's file_shelf branch, and a few older ones i see in the histroy on lp
<nessita> ufa :-/
<nessita> alecu: new proposal for teh last branch is: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/no-more-oses/+merge/70890
<alecu> great
<dobey> all these branches coming in also makes it hard to time a release :)
<nessita> dobey: for ubuntu, you mean?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: did you talk with ralsina_embassy about this? because honestly, we're not targeting any ubuntu deadline within the windows work :-/
<nessita> dobey: and that may complicate your work...
<dobey> well, the real problem is i don't really have any idea of whether the branches also fix things on linux or not; so it's hard to determine if i should wait for some to land, or just go ahead and block landing for a bit while i roll the tarball.
<nessita> dobey: well, we are making changes on code that runs in linux in order to make it multiplatform
<nessita> dobey: so is not like we're fixing bugs in linux, but we're improving the linux code
<dobey> or maybe causing bugs :)
<nessita> dobey: is very unlikely, linux tests keep passing and we're making sure they are passing
<dobey> nessita: sure; i don't exactly trust our tests though. and lately it seems they have gotten slower to run on linux, and use more ram :(
<Chipaca> nessita: sorry, was in a call
<nessita> Chipaca: is ok, we dropped the call since mandel kept disconnecting and alecu's mumble wasn't working :-.
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<nessita> mandel: were you able to review my branch?
<mandel> nessita: made the changes you ask for mine, I'm looking at yours now
<mandel> nessita: I'm getting the following with your branch on windows, is it expected?
<mandel> the test is ok, but I want to make sure
<nessita> mandel: what are you getting?
<mandel> nessita: ups, forgot to paste the link, one sec
<mandel> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661990/
<nessita> mandel: yes, I added that print message becasue the shutil.rmtree has ignoreeerros=True
<nessita> mandel: and we *don't* want to ignore errors, but if I remove the flag we get failures
<nessita> mandel: so I added the print so we start debugging what we're doing wrong (I'm fixing a lot of those in incoming branches)
<mandel> nessita: ok, sounds good, tests pass on windows, will run them on linux and will do the code review
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita: in the mean time I have updated the shutil.move branch and proposed the can_write, access branch and will do tests with FAT to see what happens
<nessita> mandel: I'm re-reviewing the shutil one
<mandel> nessita: have you heard anything from veterok regarding the issue with tritcask and another process accessing the file?
<mandel> seems that some of the last errors in fsm are due to that
<nessita> mandel: there is no such issue :-)
<mandel> nessita: what do you mean?
<nessita> mandel: the test itself creates 2 tritcask DBs
<nessita> so we need to fix the tests, I have that in my plate
<mandel> nessita: ah… so we have to fix the test then :)
<mandel> nessita: superb! I'll then move with your review and will see if  have any bugs assigned
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: is your VM date and time correct?
<alecu> nessita, it drifts
<nessita> alecu: maybe that is your oauth issue?
<alecu> nessita, sometimes I need to reset it... but when this happens the error shows up on the stacktrace
<alecu> at least I remember seeing it on the control panel stderr
<nessita> alecu: shows as the "an error representing an authentication failure"?
<alecu> nessita, it shows as a 400 from the web client, saying "the time difference is greater than 900" or something like that.
<alecu> "the web client" -> the control panel web service client
<dobey> and ugh, deleted branches/proposals :(
<nessita> alecu: hum, I never saw that. But if the sso says UNAUTHORIZED + 'An exception representing an authentica tion failure.', is probably a date/time issue
<alecu> nessita, I'll check that. Thanks for the idea.
<dobey> hooray, 1.7.1 tarball made/uploaded.
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong, I was about t ping you :-D
<nessita> mandel: you first
<mandel> nessita: ok, regarding the unify branch, I'm wondering why you removed the use of getattr in line 8 of the diff, are we always sure that __root is there?
<nessita> mandel: yes, I defined it in setUp
<mandel> nessita: I mean, I saw you added the setUp definition, but do we know why was it being used like that?
<mandel> I think that is some old code, but I'm not 100% sure
<nessita> mandel: no we don't, but the way that was being used is somehow "dirty" and make the tearDown code do not remove the __root contents all the time
<nessita> mandel: my turn?
<mandel> nessita: ok, and one last question :P
<nessita> mandel: shoot
<mandel> why 0774 and not 0664? in line 471
<mandel> nessita: ^
<nessita> mandel: for files you need to set 0664, with 7 you're turning on the executable bit, which we don't want for files
<mandel> nessita: ok, that is all from me +1 :)
<nessita> mandel: so, for dirs, 0775, for files, 0664
<mandel> nessita: te toca
<nessita> mandel: my question
<nessita> mandel: why you added this? 37	+ expected_result = listdir(self.basedir)
<nessita> mandel: the test only defines expected_result id is not passed as parameter
<nessita> mandel: with your adding, you're overriding the passed parameter
<nessita> mandel: so you should modify expected_result only if it's not NOne
<dobey> and time for lunch. bbiab
<mandel> nessita: I found the issue, RecrsiveTest should not inherit from OsWrapperTests, I'll fix that easily
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita: changed pushed, anything else you can find?
<nessita> mandel: yes, tests are failing in linux, you run the suite?
<mandel> nessita: really? I did run it, let me check again
<nessita> exceptions.OSError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/tmp'
<nessita> tests.platform.test_os_helper.RecursiveMoveTests.test_move_dir
<mandel> nessita: yes, self.rmtree does not know hoe to deal with the /tmp when it tries to do a chmod, shall I change that in the test or in testcase?
<mandel> simplest way would be to add a print ERROR: cold not remove %r
<nessita> mandel: our tests should not be writting to /tmp, we agreed on that
<mandel> other would be to ensure that rmtree knows what to do
<nessita> mandel: no, we should not write to /tmp
<mandel> nessita: I implemented the print error idea, let me know
<nessita> mandel: did you read we should not be writting to /tmp in our tests?
<nessita> mandel: I mentioned that twice, maybe your internet lost the messages?
<nessita> mandel: you reading me? :-)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> alecu: I'm leaving soon, any news on the reviews?
<mandel> nessita: I did now.. weird
<nessita> mandel: so, 2 things:
<nessita> * we should not write to /tmp anywhere
<mandel> nessita: I could change the test not to use /tmp but then we do not test if there is a diff fs, which could occur on linux
<nessita> * the windowspath decorator already validates the input path to be syncdaemon's valid, so you need to remove the calls to @is_valid_syncdaemon_path()
<nessita> mandel: we talked about this, you mentioned you will assert over shutil.move being used
<nessita> mandel: since having /tmp in another FS is a random lottery
<alecu> nessita, I'm finishing the first; one question: why are you using a "print" for the error in rmtree?
<nessita> mandel: ack to 1 and 2? I'm leaving soon
<mandel> nessita: yeah, that is how the shutil.move test approach the idea within the python tests itself.. I'll remove that
<nessita> alecu: you mean vs failing the test?
<alecu> nessita, vs logger
<mandel> nessita: yeah, will do the right now
<nessita> alecu: I want to detect those cases and start cleaning them de a poco, but I don't want to trigger more failures because tearDownfailed
<nessita> alecu: but since is a tearDown, we don't necessarily have a logger setup
<nessita> alecu: also, almost no one reads the logs after tests have passed
<nessita> alecu: this definitely caughts attention from the runner
<nessita> alecu: I'm planning on removing that as soon as all the tests are fixed
<alecu> nessita, it makes sense. Would you mind adding a comment explaining that it's a temporal thing, and that we should replace it with an error?
<nessita> alecu: I don't mind, doing it right now
<nessita> alecu: pushed
<nessita> alecu: if/when you approve, would you globally approve, please?
<nessita> I gotta run!!!
<nessita> bye all
<alecu> sure. bye!
<mandel> ralsina_embassy, alecu, gatox: is EOD for me, I've sent you an email with some reviews I need to have so that SD works better :)
<mandel> on windows I mean :P
<alecu> mandel, great, thanks.
<gatox> mandel, ok... i'll check that! good bye
<alecu> mandel, I'll review after I finish with nessita's
<mandel> alecu: np :)
<mandel> alecu: I'd like your input a bout the Deny ACE impementationI have done, it should do the trick in order to keep the old ACEs
<alecu> mandel, great, I'll review it soonish
<mandel> alecu: I think it covers our problems, yet it might be to restritive, take a IRL test if you wish to see if I undertood the issue :D
<mandel> anyways, I'm done, my ass hurts, the chairs of the internet cafe are shit!
<alecu> mandel, that's just like what she said.
<mandel> alecu: hehehe, good one
 * mandel runs away!
<dobey> yay, UPS
<gatox> i'm going to the gym... i'll be back around 16:30 ART to keep fighting with installer's tests!
<gatox> ralsina_embassy, alecu ^
<alecu> gatox, ack!
 * alecu is having lunch
<Fury1> Hi! I'm (still) having problems getting the evolution calendar and ubuntuone working together. I'm aware of this bug comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/495377/comments/15
<Fury1> But I have to uncheck the box, switch to the calendar, switch back to contacts, recheck the box and finally switch back to calendar.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495377 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution Birthday Calendar Doesn`t show Ubuntu One contacts birthdays (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 35)" [Low,Fix released]
<dobey> not sure why that would be. sounds like perhaps a bug in evolution. what version of evolution and ubuntu are you using?
<Fury1> natty amd64 - Evolution 2.32.2
<Fury1> I have a feeling, that the connection to ubuntuone isn't there when evolution is first started. When I switch to my ubuntuone adress book it first shows now contacts and after some seconds I can see them.
<dobey> ok. i'm not sure what would cause that. could you file a new bug please, by running "ubuntu-bug evolution-couchdb" in a terminal?
<dobey> hmm, maybe
<Fury1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/+bug/823500
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823500 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) "Evolution Birthday Calendar Doesn`t show Ubuntu One contacts birthdays (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> have a good evening everyone
<tntc> CardinalFang: hey! how goes the server battle?
#ubuntuone 2011-08-10
<ceramicm> Anyone know where I can find "ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools"? I'm trying to compile ubuntuone-client-1.7.1 on Fedora 15.
<duanedesign> hello ceramicm
<ceramicm> Hello.
<duanedesign> let me see if i can help
<ceramicm> Alright, thanks.
<duanedesign> ceramicm: looks like that is the package  python-ubuntuone-client
<ceramicm> duanedesign: Yes, but isn't ubuntuone-client the source package for the Ubuntu python-ubuntuone-client?
<ceramicm> If so, since I've successfully run "configure", "make", and "make install" on the ubuntuone-client package, I would assume that the module would be installed as well, no?
<rogerk_> Anyone know if there's a new Windows version coming soon? :)
<duanedesign> hmm, i think you are right
<rogerk_> of U1, that is.
<duanedesign> rogerk_: yes, very soon their will be a major update to the Windows Beta
<rogerk_> duanedesign: whee! are we talking hours, days or weeks? :-)
<rogerk_> Having trouble with unpredictable sync..
<ceramicm> When I try to run "u1sdtool" in terminal, I get an "ImportError: No module named ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools"
<duanedesign> rogerk_: i would guess days to weeks
<rogerk_> duanedesign: ok, thanks :)
<duanedesign> rogerk_: if i get a less broad answer i wil let you know :)
<Chipaca> ceramicm: hi
<ceramicm> Chipaca: Hello.
<Chipaca> ceramicm: could you open a python console session please?
<ceramicm> Chipaca: Ok. Done.
<Chipaca> ceramicm: do 'import ubuntuone'
<Chipaca> ceramicm: then, 'ubuntuone'
<Chipaca> and paste the output of that last one
<ceramicm> Chipaca: I got another ImportError, and then a NameError: name 'ubuntuone' is not defined.
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<rogerk_> duanedesign: great!
<Chipaca> ceramicm: are you wanting to package ubuntu one, or simply to get it working?
<Chipaca> ceramicm: i can probably help you with the latter, but i don't know enough of fedora's quirks, nor of rpm packaging, to help you usefully with the former
<ceramicm> Chipaca: Get it working. I only have a bit of experience packaging.
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> what have you done so far?
<ceramicm> Downloaded the source of ubuntuone-client from launchpad, unzipped it to /opt, ran "configure", "make", and "sudo make install", and then tried "u1sdtool".
<ceramicm> I installed imake (to provide lndir) and python-twisted also, to satisfy dependencies.
<Chipaca> did you install ubuntuone-storage-protocol?
<ceramicm> Chipaca: No.
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10271/is-running-ubuntu-one-on-debian-possible
<Chipaca> that might be a good place to start
<Chipaca> as it lists all the dependencies, even though the package names are in debianese you should be able to follow it
<ceramicm> Chipaca: That looks very helpful. Thanks!
<Chipaca> don't do the sed bit, unless you know your gtk doesn't have a spinner
<Chipaca> in fact, in python console, import gtk; gtk.Spinner
<Chipaca> if that dies, then you need the sed
<ceramicm> No, I have a gtk.Spinner
<Chipaca> also, i think fedora uses site-packages instead of dist-packages
<Chipaca> so ignore comments about moving things :)
<ceramicm> Would you recommend using the latest bzr branches of each component, or the most recent release tarballs?
<Chipaca> the latter
<Chipaca> no sense in having that many moving parts until you know it works :)
<Chipaca> oh, hold on, are you using gnome 3?
<ceramicm> Yes. Problem?
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<Chipaca> ceramicm: the latest tarball is 1.7.something, right? if so you're ok
<ceramicm> Chipaca: 1.7.1, yes.
<ceramicm> JamesTait: Good morning.
<Chipaca> ceramicm: gnome broke several dbus interfaces with their move to 3, and older versions break
<Chipaca> ceramicm: also make sure ubuntu-sso-client is 1.3.x
<JamesTait> Good morning ceramicm. :)
<ceramicm> Is ubuntuone-storage-protocol 1.6.0 ok?
<mandel> morning!
<ceramicm> mandel: Good morning.
<mandel> ceramicm: hello :)
<Chipaca> ceramicm: please mention my name when asking questions otherwise i might delay quite  abit in replying
<Chipaca> ceramicm: make it 1.7 also please
<ceramicm> Chipaca: Ok. Thank you for the help! I'm compiling the various components now, and I'll let you know how it works out.
<karni> Good morning!
<mandel> karni: morning!
<karni> hi mandel :)
<gatox> mandel, did you receive your reviews from yesterdy
<gatox> ?
<gatox> or do you want me to do it now?
<mandel> gatox: I had one from alecu, if you fancy taking a look at the ACE issue yet he gave me a nice needs fixing ;)
<mandel> gatox: will only be useful for you if you want to see a dirty trick win the windows fs hehehe
<FxIII> hi all
<gatox> mandel, ok... so, i think not yet :P
<FxIII> can ubuntuone sharing folders ability be used without gui?
<FxIII> I mean on a computer without the X server, using only the commandline
<mandel> FxIII: if you have dbus running you should not have a problem, we have a command line to interact with the daemon
<mandel> FxIII: let me find out the exact command
<FxIII> mandel: where i can find documentation?
<mandel> FxIII: u1sdtool —help
<FxIII> mandel: i can use python api too
<mandel> FxIII: yes, you can and even use the dbus calls too if you need to :)
<mandel> FxIII: there is a wrapper with useful functions that we use in the control panel, you can do a from ubuntuone.platform.tools import *
<mandel> FxIII: take a look at the code of the u1sdtool which uses those, you can find it in trunk under /bin
<FxIII> u1sdtool gives error related to the DISPLAY variable to me
<mandel> FxIII: hm… lame can I see the error?
<FxIII> I'm rebooting
<FxIII> (armel device with a little problem with power supply :D)
<FxIII> mandel: I can try with my netbook using ssh to emulate the display absence
<mandel> FxIII: sure, give it a try, if you need any help I'll be here :)
<FxIII> mandel: ok
<FxIII> whre i can post the error?
<FxIII> *where
<FxIII> mandel: http://pastebin.com/vRx2qr9r
<mandel> FxIII: paste.ubuntu.com :)
<FxIII> mandel: too late :D
<mandel> FxIII: hehe is the same, the diff is the url heheh
<FxIII> i dont understand how signup is intended to be used when in command line
<mandel> FxIII: hmm as I suspected Dbus is asking for the x-server… let me see if there is a way to work around that
<mandel> FxIII: can you use any other dbus service?
<FxIII> mandel: i cant tell, i'm new to dbus
<mandel> FxIII: oh, wait you do not have the credentials… there is a call from sso that will do that for you
<mandel> FxIII: can you set in your env DEBUG=true and cat the output, lets see what is the issue
<mandel> FxIII: but I suspect that sso is trying to get the credentials and for that it need a UI and it goes bannanas, I know there is a way to get the creads with no UI but we would need to ask ralsina
<mandel> gatox: do you know something about that ^ maybe you talk with ralsina about it while working on the windows installer
<FxIII> mandel: I basically need to run the sync at the startup/on-connection wihtout the user log in (then i will like to remove the X server at all)
<FxIII> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662506/
<FxIII> mandel: i cant see differences
<mandel> FxIII: ok, so we have to do some smart work around the issue of sso. The problem here is that you do not have the credentials for that machine which means that the sso daemon will launch to try and get them and that uses a UI
<mandel> FxIII: do you have another machine with u1 installed (lets try first by copying the creds to the machine with no x11)
<FxIII> mandel: if i set the DISPLAY it works whitout asking anything (no credentials form or other)
<FxIII> I did the test using my netbook over an ssh connection
<FxIII> mandel: the error is the same
<FxIII> mandel: and no ui appears if i export DISPLAY=:0
<gatox> mandel, FxIII the problem i used to have was with the ipc-client (in windows) and it's fixed deleting the metadata
<gatox> mandel, FxIII a branch was approved last week solving some issues about credentials...
<mandel> gatox: here we have an other problem, he is not using x11 :P
<gatox> mandel, mmm
<mandel> FxIII: yeah, the daemon will work yet it would be getting any real data, which is a pain since you need to be connected, can you run u1 like you mentioned and then look for the logs in xdg_cache
<mandel> FxIII: also lets ping rye he is the one that does more crazy things with u1 than anyother :)
<FxIII> mandel: sorry, i dont understand what i have to do
<mandel> FxIII: ok, what is happening is the following, the ubuntu one dameon is launched with no creds, the guy does not care because he will be waiting for you to log in, so although you can get it to run it is doing nothing
<mandel> FxIII: what we need to do is to make sure that the daemon gets the creds so that it performs the sync, the problem is that the other daemon that takes care of that (ubuntu.sso) does use a display, which is a PITA
<mandel> FxIII: do I make sense so far?
<FxIII> mandel: ooooh ok
<FxIII> mandel: there is a problem about this
<FxIII> mandel: is the credential asked at each request?
<mandel> FxIII: there is an option in the daemon to pass the keys, the bin is called ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<mandel> FxIII: no, creds are just asked once :)
<mandel> FxIII: so, lets stop the daemon (ubuntuone-syncdaemon) and run it with ubuntuone-syncdaemon —oauth [CONSUMER_KEY:CONSUMER_SECRET:]KEY:SECRET
<FxIII> mandel: because i have a display running on my netbook and the sync service is active, where is the problem if i ask the list of shared by commandline?
<mandel> where [CONSUMER_KEY:CONSUMER_SECRET:]KEY:SECRET is your sso creds
<mandel> FxIII: hm, I think I'm getting confused hehe
<mandel> where is u1 running, in the machine with no x11 or the netbook?
<FxIII> mandel: does the sync ask the sso and the sso ask the DISPLAY?
<FxIII> mandel: the netbook
<FxIII> mandel: the error is the same
<FxIII> mandel: welcome back :D
<mandel> FxIII: sorry irc client fail :(
<mandel> FxIII: you are right, sync asks sso and sso asks DISPLAY
<FxIII> mandel: you want my syncdaemon to use its own sso credentials
<FxIII> mandel: right?
<mandel> FxIII: that is what I was considering starting the sync passing the creds so that the sso is not used
<FxIII> mandel: how can I obtain theese credentials?
<mandel> FxIII: yes, more or less is that :)
<mandel> FxIII: do you have a machine already using u1?
<FxIII> mandel: yes
<mandel> FxIII: that does work ofcourse hehehe
<FxIII> mandel: i think it works :D
<mandel> FxIII: in your keyring you will find the creds
<mandel> FxIII: haha
<FxIII> mandel: can i get it by using some python api?
<FxIII> mandel: I will have problem with the one wihtout X later
<FxIII> mandel: anyway i can use the creds on keyring just to try (alas i dont know how :D)
<mandel> FxIII: well in the one without X11 you can change the way syncdaemon is started and always pass the oauth from the command line, so no problem :)
<FxIII> mandel: I found consumer_secret=SB[...]oT&token=mZ[..]YT&consumer_key=R[...]S&name=Ubuntu+One+%40+eeec171&token_secret=HUF[...]QQ
<mandel> FxIII: you can get the creds using seahorse, are you using Unity (I was going to give you the path in gnome-2 hehe)
<mandel> FxIII: yes, that would be it :)
<mandel> FxIII: start the syncademon with --oauth
<mandel> and the creds
<FxIII> mandel: how to kill the syncdaemon? is not in /etc/init.d/
<FxIII> mandel: ok found and killed
<mandel> FxIII: get the pid and kill it form the terminal, right?
<mandel> FxIII: cool
<FxIII> mandel: -oauth or --oauth?
<mandel> FxIII:  —oauth
<mandel> FxIII: shit, sorry the stupid irc client is merging - - into one :(
<mandel> puto irc client!
<mandel> FxIII: is with two - :)
<FxIII> mandel: ok
<FxIII> mandel: have I to use the []?
<fagan> <3 when mandel goes on his spanish cursing rants :D
<mandel> FxIII: no need you can do CONSUMER_KEY:CONSUMER_SECRET:KEY:SECRET
<FxIII> mandel: ok!
<mandel> fagan: yeah, stupid irc client, why would it merge two - there is no way to do ascii art like this!
<fagan> mandel: well it isnt really a proper IRC client
<FxIII> mandel: are key and secret respectively token and token_secret?
<mandel> fagan: well, yeah, but neverthless… puto mac!
<fagan> mandel: I still have yet to put ubuntu onto mine should figure that out because I think it would be nice on it
<rye> FxIII, crazy things with ubuntuone?
<FxIII> mandel: welcome back
 * mandel back and cursing in spanish to adium
<mandel> hehe
<FxIII> rye: hi ryem quite crazy
<FxIII> mandel: i run the syncdaemon
<FxIII> mandel: you will not like my pastebin
<FxIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662540/
<mandel> I think that the adium crashes everytime I run the u1 tests on windows...
<mandel> rye: can you give FxIII a hand to get sd running without x11, I think that passing the creds to syndaemon from the command line should do the trick
<mandel> FxIII: dammed… rye any idea ^
<rye> FxIII, what version of ubuntu are you running on?
<rye> mandel, sd always wants dbus
<mandel> FxIII: I leave you will 'the mane' (rye) I'm just a code monkey :P
<FxIII> rye: Ubuntu 11.04
<mandel> rye: I know it wants dbus, but not that it needs x11 for dbus
<FxIII> mandel: ty! :D
<rye> FxIII, you may want to do the following - run "dbus-launch bash" - there you will have the dbus session, within this session you should try running ubuntuone-syncdaemon --oauth a:b:c:d --debug
<rye> FxIII, i am worried about the notification that want X badly
<FxIII> mandel: hehehe hidden dependencies on ipc ...
<FxIII> rye: bad news...
<FxIII> rye: does the sync daemon uses the notification system directly?
<rye> FxIII, it uses pynotify to show the pretty bubbles, let me see how it is wired
<rye> FxIII, by the way, what is your usecase for headless ubuntuone?
<mandel> rye: I really hate the fact that the named the bloody thing pynotify… I confuse it with pyinotify
<FxIII> rye: an beagleboard like with an ubuntu-armel
<rye> mandel, yes, me too.
<rye> FxIII, do you need a daemon or a command line application to upload/download files?
<rye> FxIII, to U1
<mandel> rye: if the notifications are running is because the libs are there, so maybe removing them does the trick
<rye> mandel, yeah, there is a conditional import of pynotify, in case it fails to import then we should not use it
<FxIII> rye: i whould like to run the sync on boot or on connection without user log in
<rye> FxIII, ok, so full sync, so syncdaemon should be ok.
<ralsina_> mandel, FxIII: there is a way to get credentials without UI but it's not fullly implemented on Linux ye
<rye> FxIII, re: bad news - has something been printed by sd?
<ralsina_> yet*
<rye> ralsina_, ubuntuone-sso-login.py :-P
<rye> ralsina_, in my ubuntuone-scripts
<ralsina_> rye: hehe, ok, that's better :-)
<FxIII> rye: the syncdaemon seams to go after dbus-launch
<rye> FxIII, could you please copy the output?
<FxIII> rye: terminal full....
<rye> FxIII, umm ok, stop it and start w/o --debug
<FxIII> rye: I can redirect the stdout
<rye> FxIII, w/o --debug it should not print a lot, but you will find the logs in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<FxIII> rye: whitout debug it gtkwars it can open the display
<FxIII> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662552/
<mandel> I need to move to a developed country… bloody internet connection, puto pais, mierda, me cago en su padre!
<rye> mandel, where are you?
<mandel> ralsina_: do you have issues accessing http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa374924(v=vs.85).aspx
<rye> FxIII, is there any more info for the stack trace?
<mandel> rye: in spain… in the isands (Balearic)
<ralsina_> mandel: yes, so it seems microsoft has to move to another country :-)
<rodrigo_> is desktopcouch supposed to work now on oneiric? because it has never worked for me, it's crashing all the time
<rodrigo_> mandel, hey, are you in Mallorca?
<FxIII> rye: do you still  need the output with --debug?
<rye> FxIII, no, i don't
<FxIII> rye: there is not errors after the dbus-launch
<rye> FxIII, ok, could you please open another terminal and look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log file, does it have any errors?
<FxIII> rye: no errors
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: yes, it should be working just fine
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: what is crashing?
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, desktopcouch-service as soon as I connect to it from evolution
<rodrigo_> let me get a stacktrace
<FxIII> rye: it seams to go, i uploaded a file on webUI and i get this on my folder, with a terminal notification
<FxIII> rye: touched a file and saw in the webUI
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, first, when starting it, I always get this -> http://pastebin.com/ZdqC4NXA
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<FxIII> rye: how can i obtain the credential when i will try on my device?
<FxIII> good moring nessita
<rye> FxIII, look at http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-sso-login.py
<rye> FxIII, this is a script which will output OAuth credentials after registering with SSO and will ask U1 serve to fetch the credentials from SSO. Feel free to modify to your needs (e.g. making it write the oauth = parameter in __main__ section of ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, now it doesn't crash anymore, but I always get this unauthorized errors
<FxIII> rye: wonderful!
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, wasn't there a keyring bug or something iirc?
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: maybe, i'll check
<FxIII> rye: I will try it with the syncdaemon on my device as soon as i get it work again :D
<FxIII> rye: anyway how can i run the dbus-run bash at boot time?
<FxIII> rye: *dbus-launch
<rye> FxIII, hm, interesting question... basically you would need to start dbus-launch ubuntuone-syncdaemon after system finished booting (as some user), - dbus-session will go to background and so will ubuntuone-syncdaemon.
<FxIII> rye: cant i simply run dbus-launch ubuntuone-syncdaemon --oauth [...] & ?
<rye> FxIII, yep, and you can write oauth info to the user's config file so that it won't be a long command line... actually you may do it in a better way
<rye> FxIII, if you have oauth in the config file then you won't need to do anything to ubuntuone-syncdaemon directly, do "dbus-launch u1sdtool --start" - this will ask dbus to start syncdaemon in background and will exit quite immediately
<FxIII> rye: and this will not use some X related service?
<FxIII> rye: i may try but i have no syncdaemon.conf file, how to write it down?
<rye> FxIII, see /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf for the template
<FxIII> rye: ok
<FxIII> rye: I have to run the dbus-launch u1sdtool -start as normal user? the boo scripts run as root but i should avoid this,right?
<mandel> FxIII: are you using boo?
<fagan> ralsina_: any intern sized work
<fagan> Oh he isnt around yet :/
<mandel> fagan: I might have some work for you later in the afternoon/evening. I need to test RO shares to see if my crazy ACE idea works and what happens without it. I'll write a script (as in a things to follow) and would be nice to have it someone else to execute it too :)
<mandel> anyway I need to move back home, will be back in 30 mins or so
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_: FYI ^
<fagan> mandel: nice :D
<nessita> mandel: ping
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, so, if I remove the tokens from the keyring and restart desktopcouch-service, it adds a new entry to the keyring but with invalid tokens, it seems
<nessita> mandel: if you haven't left already, there are conflicts in the shutil-move branch
<nessita> verterok: hey there, can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/tritcask-shutdown/+merge/71030 ?
<rye> FxIII, boot scripts run as root, yes, but you need to start as regular user, either as sudo -u username or su username -c 'commandline'
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: fun for the whole family!
<nessita> ralsina_: good morning! can I have some reviews please?
<nessita> ralsina_: ping?
<ralsina_> nessita: pong
<ralsina_> nessita: sure, I can do as many reviews as you want. URLs?
<nessita> ralsina_: hey there. pasting urls now...
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/tritcask-shutdown/+merge/71030
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/skip-filesystem-logger/+merge/71031 (trivialish!)
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, starting with the trivial one
<nessita> thanks!
<verterok> nessita: done
<nessita> verterok: gracias!
<ralsina_> nessita: approved both
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: shutil-move has conflicts, can you please fiX?
<mandel> nessita: sure! on it right now
<nessita> mandel: same for access-can-write
<mandel> nessita: will merge shutil, pump and see if there are more issues
<nessita> mandel: right, and can you also answer last alecu question in that MP?
<nessita> me
<mandel> nessita: which mp?
<fagan> me
<ralsina_> me
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/access-can-write/+merge/70896
<nessita> mandel, dobey, alecu?
<nessita> gatox: ?
<mandel> nessita: ok, I had an lp error and did not notice (I wrote the same as the email)
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> nessita: doing it now
<mandel> me
<nessita> fagan: go
<ralsina_> The mailman arrived, I'll go last
<nessita> I mean, I should go :-)
<nessita> DONE: bug #823336, bug #823316, reviews
<nessita> TODO: bug #823884, bug #823895, bug #823896, bug #823903, reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<fagan> DONE
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823336 in ubuntuone-client "Tritcask tests does not always shutdown the instance (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823336
<fagan> * looked more at some of the windows client code while I had some down time
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * mandel said he had something for me to test
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> ralsina_: go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823316 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: there is no filesystem_logger implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823316
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823884 in ubuntuone-client "Share names and UDF suggested paths should be always unicode while testing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823884
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823895 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: test_action_queue does not clean the env properly in tearDown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823895
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823896 in ubuntuone-client "test_hashqueue should open all file with "wb" mode (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823903 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: fix local rescan tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823903
<nessita> fagan: ralsina_ said he'll go last
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Several bugs fixed on Installer UI.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing Windows-Installer broken tests in order to be able to propose my branch.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<fagan> nessita: ah didnt see that
<gatox> alecu, go
<gatox> alecu, ping and go
 * alecu writing notes....
<mandel> alecu: I go then
<mandel> DONE: more fixes for shutil.move. Added tests for move to trash on windows. Tested using ctypes for the move_to _trash methods, they do not brin anything to the table and could have more issues.
<mandel> TODO: fix merge issues with trunk for both branches. Write script for testing RO for trunk and my branch and send a report about it.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next: alecu
<alecu> DONE: lots of reviews and IRL testing of r/o proposed solution, researched a new proposal, irl of recyclebin issues as well
<alecu> TODO: discuss with mandel, find more issues
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<alecu> mandel, so: the trash with W don't take literal paths?
<mandel> alecu: no :(
<ralsina_> DONE: day off to try(and probably fail) to get a visa, published another build  TODO: help with reviews, fix some smallish bugs, work on installer details, publish a build, BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu: I think it has to do with the length of the path, remember when the shell (explorer) would complain about it and would say is to long to be moved to the trash?
<alecu> ralsina_, why "probably fail" ?
<ralsina_> alecu: my mother in law and brother in law live there, so that makes my wife an "illegal immigration risk" and since I am her husband and telecommute to england....
<ralsina_> alecu: so, they have provisionally denied it, and asked us for more documents
<alecu> :-(
<nessita> ralsina_: *ouch*
<ralsina_> nessita: well, at least we *do* have the extra dcs they want, and it's not "really" denied so maybe it will work itself out. Or maybe not. Not in my hands, so I refuse to care.
<nessita> ralsina_: when do you have to go back there?
<mandel> ralsina_: visa to wherE?
<ralsina_> mandel: USA
<ralsina_> nessita: I don't, it's via email now
<alecu> to the US of A
<mandel> ralsina_: oh, do we know who goes to UDS?
<ralsina_> mandel: not a definitive list, we will wait for parrino to come back from vacations
<ralsina_> mandel: also, if I don't get the visa, that means the list may have to be changed, so... next week.
<ralsina_> same about gatox, who has his visa interview next week
<mandel> ralsina_: ok :)
<ralsina_> but if it helps, I was one of three denied in the 3 hours I was waiting there, so he should have no problems.
<gatox> ralsina_, yes... don't make me get nervous! :P
<gatox> ralsina_, i have my interview monday at 8am :S
<mandel> nessita: before I go for lunh, is everyone ok to delay mumble 15 min so I have time to go to the internet cafe ?
<nessita> mandel, ralsina_, alecu, gatox, Chipaca: mumble in 30 miuntes?
<gatox> nessita, ack
<dobey> me
<alecu> mandel, ok with me
<dobey> λ DONE: released u1client, uploaded u1client, updated u1client nightlies, live testing some small tarmac fixes
<dobey> λ TODO: u1client-gnome/ubuntuone-installer releases/uploads, administrata
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> mandel: fine by me
<ralsina_> so, is it in 30 or in 45?
<gatox> mandel, fine by me
<nessita> ralsina_: seems like in 45'
<ralsina_> I'm ok with both anyway ;-)
<mandel> sweet, then I'll see you at o'clock :)
<ralsina_> gatox: how's your branch going? Need a hand with anything?
<nessita> dobey: could you please help me with tarmac's failures here https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/tritcask-shutdown/+merge/71030 ?
<nessita> dobey: error is
<nessita>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntuone-dev-tools/ubuntuone/devtools/testcase.py", line 228, in setUp     != os.path.dirname(os.getcwd()): exceptions.OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<nessita> dobey: seems like the FS where the tests run has been umounted? :-/
<gatox> ralsina_, the branch is ready... BUT there is about 30 tests that are failing in windows-installer (even before my branch), so i'm fixing that in order to be able to propose my branch
<ralsina_> 30 tests????
<nessita> ralsina_: the errors that gatox is having are the same that I had
<gatox> ralsina_, yep
<ralsina_> nessita: hmmm weird
<nessita> ralsina_: seems like there is a "bad" thing happening and I think the threads are involved
<nessita> ralsina_: I think lisett-e log file also shows something in that direction
<ralsina_> nessita: the only thread stuff is about space calculation, that should not cause 30 tests to fail. It may even be worth doing differently :-(
<dobey> nessita: it appears the tests hit the memory ulimit
<nessita> ralsina_: well, if the space calculation is triggered in each test (as a side effect), we can easily have 30 tests failing
<ralsina_> nessita: could be, in which case we need to fake some bits
<gatox> ralsina_, nessita there is errors about unclean reactor stuff too..... i'm reviewing everything if some callLater is called without returning a deferred or something...
<nessita> dobey: can we do something about that?
<nessita> gatox: the reactor unclean is a "generic" errors that happens when the test finished and th reactor was dirty (ie it had stuff to process still)
<gatox> nessita, yes... but that couldn't be causing the other tests to fail?
<dobey> nessita: make the tests not use so much memory. they have gotten much slower and use a lot more mem recently it seems :(
<nessita> dobey: in my experience, the first run is extremely fast
<nessita> dobey: but each new run is slower and slower
<nessita> dobey: and the part that slows down si the dbus
<nessita> dobey: so I would guess we're dirtying dbus without proper cleaning. You can confirm this rebooting your tarmac machine
<dobey> that makes no sense
<nessita> dobey: ok, not sure what else propose then. We really need to land branches, though :-/
<dobey> branches have been landing
<nessita> dobey: yes, that's true. I rephrase: we need to keep landing branches ;-)
<nessita> dobey: I base my comments in the fact that I've run suites during this morning and I've had these results:
<nessita> Ran 2306 tests in 321.738s
<nessita> Ran 2306 tests in 738.723s
<nessita> Ran 2307 tests in 1010.917s
<nessita> dobey: as you can see, the time sued increases
<dobey> yes. but why?
<dobey> there is a new dbus session each time you run the tests, so it shouldn't be that, unless you've got some tests hitting the real dbus
<dobey> which would never be the case for tarmac, as it's run under cron, so only the test dbus session would be available
<nessita> dobey: there are no tests hitting the real dbus
<nessita> dobey: maybe the test dbus session gets alive and using resources?
<dobey> no i don't think so
<dobey> it's u1trial that's eating up all the ram (which means it's the tests themselves)
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'm not sure what else can be making each run go higher in time. If I reboot, time goes down again
<dobey> nessita: going deeper into swap each time?
<nessita> dobey: I have 8g of ram, swap has not been touched
<nessita> ralsina_: any ideas? ^
<ralsina_> nessita: nope
<ralsina_> nessita: I would check stray processes, but that should not happen
<nessita> dobey: will branches keep landing?
<ralsina_> nessita: also, instead of rebooting, restarting the session, to see if it's the dbus getting weird, or something else
<dobey> well there's nothing still running
<dobey> nessita: they should, except for maybe the broken utf8 path being left around i guess
<nessita> dobey: ok, thanks, I'll re approve mine then
<dobey> nessita: the interesting thing is that the dbus session isn't even still running; so it at least cleaned up some stuff
<nessita> dobey: right, I confirmed that as well...
<dobey> and there's no trial_temp dir
<dobey> nessita: i mean on the tarmac machine. if u1trial suddenly gets killed then it doesn't do the right stuff. but this is like the tearDown worked fine and it stopped the service and cleaned up
<nessita> dobey: ah... so is not like the os killed the process but something else?
<dobey> well i think python raised MemoryError and the trial test runner handled it correctly, as does the service stuff in u1trial
<dobey> which is nice
<nessita> dobey: are we logging the MemoryError handling?
<dobey> not exactly, no
<nessita> ralsina_: can I haz another review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/share-name-unicode/+merge/71045, please?
<ralsina_> nessita: already doing it :-)
<dobey> you know. i think maybe we should set ulimit in our test running things
<nessita> ralsina_: great! I resubmitted the proposal becasue I forgot the pre-requisite
<nessita> dobey: what does that mean? I'm not very familiar with ulimit
<nessita> dobey: I mean, what are the consequences of that? more killed test runs?
<dobey> nessita: we can set ulimit -m and -v to some reasonable value (like 384MB), inside Makefile.am, run-tests, etc; that will set limits for the Resident and Virtual memory usage during the test runs. and make it more visible to developers when tests are using too much memory
<nessita> dobey: hum, I found that a bit drastic  since until someone actually reviews this mem usage we'll get a lot of branches refused, right?
<nessita> dobey: I'm +1 once we get the mem issue controlled...
<dobey> nessita: no. you will see it when you do 'make test' on your machine
<nessita> dobey: but tarmac will run that as well, right?
<dobey> nessita: yes, but you shouldn't be setting your branches to approved that don't pass tests on your own machine.
<dobey> nessita: think of it as a 'lint check' for memory usage :)
<nessita> dobey: right, the thing is if we add this now, it will be very difficult to propose branches because it will be hard to have mem usage controlled, and most of the time will be out of the scope of the branch to fix that. I agree with the lint memory check, but only once we have the current issue solved
<nessita> dobey: ATM we can't debug mem issues while trying to land branches
<ralsina_> nessita: +1 on share-name-unicode
<nessita> ralsina_: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: well, tarmac is already doing this. i set the ulimit values, because a couple times in the past few days my machine has suddenly had u1trial using 1.4G+ of RAM
<dobey> and i can't have that
<nessita> this does not escale :-/
<dobey> what do you mean?
<dobey> in fact a branch just landed
<nessita> dobey: I mean that I think we should not be depending on your server to land branches. I know why we're doing it, and I really appreciate the work you do in this regard, and I understand that we can't be killing your server with our tests mem usage. But I keep thinking we should not be using your personal server for this stuff.
<nessita> dobey: I know, is the best option we have ATM
<dobey> it doesn't matter where the server is
<nessita> dobey: right. I would love to have someone (even me) debugging mem usage, but is not doable any time soon, which is a big :-(
<ralsina_> if we had this running on EC2 and it used 2GB of ram it would fail anyway
<dobey> ralsina_: and cost a fortune
<ralsina_> yeah, that too
<nessita> ralsina_: right, I mean we can't be killing someone's personal server with our test eating ram bug
<ralsina_> dobey: I have a chance to hire a "VIP" 4GB of RAM VPS for U$S30 / month. Would that run tarmac?
<ralsina_> because if it does, then I buy that for a month and we thingk it again after that
<nessita> alecu, ralsina_, Chipaca: mumble?
<ralsina_> nessita: ack!
<dobey> nessita: we can't be killing any server with it.
<nessita> dobey: agreed, but I prefer to kill a company's server than a employee's server. Anyways, I know we're not changing this any time soon.
<dobey> ralsina_: i'd rather not move everything just to try it for a month and then have to move it all back. and i'd rather not put private ssh/gpg keys in an arbitrary cloud/vps/whateverbuzzword server
<ralsina_> dobey: ok
<mandel> nessita: we do have mumble, right?
<nessita> Chipaca: you coming to mumble?
<ralsina_> Chipaca is probably in the futures mumble
<ralsina_> so let's start
<mandel> ok
<nessita> alecu: you fell?
<alecu> nessita, my mumble is using 100% cpu and showing a grayed out window
<nessita> alecu: :-/
<nessita> alecu: shall we skype?
<nessita> alecu: skype!
<alecu> nessita, I just deleted the .conf and seems to be working
<nessita> alecu: oh!
<nessita> ralsina_: ^
<ralsina_> alecu: we are moving to skype, I will be calling you all in 1'
<alecu> damn
<ralsina_> ok, back to mumble then :-D
<alecu> it
<alecu> I see the root but can't see any channels
<ralsina_> ok, skype
<alecu> "the remote host closed the connection"
<alecu> damn mumble
<nessita> alecu: you have the same issue I have in my laptop
<ralsina_> and let's try a google hangout tomorrow ;-)
<gatox> ralsina_, jejjeje
<nessita> alecu: you should be prompt for your password, and you're not
<gatox> diversity
<ralsina_> alecu, mandel: I don't see you online in skype
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_: who makes the call?
<nessita> mandel: ralsina_
<alecu> nessita, I remembered: "disable QoS in the advanced network settings"
<ralsina_> I will call you again
<alecu> and right, now mumble works for me :-(
<alecu> opening skype anyway
<dobey> thisfred: can you look at bug #823649 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823649 in ubuntuone-client "continuous "Invalid UTF-8" notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823649
<thisfred> dobey: not really
<mandel> nessita: conflicts fixed and pushed for shutil.move
<dobey> thisfred: :(
<thisfred> dobey: what I can say, is that it's not likely in the notification code at all
<thisfred> dobey: I did a quick search, and it's not there.
<dobey> thisfred: i bet it's libnotify :(
<thisfred> dobey: unless notifications themselves substitute that string when we send invalid bytes
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, could well be
<dobey> thisfred: well it can't be notify-osd i guess, because you can't send invalid utf-8 over dbus very easily :)
<thisfred> dobey: we could do an .encode('utf-8', replace=True)
<thisfred> or whatever that's called
<dobey> so i suspect libnotify is parsing strings with pango or something
<thisfred> dobey: so it'll send '?'s or boxes for the characters it can't parse
<dobey> thisfred: i'm not sure. i also have seen bugs about syncdaemon not handling invalid utf8 filenames at all, and just ignoring them. so would be odd for notifications to happen with them
<dobey> unless that's been fixed
<thisfred> well, I wonder if we're not sending the wrong thing to libnotify. Maybe it wants utf-8 strings rather than unicode?
<thisfred> dobey: pitti said his filenames were improperly encoded, so if that's true, sd does pick them up apparently
<dobey> it certainly wants utf-8
<dobey> that's poolie not pitti
<dobey> no?
<dobey> yes
<thisfred> sry yeah
<thisfred> TooManyMartins
<dobey> right, hrmm
<thisfred> well, I don't think we encode anything before calling libnotify
<dobey> hrmm, facundo says it doesn't sync them
<dobey> so anything that's not valid utf-8 really shouldn't be going to notifications at all
<thisfred> but maybe we still get events for the file being added to the queue?
<rodrigo_> I've just submitted a new evo-couchdb to oneiric, and it works ok with the system couchdb instance, but not with desktopcouch, so I'd appreciate some testing
<rodrigo_> rye, ^
<thisfred> dobey: the pynotify docstrings say nothing about it needing utf-8 rather than unicode
<dobey> thisfred: no, but it's a glib/gtk app. and glib/gtk expect/use utf-8 for everything
<thisfred> dobey: and it works perfectly when sending unicode, just tested
<thisfred> a = pynotify.Notification(u'ö', u'ö', None)
<thisfred> >>> a.show()
<dobey> thisfred: were you sending unicode that was not utf-8?
<dobey> no
<thisfred> unicode is unicode, and not utf-8
<rodrigo_> dobey, do we really want to keep supporting old e-d-s versions in evo-couchdb?
<dobey> utf-8 is unicode, but all unicode is not utf-8
<rodrigo_> dobey, the code is starting to look too ugly with so many #ifdef's
<thisfred> dobey: false: in python, a unicode string is unicode and emphatically not utf-8
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes; we have to support lucid for like 21 more months :(
<dobey> thisfred: 'unicode' doesn't mean anything
<rodrigo_> dobey, right, can't we just support it with the old evo-couchdb versions?
<thisfred> dobey: it can be encoded to utf-8, and utf-8 can be decoded to unicode
<thisfred> dobey: in python it definitely does
<rodrigo_> dobey, apart from the ugliness, the API chjanges are introducing new bugs, I think
<dobey> apparently not
<rodrigo_> dobey, new bugs in versions I don't test at all
<dobey> because what you pasted in irc was valid utf-8
<thisfred> dobey: I suspect what we are sending to pynotify is not unicode but encoded strings
<dobey> rodrigo_: we need to provide the latest ubuntuone expereience on all supported versions of ubuntu
<rodrigo_> ok, then someone needs to do testing on old ubuntu versions
<dobey> thisfred: try to shove KOI8-R in a python unicode object and send it to pynotify
<thisfred> dobey: that's because it had to be encoded before it was printed. python keeps an internal representation for unicode strings, that is not utf-8
<dobey> rodrigo_: yes, we try to keep building the nightlies on them, but have been failing lately for various reasons. and i haven't had time to fix the couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb nightly builds :(
<thisfred> dobey, I don't know what that means. If it's decoded into unicode that will work.
<rodrigo_> dobey, the build failure because of the not applying patch should be fixed now, in the oneiric branch
<dobey> rodrigo_: did you make a new patch?
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes
<thisfred> dobey: anyway, I stand by my analyses: we somehow get filenames from sd that are still encoded, in an unknown encoding. We can't print those
<dobey> rodrigo_: ok, thanks. hopefully i'll be able to fix that build soon then :)
<dobey> thisfred: aren't those getting logged somewhere now?
<thisfred> we can do unicode(filename.encode('utf-8', 'replace'), 'utf-8')
<dobey> thisfred: and those files shouldn't end up in a queue that would get notifications sent anyway, since they would get dropped in local rescan, afaik
<thisfred> true
<nessita> ralsina_, mandel: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-env-aq/+merge/71052 ?
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> it's not fatal
<gatox> ralsina_, this is the last trace that i'm receiving from run-tests in ubuntuone-windows-installer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662697/
<ralsina_> nessita: on it!
<gatox> if i removed LocalFoldersTestCase and MainWindowTestCase everything works ok
<gatox> ralsina_,
<gatox> ^^
<ralsina_> gatox: give me 1' to see...
<gatox> ralsina_, np
<ralsina_> gatox: the localfolders tests we should probably redo from scratch because they have weird race conditions
<dobey> unlike bug #823648
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823648 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/logger.py: cannot import name LOGFOLDER (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823648
<gatox> ralsina_, ok
<ralsina_> and the others are clearly trying to tcp-activate something and they shouldn't
<gatox> ralsina_, yep!
<ralsina_> gatox: I think I know what
<mandel> ralsina_: can you send me a private message with the url of the installer?
<gatox> ralsina_, :D YEY!
<ralsina_> gatox: if you check the MainWindow class, it does a find_credentials to see which pages to display
<ralsina_> we should fake that
<ralsina_> gatox: just a wild guess though ;-)
<ralsina_> mandel: sure!
<gatox> ralsina_, ok! MainWindowsTestCase has only 3 fails if i remove LocalFoldersTestCase anyhow... so, the major problem is in LocalFoldersTestCase, which one we should do from scratch as you mentioned
<ralsina_> gatox: try commenting the find_credentials and rerun
<gatox> ralsina_, did you mean to fix MainWindow tests?? or LocalFolders?
<ralsina_> gatox: in the MainWindow class itsel
<ralsina_> itself
<ralsina_> if removing the find_credentials call fixes the tests, then that's what we have to fake :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, ok... i'll try... but in MainWindow now that i remove LocalFolders, only the test for the overlay are failing
<ralsina_> gatox: then, that's even better :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, yep... there is no need to remove find_credentials from the MainWindow tests
<gatox> ralsina_, i need to fix the test for the overlay....... and then redo LocalFolders
<ralsina_> gatox: right
<gatox> ralsina_, ok, on it!
<dobey> nessita: interesting
<dobey> nessita: so i just ran u1client tests twice in a row
<nessita> dobey: I'm listening
<dobey> Ran 2307 tests in 433.207s
<dobey> Ran 2307 tests in 415.249s
<nessita> oh
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> the second run is faster :P
<ralsina_> dobey: that makes more sense than slower in most cases
<dobey> nessita: and that is also with having ulimit set to 384M for resident, and 768M virtual
<nessita> dobey: was that run with your regular user or inside "tarmac"'s env?
<dobey> nessita: as tarmac
<nessita> mandel: your shutil-move will not run tests on linux due to lint issues...
<dobey> well as tarmac user, not under tarmac script
<nessita> mandel: can you please confirm all tests passes in linux and re-ping me?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> nessita: and those times match the times for successful runs in the tarmac logs
<mandel> nessita: ahh, I keep forgetting, on it, sorry!
<nessita> dobey: so, maybe when running several branches for landing we get another variable in place that is messing with our mem?
<nessita> ralsina_: another review whe you have a slot: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/wb-test-hashqueue/+merge/71054
<dobey> nessita: i think i found a bug in bzr...
<nessita> dobey: related to this?
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: I'm all ears and eyes
<ralsina_> nessita: in about 15'
<dobey> nessita: i am doing some testing on it. will get back to you :)
<nessita> dobey: great
<nessita> ralsina_: sure! thanks
<nessita> mandel: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-env-aq/+merge/71052 ?
<mandel> I need something to run the tests on all platforms
<dobey> nessita: maybe not. but i added some extra logging to tarmac, to get a little more info next time this happens
<dobey> and will get some lunch now. am hungry hungry hacker
<dobey> bbiab :)
<thisfred> facundobatista: can you please remove your needs fixing? Others can you please review this so it can land?  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/reset-filenames/+merge/67386
<alecu> nessita, do you want me to start by reviewing your previous branches?
<mandel> nessita: is already fixed, sorry for that
<nessita> alecu: that would be great, you know :-)
<nessita> alecu: they are not complicated, most of the changes are "expected"
<facundobatista> thisfred, done
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina_> nessita: +1 on wb-test-hashqueue
<ralsina_> nessita, mandel, alecu: we need to add a generic loggin exception hook for all windows binaries because of this: http://www.py2exe.org/index.cgi/StderrLog
<ralsina_> nessita: would it be evil if I add that for windows too, in the cases where the binary is the same?
<ralsina_> mandel, alecu: ^
<ralsina_> s/for windows too/for linux too/
<alecu> ralsina_, we should not be printing anything to stdout nor stderr, unless the DEBUG env var is set
<alecu> ralsina_, if we are, shame on us :-)
<ralsina_> alecu: it happens for uncaught exceptions
<alecu> ralsina_, well, they *should* be handled by our loggers.
<ralsina_> which on Linux are happily ignored, but on windows trigger a dialog either about the file where you can see them, or about how that file could not be created :-)
<alecu> ralsina_, if they don't we should fix
<ralsina_> alecu: exactly, we should use sys.excepthook to catch and log them
<nessita> ralsina_: I think there is a twisted thingy to log all errors
<nessita> ralsina_: shouldn't we use that?
<ralsina_> nessita: even better
<mandel> ralsina_: ping
<ralsina_> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina_: I get a permission denied when trying to write on the logs of the control panel on windows
<ralsina_> mandel: check 5 lines above here ^  ;-)
<ralsina_> mandel: it's harmless and I intend to fix it right now
<mandel> ralsina_: did you get my last messagE?
<ralsina_> mandel: yes. We have uncaugh exceptions, and then that happens
<ralsina_> mandel: I was just asking about that 2 minutes ago here :-(
<mandel> ralsina_: and I cannot longer start the control panel or sd :(
<ralsina_> oops, :-)
<ralsina_> mandel: what happens if you try to start them?
<mandel> ralsina_: hehe, the problem is easy to solve, you should not be trying to write the logs there, they should go to AppData since the process is running under my user name and probably it does not like to write things in program files :)
<mandel> ralsina_: the control panel got blocked, I killed it like an animal, then the sd was killed and I'm here
<mandel> I think cleaning the metadata might fix it
<ralsina_> mandel: yes, but that's actually done by py2exe
<mandel> ralsina_: the logging?
<ralsina_> mandel: tyes
<mandel> ralsina_: what exactly does py2exe do ?
<ralsina_> mandel: let me pastebin it ;-)
<mandel> that is what she said!
<ralsina_> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/662757/
<ralsina_> basically, it replaces stderr with a logfile
<ralsina_> mandel: since it's stupid about where the logfile should be: :-P
<mandel> ralsina_: let me take a look :)
<ralsina_> mandel: so, I will avoid it by using sys.excepthook or some twisted thing nessita mentioned, which google is not finding for me
<mandel> ralsina_: I have not been able to see the the code yet, internet is miss behaving...
<mandel> ralsina_: funny thing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/662757/ did not work for me but http://paste.ubuntu.com/662757/ did :P
<mandel> ralsina_: is that sick thing coming from py2exe?
<mandel> as in their code?
<ralsina_> mandel: py2exe puts it on every "windows" exe
<ralsina_> mandel: but we should work on our side not to trigger that crap, and presto, problem solved
 * mandel is sad his windows u1 is very broken… :(
<ralsina_> mandel: broken how?
<mandel> ralsina_: there is an issue with that idea, if the los is written there we will have info from diff users which is a terrible idea
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
 * nessita -> lunch
<ralsina_> mandel: worse, since on any modern win that folder is read only :-)
<ralsina_> so I either change this to be silent, or implement an excepthook. nessita, I can't find that twisted thing to log all errors :-(
<nessita> ralsina_: facundobatista knows about that
<ralsina_> facundobatista: nessita mentioned there is a thing in twisted to catch all exceptions and log them?
<nessita> facundobatista: have a pointer to the thingy that we need to configure in twisted so everything, even unhandled error, are logged?
<ralsina_> nessita: keep in mind that if the exc is logged and re-raised, it fixes nothing here
<nessita> ralsina_: what kind of things you get logged to stdout/stderr?
<nessita> ralsina_: have an example?
<ralsina_> nessita: sure, here is one from the installer (which is stupid easy to fix): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/823655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823655 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "no _next_id attribute in the license page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<facundobatista> ralsina_, nessita, yes
<nessita> ralsina_: leaving the stderr thing aside, that is valid error, is it? so we do want the "error" dialog pop up in cases like this
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, we want to know if these things happen. On test builds. On production builds... maybe just log them.
<facundobatista> nessita, ralsina_, see "deferror_handler" here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chicharreros/magicicada/trunk/view/head:/magicicada/logger.py
<ralsina_> facundobatista: looking...
<ralsina_> facundobatista, nessita: that's just for unhandled errors in deferreds, right?
<facundobatista> ralsina_, yeap, but see that the very same module does something else for unhandled errors at normal Python level
<ralsina_> nessita: what facundo shows is sys.excepthook, which is what I was about to use
<ralsina_> facundobatista: yeah, got it
<facundobatista> ralsina_, you need both
<ralsina_> facundobatista: right
<ralsina_> so, I would add something like this to every "bin" we have, for all operating systems. Is that a reasonable thing to do? nessita, alecu, mandel?
 * ralsina_ is slightly scared about the change, though
<ceramicm> Chipaca: I followed that guide, and now ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running. A window popped up and allowed me to sign up for Ubuntu One. An Ubuntu One folder was created in $HOME.
<ceramicm> But the file I created there was not synced. And I don't have any Ubuntu One-related context menu entries in nautilus.
<alecu> ceramicm, oh, the same happened to me today after I updated ubuntu. I had to manually install the ubuntuone-client-gnome package.
<alecu> dobey, do you have any idea about this? ^
<dobey> about what exactly?
<nessita> ralsina_: so, I'm not sure why we're trying to "hide" the failures we might be having....
<nessita> ralsina_: I think is best to have the failures popping up in our faces, unless until we do the final release
<alecu> dobey, "I had to manually install the ubuntuone-client-gnome package"
<ralsina_> nessita: it's not hiding, is that currently instead of seing the failures you get a popup telling you a log failed because of permissions
<dobey> need more context
<dobey> alecu: it probably got removed earlier; i presume you're running nightlies?
<alecu> dobey, yes, nightlies
<ralsina_> nessita: agreed that until release warning of exceptions is good
<nessita> ralsina_: so, how can we be aware of all the failures if we add default handlers for them? that part is unclear to me
<dobey> alecu: a couple weeks ago, it became uninstallable in nightlies, as the code was moved out to a separate project. so there was a version conflict. it became instalalble again yesterday, when i did the new release
<dobey> alecu: but now, there is no ubuntuone-client-gnome in ubuntu, until i make a release of it and get it accepted in there
<ralsina_> nessita: logging them and showing a dialog when they happen or at closing
<dobey> alecu: transitions can be bumpy. :)
<alecu> dobey, makes sense... thanks!
<nessita> ralsina_: question: can't we just fix the log error for now?
<ralsina_> nessita: not really because it's being created by py2exe in a very bad location. Unless I patch my py2exe, of course
<ralsina_> which I would be happy to do
<nessita> ralsina_: ah, I think I understand the issue... let me re-think this
<ceramicm> alecu: I am not running Ubuntu. I am trying to compile and run Ubuntu One on Fedora.
<alecu> ceramicm, cool!
<alecu> ceramicm, you surely tried restarting nautilus after "make install", right?
<ceramicm> alecu: Yes. Then I completely restarted the computer, to be sure.
<ceramicm> alecu: Is nautilus 3 unsupported?
<nessita> ralsina_: if we hook to default error handlers (both sys and twisted), can we raise the "something bad happened" windows-style-popup?
<ralsina_> nessita: yes
<ralsina_> nessita: not sure about twisted, unless it runs on the main thread
<nessita> ralsina_: twisted *is* the main thread, isn't it?
<alecu> ceramicm, the nautilus extensions in my natty are in /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-ubuntuone.so
<ralsina_> nessita: should be!
<alecu> ceramicm, I don't know if nautilus 3 is supported. dobey, do you know about that?
<alecu> nessita, ralsina_: twisted runs in the main thread, yes.
<nessita> ralsina_: then I guess that sounds like a good things, if there is any unhandled error, open the "report problem" windows-dialog. Though if you will be modifying the bin scripts, we should make that multiplatform?
<dobey> alecu: depends
<dobey> ceramicm: can you be more specific about what you're trying to build exactly?
<dobey> alecu: the gnome bits are no longer in ubuntuone-client tree
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, and it would need a gtk implementation
<nessita> ralsina_: why gtk?
<ceramicm> dobey: I would like to sync my files using Ubuntu One (using whichever components are necessary) on Fedora 15.
<nessita> ralsina_: aren't we using the default  error hooks from each system? ie apport in ubuntu, <something> in windows?
<ralsina_> nessita: the exact same thing happens on linux + gtk except since it does nothing visible we are ignoring it :-)
<ceramicm> dobey: per Chipaca's suggestion, I have used the guide here as a starting point: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10271/is-running-ubuntu-one-on-debian-possible
<ralsina_> nessita: I don't know on linux. On windows there is no default error hook except "print to stderr"
<dobey> oh
<alecu> ralsina_: if we make the twisted logger to also write to stderr (in addition to the log files) we can get the dialog to appear automatically
<dobey> ceramicm: i suppose that might be a bit out of date now
<nessita> ralsina_: but I just asked if we can bind the  error to the "something bad happened" windows dialog, and I thought you said yes
<dobey> ceramicm: also, it points at some very old branches, which wouldn't even build on fedora 15
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, I misunderstood you. No, no standard for that, but I can put a generic message for that, and py2exe has one.
<ralsina_> py2exe intercepts stderr, sends to a (misplaced) log, and if anything happens there, it shows a dialog.
<ceramicm> dobey: After installing various dependencies, I compiled ubuntuone-client, configglue, lazr.restful, lazr.restfulclient, lazr.uri, ubuntuone-storage-protocol, and ubuntuone-sso-client.
<dobey> ceramicm: from where exactly?
<ceramicm> dobey: I downloaded the most recently released tarballs from each project's launchpad page.
<dobey> ceramicm: ok. for ubuntuone-client that was 1.7.1?
<ceramicm> dobey: Yes.
<nessita> ralsina_: can we do something to have the windows error message appears on error, when running "via" py2exe?
<dobey> ceramicm: that tarball does not have the nautlius extension in it any more. the gnome plug-ins have been moved out to the ubuntuone-client-gnome project instead. and there are still a couple of things in ubuntuone-client that are going to move out elsewhere as well, but are still there for the moment
<dobey> ceramicm: so you will need ubuntuone-client-gnome as well, which i am about to release a tarball of today
<nessita> ralsina_: I mean, can we tell py2exe do not write to anywhere, raise the exception?
<ralsina_> nessita: not on error, without installing an excepthook. With an excepthook: yes.
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, with an excepthook in the app, py2exe will not get the write in stderr and thus it will do nothing
<ceramicm> dobey: Ok, thanks. That explains why the packages.ubuntu.com page for ubuntuone-client-gnome still points to source package ubuntuone-client.
<nessita> ralsina_: so, I'm getting confused, this is what I asked before and I think I understand that you said no... maybe we can mumble about this after I finish my lunch, which I haven't gotten into yet to keep talking about this :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: jeje, yes, of course :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: buen provecho!
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> ceramicm: right. well, that is correct for older versions of ubuntu, but will change in oneiric, as soon as i get the new source package uploaded.
<ceramicm> dobey: Should items placed in my $HOME/Ubuntu One folder sync even without ubuntuone-client-gnome?
<dobey> ceramicm: yes, assuming ubuntuone-syncdaemon is actually connected to the server; you can use u1sdtool -s to check the status. and u1sdtool -c to connect if it's not already connected
<dobey> nessita: btw, ping loudly if you see another odd branch failure like the previous one, and i'll check the logs. it seems the only way to debug this is in production :)
<mandel> nessita: ping
<ceramicm> dobey: Interesting. ps -ef | grep ubuntuone-syncdaemon shows that the daemon is running, but after a u1sdtool -s it stops.
<ceramicm> dobey: and I get an error: Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<dobey> ceramicm: check your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<dobey> ceramicm: should have an error in it, as it seems syncdaemon is crashing for some reason :(
<mandel> nessita: I fixed the issued with the branch and ran the tests on windows and linux, I'll be here a couple of mins more
<ceramicm> dobey: Yes, pastebin'd here: http://pastebin.com/wKvV2kjt
<dobey> ceramicm: that's interesting. do you have an Ubuntu One token in your keyring?
<nessita> mandel: ok
<nessita> dobey: sure! thanks
<ceramicm> dobey: How can I tell?
<dobey> ceramicm: if you run seahorse, and search for ubuntu, it should show up in the list
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> mandel: docstrings are not accurate, they talk about "...can't monkeypatch gio.File.trash..."
<ceramicm> dobey: Yes, there is one called "Ubuntu One". The token-name is "Ubuntu One @ <mycomputer>" and the key-type is "Ubuntu SSO credentials".
<nessita> mandel: also, I would like to have a test that assert that the removed file/dir is actually inside the recycle bin
<mandel> nessita: that is very very hard to do...
<nessita> mandel: in linux or both?
<mandel> nessita: in both, we do not have that test even on linux...
<nessita> mandel: also, use ope_file instead open()
<mandel> nessita: ok, on it
<nessita> mandel: maybe in linux is too complex, is it also impossible in windows?
<mandel> agg  should now all this I started the stupid os_helper!
<nessita> mandel: also, os.path.dirname(self.testfile) is self.basedir....
<nessita> mandel: any reason to call dirname instead of self.basedir?
<dobey> ceramicm: interesting
<dobey> ceramicm: can you check the logs in ~/.cache/sso/ to see if there any errors in them as well?
<mandel> nessita: give me a sec, I'm looking into the trash issue
<nessita> mandel: ok
<nessita> alecu: how are reviews going? can I help somehow?
<ceramicm> dobey: Everything looks normal in ~/.cache/sso/sso-client.log. And there are no other files in ~/.cache/sso
<ralsina_> nessita: gatox has the tests under control except for the LocalFolders test case, which I will redo since it has been broken because of race conditions for a while. So, I think, after he has tests for the new code, we should land that   branch
<mandel> nessita: I could translate the following http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/csharpgeneral/thread/05e3628d-5d08-4cea-8821-d5302139cc0d/ to python using either ctypes or pywin32 and we could find that an item in the recycle bin had the same path when it was deleted, but that does not guarantee that is the correct one
<dobey> ceramicm: no ERROR lines at all? :(
<nessita> ralsina_: can I review?
<mandel> nessita: where did you see the use of open?
<dobey> ceramicm: if you run u1sdtool -s again, does it start up and show you status, or same error again?
<nessita> mandel: no need for now, thanks for researching
<ceramicm> dobey: I did a cat .cache/sso/sso-client.log | grep -i "error" to be sure. Still no errors in that log.
<nessita> mandel: setUp for the new test case
<dobey> ceramicm: ok, quite odd. this stuff is all installed correctly, yes?
<alecu> nessita, left the test running, and forgot to approve. I'm reviewing the last one, but I'm going to the bank right now.
<ceramicm> dobey: Same error with u1sdtool -s. I believe so, but could I have missed a step when I compiled?
<nessita> alecu: ack
<ralsina_> nessita: of course, when he proposes. He is writing the tests for pages 18 and 19 now
<nessita> mandel: question, why would you use this: shutil._destinsrc(path_from, path_to) instead of path_from == path_to?
<nessita> ralsina_: great
<nessita> mandel: I'm not comfortable using "private" things from shutil....
<alecu> nessita, I'm setting the first one to globally "Approved", we should do it in the second when the first lands.
<nessita> alecu: I'll do it, thanks a lot!
<dobey> ceramicm: maybe. can you pastebin all the commands you ran to build/install the various pieces?
<mandel> nessita: well I could reimplement the exact same method with no worries, I just wanted so make sure we use the same logic
<nessita> mandel: but what logic is needed besides path_to == path_from?
<nessita> mandel: I'm basing my assumption in the error message, that reads: 'Cannot move %r to %r since its the same path'
<mandel> nessita: the error message is wrong, is should say the same or child path of
<mandel> that code ensure that we do not move the path in itself, take a look at the shutil implementation
<nessita> mandel: what else do we need to check other than path_to == path_from?
<mandel> nessita: give me a min
<nessita> mandel: shall we pick up this tomorrow? you're passed your eod
<mandel> nessita: let me check the path_to and path_from and we can continue tom
<nessita> mandel: I added some more needs fixing to the MP (easy ones, I think)
<mandel> ok
<nessita> mandel: you're about to break some records in this MP ;-)
<mandel> nessita: haha for needs fixing? yeah I'm starting to feel stupid hehe
<nessita> lol
<mandel> nessita: the logic that we need is the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662837/
<mandel> nessita: is not terribly complicated, but I did not want to copy the code and wanted to ensure that we did use the exact same one just in case
<mandel> and if it changes, our test will brake, right?
<nessita> mandel: dumb question.... why don't we use shutil.rmtree ourselves?
<nessita> mandel: it works (TM)
<mandel> nessita: I'm going, but mainly because I'm running out of credit in the cafe :)
<mandel> nessita: the error message is wrong, is should say the same or child path of
<mandel> 19:19
<mandel> that code ensure that we do not move the path in itself, take a look at the shutil implementation
 * mandel leaves 
<dobey> that is weird logic in that pastebin, mandel
<nessita> mandel: ok, let's talk tomorrow, I'll leave this question in the MP
<mandel> dobey: is piss easy I know :)
<mandel> dobey: I just did not want to copy it
<dobey> mandel: just weird, "if ends with /, add another /" doesn't make sense to me :)
<dobey> anyway
<nessita> mandel: I think we should use shutil.rmtree in the windows implementation, but let s talk tomorrow
<dobey> mandel: go have a beer :)
<nessita> dobey: if it does not end with... add...
<nessita> if not src.endswith(os.path.sep):
<mandel> nessita: issue there is that shutil.rmtree uses os.remove which will brake
<nessita> mandel: why will it break?
<dobey> nessita: oh right. but that still seems broken
<dobey> since if you pass a path to an actualy file, it will try to remove fiename/
<mandel> nessita: nothing, I understood you wanted it to use it dirrectly, but I guess you want to add a decorator…
<mandel> nessita: I had a brain fuck
 * mandel needs to go
<ceramicm> dobey: I think this is everything (took it from yum history and ~/.bash_history): http://pastebin.com/1KnvAyWp
<nessita> mandel: go!
<nessita> dobey: maybe that code is meant to be use only for dirs, is a private method
<mandel> nessita, dobey: I'l; see you tom :)
<dobey> nessita: well, rmtree() on not a dir should fail, yes; but should fail with "not a directory" rather than "directory doesn't exist", i think :)
<dobey> nessita: that code is in shutil or proposed in mandel's branch?
<nessita> dobey: inside shutil inners
<dobey> ceramicm: thanks, i will review it, and let you know if i see anything odd
<dobey> nessita: eww
<nessita> dobey: but is taken out of context
<dobey> although it's in corelib, so i guess it probably hasn't been touched since it was added to python core :)
<ceramicm> dobey: When I cleaned up the bash_history, I left out a cd u1. New paste: http://pastebin.com/Q0Ysh3aa
<dobey> ceramicm: ok. thanks
<ceramicm> dobey: Thank you for the help.
<dobey> ceramicm: hrmm. i don't think this is the problem, but you probably want to use --sysconfdir=/etc with ./configure in ubuntuone-client
<ceramicm> dobey: Ok.
<dobey> and that command for running it from the tree isn't exactly correct
<dobey> but no matter, since you don't need to run it from the tree, if you've installed it
<ceramicm> dobey: In other words, I don't need the PYTHONPATH commands?
<dobey> hrmm, i need to do an ubuntuone-storage-protocol release too
<dobey> ceramicm: you don't need to do any of that to run it. and in fact, if you've installed it, then it should start up when you log in, given you've authenticated and have token in the keyring
<dobey> or well, it should after re-building with --sysconfdir=/etc and installing again
<dobey> but i don't see any obvious reason why this specific error would happen through your build/install process :(
<dobey> facundobatista, nessita, verterok: ^^ any ideas why syncdaemon would raise NoAccessToken error when there is a token in the keyring?
<nessita> dobey: there could have been a failure, like not being able to connect to sso
<nessita> dobey: have logs? both syncdaemon's and sso's
<dobey> nessita: ceramicm grepped for 'error' (case insensitive) in the sso logs and no results. and syncdaemon-exceptions.log is thus: http://pastebin.com/wKvV2kjt
<dobey> ceramicm: can you post syncdaemon.log somewhere maybe?
<dobey> ceramicm: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<nessita> dobey: ah, so, since we get a CredentialsNotFound, that means SSO answered and there are no crendetials (at least that is what SSO thinks)
<nessita> dobey: I would need the sso log, ~/.cache/sso/*.log
<nessita> dobey: confirmed there was no error between sso and syncdaemon
<dobey> nessita: which is odd, because he looked in seahorse and the token is there; weird.
<dobey> ceramicm: ^^ can you give nessita the files she's asking for please? :)
<nessita> dobey: then maybe the gnome-keyring service is failing to retrieve it?
<ceramicm> dobey: I deleted it because I am reinstalling right now, but I can still get it from trash if you'd like.
<dobey> nessita: no idea
<dobey> ceramicm: please. and let us know if it works again after installing with --sysconfdir=/etc. thanks
<ceramicm> dobey: Ok. I deleted the key from seahorse, and deleted "~/.local/share/ubuntuone", "~/.cache/ubuntuone", and  "~/.config/ubuntuone". Then I recompiled and installed all of the components I listed.
<dobey> ceramicm: ok
<dobey> ceramicm: same error?
<ceramicm> Restarting now.
<ceramicmm> Rebooted and ran u1sdtool -c. Results: http://pastebin.com/ZirMg0H7
<ceramicmm> There is no Ubuntu One key in seahorse now, though, because I deleted it before reinstalling.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ceramicmm: can you please get the logs nessita asked for?
<ceramicmm> dobey: Sure. Which logs again?
<nessita> dobey: he said there is no Ubuntu One key in seahorse, shouldn't we first fix that? :-)
<dobey> nessita: and there never will be if sd can't talk to sso, which appears to be the problem now, with that latest paste
<dobey> ceramicmm: ~/.cache/sso/*.log
<dobey> ceramicmm: also, can you paste the contents of /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntu.sso.service ?
<nessita> dobey: is tarmac, by any chance, "stucked"? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/clean-env-aq/+merge/71052 is been approved for an hour now
<ceramicmm> ~/.cache/sso/sso-client.log: http://pastebin.com/ThQKNyGY
<dobey> nessita: there is a weird bug indeed, with the logging i added it seems. stupid python ''.format()
<ceramicmm> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntu.sso.service: http://pastebin.com/CHLCYqgK
<nessita> dobey: thanks. Once that lands, would you please do me a favor an approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/wb-test-hashqueue/+merge/71054 ? I need to run to the university in 5 minutes
<dobey> nessita: is it dependent on the first?
<nessita> dobey: yeah...
<ralsina_> nessita: do you have 2' for mumble about the stderr/exception/etc situation before leaving?
<dobey> nessita: oh, ok. boo. :)
<ralsina_> nessita: should be really quick
<nessita> ralsina_: oh, right!
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm there
<dobey> ceramicmm: is ubuntu-sso-login running currently?
<ralsina_> nessita: starting mumble, is taking a bit
<dobey> oops, i see a typo
<dobey> in the log messages
<dobey> but not related to the bug
<ceramicmm> dobey: "bash: ubuntu-sso-login: command not found..."
<ceramicmm> dobey: That's weird. Is that a byproduct of my recent attempt at reinstallation?
<dobey> ceramicmm: right, it should be installed as /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<dobey> ceramicmm: no, it's not installed in $PATH, because it's not something users are supposed to run randomly
<ceramicmm> dobey: Ok, makes sense. It is installed at /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login. Should I run it?
<dobey> ceramicmm: try to run it and see what happens please, yes
<ceramicmm> dobey: It is running without any feedback. I pasted ~/.cache/sso/sso-client.log here: http://pastebin.com/xtE3pGaK
<dobey> ceramicmm: ok, in another terminal, can you try u1sdtool -c again?
<ceramicmm> dobey: Same error as before. System Monitor shows both ubuntuone-syncdaemon and ubuntuone-sso-login running.
<ceramicmm> dobey: syncdaemon just quit.
<dobey> ceramicmm: ok, can you pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log and ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log please?
<ceramicmm> dobey: Neither file exists.
<ceramicmm> dobey: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log is completely empty.
<dobey> huh
<dobey> weird
<ceramicmm> Yes, because it had files before I installed.
<ceramicmm> *reinstalled
<nessita> ok, I gotta run!
<nessita> bye all
<dobey> ceramicmm: right, from the previous run of ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ceramicmm> dobey: Correct.
<dobey> ceramicmm: can you run /usr/libexec/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug (i think that's where it is), in a terminal?
<ceramicmm> dobey: Lots of output: http://pastebin.com/9mprxczJ
<dobey> ceramicmm: ok, great; and it's still running then?
<ceramicmm> dobey: More was just added to the end: 2011-08-10 13:45:41,449 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues WORKING  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queue: 2; hash: 0) ----
<ceramicmm> dobey: Yes.
<ceramicmm> There are various logs in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log now. Should I post any?
<dobey> ceramicmm: no, it's ok for the moment. can you open another terminal and run u1sdtool -c in it, and let me know what happens in the terminal where ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running?
<ceramicmm> dobey: The Create Ubuntu One account window popped up.
<dobey> ceramicmm: hooray. log in then :)
<ceramicmm> dobey: I did, and got a message saying that the connection was successful. Then a gnome notification popped up saying that my file "testfoo" was being uploaded to my personal cloud.
<dobey> ceramicmm: hooray! and ubuntuone-syncdaemon keeps running?
<ceramicmm> dobey: No. There was an error that terminated it. System Monitor continued to display the process for a while, but it just removed it as well.
<dobey> ceramicmm: ok, can you pastebin the errors please?
<ceramicmm> dobey: This is the ubuntuone-syncdaemon terminal output from the time I ran u1sdtool -c: http://pastebin.com/81LkeAEQ
<ceramicmm> dobey: And although the Ubuntu One Client claimed that "testfoo" was uploaded, I don't see it in one.ubuntu.com/files
<dobey> ceramicmm: "is being uploaded" != "was uploaded successfully" it means it was in the queue. if syncdaemon died, then it won't show up
<dobey> ah-hah
<ceramicmm> dobey: My mistake. Wishful reading.
<dobey> he request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error: oauth_authenticate() takes exactly 3 arguments (4 given) and was handled with the event: SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR
<dobey> that's not good
<ceramicmm> dobey: I installed python-oauth for dependencies. Should I have installed python-oauth2 instead? Should I install liboauth and liboauth-devel?
<dobey> no
<dobey> what version of python-oauth do you have?
<ceramicmm> dobey: 1.0.1-3.fc15
<dobey> ok, that should be ok then
<dobey> ceramicmm: could you file a bug against ubuntuone-client at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug please, and attach your syncdaemon-exceptions.log and syncdaemon.log?
<ceramicmm> dobey: Sure.
<dobey> ceramicmm: sure. i'm sorry it's not working for you. i'm pretty sure a couple of people have gotten it working on F15 before, but there have been lots of changes lately that might affect that. hopefully we can get things working for you in the next couple days.
<ceramicmm> dobey: Bug filed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/824143 Thank you for all your help!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824143 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashes with oauth error on Fedora 15 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> ceramicmm: great, thanks!
<ralsina_> gatox: trivial branch -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-823655/+merge/71105
<gatox> ralsina_, on it
<dobey> ceramicm: hi
<ceramicm> dobey: Hello.
<dobey> ceramicm: can you install http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk/1.7.0/+download/ubuntuone-storage-protocol-1.7.0.tar.gz ? i think it fixes your problem
<ceramicm> dobey: I think you are probably right. I was reading through old irc logs for #ubuntuone (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/04/#ubuntuone.txt) and found the same error. It seems that a new version of ubuntuone-storage-protocol fixed it in that case.
<dobey> ceramicm: yes, i remembered today that there were some changes that required new version, and i forgot to make a release of it yesterday along with ubuntuone-client. but just made a tarball release
<ceramicm> dobey: It works! Thanks dobey!
<ceramicm> dobey: I'm closing the bug now.
<dobey> ceramicm: please don't close it
<ceramicm> dobey: Ok. I added a note that ubuntuone-storage-protocol version 1.7.0 fixes the issue.
<ceramicm> dobey: Is there any more information I should add to the bug?
<dobey> ceramicm: nope. i got it under control. thanks :)
<dobey> ceramicm: is your /tmp full of files created by ubuntuone-syncdaemon?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ceramicm> nessita: Hello.
<ceramicm> dobey: I don't think so. What would such files be named?
<dobey> ceramicm: i'm not sure. probably not since it just quit for you
<nessita> alecu: hey there, how is it going?
<gatox> ralsina_, i'm almost finishing with the test... and i'll let you know for the review
<ralsina_> gatox: cool. I will include that branch in the installer tonight
<gatox> ralsina_, awesome
<gatox> ralsina_, FINALLY REVIEW: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-improves/+merge/71116
<ralsina_> gatox: will try to do it later tonight :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, great! ask if you have any doubt or there is something that needs fixing... i'll probably be connected :P
<nessita> gatox: I'll review as well!
<gatox> nessita, great!
<dobey> alright all, have a good evening!
<gatox> dobey, good bye
<ralsina_> I will add it to the build anyway for ui feedback
<nessita> bye dobey
<ceramicm> dobey: Bye, thanks again!
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_ now i can say that i understand tests better!
<nessita> gatox: we'll keep throwing hard things at you so you keep learning! :-D
<gatox> nessita, nice! :D
<ralsina_> gatox: if you saw the movie "dodgeball", it's like that ;-)
<nessita> bye all!
 * nessita -> gone
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i watched it... but the crazy old man throw tools to the face! :P
<gatox> scary.... jjee
<ralsina> same general concept, but with code ;-)
<gatox> ok...... EOD... i'll be back after the cinema if anyone needs something! bye!
<gatox> ralsina, ^ ... like fixing something in my branch :P
<ralsina> gatox: STOP WORKING SO MAY HOURS. Thanks :-)
<gatox> ralsina, okok...... but i'm always connected... so it doesn't bother me if i have to take a look at something jeje
<gatox> byebye
<ceramicm> Should I have a libsyncdaemon-1.0.so somewhere after compiling ubuntuone-client?
<fagan> ceramicm: all the devs are off the clock at this time
 * fagan is only on because IRC is in the background 
<ceramicm> fagan: Ok, thank you.
#ubuntuone 2011-08-11
<karni> Good night! EOD
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<fagan> morning
<duanedesign> o.
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> o/
<fagan> yo duanedesign
<karni> Good morning!
<mandel_> rye, ping
<rye> mandel_, pong
<mandel_> rye, do you know what is going on with shares creation?
<mandel_> rye, web or linux client do not work :(
<rye> mandel_, interesting, checkign
<rye> mandel_, do you get 504 Gateway Time-out  on /files/ ?
<rye> mandel_, are you unable to accept a share or to offer it?
<mandel_> rye, to offer a share, the web ui get stucked and nothing happens...
<rye> mandel_, so, if the web ui times out so will the share creation from the client since it uses web api too
<rye> mandel_, i think i shared a folder with you now
<mandel_> rye, yeah, so Iwanted to blame beuno for this :D
<mandel_> rye, let me check
<gatox> ralsina, if you are there, i've made the changes you mentioned in my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-improves/+merge/71116
<gatox> nessita, i have a branch for you :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-improves/+merge/71116
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> gatox: yes, I have to review it :-)
<gatox> nessita, :D
<mandel_> rye, I've got no emails regarding shares
<nessita> gatox: branching
<nessita> mandel_: I shared 2 yesterday, one read only, one read write
<nessita> (hello!)
<rye> beuno, --[14:28:27.023] POST https://one.ubuntu.com/files/api/offer_share/ [HTTP/1.1 501 NOT IMPLEMENTED 326ms]
<mandel_> nessita, hello :)
<rye> mandel_, ^
<gatox> nessita, and hello :P
<rye> this is the first time i see this
<mandel_> rye, yeah, that sounds very
<rye> mandel_, ah, trailing space makes it veery confused
<rye> mandel_, shared a folder with you now
<mandel_> rye, checking
<mandel_> nessita, I did some tests with my accoing but I wanted to use a diff one, can you shre those two folders with: etil15+shares_tests@gmail.com
<mandel_> rye, which account did you share with? can you do it with etil15+shares_tests@gmail.com
<rye> beuno, ping
<mandel_> rye, I did get the share to my canonical address :)
<rye> beuno, -- [14:35:45.387] POST https://one.ubuntu.com/files/api/offer_share/ [HTTP/1.1 501 NOT IMPLEMENTED 74ms]
<nessita> mandel_: sure!
<mandel_> nessita, gracias!
<rye> mandel_, something tells me that some appserver is unhappy
<mandel_> rye, yeah, I was trying to do test on share on windows and had issues... I did not know the reasons :P
<nessita> mandel_: I can't share anymore via the web ui
<nessita> the sharing will never end
<mandel_> nessita, yeah, that is one of the things I have experienced :(
<mandel_> and the reason I asked about it
<mandel_> nessita, rye : was there a web release or something?
<rye> nessita, it returns NOT IMPLEMENTED for some reason
<nessita> rye: maybe vds knows?
<nessita> gatox: does this make sense? border: 0px solid;
<nessita> gatox: shouldn't it be border: none?
<rye> ping vds
<teknico> rye, nessita, vds is on holiday
<gatox> nessita, yes, probably... let me take a look at that
<nessita> teknico: oh, thanks!
<gatox> nessita, qss modified
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel_> nessita, ok, so if we do not have vds, how do we move foward, I';m looking at changin my creds and try again to see the shares, but I really don't want to be blocked by this :)
<nessita> mandel_: well, we need to debug why the shares you already have do not download, right?
<nessita> mandel_: that will take some time
<mandel_> nessita, yes, on it
<nessita> mandel_: if you resolve that quick (finger cross), I cna easily assign a new ticket to you
<beuno> rye, right, no shares in the rest api
<nessita> gatox: in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/gui.py, from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.folders import FoldersPage should go before from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.forgotten import ForgottenPasswordController not after :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok, fixing it
<nessita> gatox: and please remove the debug adding for twisted deferreds in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/local_folders.py
<gatox> nessita, ok...
 * gatox forgets about alphabetical ordeer :P
 * mandel_ goes back home
<mandel_> nessita, I'll get back to you with the debugging as soon as I'm back home :)
<gatox> nessita, fixes pushed
<ralsina> hello again
<nessita> hi ralsina!
<ralsina> hola nessita!
<ralsina> nessita: I am doing your reviews requests from yesterday
<nessita> ralsina: great, alecu requested a few improvements on the first one
<nessita> ralsina: I will do them when I finish gatox's review
<nessita> gatox: 2 more things
<nessita> gatox: the docstring for shwo_hide_offer needs a tweak, the closing """ should be in its own line.
<ralsina> nessita: ack
 * gatox looking...
<nessita> gatox: and question, does show_hide_offer use the d.addCallback instead of inlineCallbacks  + yield for any reason? if you're not sure what I mean, I'm happy to explain what inlineCallbacks are
<gatox> nessita, yes, if you can explain me that would be great, which do you consider is the best solution?
<ralsina> nessita: that code was originally mine. If I used inlineCallbacks, I had to make other stuff inlineCallbacks as well, and this was more local
<ralsina> nessita: so, basically was to make a smaller change, since it was not very complicated this way
<nessita> ralsina: what do you mean with "I had to make other stuff inlineCallbacks as wel"?
<ralsina> nessita: IIRC, I had to make the method that calls show_hide_offer inlineCallbacks too (but I may be misremembering)
<ralsina> or maybe not since that one shouldn't return anything. I am fuzzy in the memories, so of course either way is fine for me ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: using inlineCallbacks +yield or returning a deferred is *exactly* the same, so the caller needs to do the same either if the calling method has the d.addCallback or yielding scheme
<nessita> gatox: I'll explain
<ralsina> nessita: yes, you are right, and the caller is inlineCallbacks, so ... who knows :-)
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: these 2 are 100% equivalent: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663374/
<gatox> nessita, yep.....
<nessita> (except that the second calls to logger.exception instead of logger.error)
<nessita> gatox: do you understand what does yield + inlineCallback do?
<ralsina> Ok, my notes tell me I was trying a lot of different stuff because that was when calling u1cp was not working (when the UI was in the ussoc process)
<nessita> ralsina: old times... :-)
<gatox> nessita, not very much
<gatox> :S
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, old branch ;-)
<gatox> nessita, do you have any reference doc?
<gatox> nessita, here i found something
<nessita> gatox: is ok! let me explain a bit, then I'll point to documentation. So, yield is the pure python builtin to code generators
<gatox> yep
<nessita> gatox: when combined with the inlineCallbacks decorator, what we get is a method that returns a deferred, just like the original one
<nessita> gatox: and the returned deferred will be fired when the yield "returns"
<nessita> gatox: so, the caller to show_hide_offer, will get a deferred returned, that will be fired sometime in the future. And inside hide_show_offer, the code that handles user_info will not be executed until the yield returns
<gatox> nessita, right
<nessita> gatox: and last, the way to handle errors is try-excepting around the yield, which is equivalent to d.addErrback
<nessita> gatox: but I think you will agree with me that using inlineCallbaks ease the reading a lot
<gatox> nessita, yes, it seems more clear
<gatox> clean
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll modified it now
<nessita> great
<ralsina> gatox: keep in mind that once you use "call" something using inlineCallbacks, you are getting a generator, so the caller is probably going to be inlineCallbacks oo
<ralsina> s/oo/too/
<ralsina> and so on
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'm going to read a little bit further about this
<ralsina> gatox: for example, see who is calling show_hide_offer?
<gatox> with yield
<ralsina> gatox: right
<gatox> ralsina, so yield in that calls is no longer necessary
<gatox> is that ok?
<ralsina> yes it is. Since show_hide_offer returns a generator, and the caller has to wait for it to trigger, it yields it
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh  ok
<ralsina> oops. Returns A DEFERRED
<ralsina> not a generator.
<ralsina> so, the caller has to wait for it to trigger, so it yields it and uses inlineCallbacks
<gatox> ralsina, okk
<nessita> ralsina: the caller does not need to become an inlineCallbacks
<ralsina> nessita: really? Goes to show I should not explain what I don't know :-)
<nessita> ralsina: the caller can not wait for the deferred to be fired, if it does not care about the result
<gatox> nessita, is there any other place where @defer.inlineCallbaks is being used?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, in this case it does care :-)
<ralsina> So, it's @inlineCallbacks up the calling chain until you don't care what the deferred does
<nessita> gatox: yes, all over the control panel backend.py and the QT implementation. For example, folder.py. preferences.py, etc
<nessita> ralsina: not really, let me explain
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: you can "mix" inlineCallbacks with the old "scheme" of chaining callbacks with addCallback. What I mean is that you can look at a method that returns a deferred like a black box, and inside that method, the deferred can be returned explictely, with a "return d" or can be returned by the inlienCallback generator. So is transparent for the caller, which, at the same time, can ignore that result of that deferred, or can chain stu
<nessita> ralsina: even more, a method that used to return the deferred explicitly, can change the implementation to inlineCallbacks and all the callers will not note the difference
<ralsina> nessita: oh yes, I know that. I was trying to say that if we are using @inlineCallbacks as a matter of style, then we should use it on the caller, unless we don't care about the deferred, that's all
<ralsina> I worried for a minute I had understood wrong deferreds *again* for a minute there ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: :-). So, one last note: I agree we should use inlineCallbacks consistently every time we need to return a deferred, but if we don't need to wait for the deferred to be fired, we should not add the decorator...
<ralsina> exactly
<ralsina> propagate it as needed and no further
<nessita> ralsina: another thing, you need to get used to *always* run the test suites, event for trivial branches ;-)
<ralsina> which one did I break?
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/no_is_link/+merge/71132 has a needs fixing now
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> ok, will skip it.
<nessita> gatox: is it a little bit clearer now?
<nessita> ralsina: please add the bug # in the skip message
<ralsina> I ran the relevant tests on windows, but of course that one skips on windows :-)
<nessita> gatox: feel free to ask, deferreds are not easy
<gatox> nessita, ralsina yes... i made the change in my branch... i'm going to read a little bit further to understanded better...
 * gatox is studying twisted :P
<dobey> deferreds are so deferrent
<nessita> ralsina: why would that one skips in windows?
 * ralsina laughs with the laughter of the guy who 3 weeks ago didn't understand the same thing
<nessita> gatox: again, please ask when you need :-)
<ralsina> nessita: is_link makes no sense on windows?
<gatox> nessita, yes!! thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: it makes sense indeed, we can't sync .lnk paths
<ralsina> a .lnk is just a file
<nessita> ralsina: right, but we need to detect them and ignore them
<ralsina> hmmm ok I guess
<nessita> ralsina: otherwise a user with a link to a folder may expect that folder to be synced
<nessita> standup in 1'!
<ralsina> BTW, we have a rather bigish problem in XP. the user's "home folder" is very hard to get to, so it is very hard to get to "~/Ubuntu One"
<gatox> nessita, ack
<fagan> me
<nessita> gatox: I found this https://confluence.oceanobservatories.org/display/CIDev/Gotchas+with+inlineCallbacks,+yield+and+returnValue not official but after a quick look looks good
<fagan> ralsina: my documents is a lot easier to get to
<fagan> ralsina: maybe for xp move it to my documents
<ralsina> fagan: really not trivial. I would rather add it to the Desktop
<nessita> fagan: no, we offer the user to sync his Document folder
<ralsina> me
<nessita> and we can not chain UDFs
<nessita> me
<fagan> nessita: ah forgot about that
<mandel> me
<gatox> nessita, yes, i was reading that
<gatox> between other things
<gatox> me
<fagan> dobey?
<fagan> Might as well go
<dobey> que pasa?!
<fagan> dobey: standup?
<nessita> dobey: say me! :-)
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Tried to create a share for mandel's testing
<fagan> * Found a beautiful bug in creating shares
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Help mandel test his script
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * by the share bug
<fagan> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: call, released another bundle, several reviews, fixed a couple of smallish bugs, started work on the "syncdaemon expects bytes" bugs TODO: finish that bug, calls another release BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: bug #823884, bug #823895, bug #823896, bug #823903, reviews
<nessita> TODO: debug timeouts in tests (probably caused by add_watch not returning), reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<dobey> que ella eso, 'mi'!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823884 in ubuntuone-client "Share names and UDF suggested paths should be always unicode while testing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823884
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823895 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: test_action_queue does not clean the env properly in tearDown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823895
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823896 in ubuntuone-client "test_hashqueue should open all file with "wb" mode (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 823903 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: fix local rescan tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823903
<nessita> dobey: you wanted to say that's what she said? :-)
<nessita> "eso es lo que ella dijo"
<nessita> mandel: go?
<mandel> sorry, gong:
<mandel> DONE: Tried to test the new shares added to my account yet they did not appear in the windows client, not even in the control panel. Created an empty account to see if it was related to my account yet I could not test it due to issues in creating shares (nessita already knows). Workd on the shutil.move branch and fixed accorindg to the reviews. Did a small bug triagging regarding the control panel UI which I sent to lissette for confirmation.
<mandel> TODO: Find why shares do nt appear event though they are created.
<mandel> BLOCKED: well, I need shares to work, so kinda
<mandel> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed Bug 819942, Bug 823188, Bug 823186, Bug 819966, Bug 819963, Bug 819961, Bug 819953, Bug 819952, Bug 819950, Bug 819945, Bug 819943, Bug 805296. Page 18 and 19 from Windows Installer complete.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working in several Windows Installer related bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> dobey, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819942 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Title fonts should be regular, not bold (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819942
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 823188 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/823188 is private
<ubot4> gatox: Bug 823186 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/823186 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819966 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Modify Loading Overlay text (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819966
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819963 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Fix Syncing the cloud to your computer UI style (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819963
<dobey> λ DONE: protocol release/upload, triage, bug #824143
<dobey> λ TODO: u1client-gnome/ubuntuone-installer releases/uploads, administrata
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824143 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashes with error in oauth_authenticate (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824143
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<ralsina> not me!
<fagan> Damn shares
<fagan> :/
<fagan> I wonder how long it was broken
<ralsina> fagan: it worked yesterday
<ralsina> eom!
<fagan> ralsina: oh so its something weird then
<mandel> looks like a server outage or somethin :P
<fagan> ah ok
<ralsina> last I heard is "timeoouts"
<mandel> I'm of too have lunch then, bbl
<fagan> mandel: to not too :)
<mandel> ralsina, we also need to know why we do not get the new shares in control panel. but it might be realted
 * fagan hates things like that in the english language 
<mandel> fagan, I know.. I was typing fast :P
<fagan> hah :D
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> mandel: I do get a list of shares. You don't get the new ones without restarting because it's missing implementation of the bit that receives the signal when shares are added/removed
<alecu> ooooh, I'm late!
<alecu> Hello everybody, hello #ubuntuone!
 * alecu is writing notes
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: reviews, found a fix and made a branch to fix the last broken localrescan test (bug #824003)
<alecu> TODO: test and push said branch, work on test_eq_inotify tests
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824003 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: test_localrescan.test_man_in_the_middle fails due to missing FS event (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824003
<nessita> alecu: hi there!
<nessita> alecu: can you please confirm if you agree with what I answer to your needs fixing request in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-localrescan-tests/+merge/71059?
<alecu> nessita, looking
<nessita> alecu: so, regarding the HOME env var, right now, our tests work under windows becasue u1trial sets that env var and os.path.expanduser uses it if it's defined
<nessita> alecu: and in the production code, we call os.path.expanduser
<ralsina> nessita: pushed no_is_link with the skipped test
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> oops, not pushed because this crap reboted and misses my public key.
<alecu> nessita, ok. I agree to land this branch and create a bug to fix this when it's needed.
<nessita> alecu: thanks! I'll file the bug. What env var should u1trial set, in windows? %HOME%?
<nessita> alecu: USERPROFILE seems to be the HOME equivalent...
<alecu> nessita, it seems to be HOMEDRIVE, HOMEPATH and USERPROFILE, but I think the right way would be to mock the windows registry, because my feeling is that those vars are only there to help write shell scripts, and they are not really used by application code, nor the python libraries
<nessita> alecu: well, os.path.expanduser uses them (and that's what we need)
<nessita> alecu: the registry never gets hit within python
<alecu> nessita, os.path.expanduser uses those variables?
<alecu> nessita, are you sure?
<nessita> looking at the source code right now, let me paste it for you
<nessita> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663405/
<nessita> alecu: actually, HOME will work just "well"
<ralsina> alecu: yes it does
<ralsina> HOME works for os.path.expanduser just fine in windows
<ralsina> except it's really dumb about trailing slashes
<alecu> I'm shocked, I tell you.
<ralsina> so expanduser("~/xx") looks like this: "C:\\whatever/xx"
<ralsina> it's just a lame search/replace
<alecu> nessita, then let's forget about this bug, and leave the code as is.
 * alecu has not seen anything more pleasantly "unwindhonic" in months.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> ralsina: the localrescan branch is being also removed by facundobatista (he's the localrescan master), so can you instead please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/no-makedirs/+merge/71101 ?
<ralsina> nessita: sire
<nessita> ralsina: gosh, I said removed but I meant reviewed
<alecu> nessita, it's being "removed"???? you mean "reviewed"????
<alecu> echo
<ralsina> I meant sure, sire ;-)
<nessita> alecu: yeah :-D
<ralsina> I thought facundobatista was maing you throw it away and doing one himself ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: he's capable, you know. But he knows I can scream very loudly and chillony
<nessita> so I don't think he'd dare ;-)
<ralsina> API question: should we start treating os_helper as private api?
<alecu> "chillony" -> lol
<ralsina> as in "control panel should not call os_helper" private
<nessita> ralsina: so, I agree the control panel should not call os_helper, but the os_helper is not strictly private
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> mandel: is https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595 ready for re-review?
<nessita> gatox: you let me know when I shall re-review your branch?
 * facundobatista likes to put nessita in a "chillony" state
<ralsina> dobey: I added a bit more detail to that bug so the branch makes more sense
<gatox> nessita, i've modified the branch as you mention... is there any other modification i should make?
<nessita> gatox: I haven't finished looking, did you push so I re branch as continue the review?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> nessita, yes, I belive I have fixed all the issues you mentioned in the review
<ralsina> nessita: boring +1 on no-makedirs ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, sorry.. but it was needed
<ralsina> nessita: np, I assume it was much more boring to write it than it was to read it :-)
<nessita> ralsina: a little :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I will land that with 1 review after the localrescan branch lands (since is prerequisite)
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, sounds reasonable. That branch is mostly a no-op in the worst case
<mandel> nessita, do you need an extra reviw?
<mandel> review*
<nessita> mandel: not atm, but thanks!!!
<mandel> ok
<dobey> ralsina: doesn't really help me understand. won't this introduce a regression in u1cp where it will allow using symlinks as folders for synchronizing?
<ralsina> dobey: just momentarily, and just for the qt control panel. Or I could add an encode() call instead of commenting that bit
<ralsina> nessita: ^?
<dobey> right, if it's bytes vs. unicode issue, sending the right thing instead seems like a better solution, even if temporary, no?
<nessita> dobey: well, not really, the difference is that instead of detecting this in the cp layer, syncdaemon will return an error after the udf creation was requested
<nessita> dobey: u1cp should not be using is_link. Besides, the validation is only used from the QT UI, not in the GTK one
<dobey> nessita: right. but sending stuff we know will fail seems like a waste of resources
<nessita> dobey: I agree, we need to move the validation code to u1client and call it from our backend. But this will not be a regression since this is not used from the GTK UI
<ralsina> dobey:also I want to remove the validation from u1cp because it means we have to validate exactly the same way twice, and that's not a good idea
<nessita> dobey: in GTK we do not provide the "create folder" func
<dobey> this seems to affect both
<dobey> it's in controlpanel/backend.py
<nessita> dobey: yes, but the GTK UI does not export folder creation
<nessita> dobey: there is no button nor way to create a new folder in the GTK panel
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> but still, the bug nor proposal state that. nor does the bug state what the problem really is. it states "we are doing this" and only sort of alludes to a problem existing
<dobey> don't thank me yet :)
<nessita> dobey: oh, you made me happy for a few seconds...
<dobey> the ok was "ok, then it doesn't affect gtk+" not "ok, the branch makes sense to me"
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mandel, gatox, Chipaca: mumble?
<mandel> ralsina, that log things is bloody annoying, the only way I've found to work around it is by uninstall/install
<mandel> nessita, alrady there :)
<ralsina> mandel: uh?
<nessita> dobey: so, we're fixing this pretty soon, but adding a decode there is terrible "dirty" and misleading
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> dobey: the bug is "control panel should not call is_link"
<dobey> nessita: so is a comment that says "look at this bug" with a bug that doesn't actually say anything about what the problem is, or why it should not do what it's doing
<mandel> ralsina, the issues with pyexe and stderr
<Chipaca> nessita: otp
<ralsina> mandel: I know what you talk about, don't understand what the problem is with that
<nessita> dobey: let's ask ralsina to improve the bug description! :-)
<nessita> Chipaca: ack
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: file a bug on the bug ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, that is a PITA :)
<ralsina> Will improve it in a minute
<gatox> nessita, ack
<gatox> (mumble)
<dobey> it's like making a bug "control panel should make me a mate" and then adding a "exit 0" in main, because it doesn't make me mate :)
<ralsina> mandel: oh come on, it's a dialog when you close ;-)
<dobey> raise MateNotImplemented
<nessita> dobey: will a better bug description be a good solution for you?
<dobey> i would like to understand what the problem is exactly, yes; and if the calls shouldn't be there, probably just better to remove the code, than comment it out
<dobey> skipping a test that you intend to just remove anyway seems a bit inane
<Chipaca> nessita: on my way now
<ralsina> dobey: I agree and will use an encode() instead of commenting that
<mandel> @png
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> ok
<dobey> brb real quick
<nessita> gatox: trivial fix, you should not add an empty line between these imports:
<nessita> +from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<nessita> +
<nessita> +from ubuntu_sso.qt.gui import SSOWizardPage
<nessita> +
<nessita> +from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt import folders
<nessita> gatox: they are all 3rd party, do you group them altogether
<nessita> all together*
<nessita> gatox: and initializePage has no docstring
<gatox> nessita, fixing it
<nessita> gatox: same for
<nessita> from twisted.internet.defer import inlineCallbacks
<nessita> <no blank line here>
<nessita> from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll look if there is something else like thaat
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> grmbl, my kid apparently has fever and I have to pick him up at school
<nessita> gatox: so, what you did with inlineCallbacks is fine, but I want to be sure you understand there is no need to add the inlineCallbacks decorator to update_sizes and initializePage, unless some caller needs to access the deferred being returned
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: this means I will prbably miss the lisette/claire meeting, which can not be rescheduled much later
<ralsina> :-(
<nessita> ralsina: maybe we should reschedule to tomorrow?
<ralsina> nessita: tomorrow there is no more claire
<nessita> ralsina: no problem then, I can lead the meeting
<nessita> ralsina: I will send notes afterwards
<ralsina> since you own u1cp and diego is doing installer, I think I am not really necessary but I wanted to be there :-(
<nessita> gatox: so, for this thing there is no need to change anything, I just want to know you know the difference :-)
<dobey> ok. muchos releasos
<gatox> nessita, so... do you mean that i should revert the change on local_folders?
<nessita> gatox: one sec (mumble)
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: pushed no_is_link with the encode() call instead of commenting is_link (which makes the name very deceiving ;-) and... I'm off to pick up my kid
<dobey> ralsina: ok, cool
<clarita> nessita are lisette and I going to chat with you then?? :-)
<nessita> clarita: yes, one second, I'm finishing another call
<clarita> nessita okey dokey
<dobey> necessita comida. bbiab :)
<mandel_> alecu, ping
<nessita> alecu: could you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-localrescan-tests/+merge/71059 ? all requested fixes are done
<nessita> gatox: going back to the review...
<nessita> gatox: no need to revert the changes, I want to be sure you understand that we could not add inlineCallbacks to initializePage and update_sizes
<nessita> gatox: so, as an exercise, can you please change on_add_storage_button_clicked to use inlineCallbacks + yield instead of
<nessita>         credtool = CredentialsManagementTool()
<nessita>         d = credtool.find_credentials()
<nessita>         d.addCallback(open_url)
<gatox> nessita, ok... i submit that in this branch or in a new one?
<nessita> gatox: this one, I'm adding more needs fixing to the MP (merge proposal)
<gatox> nessita, okas
<alecu> nessita, approved
<alecu> mandel_, pong
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> gatox: needs fixing / questions added
<gatox> ok
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> lunchtime!
<alecu> mandel, ping!
<alecu> mandel, I think that Watch.stop_watching should return a deferred that is fired when the watch thread actually finishes
<mandel> alecu, but that deferred was already fired, what is the use?
<alecu> mandel, and we should wait on that for test cleanups
<mandel> alecu, can you take a look at shuitl.move branch?
<alecu> mandel, link?
<mandel> alecu, sorry I understood the same referred as in start, sorry
<mandel> alecu, returning a deffered on stop sounds like a good idea but we should check the shutdown methods of sd to use that correctly
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595
<alecu> mandel, right, it's a new one. I think we should have a new deferred, (let's call it "stopped") that means that the watch has correctly been removed.
<alecu> mandel, right, we should make sure all of sd uses it.
<mandel> alecu, sounds like a reasonable solutions since we have threads there
<mandel> alecu, will make the solution cleaner and symetric which I like
<alecu> mandel, so, right now I'm adding errbacks when a thread fails to start. I'll run the tests with this, and probably in the next branch I'll try fixing the stop to see if the rest of tests are fixed.
<mandel> alecu, soudns good... I wonder, why did the thread fail to start?
<mandel> alecu, do we reach a limit?
<alecu> mandel, we'll find out soon!
<alecu> mandel, btw: if you can, please review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-unorsai/+merge/71233
<mandel> alecu, on it!
<alecu> oooh
<alecu> mandel, sorry, I forgot that nessita suggested that facundobatista should review it first, to see if the approach is right.
<alecu> mandel, btw: that branch fixes run_tests.bat, so now you can use it like "run_tests.bat -t [regexp]"
<mandel> alecu, yeah, it was the first thing I noticed :)
<alecu> facundobatista, if you can, please review the above branch ^^^^
<mandel> alecu, I think we should move the common code on runt_tests to u1.devtools
<mandel> alecu, and add it as a bat for u1trial
<facundobatista> alecu, I can, but not now
<alecu> facundobatista, it's a very small branch, but review it when you can.
<mandel> alecu, so we can call u1trial.bat tests or something like that
<dobey> hmm?
<mandel> dobey, adding a batch for u1trial on windows :)
<dobey> mandel: the common code for run-tests is in devtools already. it's called u1trial :)
<mandel> dobey, but is not a batch which means that the stupid cmd wont recognize the command :(
 * mandel is scared that he knew what a dobeys 'hmm' meant
<dobey> mandel: you mean you have to run "python u1trial.exe" on windows?
<mandel> dobey, yeah, ubber lazy I know, but is a pain to have to do python C:\Python27\Scripts\u1trial blah
<mandel> dobey, since cmd does not recognize .py
<dobey> mandel: but it's an .exe on windows right?
<mandel> dobey, no, u1trial is not packaged
<mandel> as an exe I mean
<dobey> mandel: and how do you run syncdaemon/sso/etc?
<mandel> dobey, you mean the tests or when we create the installers for the users?
<dobey> mandel: i mean, when you run ubuntuone-syncdaemon to make sure it works, how do you run it?
<mandel> dobey, python bin\ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<mandel> but python is an exe so cmd recognizes it
<dobey> mandel: right, because python is written in C
<mandel> dobey, yeah, one of those tiny details ;)
<mandel> dobey, so if we add a stupid batch with python u1trial in it add copy it to C:\Python27\Sripts if people add it to their cmd path they get it correctly :)
<dobey> mandel: eww :(
<dobey> mandel: is there no way to register interpreters some how?
<mandel> dobey, is windows, eww is a common thing to say
<mandel> dobey, yes there is, an you will say eww too :)
<mandel> here: http://docs.python.org/faq/windows.html
<dobey> mandel: install bash and just run everything under bash? :)
<mandel> dobey, hahaha I use cygwin so I'm almost there :)
<mandel> dobey, I really dislike python on windows, but don't tell anyone ;)
<dobey> hooray, problem solved :P
<dobey> i dislike python on *
<dobey> so it's all good
<mandel> dobey, haha nevertheless it would be nice to have the batch :)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: did you fix all the needs fixing I added to shutil-move? besides what we discusses in mumble
<nessita> mandel: import out of order, invalid docstrings, etc
<nessita> mandel: -> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595/comments/154631/
<mandel> nessita, yes, but looks like I did not push it, doing it now
<mandel> nessita, can you create shares with mandel_shares_tests
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: what's that? an username? or an invalid email? :-P
<dobey> mandel: maybe, will think, because i don't like it
<mandel> nessita, a user name :)
<mandel> dobey, sure, is just a wishlist :)
<nessita> mandel: you sure? how did you force a user username?
<nessita> mandel: I mean, as far as I know there is no way to force a username...
<mandel> nessita, oh, there is not... then I set my full name to that haha
<nessita> or am I missing something?
<mandel> nessita, how do you get the username?
<nessita> mandel: query the rest api for the account info
<nessita> mandel: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/account_info/
<nessita> mandel: you open the control panel and see the logs, the result is logged
<mandel> nessita, the branch was pushed
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, where are the logs then? in AppData\Local\sxdg ?
<nessita> yeap
 * mandel looks
<mandel> nessita, which attr name should I look for in the json?
<nessita> mandel: username? :-D
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> nessita, https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/xTcwtTw
<mandel> nessita, looks as expected?
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> mandel: making one share now...
<mandel> sweet :)
<nessita> mandel: please note you will not get an email, but the share directly in your web ui
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, got them, images-rw and images-ro
<mandel> nessita, weird I also got some from alecu and ralsina
<mandel> nessita, EOD here, I need to walk the dog or he will blow up :P
<mandel> nessita, I have the shares so I'll run the IRL tests with both branches tom :)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, matt needs some one to ask for a 'feature' hehe
 * alecu has left tests running, and is heading for lunch
<facundobatista> alecu, FS_FILE_OPEN? need fixing
<facundobatista> nessita, ^
<nessita> facundobatista: also, my doubt was: adding a content to the sh5 in man in the middle is harmless for the test?
<nessita> facundobatista: or we expect those events even if the sh5 file is empty
<dobey> are there any u1client branches about to be approved soon?
<nessita> dobey: yes, coming in!
<nessita> dobey: I just approved one
<dobey> nessita: can you try to time it so that 2 branches are aproved at the same time (that don't depend on each other)?
<nessita> oh
<nessita> yes, let me dessapprove this one then
<nessita> dobey: I'll let you know
<dobey> nessita: ok, thanks. i think the issue we discussed yesterday happens when there are 2 u1client branches approved, and stacked up for merging, so want to try and force that condition, to get some more data from tarmac :)
<nessita> good
<facundobatista> nessita, the events are the same
<facundobatista> nessita, *should* be the same
<nessita> facundobatista: but the problem is that we don't the the closewrite one if we don t write to the file
<nessita> facundobatista: so I was wondering if we should fake the closewrite with an empty file
<nessita> don't get* the...
<facundobatista> nessita, maybe! the FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE is expected by the rest of SD if you do the open("foo", "w").close()
<nessita> facundobatista: that is my point exactly
<facundobatista> nessita, otherwise, you'd not get an Upload, for example
<nessita> facundobatista: that's why I'm scared of fixing the test by adding a write to it
<nessita> alecu: ^
<facundobatista> nessita, shouldn't be other tests in the notification part for this?
<nessita> facundobatista: not sure what are you asking
<facundobatista> nessita, I bet I had tests for all these operations! maybe those tests were tweaked?
<nessita> facundobatista: well, most of test_eq_inotify is failing for us... so... probably there are tests that are failing because of that
<nessita> facundobatista: so I would advice to alecu we keep having man in the middle failing and go a fix all the eq_inotify
<facundobatista> nessita, OTOH, note that the events from man_in_the_middle are faked from LR
<facundobatista> nessita, so, you shouldn't really get the events for the 'zz' file from the file notification part, but from LR
<nessita> facundobatista: hum, man in the middle does depend on the FS events, no?
<gatox_> EOD for me! byeeeeeee
<nessita> facundobatista: why is not pushing the CLOSEWRITE if is faked?
<facundobatista> nessita, no idea
<facundobatista> nessita, the events for 'zz' are faked in line 523 of local_rescan.py
<nessita> facundobatista: maybe this is another issue related to stats?
<facundobatista> nessita, when 'zz' is found as a new file
<nessita> facundobatista: you mean line 498
<nessita> ?
<nessita>     494                     if different:
<nessita>     495                         # hash it to see the changes, Sync will take care
<nessita>     496                         log_debug("comp yield: file %r in LOCAL and changed",
<nessita>     497                                   fullname)
<nessita>     498                         events.append(('FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE', fullname))
<facundobatista> nessita, the 'man in the middle' test is generating that case, exactly: put a file in a directory when LR is scanning that directory; LR should abort, re-scan again, and find that file as new
<nessita> facundobatista: I still can't see where, I think you have an "old" trunk
<facundobatista> nessita, no, I mean 527 from trunk revno 1103
<nessita> I have this in line 527                 # hey, it's new!
<nessita> you mean the event from line 533?
<facundobatista> nessita, I mean the whole block code startnig from 527
<facundobatista> nessita, hey, 'zz' is new!!
<nessita> right
<nessita> let me confirm in the logs that we're going thru that branch
<nessita> facundobatista: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663604/ <- zz does not apppear as "is new"
<nessita> facundobatista: and, I'm puzzled, zz appears to be a... directory? :-/
<nessita> ah no, is not a dir
<nessita> facundobatista: there are EQ events being pushed inside local rescan
<facundobatista> nessita, if you run it in linux, it goes through that block
 * nessita runs
<facundobatista> nessita, where the CREATE for zz comes? (line 77 in the log)
<nessita> I don't know :-/
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<facundobatista> nessita, note that if LR is not going through the codeblock we said before, you're losing new files if they're created while LR is on that directory
<facundobatista> nessita, LR should make two rounds on the same directory
<nessita> facundobatista: right, I'm out of ideas what is going on in windows
<facundobatista> nessita, the first one, when commiting, freeze_commit() (filesystem_notifications.py, line 168) should say that the process is dirty
<nessita> facundobatista: can we restart the conversation when alecu returns? he will be debugging this
<facundobatista>             self.log.debug("Dirty by %s", self.frozen_evts)
<facundobatista> nessita, ^ no "Dirty" in your log
<nessita> right
<nessita> so this is even more interesting
<facundobatista> nessita, maybe we should mumble it?
<nessita> facundobatista: definietly
<facundobatista> nessita, is exactly what the test is testing :)
<nessita> dobey: does this make sense? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663623/ can't run make under trunk in u1client
<nessita> dobey: ignore me
<nessita> dobey: I'm about to approve 2 branches, shall I continue?
<ralsina> and hello again
<nessita> hi ralsina
<dobey> nessita: please
<nessita> dobey: done
<nessita> alecu: when you come back, let's talk about the events and LR
<dobey> nessita: what was with the make error? you removed syncdaemon.conf?
<nessita> dobey: yeap :-/
<nessita> dobey: I was testing a branch from roberto that adds default locations for .conf files
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> anyone needs reviews?
 * fagan1 is available for reviews as well 
<nessita> ralsina: we had the talk with lisette, and she still can't connect her client, can you please do the follow up with her?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: she's surely gone already, but I'll do it tomorrow early
<nessita> ralsina: also, she mentioned we need some UI for the uninstall process, she files a bug and will propose some simple workflow
<nessita> ralsina: yeap
<nessita> ralsina: we also need to re-evaluate the payment stuff, are we gonna add that to the installer? I know before we said we won't, because server side was note ready, but maybe now is ready? would you know?
<ralsina> nessita: AFAIK, it's not ready, and I am not planning it for this release
<nessita> ralsina: do we know when will it be ready server side?
<nessita> ralsina: she mentioned that if we don't have that, she needs to build new workflows for the sync local folders frame, since the user may run out of quota by choosing too many folders
<ralsina> nessita: I'll ask beuno, but with the new accounts stuff I am not sure it's even possible
<ralsina> nessita: the mockup has a "you are using too much space, click here to buy space" message
<ralsina> nessita: and that's actually implemented
<nessita> ralsina: right, but she mentioned we should not send the user to the web at that point
<beuno> ralsina, what?
<beuno> I thought the embedded thing was all ready to go?
<nessita> ralsina: I think the button was suppose to take the user to the payment frame (local(
<nessita> ))
<ralsina> beuno: no, that button goes to the web because we were not implementing that
<nessita> ralsina: well, lisette is not aware of that... did you talk to her about that?
<ralsina> beuno, nessita: if we go the embedding way, we can probably do it
<beuno> ralsina, what?  why?  what did we do that work then?
<nessita> ralsina: you lost me too :-)
<nessita> shall we mumble?
<ralsina> beuno: we are going to use it, but we haven't had time to do it for this release :-(
<beuno> oh
<beuno> :(
<beuno> ok
<nessita> ralsina: we're going to use what where? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: beuno & team created a no-header/ no-footer version of the site
<dobey> magic
<ralsina> nessita: so, we could embed that to do our "buy stuff" page
<nessita> ralsina: the whole site?
<beuno> nessita, yes, the whole site
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<beuno> any page will work on any size
<beuno> and you can log in the user with an oauth token
<ralsina> and since it has no navigation in it, you can't wander off into bad places
<nessita> beuno, ralsina: can we mumble for a few minutes? I have some questions...
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<beuno> sure
<ralsina> beuno: I admit that "si nos sobraba tiempo" is just a way to say no ;-)
<ralsina> and we are/will be  using the headless/footless view for TOS too
<beuno> cool, np
<dobey> grumble.
 * alecu is catching up with the backlog
<nessita> alecu: when you're ready, let's have a mumble with facundobatista
<facundobatista> nessita, alecu, I'm leaving in 20' to Felipe's doctor, so hurry up, or let's talk tomorrow
<nessita> facundobatista: entering mumble
<alecu> entering
<nessita> facundobatista: vení!
<ralsina> ugh, IRC was down and I didn't notice. Missed anything?
<ralsina> dobey: did you see the canonistack announcement? How do you feel about tarmac on that?
<dobey> i feel like FML right now with all the problems i'm having. and no i haven't seen anything really
<ralsina> dobey: whoa, anything I can help you with?
<dobey> tell me why gpg won't accept my passphrase? :)
<ralsina> dobey: I have three answers for that, and they all are going to make you want to punch me, so pass ;-)
<dobey> brb
<fagan> joshuahoover: hey,  got your email,  ill go do that link change tomorrow morning
<fagan> shouldnt take that long
<joshuahoover> fagan: ah, cool...i just sent an update on doing redirects instead
<fagan> joshuahoover: well I dont mind changing them anyway
<joshuahoover> fagan: thanks!
<fagan> its just a find and replace and not all pages need to be updated
<joshuahoover> fagan: all faqs and tutorials on the wikis do need this
<fagan> joshuahoover: yep but most of the FAQ pages dont have links luckly enough :)
<ralsina> fagan: they probably have links somewhere else. Nothing is ever actually lost in the internet you know ;-)
<joshuahoover> fagan: right, but they all need to be redirected to their new pages on the u1 site
<fagan> joshuahoover: cool will do
<fagan> Wow I didnt actually look at the FAQ and tutorials section of the site its looking great
<alecu> nessita, dobey: I want to remove the "-c" from the call to u1trial in run_tests.bat in u1-client
<alecu> nessita, dobey: we should be able to use "run_tests.bat -c" instead
<dobey> alecu: i don't understand that exactly
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure that'll work, I mean, if we don't pass the -c tests the suite is not run under windows
<alecu> nessita, -c means "run coverage tests"
<nessita> alecu: really??!?
<nessita> alecu: then ignore me :-)
<alecu> nessita, and that's the coverage report that's shown at the end of the test run.
<alecu> dobey, I don't understand what you don't understand
<dobey> well -c means "show coverage report"
<nessita> alecu: right, so, I don't understand how without the -c I could not run the test suite when I was first trying to run this. Maybe I had more errors that I did not notice
<dobey> alecu: i don't understand why you want to require passing those args to run-tests.bat, given that run-tests.bat isn't just running u1trial i presume, but also style checks?
<alecu> dobey, I want it to stop running the coverage checks, because those lines make the tests result scroll by
<dobey> ah
<alecu> dobey, in fact, when I run run_tests.bat with a specific regex of tests, coverage and style checks are annoying.
<dobey> alecu: why don't you just run u1trial with the args you want then?
<dobey> alecu: or is this "it's a pain because it's windows" ?
<alecu> dobey, because the cmdline is huge. I suppose I can make a script to just run that.
<alecu> but since run_tests.bat already has a way to specify parameters to u1trial, it makes sense to use it
<alecu> and if run_tests changes to update some env var or anything, I won't have to update my scripts.
<dobey> alecu: but it means the default is to not do all that stuff, if you modify it to only do that stuff when you say to
<dobey> alecu: i think by default, it should check/report as much as possible
<alecu> dobey, it's called "run_tests". Not "run_test_and_coverage_and_clean_lint_balls"
<dobey> alecu: do you really want to type the latter to run everything and make sure your stuff is ready for commit?
<dobey> or do you want to type run-tests
<dobey> and it should be run-tests. for some reason ralsina and mandel have an underscore fetish or something :)
<alecu> dobey, cmd.exe autocompletes as well. You've used windows after 2001, right?
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> dobey: I don't get it, it's called run-tests.bat
<dobey> ralsina: then why is everyone typing run_tests.bat in irc?!
<ralsina> dobey: beats me :-)
<dobey> alecu: i haven't used DOS since 1995, no :)
<dobey> in windows i click on icons and then kill monsters
<ralsina> dobey: let me bring you up to speed: it has the same "history automplete" as in 1993, history is more broken, but it does autocomplete filenames (but not command names ;-)
<alecu> dobey, cmd.exe is NT, not DOS. anyway, I don't mind typing something long just before sending stuff to commit. I just hate typing "python c:\python27\scripts\u1trial --reactor=twisted tests -t whatever" every time I need to run some tests.
<dobey> ralsina: heh
<ralsina> alecu: python c:[f8]
<dobey> alecu: really i'm not picky about it, but it should do everything by default. beyond that i really don't much care :)
<ralsina> but yes, that would be really nice to have
<nessita> ralsina: this is the bug lisette filed for the uninstaller bug #824653
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 824653 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/824653 is private
<ralsina> nessita: thans, posted a description of what's doable
<alecu> ralsina, I didn't get the "[f8]" :-(
<ralsina> alecu: f8 key
<alecu> ralsina, I got that right. But I still don't get it
<ralsina> alecu: if you have typed that command before, it will autocomplete it
<ralsina> sadly, it doesn't persist through sessions
<alecu> ralsina, oh, the mighty doskey
<ralsina> yep
<alecu> ralsina, I usually use the UP key to get at that command. But it's between sessions that's annoying.
<karni> nhaines: ping
<nhaines> karni: pong
<karni> nhaines: Hi man, got a minute?
<nhaines> karni: sure thing.  what's up?
<karni> nhaines: I made notifications, that are left *after* UBuntu One Files has uploaded/downloaded files
<karni> nhaines: I've also changed the notifications during transfers (no progress bar yet, though)
<karni> nhaines: And I have a question here
<karni> nhaines: Assume you upload a file, then tap two files to download
<karni> nhaines: You'd see "Uploading file 1 of 1" (on-going notification)
<karni> nhaines: afterwards, you'd see "Downloading file 1 of 2", and "2 of 2" accordingly
<karni> nhaines: After transfers have finished, you'd see a notification that you can dismiss, saying "Uploaded 1 of 1 files, Downloaded 2 of 2 files" (or 1 of 2, say, if one dowload has failed)
<karni> nhaines: Now the question
<nhaines> Okay.  :)
<karni> nhaines: Is it ok, to jump between ongoing upload and download notifications. I don't want to overwhealm the user, and post too lenthy notification texts.
<dobey> cheers everyone. have good evenings
<karni> bye dobey
<nhaines> Good night dobey.
<karni> nhaines: Instead of posting "Uploading 1 of 1 files, Downloading 0 of 2 files" (because it's uploading stuff at that moment, not downloading)
<karni> nhaines: What do you think?
<nhaines> I think it's better to just have one notification for that and not two separate ones.
<karni> nhaines: When you have on-going transfers, you'll see it in "On-going" notification area
<nhaines> I'd rather have a larger text in the notification area than constant updates across the notification bar when I'm doing other things.
<karni> nhaines: Once they're done, that one will disappear, and a dismissable notification will be posted at the bottom of notificatoin area.
<karni> nhaines: It's a little smarter than that.
<karni> Let me explain.
<nessita> dobey: have we made a release of u1cp before feature freeze?
<nessita> dobey: I keep seeing the LOGFOLDER import error coming in in bugs reports
<karni> nhaines: If you tap 10 files "tap tap tap ...", you'll only see first notification "Downloading file 1 of 1"
<karni> nhaines: But as you tap the 2...10 files, the notificaiton will be updated, without showing it in the ticker area (you know, poping it at the top for 2 seconds)
<nhaines> karni: okay, good, that's what I imagined.
<karni> nhaines: So, the deal is (an extreme example), you upload some files, download some, then upload again, and download
<karni> nhaines: You'd see "Uploading file 1 of 3", then "Downloading file 1 of 2", "2 of 2", "Uploading file 2 of 3", "3 of 3", "Downloading file 2 of 2", and lastly the dismissable notificaiton.
<karni> nhaines: And the ticker (the visible notification in the system bar) would show:
<karni> nhaines: 1) either once and then 2) second for the summary "Uploaded 3 of 3 files, Downloaded 2 of 2"
<karni> nhaines: or every time it's a different type of transfer. so, 1) upload 2) download [+silent download] 3) upload [+silent upload] 4) download 5) summary
<karni> nhaines: It's pretty hard to explain. Do you follow?
<nhaines> I think so.
<karni> nhaines: If it changes from "I'm downloading files" to "Oh, now I'm uploading some files", would you like to see a notification ticker (text in the system bar)?
<karni> OR only "I'm doing stuff now" and then "I've done this and that, I'm done."
<nhaines> I'd prefer the first one: once and then second for summary.
<nhaines> Or 1) once for upload, 2) once for download, and 3) combined summary.
<nhaines> If that makes any sense.  :)
<karni> nhaines: So if you've scheduled an upload after step 2) (uploading a custom file), you'd like it to be silent update of the notification then?
<nhaines> Yes, I think so.
<karni> nhaines: What's the time at your timezone
<karni> *?
<nhaines> karni: it's 14:28 PDT right now.
<karni> nhaines: Oh, that's pretty cool. I can sent you an apk in the middle of the night here hahah.
<nhaines> karni: haha, yup!
<nhaines> U1 Files has really impressed my friends with both my Android phone and Ubuntu.  It's super useful to me to be able to text short URLs of files to friends.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/errback-watches/+merge/71283
<ralsina> alecu: sure!
<karni> nhaines: I'm happy to hear that! I'm working on it every day to improve it. Although some changes are (sadly) less visible than others.
<nessita> alecu: looking!
<nessita> ralsina: you forgot to actually approve this one, can you please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/no-makedirs/+merge/71101
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> nessita: done, sorry
<nessita> is ok
<nessita> alecu: I think you're masquerading error from pywintypes here  except Exception as error:
<alecu> nessita, I explicitly removed the import of pywintypes.error (see lines 84, 85 in the diff)
<nessita> alecu: you're so right
<alecu> nessita, I want to catch *every* exception
<nessita> alecu: I swapped read and green in my head :-/
<alecu> nessita, cool :-)
<alecu> nessita, eso te pasa por juntarte con batista!
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on that branch
<alecu> ralsina, great, thanks.
<nessita> alecu: silly change, can you please capitalize """throw a fake exception."""
<alecu> Absolutely
<alecu> nessita, change pushed
<dobey> nessita: is because of new ubuntuone-client. i will do a cp release tomrrow to fix it
<nessita> dobey: thanks!!!
<nessita> alecu: approving
<alecu> woohooohoo
<nessita> bye all! see ya guys tomorrow
#ubuntuone 2011-08-12
<ceramicm> Package was built successfully. Thanks for the help.
<FxIII> hi all
<FxIII> I need to run the sync daemon using the command line
<FxIII> i started the syncdaemon --oauth but i get an error
<FxIII> I get ubuntuone.platform.linux.dbus_interface.NoAccessToken:  Credentials Error  [...] UserCancelled [...] The user cancelled a prompt
<FxIII> any idea?
<FxIII> my network manager does not know the custom ppp connection in ppp0 may be a problem?
<ceramicm> FxIII: Run seahorse. Do you see anything listed called "Ubuntu One"
<FxIII> ceramicm: seahorse?
<FxIII> ceramicm: where i can find it?
<ceramicm> FxIII: It allows you to graphically browse keys stored in the GNOME keyring. In a terminal, type "seahorse".
<FxIII> ceramicm: i dont have the X server active
<FxIII> the problem is i cant access to the session bus because there is no DISPLAY variable set
<mandel> fagan, ping
<fagan> mandel: pong
<fagan> morning
<mandel> fagan, morning, sorry I'm a little late, I had to do some errands
<mandel> mainly get petrol to get to the other village to get popoer internet :P
<FxIII> hi mandel
<fagan> np its only me here so no one noticed :)
<mandel> FxIII, hello! did rye manage to get your u1 running without x11?
<mandel> fagan, I think _Chipaca is here too ;)
<mandel> fagan, shall we start with the test?
<fagan> Oh forgot about him
<fagan> mandel: sure if shares are back up
<FxIII> mandel: there is a problem on the device
<FxIII> mandel: it has a custom internet connection that the network manager cant see
<mandel> fagan, turns out that the issue was with the + the web ui does not handle that symbol in an email address well :)
<mandel> fagan, whihc versions of windows do you have?
<fagan> mandel: ah ok
<fagan> I have 1 of everything
<mandel> FxIII, oh :( but I guess we can work around it :)
<mandel> FxIII, if we fake the event of network connect twisted will try to connect anyway and will try to do the job
<mandel> FxIII, it involves either removing the network manager or my tellng you to edit the code, your choice :)
<mandel> fagan, superb, lets start with xp, do you have the deps etc...
<fagan> mandel: nope lost my old VM
<FxIII> mandel: i did not understood the second option ...
<fagan> mandel: want me to get grab them
<mandel> fagan, would be nice yes :)
<fagan> Ok cool will go do that
<mandel> FxIII, I can send you a small patch to make syncdaemon believe that there is no network manager so that it always tries to connect
<mandel> FxIII, and the OS should ensure that we can reach the outside world
<mandel> FxIII, opensource for the win!
<fagan> mandel: well the connection bit is in SSO
<mandel> fagan, no, sso does not use network manager AFAIK
<fagan> mandel: you would need to fix it there since he needs to sign in too
<fagan> mandel: its where the code is
<fagan> mandel: I had to fiddle with the code myself a while back
<fagan> but my patch was bad
<mandel> fagan, can you show me the code?
<mandel> fagan, I dont think networkmanager is a dependency, if it is we can work around it
<fagan> mandel: its in /ubuntusso/networkstate
<mandel> fagan, ok, let me look
<fagan> mandel: its a dbus thing
<fagan> it detects the network state there and sends back if its connected or not...etc
<FxIII> mandel: good idea
<mandel> FxIII, fagan let me take a very wuick look :)
<mandel> fagan, FxIII does not need sso working he added the creds to the conf, right?
<fagan> mandel: just delete all of the tests and the file and have it only returning the network state online
<fagan> mandel: I think so
<mandel> fagan, since he does have the creds the only one we have lie to is syncdaemon :)
<FxIII> mandel: i got the cred using ubuntuone-sso-login.py by rye
<mandel> FxIII, okis, so we only need the sync daemon running :)
<mandel> FxIII, do you know how to apply a patch?
<FxIII> patch diff?
<FxIII> probably I have remember how to do
<FxIII> im ready mandel
<mandel> FxIII, ok, let me make the changes and I'll paste you the patch :)
<FxIII> ty
<mandel> FxIII, if it works we should add a wishlist bug saying what is the problem, say that network manager is stupid and you will like to be able to tell syncdaemon to ignore it :)
<mandel> maybe an extra param would be just enough for this
<FxIII> mandel: where i can find the developing documentation? I'm a Python developer
<FxIII> im not an ubuntu exper alas
<mandel> FxIII, docs for u1?
<fagan> one.ubuntu.com/developer
<FxIII> ok ty fagan
<mandel> FxIII, try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664094/
<mandel> FxIII, the idea is simple, just not check the network manager and do what sd does in the case that is not installed, that is tell the state machine we are connected!
<mandel> FxIII, I have not tested but I think it should do the trick :)
 * mandel hates shares... they seem not to be getting the data
<mandel> seriously, this windows thing is making be a bitter man...
<mandel> FxIII, where are you located by the way?
<FxIII> mandel: sorry located?
<mandel> FxIII, where do you live? 'cause on september there is this: http://bit.ly/nRgoJQ and if you do python you might be interested :)
<FxIII> Ah im in northen Italy now :D
<mandel> stuard will be there and I'll do my best too (I'm a University of Manchester alumni :D)
<mandel> FxIII, oh, nice! well, maybe we can convince them to do it in italy next time :)
<mandel> FxIII, did the patch work?
<FxIII> mandel: can you it whould be wonderfull :D
<FxIII> mandel: no the patch failed
<FxIII> let me se why
<mandel> FxIII, please, maybe I did some stupid error... pastebin it so that I can take a look
<FxIII> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file dbus_interface.py.rej
<FxIII> i'm on /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntuone-client and i did patch < patchfile
<mandel> FxIII, hmm maybe the problem is thatI did it from trunk and you have and older version :P
<mandel> FxIII, can you open /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntuone-client/platfrom/linux/dbus_interface.py and do a search for the network manager bus call?
<mandel> FxIII, or paste bin the file and I'll tell you which lines to delete :)
<FxIII> mandel: what i have to look for?
<mandel> FxIII, org.freedesktop.NetworkManager
<mandel> FxIII, which will lead you to the call that asks dbus to get the network manager object
<mandel> FxIII, there you will see that there is a try except, in the except we are focing the daemon to connect
<mandel> FxIII, so what you want to do is remove the try and always call self.connection_state_changed(NM_STATE_CONNECTED_GLOBAL)
<mandel> so that we do not care of the network manager :)
<FxIII> mandel: ok
<mandel> FxIII, if that does the trick i think we can write a nice patch so that we have an option to pass to the daemon to ignore the network manager
<mandel> FxIII, and I/we'd love you if you propose the patch with some tests and the opts etc.. :)
<mandel> FxIII, orcourse I'm more than happy to give you a hand with it :)
<FxIII> ok
<FxIII> Failure: ubuntuone.platform.linux.dbus_interface.NoAccessToken: CredentialsNotFound
<mandel> FxIII, hurray \Q/
<mandel> FxIII, ok, that is easy, how did you pass the creds last time?
<FxIII> i give the creds...
<mandel> FxIII, can I see the full trace?
<FxIII> mand twice what i posted you
<mandel> FxIII, ok, lets look in the logs, look in you xdg_cache
<mandel> FxIII, it should be somwhere in your home
<mandel> FxIII, ls -la ~ :P
<mandel> that ^ is just in case hehe
<FxIII> not found
<FxIII> i ran that form command line using dbus-launch
<FxIII> I dont know if it matters
<ralsina> good morning!
<karni> morning ralsina
<mandel> FxIII, yes I think it does, how did you use to laucnh it with rye?
<mandel> actuall, rye are you here? we have a really cool idea for a small patch :P
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias!
<ralsina> buen día mandel
<mandel> ralsina, I've taken a look at both of your branches and they are approved, I started with the shares tests, with the current trunk they will not work
<ralsina> both? I think I had only one :-)
<mandel> ralsina, we need the shutil.move branch, yet is starting to look like a monster... is doing to much :(
<ralsina> ugh
<mandel> ralsina, hhaha true, I had a brain fuck because my email client added to links :P
<mandel> ralsina, that branch has gone from removing shutil.move from actianq to remove os.walk, shutil.rmtree and shutil.move for the full app
<mandel> ralsina, I'm making the changes, but I'd have preferred to have a diff bug for that
<mandel> ralsina, also, do you have the backlog from this morning?
<ralsina> mandel: I do, let me read
<rye> mandel, i am here, where's cool idea?
<mandel> ralsina, rye FxIII has problems because network manager is not ecognizing his network device and then sd does not work
<rye> mandel, network-manager-related?
<rye> mandel, if we brink netowkr-manager down it will work
<rye> bring
<rye> network
 * rye has not had his tea yet, high error rate
<ralsina> mandel: oh, that. We have had those before, and we had a fix, I think: don't install network-manager
<mandel> rye, exactly, so I thouhg it would be nice to have an option to force to work around network manager and tell sd to connect directly
<mandel> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> mandel: if you don't have NM installed/running it should do just that, IIRC
<rye> mandel, well, if you stop network-manager then it will be pretty much the same, and in this case why would you need the network manager at all?
<mandel> ralsina, rye: I've ask FxIII to take a look and propose a patch (with our help) and file a bug as a wishlist
<ralsina> mandel: the problem was having NM running and connect to the network some other way
<mandel> rye, ralsina, so why do we even bother with network-manager?
<mandel> I know the code does a try except and if network manager is down we force the connect
<ralsina> mandel: because if it is running, we use it to detect if there is network
<mandel> lets make an option for that --force-connect for ubuntuone-syncdaemon for people with this issues
<mandel> which could also work in windows easily
<mandel> ralsina, one question, when you do a os.rename with a non existing file, what do you get IOError or OSError?
<ralsina> let me check
<mandel> ralsina, with shutil.move you get IOError, yet I'm returning OSError
<mandel> rye, can you give FxIII a hand with the creds issue he has?
<fagan> Its kinda funny that the main part of installing the dependencies is waiting for visual studio C++ to download
<ralsina> mandel: a WindowsError
 * fagan takes a break while waiting
<mandel> ralsina, so OSError, is correct yet shutil returns IOError...
<mandel> puto python!
<mandel> :P
<rye> FxIII, let's make dbus accessible to your shell (you're not going to run X server, right)?
 * rye was using this type of hack until the dev box crashed
<rye> FxIII, um... wait, what is actually the issue you are having, CredentialsError?
<gatox> ralsina, your branch is not working for me, i tried that when i finished adding the qUncompressed
<ralsina> gatox: what branch?
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/not-compressed/+merge/71296
<gatox> about qUncompress
<gatox> i've tried that the first time
<ralsina> what happens when you don't use qUncompress?
<ralsina> gatox: ^
<gatox> ralsina, the style is not applied
<ralsina> gatox: and what's in data()?
<gatox> ralsina, a lot bunch of bytes because in my case the data is compressed... maybe we can use QResource.isCompressed() and applied one or the other
<ralsina> gatox, but why would it be compressed? That's what I don't get
<gatox> ralsina, qt doc: A QResource that is representing a file will have data backing it, this data can possibly be compressed, in which case qUncompress() must be used to access the real data; this happens implicitly when accessed through a QFile.
<ralsina> gatox: or, use -no-compress in pyrcc4 :-)
<ralsina> gatox: since we are compressing with lzma anyway when shipping
<gatox> ralsina, yes, let me tried if that works here
<ralsina> gatox: cool, if it does, I'll add that to the setup.py and it's done
<ralsina> ok, gotta send the boy to get educated! Be back in 71 minutes.
<gatox> ralsina, -no-compress works just fine!
 * fagan needs a new keyboard :/
<fagan> Just let my keyboard fall from my table and its warped and I have to twist it to get it working
<fagan> mandel: I think I have everything
<fagan> mandel: what is it that im testing
<fagan> Oh hes probably walking the monster
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan, we have to test that ro shares work as expected and that a user cannot create a file in an ro share and get it to the server
<mandel> also modify etc..
<mandel> fagan, monster midday walk has been delegated to my littel brother :P
<fagan> mandel: ah slavery :D
<mandel> fagan, I call it training :P
<mandel> fagan, so, do you have a dummy account I can make shres with?
<fagan> mandel: yeah
<fagan> mandel: slimshanyfluke@live.ie
<mandel> fagan, cool, give me a sec while the stupid windows updates apply :(
<mandel> we are doomed: http://www.google.com/patents?id=26aJAAAAEBAJ
<fagan> what a terrible patent
<fagan> love that US patent office sometimes
 * fagan needs a break 
<mandel> fagan, I'm going to have to go home for lunch, shall we get to it in a couple of hours?
<fagan> mandel: sure after standup ill be good
 * fagan is just in need of supplies :D
<mandel> fagan, well, I'll do my best to be on time... I need to fight with a windows update that seems to have broken my sd... or I broke it some other way :(
<fagan> mandel: oh weird :/
<fagan> Its cool I have something to do for josh in the meantime
<fagan> redirecting the wiki pages to the FAQ and tutorials
<mandel> fagan, yeah... no idea WTF is going on..
<fagan> mandel: well if in doubt C4
 * fagan hopes mandel gets the mythbusters reference 
<mandel> yeah, hehe
<mandel> I'm trying with trunk I'm getting handsake timeouts :(
<mandel> ok, fuck I hate windows
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<aquarius> duanedesign, rye, did you know about http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/chalk-notes-ubuntu-sync-android/ ?
<fagan> aquarius: thats really nice :)
 * mandel is utterly confused...
 * duanedesign takes a five mite walk t o glar hi head, BRB
<mandel> duanedesign, you need a dog :)
<aquarius> karni, it might be cool for you to have a chat with jamalta who writes chalk (see above link) about using new SSO stuff for a nicer login experience
<mandel> fagan, have to tried ralsina installer?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<mandel> fagan, did you manage to upload files?
<fagan> I didnt try but I can if you want
<mandel> fagan, it works for me, but running it from trunk it does not... I wonder if we broke something at some point
<mandel> I'm getting an unknown error :(
<fagan> mandel: Hmmmm thats weird whats in the traceback. I wonder if it was something just added that caused it
<mandel> fagan, just that I cannot listen to localhost... smells like something that was added for the IPC... I'll talk with alecu maybe he knows...
<fagan> mandel: oh so at least you have some idea
<fagan> thats good
<mandel> fagan, yeah, but just some idea...
<fagan> well something ive learned from breaking things is knowing ish whats wrong is the start and after that its just debugging
<mandel> hehehe but debugging that code is hard... is mostly black magic :P
<fagan> mandel: hehe well I just put lots of prints where I think its going wrong to say what the variables are and whats going on and it works ok to find out a lot of info about whats going on
<fagan> Im sure someone who is a better programmer wouldnt go do all that though :D
<mandel> fagan, yeah, but in thie case there is twisted, spread.pb decorators.. is a mess
<fagan> mandel: ah well ive never had to figure out anything other than how twisted works so I wouldnt know about messes thankfully
<gatox> ralsina, mandel -> small branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/header-wordwrap/+merge/71349 :D
<mandel> fagan, it is fun to do, yet hard :)
<nessita> buenos días!
<fagan> nessita: hello nessita
<fagan> lol I double up on the nick just to be sure you know that hello was just for you :D
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita, buenas!
<mandel> nessita, got good news, RO shares as in truck wont create the files in the server side :)
<mandel> nessita, I'm going to test what does the access-can-write branch adds and if it is worth it
<nessita> mandel: before that
<nessita> mandel: what happen client side with the ro shares?
<nessita> mandel: I would like to see the log of a run modifying a share RO
<mandel> nessita, the file was created in the fs, but was not updated to the server
<mandel> nessita, and Upload object s created but I never see the file in the web ui
<nessita> mandel: can I see the log? what about removing a file?
<mandel> nessita, sure, let me paste them
<mandel> nessita, there is just one thing I'm having problems with and is the IPC activation, I keep getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664172/
<mandel> nessita, and I've checked and double checked that I have a single instance of the sd
<nessita> mandel: let's go step by step
<nessita> mandel: let's finish talking about shares
<mandel> sure
<nessita> mandel: so, can I see the logs when you modifed RO shares?
<mandel> nessita, yes, I generating clean ones right now
<nessita> ah, ok
<nessita> mandel: make sure to remove a file/dir inside a ro share :-)
<mandel> yes :)
<gatox> nessita, small another: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/header-wordwrap/+merge/71349
<nessita> gatox: sure!
<gatox> nessita, and it has even more tests than line of codes
<gatox> :P
<nessita> gatox: that's what I'm seeing! big APPLAUSE for you
<mandel> nessita, waiting for changes to reach the server and will pates the logs
<nessita> great
<mandel> nessita, there are exceptions due to shutil because I'm using the frozen .exe, see my issue in the email I sent
<mandel> nessita, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664228/
<nessita> looking
<mandel> nessita, the thing is, it works, yet look at the retry
<mandel> nessita, look at the bottom
<nessita> mandel: at the bottom there are events in the RW share... as far as I see
<nessita> mandel: what line in the paste?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: good morning! so, I'm looking at mandel s log, and I see several
<nessita> 2011-08-12 14:48:45,019 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Pb - DEBUG - No signal handler for 'on_request_queue_added' in <twisted.spread.pb.RemoteReference instance at 0x0370DF08>
<nessita> I was wondering if the status aggregator is involved in this
<fagan> me
<nessita> (I know you made this not to fail)
<mandel> nessita, I dont like that the sd will do a retry when it fails to create the folder in a rw
<nessita> mandel: but is ok, RW == read write
<nessita> I mean, it has to retry
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<fagan> ralsina, dobey standup :)
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> nessita, the changes about run-tests has been submitted to my branch
 * fagan forgot alecu 
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> no notes yet
<mandel> nessita, updated log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664231/
<fagan> mandel: you already said me :)
<mandel> hehe
<fagan> (just making sure im sure)
<nessita> dobey: standup?
<fagan> ill go and he can catch up
<nessita> fagan: go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * resetup XP dev env
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * redirections for josh
<fagan> * help mandel
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Na but my keyboard is on its last legs ordering a new one later today
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: tons of reviews and meetings, started with bug #824815
<nessita> TODO: land aforementioned branch, start working on branch to send platform details to the server
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824815 in ubuntu-sso-client "The url signing should support passing query params (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824815
<mandel> DONE: updated shutil.move to change all uses of shutil.rmtree and os.walk. Started testing sd and shares. Found issues when running the code form trunk and send an email about it.
<mandel> TODO: look at the issue I have to run the code from trunk and other branches. Test shares with the set_dir_readonly implemented.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: wont be here next week. Got holidays \Q/
<mandel> gatox: go go go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixing Title and Subtitle bug in SSO Client. Adding Tests for Header in SSO Client. run-tests in sso client fixed to execute UI tests.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on Windows Installer UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> alecu, go
<mandel> nessita, looks like the lof rotated, I'll get you a nicer version in a min
<alecu> DONE: reviews, lots of calls, discussed #824003 with nessita and facundo, fixed bug #824817, worked on bug #824819
<alecu> TODO: finish big branch for bug #824819
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824817 in ubuntuone-client "Errors in the watch threads are not handled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824817
<nessita> mandel: ok, be sure you play with a RO share
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824819 in ubuntuone-client "SD and tests need to wait until a watch is removed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824819
<dobey> me
<fagan> next ralsina mandel already went
<ralsina> DONE: took kid to the doctor, windows call, reviews, found a bit of a problem *after* merging Diego's branch. TODO: fix that bug (qUncompress causes segfault), implement uninstaller as discussed with lisette, reviews, etc.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, I did the changes to ro too.. weird
<ralsina> dobey, right?
<dobey> λ DONE: gnome/installer releases/uploads
<dobey> λ TODO: hackday (tarmac), administrata
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<fagan> Comments?
<gatox> nope
<mandel> I need to run home, I'm really later for lunch
<nessita> nopes, other than I miss freaky friday
<nessita> mandel: go
<mandel> nessita, can we have mumble at 4 so I have a decent internet connection?
<nessita> mandel: sure
<gatox> i need to leave for a while... i have to take my picture for the visa :P
<mandel> thx! cu then!
<fagan> Anyone got any keyboard suggestions?
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, Chipaca, gatox: mumble in 55 minutes
 * fagan is looking to invest in one.
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> brb
 * nessita -> building mate time
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: happy carving! ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: I suggest a model-m
<fagan> ralsina: pro :D
<ralsina> fagan: the superloud click will keep you company
<ralsina> plus, you can use it to kill rodents up to 15kg without ill side effects
<fagan> I was looking into steelseries one since the keys are really soft and its pretty sturdy
<alecu> nessita, it's ok for some lines like the one you pasted above that to show up on the DEBUG log; they used to be a WARN followed by a stacktrace *each*
<fagan> ralsina: awesome haha
<ralsina> works as a cricket bat or looter deterrent, as well
<fagan> ralsina: im sure it works as a keyboard too
<ralsina> fagan: oh, sure, that too
<ralsina> fagan: I suggest the modified one with the all-black keys (nothing written in them)
<fagan> and also im sure I can use it as a wedge for lifting stuff
<fagan> ralsina: I actually think ive seen that :)
<ralsina> gatox: pushed not-compressed with the -no-compress flag, could you test it?
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<alecu> nessita, also, it looks like we are using a different ipc object with a new tcp connection per control panel page (or even more!) so that's why there are so many lines, and that's something we should fix.
<alecu> ralsina, I need to take Amelia to kinder, but it's raining around here, so it'll take a while to find a cab.
<alecu> ralsina, it was raining "teresos de punta" some 30 minutes ago, so that's why we didn't go earlier.
<alecu> ralsina, so, I'll probably be late for the meeting. What time are we having it?
<ralsina> alecu: same thing here, it took me 45 minutes to go 4 blocks :-(
<nessita> alecu: I read that from your email, but the control panel does not use the queue_added/removed thingy
<nessita> alecu: in 48 minutes
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks.
<ralsina> nessita: when sd has an event (say, a share added), it sends that signal over every connection. If u1cp opened many, it will get that many times
<nessita> ralsina: right, but control panel never "connects" to queue_added/queue_removed
<nessita> ralsina: that's why I see those in the log and I'm not that sure is the control panel
<alecu> nessita, the way it works now, it connects to "every signal"
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: +1 to also fix the control panel connection
<ralsina> nessita: it receives it anyway. I saw them in the control panel log
<alecu> nessita, and then sd tries to send each signal
<nessita> ok, understood
<alecu> nessita, and if there's no handler for that signal, it's logged as debug
<nessita> right
<fagan> joshuahoover: hey, you are missing an image on https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-bookmarks-sync/
<fagan> oh its on all the tutorials
 * alecu rushes. ttyl
<gatox> ralsina, +1 Approved (now i leave :P brb)
<ralsina> gatox: +1 from me too, merging!
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review please?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/sign-ui-with-query-params/+merge/71352
<ralsina> nessita: I was having problems with signed URLs
<nessita> ralsina: I'm still reviwing gatox's branch
<nessita> (FYI)
<ralsina> nessita: oops
<ralsina> nessita: claim the reviews, please
<nessita> ralsina: I claimed the review!
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> really????
<nessita> Natalia Bidart                                                                 45 minutes ago                                           Pending                    [Review]
<ralsina> maybe I didn't reload it :-(
<nessita> maybe :-)
<nessita> an actually that branch will go pass tarmac
 * ralsina hates Visual C++ runtime with the heat of 1000 suns
<nessita> will not go*
<ralsina> so, no harm done, except to dobey's server ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: you can use gcc
<ralsina> fagan: no, I can't
<nessita> ralsina: what can we do to have tarmac running QT tests when landing branches ?
<fagan> ralsina: its hard to install but possible on windows
<ralsina> fagan: trust me I can't
<dobey> ralsina: no, tarmac won't do anything if there are Pending reviews, expect to complain on the proposal
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok ill take your word for it :D
<ralsina> nessita: well... if pyqt is installed and we use xvfb, I don't see  why not
<nessita> ralsina: qtrecator
<dobey> nessita: well qtreactor needs to be productized/packaged
<ralsina> nessita: that too
<nessita> dobey: how can we have that?
<ralsina> plus, sso-client-qt is broken on linux (needs refactoring)
<nessita> dobey: and is there any chance you install qtreactor by hand until we can build  package for it?
<nessita> ralsina: test for QT UI pass in linux...
<nessita> ralsina: as long as you have the qtreactor in the PYTHONPATH
<ralsina> nessita: then just that
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: so I was hoping we could have tarmac landing QT branches soon... since our releases depend on that code, it will be great to know nothing gets into trunk if it does not pass the tests
<dobey> i'd rather avoid having things that aren't packages.
<nessita> dobey: I know, I'm asking for an exception, or ideas about how to solve this soon
<nessita> dobey: do you know if is there a particular issue to package qtreactor?
<nessita> or is just doable but no one had the time?
<ralsina> nessita: have you actually tested signing urls lately? And has it worked?
<dobey> the only real issues i know of are that it's not productized (has no setup.py), and nobody has been scheduled to do it
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I tested that branch yesterday. You can try it too: in linux, run the service with: DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login, open the control panel, remove the current device, and authenticate again
<ralsina> nessita: ok, thanks
<dobey> and i have no idea whether it's actually maintained upstream or not
<dobey> which reminds me
<dobey> we need to discuss pyxdg
<nessita> dobey: so, if it's not maintained upstream, we can't package it?
<dobey> because it isn't really being maintained upstream :(
<dobey> nessita: well if it's not maintained upstream, we need to make a plan to either fork and maintain it, or stop using it, i think.
<nessita> dobey: guh
<joshuahoover> fagan: ah, thanks, i'll fix that
<dobey> nessita: indeed
<dobey> nessita: qt4reactor at least seems to have had a commit on 2011-06-04
<fagan> joshuahoover: np ill send back anything else I spot while im around
<joshuahoover> fagan: thanks!
<dobey> oh right, forgot to list cp release on standup
<failure> Hello, i need help with all my phones gone, i installed a new client and it removed all picures from the ubuntu one cloud, is there possible to restore those ?
<failure> my account pb@osix.eu
<fagan> karni: ^
<failure> anyone know is its possible ? or is all my picures lost ?
<failure> phones = picures btw :P
<fagan> Oh then this is a job for duanedesign id presume
<failure> fagan: ?
<ralsina> I can do a setup.py for qt4reactor, should be fairly trivial
<alecu> failure, there is a temporary backup for all accidentally deleted files, so they will likely be restored
<alecu> failure, let's ping rye and duanedesign to see if any of them can help
<alecu> failure, are the pictures gone from the ubuntuone web too?
<duanedesign> hello
<failure> alecu: yes
<dobey> ralsina: yeah i don't think it's hard, but i don't know how responsive upstream is
<ralsina> dobey: I will do it and submit it on my sandwich time today, see what happens.
<failure> alecu: i did a fresh install, but i did have the some hostname as the old and some home, and connected to ubuntu one, then it sync somehow my new picures that was empty
<failure> alecu: from 17GB down to 1.7GB
<failure> alecu: and now i see some conflics aswell
<failure> alecu: i think something is messed up...
<alecu> failure, that's unfortunate, but I'm sure we'll find a way to recover the files
<failure> alecu: are you able to help me or what to do ?
<alecu> duanedesign, do you know about the procedure to recover files? can you help ^^?
<failure> alecu: a restore from yesterday will work also, if you have backups
<failure> its 10 years of my life, thats why i had it backuped at ubuntuone :P
<dobey> ralsina: might be a good idea to move stuff around in that tree too
<karni> fagan: failure: I'm reading
<failure> karni: ?
<rye> karni, duanedesign, me is reading too
<karni> I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<failure> i want to restore my ~/Pictures
<karni> "i did a fresh install, but i did have the some hostname as the old and some home, and connected to ubuntu one, then it sync somehow my new picures that was empty"
<fagan> karni: not your prob failure said phone on new client and I was like karni country
<rye> failure, it was in your ~/Pictures UDF, right?
<karni> failure: Could you try to rephrase this, please?
<rye> facundobatista, was it in "~/Pictures - $something" or in "~/Pictures" ?
<failure> karni: i lost my ~/Picures can you please restore it?
<karni> failure: "failure said phone on new client" wtf? :D
<rye> failure, ^
<karni> failure: sorry, that was to fagan :)
<rye> facundobatista, sorry, tab completion failed
<karni> fagan: rephrase that, please xD ↑
<facundobatista> rye, no worry
<fagan> karni: failure said new client and phone but meant pictures sorry for the ping
<failure> karni: please restore my entire ~/Picures
<karni> oh right, failure is a nick. sorry fagan
<failure> :)
<rye> failure, duanedesign, karni, lets synchronize our conversation
<karni> rye: Sorry.
<rye> failure, could you please tell the details of how the files were lost?
<nessita> ralsina: mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: going
<nessita> alecu: can I have a trivial review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-qt/+merge/71362 ?
<failure> rye: i got a new pc, installed ubuntu 11.04. with the some hostname as my old, copy /home/patbat/ to the new PC. then i started ubuntu one, to sync the rest, then i synced my ~/Pictures (i guess) from the new PC that had nothing in ~/Pictures
<rye> failure, understood
<failure> rye: i have now removed the access to all my clients without the new one.
<failure> rye: thats endlessdream
<rye> failure, before we proceed, could you please archive the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ from your new machine and send them to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com ? I am looking into the recovery now
<failure> tar zcvf onelogs.tar.gz ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<failure> sending it now from pb@osix.eu
<failure> thank you rye
<failure> i hope we can restore this
<failure> mail delivered
<rye> verterok, ^ we really need some sort of tying the metadata to the machine, otherwise overwriting metadata is going to cause this ^
<failure> rye: how is it going ? :)
<karni> rye: Before that, maybe we should add it to the FAQ "If you're moving your U1 files out of a synced machine, disconnect it first. Also, never move $metadata_dir along with your files."
<rye> karni, or move metadata dir along with ALL the folders. OTOH the inodes will change, but the hash will be the same so no reupload
<karni> rye: It's not my area of expertise :) But when I had the same problem, facundobatista told me to remove metadata dir, and let U1 recalculate hashes from scatch and do it's thing. And it helped.
<karni> rye: Although it wasn't exactly the same case.. I changed my username and renamed by home dir ;D
<karni> (Of course, it was more than mv /home/foo /home/bar, as I had encrypted home, but it's another story.)
<rye> karni, yes, that is the best way, except that it will redownload all the files, but safe
<verterok> rye: overwriting metadata is always a bad thing
<verterok> what's "this"? :)
<karni> rye: It wouldn't redownload stuff, why would it. It would only compare current file hashes with metadata from the server. Nothing to redownload.
<karni> verterok: Hiya :) !
<rye> karni, ah, true
<alecu> nessita, +1 on the run-qt branch
 * nessita dances
<karni> hi nessita :)
<nessita> hi karni!
<karni> \o
<gatox> i'm back...
<gatox> hate errands
<ralsina> Ok, solved the signed URL problem. Doesn't work in the embedded webkit, works just fine on chrome
<ralsina> nessita: smallest branch ever! This is code we are probably going to remove as we mentioned today, but just in case we don't....
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/missing_slash/+merge/71376
<nessita> ralsina: I can't see the diff in LP yet, but you should know I WANT TESTS :-D
<ralsina> nessita: the code does the exact same thing as before, I just changed a constant :-)
<nessita> ralsina: which you should be tetsing when asserting over the params value, right? ah? right?
<ralsina> and the URL is encrypted in the output :-D
<nessita> ralsina: I would expect a test that mocks oauth.OAuthRequest.from_consumer_and_token and assert over the params :-)
<ralsina> Ok, no it's not. Sure, adding test ;-)
<nessita> thanks!!!
<mandel> nessita, alecu: merged with trunk and fixed conflicts: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595
<nessita> mandel: looking!
<mandel> thx!
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the test
<nessita> mandel: dude, in bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon shutil comes before sys and signal imports
<nessita> mandel: please remember alphabetical order for all the imports :-)
<nessita> mandel: no, wait
<nessita> mandel: I looked the diff backwards!!!
<nessita> mandel: it used to be in the wrong order, but you removed it. Ignore my last comment!
<nessita> mandel: I double checked this: when you merged trunk in, you duplicated this import: from ubuntuone.syncdaemon import local_rescan
<mandel> ok
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel: and you added an empty line here:
<nessita>     stat_path,
<nessita> <here>
<nessita> )
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita, sorted, anything else?
<nessita> mandel: you changed this, it was not in the diff yesterday:
<nessita> inside walk:
<nessita>         yield _unicode_to_bytes(dirpath.replace(LONG_PATH_PREFIX, '')),\
<nessita>               fixed_dirnames, fixed_filenames
<nessita> why the dirpath.replace(LONG_PATH_PREFIX, '')? does walk adds that?
<mandel> nessita, yes, os.walk will return \\?\\rootpath which is a problem when it gets out to sd
<nessita> mandel: you sure? sounds weird
<mandel> nessita, now that you mention, shall I add a test?
<nessita> mandel: let me confirm one second IRL
<mandel> nessita, sure :D
<mandel> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/664340/
<mandel> at least in my machine
<nessita> mandel: yes, in mine too. Yes, add tests (note the 's') for walk, and please define a new variable for _unicode_to_bytes(dirpath.replace(LONG_PATH_PREFIX, '')) just like you did with the other fixed_*
<mandel> nessita, makes sense, on it!
 * mandel there is nothing more annoyign that an 80 chars line in python...
<nessita> ralsina: I added an improvement to https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/sign-ui-with-query-params/+merge/71352 so we can apply .format to the url
 * ralsina checks
<nessita> ralsina: we need that so we can use a ping url where the email goes "in between" the url
<nessita> which will be the case now in u1client
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense
<ralsina> nessita: I will re-run tests and +1 after that
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> alright lunch time for sure
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> gatox: ping
<ralsina> Ok, off to a short lunch break
<gatox> ralsina, pong!! finally back from the bank
<nessita> gatox: were you able to pay?
<gatox> nessita, yes!! it is everything ready now! :D
<nessita> great!
<nessita> lunchtime for me now
<mandel> nessita, cachis!
<mandel> nessita, tests are runing atm will ping you when done
<mandel> nessita, alecu ping?
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, hola!
<nessita> hi there
<nessita> mandel: what can I do for you?
<mandel> nessita, tests added for walk, both in tests\platform\test_os_hlper and tests\pltform\windows
<nessita> mandel: why do you need custom tests in windows?
<mandel> nessita, so a re-re-re-re-re-re-re-review would be welcome :)
<mandel> nessita, no, I used the same idea you used for the illegal paths ones
<nessita> ah, let's see
<mandel> nessita, is the WalkTests one, tests the walk in both directions
<mandel> nessita, by the way I have noticed something, the self.rmtree from testcase does no seem to work with illegal paths on windows, should we use the on in platform?
<nessita> mandel: we might, but in another branch
<mandel> nessita, you read my mind :)
<mandel> nessita, this one is getting too big
<nessita> mandel: typo:
<nessita>         # names to bse used by the paths
<mandel> aggghghghgg
<mandel> sorted...
 * mandel has to get this in before holidays no matter what
<nessita> mandel: instead of         self.addCleanup(self._clean_paths) please use:
<nessita>         self.addCleanup(remove_tree, self.basedir)
<mandel> nessita, sure
<mandel> nessita, pushing that change already
<nessita> re-branching...
<mandel> nessita, cool
<nessita> mandel: what are you using self.valid_file_path_builder for, if self.walk_path has not invalid chars?
<mandel> nessita, so that it has no utf8 chars... shall I rename that?
<nessita> mandel: also, it seems to me that passing  _unicode_to_bytes is not the proper solution for me...
<nessita> since that is hidden and should not be needed ourside os_helper
<nessita> you may need to pass get_windows_valid_path instead?
<mandel> nessita, well, it should not be get_windows_valid_path, walk should return a valid path for sd, but walk does not return abs paths
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> so get_syncdaemon_valid path does not work
<mandel> alecu, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595 before I go for a week :)
<alecu> mandel, sure!
<mandel> alecu, gracias!
<nessita> mandel: this smells to me, I will review this again
<mandel> nessita, wait, does get_syncdaemon_valid path return an abspath?
<mandel> nessita, 'cause if ti does not, then that is the method to use
<nessita> mandel: you're applying self.valid_file_path_builder to self.walk_path only, and walk_path is absolute
<mandel> nessita, hm...
 * mandel looks
<nessita> also, this is terrible to read:
<nessita>         flipped = all[0][1][0] != self.sub1_name
<nessita> ...
<nessita> 1 + flipped
<nessita> you're summing up a boolean with an int. I know it *works*, but is very confusing
<mandel> nessita, what would you prefeR?
<mandel> ups, capital R :P
<nessita> mandel: either don't have 2 subdirs, or when walking the subdir, assert that the item is either sub1 or sub2, and then assert over the one that was returned
<nessita> mandel: if you're eod'd, I will recommend leaving this as is
<nessita> mandel: I can take it over on Monday
<mandel> nessita, give me a couple of mins
<nessita> sure
<mandel> nessita, the best thing to do is to have both subdirs so that the tests are more real...
<nessita> mandel: honestly, the tests are very hard to understand, at least for me
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: what's the word on control-panel status in trunk? are there branchse pending landing now, or can i make a release?
<nessita> mandel: let's see what alecu thinks, I may be week-tired
<nessita> dobey: you can make a release
<nessita> dobey: there are no queued branches
<ralsina> dobey: what she said!
<nessita> that's what I said! (?)
<mandel> nessita, I can make flipped a more cleaner thing by explaining what to do and not doing a bool + int
<dobey> ok thanks
<dobey> ralsina: A for effort, F for execution. :)
<ralsina> dobey: a+ for being literally true ;-)
<dobey> nah, my life is a metaphor
<nessita> mandel: what about the second option I gave you?
<nessita> mandel: assert the second "child" is either sub 1 or sub 2, and then, add a guard to check each one depending which one is first
<mandel> nessita, yeah I was thinking in how to do something similar :)
<mandel> nessita, let me see if I get something nice there
<alecu> nessita, mandel: I don't like the "flipped" stuff on the test either
<alecu> mandel, what about storing a set() of the elements, and comparing it with another set?
<nessita> alecu: good thinking!
<alecu> we must think inside the box!
<nessita> lol
<nessita> gatox: ping
<mandel> hehehe
<alecu> mandel, I mean, a set at each directory level
<gatox> nessita, pong..... just the person i need! jeje
<gatox> nessita, i was reading your comments in my branch
<nessita> gatox: can you please merge trunk in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/header-wordwrap/+merge/71349 ? you will have a conflict in run-tests, please use the version from trunk
<nessita> gatox: right, thing is that tarmac does not have the qtreactor, so we can't land that (I did not reakize that when you asked)
<mandel> alecu, nessita Its really too late for me, can you take over this and fix the test as you wish, we really should get this landed asap
<nessita> gatox: I improved the run-tests so we can run both suites:
<nessita> gatox: ./run-tests and ./run-tests -qt
<gatox> nessita, ok, but i have to revert just run-tests..... or delete the test too?
<mandel> nessita, alecu or give me an hour to go home and walk the dog :)
<nessita> mandel: yes, I will fix this, but very likely next week
<dobey> wtf
<nessita> gatox: which test?
<gatox> HeaderTest
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> mandel: I'm leaving soon to university, so no worries, I'll take over
<alecu> mandel, if it's late, then you should eow! btw: enjoy the vacations!!!
<nessita> gatox: why would you remove that?
<dobey> there are 4 revisions of control-panel since last release. and only half of them have linked bugs… but those bugs are filed against ubuntuone-client
<dobey> wtf.
<mandel> alecu, well, si 8:22 pm :P
<nessita> mandel: bye! have a great week!
<mandel> alecu, nessita, I go now, but I might get something done later this night
<gatox> nessita, i missunderstood...
 * ralsina kicks mandel off channel
<dobey> oh no, one is ubuntuone-client, and one is ubuntuone-windows-installer
<mandel> nessita, alecu, gatox, dobey, ralsina : have fun!!!!!
<gatox> mandel, byeeeeeee
<mandel> ralsina, try the access-can-write branch please :)
<ralsina> mandel: try it how?
 * mandel holidays \o/
<ralsina> oh yes IRL
<mandel> ralsina, IRL :)
<nessita> mandel: why you keep insisting on that branch? :-)
<mandel> nessita, because is my baby :)
<mandel> also, because I think it works hehehe
<dobey> maybe i should make tarmac validate linked bugs
<dobey> oh right, holidays
<mandel> om, I'm off adios :P
 * dobey submits some holiday request :)
<gatox> nessita, changes submitted in my branch
<nessita> gatox: great
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> but none of the changes since last release are related to the LOGFOLDER error :(
<nessita> dobey: that was fixed by gatox during the sprint as soon as we broke it, and there was no bug for that since we were updating all project at the same time
<dobey> nessita: right, but i'm pretty sure that was before the last release i made?
<nessita> dobey: when was the last release you made? :-)
<dobey> ah no
<dobey> someone didn't mention it in the commit message :-/
<nessita> gatox: approved and globally approved
<nessita> alecu: when you have some slot, would you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/sign-ui-with-query-params/+merge/71352 ?
<gatox> nessita, awesome!!!!!!
<nessita> ralsina: missing slash approved and globally approved
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks
<nessita> ok, I will be leaving very soon. I will be working after university, ie after 6pm ART
<alecu> nessita, I've added a few more comments to the latest mandel branch
<nessita> alecu: great, I will grab that on MOnday, I need all my lights to be 100%
<dobey> brb, meh
<nessita> ok I'm gone
<dobey> grr
<nessita> bye all! see ya later
<dobey> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<dobey> "no there aren't any branches in the queue. here have a branch."
<ralsina> dobey: you mean missing_slash? It's unused by control panel, really
<dobey> ralsina: it's not unused, it's in the tree. which means it's a new revision. which means it caused a diverge of the branch from the commit i just made to change the version number :)
<ralsina> oops, sorry!
 * ralsina points at nessita, sice she's not here
<dobey> now i have to make another tarball
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> if the courts just struck down the "all americans must carry health insurance" thing, i wonder if that sets a precident that states requiring car insurance could be unconstitutional
<dobey> i guess that would be too logical though
<ralsina> dobey: car insurance is meant mostly for the other cars you hit, isn't it? At least that's the part that's mandatory here
<dobey> ralsina: liability is required yes. but then that would set an example that to smoke you must carry liability insurance, since you smoking, could cause harm to others. or drinking. or being alive (or even dead, since your death doesn't mean all the microbes in/on you are also dead)
<dobey> of course, you don't need to have liability insurance to buy a gun, either
<ralsina> dobey, and indeed people will sue you if they believe your second-hand smoke hurts them. The thing is cars hurt enough people that there was a need for a "streamlined" "automatic" damage recovery system
<dobey> and yet, we still rely on oil.
<dobey> oh the dear great dismal swamp, spreading your ash all upon the world
<dobey> wonder if i'll be able to get over there this weekend
<ralsina> off to pick the kid from school, should be back quickish unless I am washed away by a flood or something
<gatox> EOD for me... i'll send a branch with some UI improves that i've been working today in the weekend because i'm not be available on monday morning, i have to go to the embassy for the VISA
<gatox> i'm not going to* (something was missing :P)
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<dobey> won't be :P
<ralsina> gatox: so, not coming? ok!
<gatox> ralsina, what? yes... after the embassy
 * ralsina is confused. "I'm not going to" what?
<gatox> but... i want to submit some branches before to have them reviewed and don't waste that time
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh
<ralsina> oh, not going to be available!
<ralsina> ok, got it now :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes...
<gatox> :P
<alecu> ralsina, I'm leaving early today: we got family Smurf day.
<ralsina> alecu: one line review: "I've seen worse movies featuring blue people in the last three years!"
<alecu> hahaha}
<alecu> ralsina, I'm not exactly *thrilled* about it either.
<alecu> well, eow for me.
<alecu> see you guys on monday!
<ralsina> bye!
<ralsina> So I am now at that point in the week where I still have one hour left to wrk but if I do anything, noone can review it.
<ralsina> So let's merge things without reviews while noone's looking!
<gatox> ralsina, i can review some branches later if you want, i've to go to the gym in a while... but then i'll be free and at the computer :P
<ralsina> gatox: cool, I may have two or three small branches
<gatox> ralsina, doing other stuff... but anyway
<ralsina> gatox: STOP WORKING ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, awesome, give me the ilnks
<ralsina> hehe
<gatox> jejee
<gatox> ralsina, por eso aclare
<gatox> jejee
<gatox_> sorry... wrong place to paste :P
<dobey> alright all, have a good weekend!
<nhaines> dobey: have fun  :)
<nessita> hello again!
<ralsina> hello!
<ralsina> nessita, could I get a quick review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/start-with-overlay/+merge/71422 ?
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> nessita: it's a total blocker when you start the wizard without credentials :-(
<nessita> ralsina: how long does it take for sso to respond?
<ralsina> nessita: usually, less than a second
<ralsina> but I need to block the UI because if the user clicks "next" quick he will get the "sign in" page even with credentials
<nessita> ralsina: on error, you should not take the user to signin...
<nessita> ralsina: you should take the user to signin only when the result is {}
<ralsina> nessita: so what do I do in error?
<nessita> ralsina: you should popup the "standard" error handler. Two things: 1- I think we really need tests for this, we want to make sure this behavior is not broken with future changes
<nessita> 2- Maybe is best to swicth to yielding over the find_credentials to improve the code readability?
<ralsina> nessita: there are tests about the overlay being shown/removed, and there are tests about what the "next" page is with/without credentials
<nessita> ralsina: so, you're adding code that was not there before, that means that flow is not tested
<nessita> that *particular* flow is not tested
<nessita> ralsina: so, there should be one test for the overlay hidding in diffline  31
<nessita> another test  for error_cb
<nessita> sorry, creds_eb
<nessita> another test that asserts that the overlay is hidden in diffline 54
<ralsina> nessita: the hidden was only moved, so it's tested
<nessita> ralsina: then you should test is hidden at he right time, for some reason you're moving it, no?
<nessita> ralsina: or is it the same?
<ralsina> nessita: it was tested that it was hidden before showing the first page
<ralsina> since the test have a faked credential, it's still the case
<nessita> ralsina: but don't you need to assert you're hiding it on error too?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that's a good one
<ralsina> I can't switch to yielding and inlineCallbacks because __init__ can't be a generator
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ok, makes sense
<ralsina> nessita, one note: in case of credentials error, I am not sending the user to the next page, I am only setting that the next page will be sign in (which makes sense since we don't effectively have credentials)
<nessita> ralsina: error does not mean there is no credentials. We can have U1 credentials and still have errors
<ralsina> but they are credentials we can't get
<nessita> empty dict as result means no credentials
<ralsina> so, show the error and do what? Close?
<nessita> ralsina: if retrieving credentials failed, is very likely that trying to sign in will fail as well
<nessita> ralsina: error should be a pretty uncommon case
<nessita> ralsina: what I mean, error in that stage means that something is very wrong
<nessita> and very likely nothing related to SSO will work
<ralsina> yes, agreed it's uncommon. I mostly added the handler to avoid crashing when we don't have the registry keys set
<ralsina> so, it's mostly for us, really
<nessita> ralsina: that's good, and this matches the case were the following operations will fail as well
<ralsina> ok, so closing makes sense
<nessita> ralsina: so my advice is error message popup in that case
<ralsina> "Error getting credentials: BLAH, application will close",
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> ok, I better get going
<karni> bye nessita !
<nessita> karni: goshm you never sleep! :-)
<nessita> karni: GO TO PARTY
<nessita> :-P
 * nessita -> eows
<karni> nessita: I sleep. I just usually start work at 10-11 AM ;>
<karni> nessita: HAve a great weekend ^_^
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> you too!
<karni> Thank you! \o
#ubuntuone 2011-08-13
<IdleOne> what do I need to install on Kubuntu so I can have a ubuntuone client that will sync folders? This selecting one file at a time in the webUI is killing me.
#ubuntuone 2011-08-14
<dobey> IdleOne: ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk will probably get you what you're looking for.
<wdanieloffroad> when will the contacts sync be functioning at ubuntu one?
<tntc> any progress on the whole misbehaving server that's making it so some folks can't save playlists?
<tntc> because I really want to save playlists.
#ubuntuone 2012-08-06
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> can someone please tell me how to get the last 200 meg of an upload to ubuntuone to update or sync with the folder on my desktop
<Kilos> if i right click the file on my destop  syncronise is greyed out so cannot sync it. please help
<Kilos> ubuntuone seems to be syncing to my pc but not from my pc back
<Kilos> im a newbie and still learning so please try help me
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi, could you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu/+merge/118117
<alecu> gatox: mandel is on vacation!
<alecu> gatox: and good morning btw :-)
<gatox> alecu, ahhhh i forgoy about that..... and good morning to you sir!
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> alecu: what do you think about bug #1033488 beyond "please don't do that!" ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1033488 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne fails to synchronise folder when invalid symlink with same name as cloud folder is present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033488
<ralsina> alecu: also, another twist of the SSL bug in comment in bug #1031009
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1031009 in Ubuntu One Client "Cannot auth, register, reset password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031009
<alecu> ralsina: I think we should treat 1033488 as a feature request... SD should handle this cases in a gentler way...
<alecu> ralsina: also, that's something we could figure out in the control panel
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm yes, some sort of warning about that being unsyncable
<alecu> ralsina: if the u1cp finds a symlink it should warn, in a similar way to when if finds a folder there
<alecu> right
<ralsina> alecu: we have the same problem if it's a file or a library, IIRC
<alecu> exactly
<ralsina> and it looks easy enough to do
<ralsina> since we already have a test there
<alecu> ralsina: it's nice that we discussed about this. I saw the bug earlier and had no clue on if we wanted to solve it...
<alecu> ralsina: since I was thinking about it from the perspective of SD
<ralsina> from SD it's not solvable, I think
<ralsina> it's just a conflict
<ralsina> which needs handling though
<alecu> ralsina: right. But should SD show a notification, or an error in our menu for this case?
<ralsina> no, because it's a "it shouldn't happen"
<alecu> ralsina: this happens when creating a UDF, so it's not right to rename the symlink or...
<ralsina> alecu: if u1cp doesn't let you set it to sync, it should never go far enough that SD sees it
<alecu> ralsina: right, and if the user is playing with u1sdtool, let him figure that out...
<alecu> ralsina: hmmm
<alecu> ralsina: even u1sdtool could figure out if there's a symlink there and warn in that case.
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: there is a "check if this is a valid UDF" method u1sdtol and u1cp should use
<ralsina> alecu: so, it's a fix in sd, I think
<alecu> ralsina: awesome.
<alecu> hmmm... there's sand under my desk!
<ralsina> alecu: on u1cp it's ackend.validate_path_for_folder
<alecu> either amelia played here on friday after kinder.... or one of my vm sandboxes is leaking.
<ralsina> alecu: which calls something in sd :-)
<ralsina> alecu: it should already fail if it's a symlink
<ralsina> alecu: :-(
<ralsina> alecu: ubuntuone/syncdaemon/volume_manager.py in validate_path
<alecu> ralsina: in validate_path_for_folder ?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, sorry
<ralsina> Ohhhh I know
<ralsina> It's not when CREATING the folder, it's when setting it to sync
<alecu> ralsina: but this is not "create udf", this is "subscribe udf"
<alecu> right
<ralsina> so, we just need to validate the path when subscribing
<alecu> so, it's _subscribe_volume
<ralsina> piece of cake
<alecu> we should do the check in _create_volume_dir, and fail if it's a link
<ralsina> alecu: cool, I'll give it a shot
<gatox> alecu, ping.... do you have a minute? i'm kind of stuck with a test
<alecu> gatox: sure
<gatox> alecu, i'm working on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu
<gatox> and when i run: u1trial -t test_sync_menu tests/platform/ipc/test_external_interface.py
<gatox> it fails in tests/platform/ipc/test_linux.py line 181
<gatox> and i'm not following very well all the black magic that is there :P
<alecu> gatox: how are you running the tests?
<gatox> alecu, u1trial -t test_sync_menu tests/platform/ipc/test_external_interface.py
<gatox> it seems that the fakedobject is not being called, so it doesn't register the info in _called.... but i'm not quite sure from where it should be called
<alecu> gatox: the difference I see is in ubuntuone/platform/ipc/linux.py
<alecu> gatox: in sync_menu()
<alecu> gatox: sync_menu there builds the status array, and returns it
<gatox> alecu, ohhhhhh right
<gatox> alecu, stupid mistake for testing stuff
<alecu> gatox: but the other methods (for example, waiting_content) call self.service.status....
<gatox> alecu, thx... i was fighting so long with that, that i couldn't see it
<alecu> gatox: so, I think the patching is done there, no?
<alecu> gatox: no problem!
<gatox> alecu, also when you have some time, a small review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu/+merge/118117
<alecu> gatox: "class FixedQueue(Queue.Queue, object):"
<alecu> gatox: why do you inherit from object?
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhh yes, we discuss that on pyar.... the thing is:
<gatox> alecu, Queue.Queue is an old-style object, so i can't use super... but if i inherit from object, i can't use super without any problems.... and is nicer than Queue.Queue.whatever()
<gatox> sorry...... if i inherit from object too, i CAN use super
<alecu> gatox: is there a restriction on why to use Queue?
<gatox> alecu, sorry.. didn't understand that
<alecu> gatox: I mean... do we need to use Queue.Queue for some reason, or a different struct can work too?
<alecu> and by "struct" I really meant data type.
<gatox> alecu, i can use a different data type... i used Queue because it seems that the obvious choice.... i need a queue... but with the restriction i implement there
 * alecu looks for the collections module
<alecu> gatox: for instance, collections.deque
<ralsina> alecu: when you have 2' I think I ran into a larger problem :-/
<gatox> alecu, yap
<mmcc> hi people, happy monday
<ralsina> hi mmcc!
<gatox> alecu, deque it is
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<alecu> gatox: wait! let's give this a minute thought
<alecu> gatox: deque is an option, Queue is an option, list is another, still.
<gatox> alecu, it makes sense, and the doc says that it does what i need
<ralsina> alecu: subscribe_volume pushes errors back through IPC but all that arrives at the other side is "IPCError()"
<gatox> alecu, i only need to use the proper append and popleft in the right places
<ralsina> alecu: which makes error messages impossible. We never noticed because the only possible failure is "UDF desn't exist" which just doesn't happen IRL
<alecu> ralsina: so we don't know the exact reason for it, right?
<gatox> alecu, i prefer deque rather than list
<ralsina> alecu: exactly
<alecu> mmcc: good morning. And a late Happy Birthday btw!
<gatox> mmcc, hey! happy birthday! :D
<ralsina> alecu: and the solution looks a heck of a lot more complicated (to my little twisted) than just checking for a symlink on u1cp's side
<gatox> alecu, so.... do you agree on deque?
<mmcc> thanks guys :)
<ralsina> mmcc: didn't know, so happy birthday from me too
<mmcc> thanks ralsina - yeah I don't usually make a big deal out of it anymore. Mostly just an excuse to overeat :)
<gatox> mmcc, i share that feeling :P
<alecu> gatox: oh, deque has a maxlen
<gatox> alecu, right
<alecu> Once a bounded length deque is full, when new items are added, a corresponding number of items are discarded from the opposite end.
<alecu> awesome!
<gatox> alecu, just what i needed....
<alecu> gatox: so, there you go. That sounds like the best
<ralsina> alecu: that's why it's a deque ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: nahhh
<alecu> ralsina: it was a deque (in 2.4) before having the maxlen (added in 2.6)
<ralsina> interesting
<ralsina> I had never seen a deque with infinite size
 * ralsina goes read Knuth volume 1 again
<alecu> probably "unbounded" in this context in fact means "until your swap explodes"
<ralsina> alecu: so, for that symlink bug, I have a 2-line solution in u1cp on one hand, and no idea how to fix it on sd on the other ;-)
<gatox> alecu, branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu/+merge/118117
<alecu> ralsina: btw: this looks like something we should recommending for users running u1 on xp: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=29434
<alecu> *should be
<ralsina> alecu: that should be autoinstalled
<ralsina> alecu: the only ones who don't have that are those who have not validated their copy
<ralsina> alecu: and those are avoiding updates intentionally if you know what I mean
<alecu> lol
<alecu> ralsina: or not connected to the internet.
<alecu> ralsina: and those are not our users either :-)
<ralsina> alecu: and in that case, they are not using u1 to their fullet extent ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: so, would it be very awful of me to just check for the symlink on u1cp instead of tweaking all the way up and down our IPC(s)  how to pass an error?
<alecu> ralsina: I guess not. But what about other similar errors?
<ralsina> alecu: AFAIK there are no other similar errors
<alecu> ralsina: like, a file named like the folder... or a folder already existing...
<ralsina> alecu: you are right
<ralsina> alecu: I had a moment of weakness
<ralsina> alecu: but there is already a check for merging, isn't there?
<alecu> ralsina: yes, for merging folders there is, you are right.
<alecu> ralsina: but wait, I'm not saying that the doing the ipc dance is the right route
<ralsina> but how does that even work?
<ralsina> the check for merging there is u1cp-side
<ralsina> sigh
<ralsina> and on _creating_ a UD is sd-side
<ralsina> UDF*
<rye> ralsina: or here
<alecu> ralsina: so, if the user decides to merge, SD goes ahead and merges, right?
<ralsina> rye: we have a similar error but not on that function, that sounds like a bug
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<rye> ralsina: okay
<ralsina> alecu: easier solution, use validate_path_for_folder also on subscription
<ralsina> alecu: and i it fails with "is nested" go ahead anyway ;-)
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> ralsina, alecu thisfred mmcc dobey
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> no notes yet
<thisfred> me
<mmcc> me
 * mmcc writes
<ralsina> alecu?
<alecu> me
 * alecu writes notes!
<ralsina> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose and fix u1-client menu branch. Finishing ipc part of the implementation to propose today.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Move on to u1-cp menu implementation.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: installer with PyQt 4.9.4
<briancurtin> TODO: make installer identifiable as 3.0.2b or something, fix SyncTimestampChecker
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina (or thisfred if notes aren't ready)
<ralsina> DONE: twisted contract negotiation, but it's stuck because of a typo (in the date sigh) reviews, team call, 1-1s canonicaladmin cleanup random minor things TODO: fix a bug or two, fix that contract problem, bug triaging, misc BLOCKED no NEXT thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: cosas background sync TODO: cosas background sync BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<ralsina> dobey is on holiday
<mmcc> DONE: first-run code, forgetting something
<mmcc> TODO: propose first-run code, fix u1cp test.bat to ignore darwin,
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: none?
<ralsina> mmcc: alecu
<alecu> DONE: a bunch of mumbles, some reviews, debugging of bug #1031197
<alecu> TODO: fix said bug
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1031197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "DownloadFinished signal triggers when file has not yet completed writing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031197
<alecu> NEXT: None
<ralsina> Comments?
<alecu> No comments
<briancurtin> did we come to a consensus on what the new 3.0.2 release will be named? is 3.0.2b it?
<briancurtin> this is the one with the new PyQt
<mmcc> alecu, gatox, are there any further branches pending for the macfsevents part of u1-client?
<ralsina> briancurtin: no consensus. I don't quite care about naming ;-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: 3.0.2b looks good to me
<alecu> mmcc: I think only a fixup branch for the tests, that's bouncing in tarmac
<ralsina> 3.0.2-1 i what it would be calledin ubuntu, IIRC
<alecu> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<gatox> mmcc, ohh i need to fix the refactoring tests one..... it has some issues when trying to land..... doing that right now
<mmcc> ok, thanks. What are we going to do with the code from macfsevents? Right now it's in gatox's lp +junk, right?
<gatox> alecu, ^
<alecu> gatox: do I have to answer that? :-)
<gatox> alecu, i don't know.... maybe :P
<alecu> mmcc: we should first try to get those fixes upstream
<gatox> what we should do we that??
<gatox> fork it, or propose the changes to the author
<alecu> gatox: first we should try proposing
<alecu> gatox: do you have the url of your junk branch?
<mmcc> gatox: where is the upstream hosted?
<gatox> alecu, lp:~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<gatox> mmcc, don't know.... need to check
<alecu> mmcc: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MacFSEvents/
<alecu> mmcc: I'm not sure if there's even a repo for it.
<gatox> alecu, i'll email the author to ask where the repo is
<gatox> the repo is not listed anywhere
<gatox> not even in the code
<alecu> gatox: perhaps it's https://github.com/malthe/macfsevents ?
<mmcc> alecu, yeah, I just found that too :)
<gatox> seems like it
<gatox> alecu, ok, i'll fork that one, and propose the changes
<alecu> gatox: so, how intrusive or specific is your code?
<gatox> alecu, is not a big change.... but it changes the way it works, in the sense that i think for some reason the lib works first adding the folders, and then starting the observer
<gatox> but that is not what we need
 * gatox lunch!
<mmcc> brb
<ralsina> briancurtin: is there any peculiarity about window's is_dr?
<ralsina> briancurtin: I meant isdir()?
<ralsina> briancurtin: as in, it returns true for links or libraries or other evil stuff
<briancurtin> ralsina: for os.path.isdir? if so, none that i'm familiar with off the top of my head. i'll take a look
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks
<briancurtin> ralsina: it returns false for symlinks and hardlinks. i'm not sure how you isdir a library - as far as i know that's just a GUI thing in explorer that aggregates multiple directories (e.g., "Documents" library pulls your user's documents and public all-user documents)
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool then
<briancurtin> ralsina: but the C:\Users\brian\Documents folder and/or library returns True on isdir, which would be correct
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, not doing a platform-specific isdir then :-)
<alecu> ralsina, all: my spouse has skipped work today because she's feeling ill. I might be away for some time at times while tending her, so ping me or sms me if I'm needed.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<ralsina> gargl are the u1-client tests slow or are they very very very slow?
<briancurtin> alecu, ralsina: http://ubuntuone.com/7O01iFMjvTQSFWtZIKdcaI is a 3.0.2 installer now set with "3.0.2b" as the version reported in the SD log, plus PyQt 4.9.4
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<briancurtin> im working on a way to automate that version updating for the log. i just set it manually in clientdefs.py for now
<ralsina> briancurtin: did you also raise the build number for the auto updater?
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah, crap i didn't change that. i will update the build number for autoupdate, but will leave it identified as 3.0.2 for anything else
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: it shouldn't really matter really, but just to be neat :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: the link i sent now has an updated installer with the right build number and such. when alecu is available and can confirm that the PyQt/Qt pairing does what we need, i'll send it off for signing
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<thisfred> mandel, ralsina https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/cosas-bg-sync/+merge/118398
<thisfred> not very big or complicated
<ralsina> thisfred: I'll do it, mandel is off
<thisfred> thanks!
<thisfred> it's qt and twisted
<thisfred> but not a lot of either
<ralsina> thisfred: all you use twisted for is to use a callLater?
<ralsina> thisfred: or was it in use before already?
<thisfred> ralsina, well I used deferreds already
<thisfred> not the reactor though
<ralsina> thisfred: because now you are adding a dependency on qt4reactor which is unmaintained
<thisfred> ralsina, so I should look at the qt way of scheduling?
<ralsina> thisfred: 'fraid so
<thisfred> np, will do
<ralsina> QTimer.singleshot(timeout, callable)
<ralsina> correct case as needed
<ralsina> thisfred: let me get you a tip though
<ralsina> thisfred: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/tr/es/weblog/posts/BB974.html
<thisfred> thx
<thisfred> tipping is encouraged ;)
<ralsina> Or, if you prefer english: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB974.html
<thisfred> yay, I get to use my level 11 spanish skill
<ralsina> is level 11 the one where you get the magic spanish wand?
<thisfred> It's where you learn the "mañana" spell :P
<thisfred> and "tengo una bomba"
<thisfred> I kid you not
<thisfred> why would you teach anyone that
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> let me show you a good reason...
<ralsina> thisfred: http://tinyurl.com/cr7klus
<thisfred> ralsina, ooooh
<thisfred> the english translation was definitely the one you wouldn't want to use out loud in public though
<thisfred> ralsina, now I wonder if that is derived from a Berliner (the pastry, obviously not the name) or if it's just coevolution to fill a similar niche :)
<ralsina> thisfred: Berliners are called Berlinesas
<ralsina> thisfred: these are more like profiteroles
<ralsina> although Berlinesas are da bomb
<ralsina> also, they are known are friar's balls (pun very very intended)
<ralsina> Can I get a simple review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/verify-harder/+merge/118399 ?
<thisfred> well repay in kind
 * ralsina will someday write his monography about the origin of pastry names in argentina
<ralsina> they mostly have anti-clerical anti-militaristic anti-police names because the bakery union was formed by italian anarchists
<mmcc> from the pun very intended dept: http://www.twitpic.com/6hmjct
<thisfred> mmcc, have you tried their schweddy balls? :)
<ralsina> hahahahaha
<mmcc> thisfred: you know, I haven't…
<ralsina> also, the "polite" name for friar balls is "nun sighs"
<thisfred> I also like clusterfluff
<ralsina> which is hardly an improvement, if you ask me
<thisfred> mmcc, it's actually pretty good
<mmcc> ralsina: that's hilarious
<thisfred> but I think it's already out of rotation
<ralsina> mmcc: the name for a small ham&cheese sandwich is "little kid"
<mmcc> thisfred: yeah I think it was a special edition.
 * ralsina looks for the south park chef balls song
<ralsina> ok, too much. u1cp
 * ralsina tries to look serious
<thisfred> ralsina, that branch sets my spidey sense atingle. I may be misunderstanding, but it seems a bit yagni, to have the same platform independent implementation called from platform specific functions?
<ralsina> thisfred: could just use os.path.isdir in os_helper
<thisfred> or why does it even need to be in os_helper, if it works everywhere?
<ralsina> thisfred: what I don't want is to use it in our code and then have to search for it when we inevitably find out it's not all that crossplatorm ;-)
<thisfred> it's meant to be
<ralsina> thisfred: been there, had to change that ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: so is everything in os_helper
 * briancurtin lunch
<thisfred> It's very defensive
<ralsina> thisfred: also, the windows_path decorator protects us against calling it with the wrong kind of thing
<thisfred> as in, it makes all your code hard to read, for the dubious benefit of being able to fix it in one place.
<thisfred> ralsina, why would we do that? :)
<ralsina> thisfred: because once is_dir exists we will use it somewhere without looking
<ralsina> thisfred: but yes, it's fairly paranoid
<ralsina> thisfred: I can dial it down
<thisfred> ralsina, then just fire the people who do :D
<thisfred> jk
<ralsina> I'll remove the per-platform implementation
<thisfred> anyhow, it's a matter of taste, but I'd prefer that yeah
<thisfred> at least until we find out that it doesn't work everywhere
<ralsina> oh, wait, we are using isdir everywhere.
<ralsina> what's one more spot in the leopard
<ralsina> thisfred: re-running tests and will ping you when the branch is updated
<thisfred> cool
<ralsina> I am going to have lunch while tests run. That can't be right.
<thisfred> ralsina, when you get
<thisfred> back I pushed my fixes
<ralsina> thisfred: looking now
<thisfred> not I keep a reference to the qtimer to be able to stop it
<thisfred> note
<thisfred> not because of gc
<ralsina> hmmmm
<ralsina> makes sense
<ralsina> thisfred: but singleShot doesn't return a timer
<ralsina> thisfred: you will have to instantiate a QTimer and call instance.singleShot
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> fixing
<mmcc> ralsina: when you get back from lunch, https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1024623-install-confs/+merge/118404
<ralsina> mmcc:  looking
 * briancurtin back
<ralsina> damn launchpad branch-scanning delay :-(
<mmcc> ralsina: with that branch, Double-clicking on "UbuntuOne.app" works without tossing up error boxes. (Assuming you have SSO creds already)
<ralsina> whoohoo
<thisfred> ralsina, pushed again
<ralsina> thisfred: looking
<ralsina> mmcc: looks good to me, get a second review from alecu though
<ralsina> thisfred: you could create the QTimer on __init__ and keep it, just start/stop it as needed
<ralsina> thisfred: it's not as if it's expensive to have one. But that's a nitpick
<ralsina> thisfred: so +1
<gatox> ralsina, sorry, didn't read the whole conversation..... but if you are using something that extends from qobject, you can just use the startTimer method without the qtimer
<ralsina> gatox: really? Didn't know that one :-)
<thisfred> ralsina, I'll change that, seems tidier.
<alecu> thisfred: "tengo una bomba" reminds me of: http://media.nowpublic.net/images//39/2/392ad9a1977af8f4df757c0778beb126.jpg
<gatox> ralsina, every qobject has a startTimer(int interval), and that calls the timerEvent(event) from the qobject
<ralsina> gatox: but you can have stacked calls with that
<ralsina> gatox: which is a very very bad thing to have
<ralsina> or rather something I really dislike ;-)
<gatox> well...... i didn't say it was perfect jeje
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> thisfred: I think having a single timer is nicer
<ralsina> and more explicit (you would still need to have something holding the int that is the timer reference anyway)
<thisfred> ralsina, so if I have a single timer object, will t.singleShot(TIMEOUT, foo) ... t.stop() ... t.singleShot(TIMEOUT, foo) just work, or do I need to do more resetting than that?
<ralsina> thisfred: just that
<thisfred> kcool
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, wait
<ralsina> thisfred: let me check the docs ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: the docs are inconclusive but I bet it does stop it ;-)
<thisfred> will test :)
<ralsina> sadly it's not something that can be tested in the python prompt since it needs an event loop running
<ralsina> ok, now really lunch because u1-client tests are still running :-(
<thisfred> hmm, stop does not actually seem to stop anymore
<thisfred> I might as well not use the singleshot, since I keep the timer around anyway
<gatox> ralsina, back!
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know if you read my sms..... maybe i get back before you read it jeje
<thisfred> ralsina, going back to multiple singleshots, since that seems to behave more predictably
<thisfred> ralsina, actually no. stop seems to have no effect on singleShots. Or more likely: I'm doing it wrong
<thisfred> thouf
<thisfred> though I don't see how. ralsina: pushed a version with a 10 sync period, and a debug print that shows stop() is called. It does not stop the singleShot though. To test: PYTHONPATH=. cosas/ui.py  and then open File/Sync, and then activate and deactivate the checkbox...
<thisfred> hmmm
<thisfred> I think I know
<thisfred> maybe
<thisfred> nope, no idea
<mmcc> thisfred: (and ralsina ) - ui.py will pull in twisted anyway from ubuntuone.platform.credentials
<mmcc> but I guess not reactor… just deferred, so that won't pull in qt4reactor?
<mmcc> well, nothing in platform/credentials should import reactor, but how does a twisted deferred work without a reactor?
<alecu> mmcc: the deferreds do not depend at all on the reactor
<alecu> mmcc: the deferred is just an object that has a list of callbacks and a list of errbacks attached.
<alecu> mmcc: and it calls one or the other when the deferred's callback or errback method is called.
<alecu> mmcc: so, a deferred is just a way to encapsulate a series of callbacks. I tend to explain it as a kind of control structure.
<alecu> mmcc: the other stuff in the defer module do not depend on the reactor either (for instance, the inlineCallbacks decorator).
<alecu> mmcc: that is why we can use the defer module with other main loops, like the qt main loop or the gobject one, without using the twisted reactor.
<mmcc> alecu: ok, I follow that. still a little fuzzy on how defer interacts with a main loop, but I can go look
<alecu> mmcc: a defer does not interact directly with a main loop.
<mmcc> also thisfred - does your code work if you use setSingleShot and start instead of just singleShot?
<mmcc> thisfred: (from http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/4852)
<alecu> mmcc: you may use the deferred's callback or errback method as a callback function for a given main loop. But the deferred module does not need to depend on any given main loop.
<alecu> mmcc: also: the twisted.python.defer module is very well commented and pretty understandable if you want to understand how it works.
<mmcc> alecu: ok, thanks
<thisfred> mmcc, that may work. Then I need to hook up the event handler some other way though, I think
<thisfred> since start doesn't take a callback
<mmcc> thisfred, yeah it looks like you need to do the PyQt equivalent of connect(), which I don't know :)
<thisfred> mmcc, connect, so that's simple enough
<thisfred> the thing that I don't know is, is how this affects setting the timer in the timeout itself. One way to find out :)
<thisfred> maybe this is just
<thisfred> a case where we actually don't want a singleshot at all
<thisfred> mmcc, that fixed it, thx. pushed new version, for the curious
<mmcc> thisfred: great!
<alecu> ralsina: I've been testing the latest installer that briancurtin built, and I've found some issue with the proxy credentials.
<alecu> ralsina: it seems that if the user types the credentials wrong, then those are saved to the windows keyring and are retried forever.
<alecu> ralsina: everything else I tried seems to be working ok, though. For instance, I can login and sync successfully with the right proxy credentials.
<alecu> but if I get them wrong, then the only solution is to manually stop evey process and remove the creds from "Credentials Manager"
<mmcc> alecu, when you get a chance, could you look at this mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1024623-install-confs/+merge/118404 (it already has tests)
<alecu> briancurtin2: [15:57] <alecu> ralsina: I've been testing the latest installer that briancurtin built, and I've found some issue with the proxy credentials.
<alecu> [15:58] <alecu> ralsina: it seems that if the user types the credentials wrong, then those are saved to the windows keyring and are retried forever.
<alecu> [15:59] <alecu> ralsina: everything else I tried seems to be working ok, though. For instance, I can login and sync successfully with the right proxy credentials.
<briancurtin2> alecu: is that new?
<alecu> mmcc: I have that tab opened, didn't get to it yet, sorry :P
<mmcc> alecu, no worries
<alecu> briancurtin2: I think mandel mentioned something similar while working on it. I don't recall if it was with pyqt 4.9 or 4.8.
<mmcc> anyone: how do I poke tarmac to pick up an approved branch? I approved too many at once last week, and now this one is still stuck at "Approved": https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1032290/+merge/117960
<alecu> mmcc: try moving it to "needs review" and back.
<alecu> ok, it's kinder time. TTYAL
<ralsina> alecu: that looks like something we may have had since ever
<mmcc> thanks & bye alecu
<ralsina> thisfred: re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/verify-harder/+merge/118399 please?
<thisfred> ralsina, on it
<thisfred> mine is fixed and pushed too
<thisfred> ralsina, +n for n > 0
<mmcc> interesting error loading the SSL certs for me - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133087/
<mmcc> taken from how we load them in storageprotocol's context.py
<mmcc> which is where I first saw the error
<thisfred> mmcc, does getIssuer maybe return a special object instead of raising exceptions when something goes wrong?
<thisfred> oh wow, that's twisted itself erroring right?
<mmcc> thisfred: yes… it's erring in __repr__
<thisfred> mmcc, so it's probably never been tested in the console
<mmcc> well, I just looked and we never use the actual twisted Certificate, we use the .original… looking now to see where that gets set
<mmcc> ok, no errors unless I try to print the Certificate. uh, hooray?
<ralsina> mmcc: yike
<ralsina> s
<ralsina> mmcc: that sounds like "it totally fails, but if you don't look the issuer seems valid"
<mmcc> ralsina: if you print the Certificate.original, the underlying X509 object seems fine (to me)
<mmcc> and that's what our code actually uses…
<ralsina> mmcc: ok then :-)
<mmcc> hrm, although - what kind of object does verify_server_hostname get passed as 'cert'…
<mmcc> (I'm looking)
<mmcc> ok, it's expecting the 'original' object. weird that twisted's twisted.internet.ssl.CertificateOptions class doesn't accept twisted.internet.ssl.Certificate objects for its 'caCerts' constructor argument…
<mmcc> no wonder Certificate() isn't well tested
<ralsina> mmcc: that's one way to put it
<ralsina> mmcc: twisted is a maze of twisted little passages, some alike, some different.
<mmcc> ralsina: so I'm learning. Its quirks are not endearing
<briancurtin2> i need some fresh air. brb - quick walk around the neighborhood
<mmcc> lunchtime now
<thisfred> Sabemos dónde vive su familia.
<thisfred> another interesting choice of phrase to teach new speakers
<ralsina> could it be we don't have tarmac running for u1-client?
<ralsina> thisfred: are you following a "Spanish for criminals" course?
<thisfred> I think I may inadvertently be
<ralsina> thisfred: because if those quotes are real, I am sure you can become semi-famouse by submitting it to gawker or something
<thisfred> ralsina, they are. I am of course cherry picking out of hundreds of phrases, but still
<ralsina> briancurtin, thisfred: small review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/check_subscribe_errors/+merge/118420
<thisfred> check
<ralsina> "¡Yo soy el ratón más rápido de todo Mexico!"
<thisfred> ralsina, could you also lift the needs fixing from mine, if you feel it's ok now? :)
<gatox> speedy gonzalez?
<ralsina> gatox: yep :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: looking!
<gatox> ok..... eod here!! see you tomorrow!! byeeeeeee
<thisfred> ralsina, de este lado del Río Grande
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<thisfred> por lo menos
<ralsina> thisfred: you're getting good at this!
<thisfred> gracias :)
 * ralsina considers meetings in spanish starting this thursday
<thisfred> ralsina, and then in Dutch the week after? :P
<ralsina> thisfred: your branch is a bit confusing
<ralsina> thisfred: you are using start() which makes it a recurring timer
<thisfred> ralsina, it is a recurring timer now
<ralsina> thisfred: and you are doing it on every lap
<thisfred> I stop it in the signal handler
<ralsina> oh, right!
<ralsina> +1 then :-)
<thisfred> ralsina, the singleshot one didn't really listen to stop()
<thisfred> much like my dog
<ralsina> thisfred: pity
<thisfred> ralsina, well, we were mildly abusing the single shot to get around issues where the actual call would be so slow that the timer would trigger again, etc.
<ralsina> thisfred: yes
<ralsina> thisfred: timers are surprisingly easy to get a bit wrong
<thisfred> if you stop the timer as the first thing in the handler, I don't think you need to worry about that, so the workaround is no longer necessary
<thisfred> but yeah
<ralsina> 1 hour until the USA men's basketball team starts beating the .ar one
 * ralsina is so not jinxing it
<thisfred> ralsina, I would say "folder X already exists *on* your device"
<ralsina> thisfred: I really need to get copy approval for this
<ralsina> but yes "on" sounds better.
<thisfred> prepositions are tricky :)
<thisfred> subtly different in every language
<ralsina> I can still say all the spanish prepositions (useless thing we learn in school)
<ralsina> a ante bajo cabe con contra de dede en entre hasta hacia para por según sin so sobre tras
<thisfred> I can do the german ones that take the 3rd case
<thisfred> aus bei mit nach zeit von zu \ bis durch für gegen ohne um entlang
<ralsina> OMG there is a different "non traditional list" that adds durante, mediante vía!
<ralsina> mediante is so totally an adverb, you silly royal spanish academy!
<ralsina> *fist to the sky*
<thisfred> heh
<ralsina> ugh, crazy bad headache coming
 * briancurtin back, doing ralsina's review
<ralsina> thanks briancurtin!
<ralsina> briancurtin: just don't set it to approved :-)
<briancurtin> was just reading that, slapping my hand to not set it yet
<ralsina> hahaha
<briancurtin> if i set it, you can call the police...they are down the street arresting a house full of people
<briancurtin> was a pleasant end to my walk
<ralsina> briancurtin: whoa
<thisfred> Los individuos viven aquí
<alecu> lol!
<ralsina> thisfred: "hay unos individuos sospechosos cerca de la casa de brian, oficial!"
<thisfred> heh
<alecu> mmcc: that ssl issue looks like the twisted repr code is expecting the commonName to be always present on the certificate, but it surely is not.
<thisfred> but surely the attribute should be there?
<thisfred> otherwise it's pretty unpythonic. (shock! horror!)
<ralsina> is that repr our code or is it in twisted?
<thisfred> it's in twisted
<thisfred> it looked like
<alecu> thisfred: those attributes show up on OpenSSL objects when the corresponding fields in the certificate are present.
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: it's twisted code
<thisfred> alecu, that's what I mean by unpythonic :P
<ralsina> alecu: then that looks like a bug
<ralsina> having a repr that fails is just yucky
<thisfred> properties should not magically appear
<alecu> right and right
<ralsina> so, mmcc you get to file a twisted upstream bug ;-)
<alecu> the thing is that *our* certificate is pretty weird in not including a Common Name field.
<alecu> but that's a case that twisted should handle more gracefully
<ralsina> I am going to EOD a bit early today because my head is exploding
<thisfred> either that, or not allow it
<ralsina> will be back late, mail me for reviews
<ralsina> thisfred: certs without common name are valid AFAIK, just weird
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> so twisted is wrong
<thisfred> but it would be better if it refused them, instead of failing in some specific cases, because now I don't trust that it actually doesn't do the wrong thing elsewhere
<ralsina> although reading ssl.com it seems that it can't be empty. Would have to read the RFC and won't
<ralsina> http://info.ssl.com/Article.aspx?id=10048
<thisfred> regardless, there is a bug in twisted: it allows a case that it can't properly handle
<ralsina> and googling for "missing certificate CN" gives me a ton of results on CNN about obama's birth certificate
<thisfred> HAHA
<thisfred> the UN really should take away our rights to be a country for a few decades
<alecu> certificates without commonName (which is the hostname that the certificate is valid for) use a different field so they can hold a list of hostnames, and this usually replaces commonNames.
<thisfred> boolean trap
<alecu> so it's ok for a cert to have an empty or non existing commonName
<thisfred> achievement unlocked
<alecu> so, the only thing we should fix is twisted trying to repr them.
<thisfred> http://ariya.ofilabs.com/2011/08/hall-of-api-shame-boolean-trap.html
<thisfred> well, not exactly, but
<thisfred> close.
<thisfred> nullean trap
<ralsina> haha now with bootstrap all sites look the same: compare ariya's site to http://nikola.ralsina.com.ar
<thisfred> :)
<alecu> ralsina: if you have a symlink pointing to a folder, then os.path.isdir returns True
<alecu> ralsina: that may break some of the newer branches, won't it?
<ralsina> alecu: we test for symlinks first
<alecu> oh, right!
<ralsina> really off to see olympic basketball now. Have fun1
<ralsina> !
<alecu> ralsina: when you get back: the isdir issue affects the control-panel branch; I've added some comments to it now.
<ralsina> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> ralsina: I'll fix them tonight
<mmcc> Hi guys, sorry I missed the discussion above - all the certificates have a commonName field, which you can get to using the .original property of twisted.internet.ssl.Certificate, which gives you a X509 object that behaves correctly:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133292/
<mmcc> the twisted code that *should* wrap .original is not obviously broken, how much time should I spend on this?
<mmcc> I mean, it's broken, it's just not obvious how
<mmcc> OK, that paste was broken too. It looks like our go_daddy_class_2 cert has no commonName: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133308/
<alecu> mmcc: exactly
<alecu> mmcc: our certificate has the domain name in the field named "Certificate Subject Alt Name", instead of having it in the Common Name.
<alecu> mmcc: so: I would suggest filling a bug in twisted, and not using repr for the time being.
<alecu> mmcc: and I think we should not worry anymore about this
<mmcc> alecu: done. we don't actually use their repr - I ran into this while debugging
<alecu> mmcc: right
<alecu> mmcc: I'm reviewing fix-1024623-install-confs
<alecu> mmcc: I can't find run-mac-tests.sh
<mmcc> alecu: ok, I'm around if you have comments
<alecu> mmcc: should I be running run-tests.sh ?
<mmcc> alecu: yes
<mmcc> as it should be
<alecu> oh, ok. I see that it's using the devtools from the eggs, so I probably have something broken there.
<alecu> mmcc: I might have something broken... have you seen an error like this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1133346/
<mmcc> alecu: no, that's not familiar… let me look
<alecu> oh, it seems that u1trial considers "test_windows.py, test_linux" to be ONE module name.
<mmcc> alecu, I'm puzzled. it looks like it's setting IGNORE_FILES correctly but then that's getting interpreted as one module name
<mmcc> right
<mmcc> maybe add a set echo to the script to see what's going on? do you have a dev-tools that parses arguments differently or something?
<mmcc> checking now to see if mine is out of date
<alecu> mmcc: probably! I think that dobey did some changes to the way dev-tools parsed the cmdline args
<mmcc> I bet you have rev 77. I don't have it :)
<alecu> mmcc: 77 it is!
<mmcc> hrm, but I just updated to 77 and my control panel tests are still working
<alecu> I just did "bzr switch -r 76", and I got a bzr stacktrace.
<mmcc> arg
<alecu> And now every bzr command that touches the disk dies with the same backtrace.
<alecu> awesome!
<mmcc> any good strategies for testing things that are set at import level? move them into a function? I'm looking at ubuntuone-storage-protocol/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/context.py -- where it sets ssl_cert_location at the top of the file
<alecu> mmcc: I don't know what's a good global strategy, but for specifically this, it makes a lot of sense to move that to a function or three
<alecu> mmcc: and also, we should probably be saving (in a singleton, or something similar) the value returned by get_certificates()...
<alecu> hmmm...
<alecu> well, it's not so expensive anyway.
<mmcc> alecu: agreed (on moving to function). already started doing that. I'll add tests for the windows part too.
<mmcc> yeah, I'm not sure it's called that often
<mmcc> how many times do we create an ssl context?
<alecu> the thing is that the 3 ssl certificates are loaded every time a "webclient" is created in SD.
<alecu> that happens only when getting the list of published files, or publishing a new file, or some other thing I can't remember right now, but that is done as often.
<alecu> so yes, this won't be a speed issue anytime soon.
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> ok, have to go - I'll be back later to clean that up
#ubuntuone 2012-08-07
<j0nr> hello folks
<j0nr> is there any way I can upload multiple files to my U1 cloud thgrough a web browser? i.e. when I am not on a computer where I can install/run the U1 client (i.e. at work) is there a way of uploading other than the (rather primative) single file upload field?
<dpm> hey u1 hackers
<dpm> quick question: is it possible to reuse a web link that's been used before? The reason I'm asking is because I accidentally deleted some files I was sharing with someone through u1 links
<dpm> I've restored the files and I'd like to use the old links, so that on the other end they don't notice the hiccup
<dpm> I'm assuming the answer is 'no', but I thought I'd ask...
<aquarius> j0nr, through a browser, no, not yet I'm afraid. If you're a technically adept person you may find u1ftp useful though
<aquarius> dpm, sadly, no. :(
<dpm> bummer, thought so, but thanks aquarius
<gatox> good morninng
<alecu> hola!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<ralsina> gatox: about the sync menu/indicator/thingie: we need to keep an eye on making it work decently on Ubuntu without the sync menu so that we can have it on Precise
<ralsina> gatox: should not be any extra work from what we do on windows/mac
<gatox> ralsina, yes, actually i'm doing it as we wanted on linux too
<ralsina> gatox: awesome
<gatox> brb....... need to buy some medialunas :P
<gatox> back
<gatox> alecu, did you understand the message that appear at this branch (the reason why is not landing)?? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<gatox> it doesn't make sense, or i'm missing something
<alecu> gatox: otto is saying that there were revisions pushed to that branch *after* it was set to Approved.
<gatox> ahhhh
<gatox> so i need another approve?
<alecu> gatox: no, global approved. I've just set it to Approved again, and in that page LP now shows: "Approved revision: 	1289"
<gatox> mmmm i set it to approve yesterday, and then i got this message
<alecu> gatox: otto complains if the "Approved revision" is lower than the last pushed revision.
<alecu> gatox: that usually happens when LP has not fully scanned the branch diff.
<ralsina> gatox: you did it too fast and launchpad feels bad
<gatox> sorry launchpad :P
<alecu> gatox: the test refactoring branch says "Merged"!
<gatox> alecu, gooooooooooooooooooooodddd
<alecu> gatox: now you see what I mean by "let's do small branches" ? ;-)
<gatox> alecu, yes...... and THAT is what i'm doing it right now..... when i reach something that is ready to propose, no matter if it is just a small feature, i propose that.... less problems
<alecu> awesome!!!!
<gatox> alecu, speaking of that..... if you have some time to spare :P you could review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu/+merge/118117 (or let me know who else can i ask)
<gatox> and i'm about to propose another one
<gatox> but you already started the review of that
<alecu> gatox: sure, looking.
<gatox> alecu, thx!
<thisfred> ralsina, having a little trouble with setting column width for a tree view/widget. What I'd like is to have the second column be fixed width, and the first one to take the rest of the space
<ralsina> thisfred: I know how to do it, but can't explain for about 15 minutes :-)
<thisfred> no hurry
<ralsina> thisfred: maybe gatox knows
<gatox> thisfred, let me see
<ralsina> thisfred: basically, use header() to get a QHeaderView
<ralsina> thisfred: and then check this http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qheaderview.html
<ralsina> thisfred: you want to set stretchLastSection to False
<ralsina> thisfred: and use http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qheaderview.html#setResizeMode to set the 1st column to Stretch
<gatox> ralsina, but that makes the first one to take the rest of the space?? i think not
<ralsina> gatox: yes it does :-)
<gatox> but i'm not sure
<gatox> ok.....
<thisfred> thx~
<ralsina> gatox: 1st set to stretch last set to not stretch makes the 1st one stretch :-)
<thisfred> at times the word overengineered comes to mind... :P
<ralsina> thisfred: it *is* C++
<thisfred> yeah
<ralsina> but having to do this on the header instead of the widget itself is nuts
<gatox> thisfred, but is false by default
<gatox> ahhhh not for qtreeview
<gatox> for qtreeview is true by default
<ralsina> gatox: yep :-)
<ralsina> gatox: known gotcha
<gatox> you learn something new every day :P
 * ralsina has had to do this exact same thing
<gatox> i did it for tables, never for trees
<ralsina> alecu: We need to change that "u1cp needs to close" dialog. Specially since u1cp doesn't close at all :-)
<gatox> alecu, look at this: http://youtu.be/m5zSr2tJIGI?t=2m43s
<alecu> ralsina: right!
<alecu> gatox: it's beautiful... So, at 1500usd, you can skip your next notebook and get one instead!
<gatox> alecu, jejeje i'm tryinggggggg..... but they are out of stock :(
<alecu> gatox: only the starbucks one is sold... they still have the husker one, and also one you can ask them to customize with any other name.
<gatox> alecu, yes.... but they are delayed making the ships or something, so you can buy it from the web.... you need to wait until they are ready again or something
<gatox> you can't i mean
<alecu> gatox: you can also ask for one with your own name! "Lt. Diego Sarmentero" "GATOX"
<alecu> awesome!
<gatox> jejejeje
<mmcc> hi folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<gatox> me
<gatox> thisfred, briancurtin mmcc alecu ralsina dobey ?
<briancurtin> oops, typing
<ralsina> sorry, I'm skipping for today
<thisfred> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Working on u1-client ipc menu, almost working fixing some issues with test_external_interfaces.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose, move on to u1-cp menu
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: background sync in cosas TODO: conflict resolution and error handling in cosas BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: fixed storageprotocol run-test, cert loc: mac code, tests, twisted fun
<mmcc> TODO: propose cert loc code, file bugs, REVIEWS
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: new installer with the right version
<briancurtin> TODO: finish automating version updating (has been a problem for a while)
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: reviews, found a solution for bug #1031197
<alecu> TODO: a branch to fix it
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1031197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "DownloadFinished signal triggers when file has not yet completed writing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031197
 * gatox lunch!
<mmcc> anyone know why there is no run-tests.bat in storage-protocol?
<mmcc> I'm wondering whether or not we need to run the second sweep of tests (with cpp extension) on macos
<verterok> mmcc: we only use the cpp extensions in the server, don't think there is a need to run those tests in all client platforms :)
<mmcc> verterok: ok, thanks
<mmcc> still wondering why there's no test-running script at all for windows in storage-protocol…
<briancurtin> mmcc: i don't remember why there isn't one, but it could (should) be changed
<briancurtin> (i think)
<mmcc> briancurtin: yeah, I figured it'd be good to have
<mmcc> but I'm running into the problem now where the buildout u1trial is older than dev-tools-trunk…
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm not really sure what to do there. i've just been manually updating the bin/u1trial whenever i bzr pull the dev-tools branch
<briancurtin> mmcc: i got sidetracked into trying to setup a virtualenv alternative last time i tried to figure out dev-tools in the buildout, so i ended up sticking with manual for the time being
<mmcc> briancurtin: yeah, that sounds reasonable. dev-tools doesn't change that often and there's enough other stuff to do
<mmcc> adding windows test script revealed that tests broke when TRIAL_TEMP_DIR was set
<mmcc> alecu - just saw your earlier review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-run-tests/+merge/118488 -- sorry, I thought I'd set it back to 'work in progress' before anyone saw it… could you take another look? I've added a windows test script, fixed a path bug in a test, and made the tests run cleanly on darwin
<mmcc> thisfred - if you have time for reviews today, see above
<briancurtin> joshuahoover, ralsina: from what i could tell from our conversations, the 3.0.2 installer should really only be changed to identify 3.0.2b in the log files, right? do we need to change more than that, such as the version number in the file name?
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, I would like a different filename and build number so that people get the upgrade
<briancurtin> ralsina: i changed the build number which would take care of that part of it. changing the file name is obviously trivial, but i'll test that the upgrade path works with a name like that
<briancurtin> also, ralsina: 1-1?
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure
<ralsina> briancurtin: to both :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: mumble?
<briancurtin> ralsina: logging in now
<thisfred> mmcc, +1
<mmcc> thisfred: thanks!
<alecu> mmcc: ack. I'll take a look after lunch.
<ralsina> rebooting servers, will be gone for a second
<mmcc> thanks alecu.
<mmcc> another storage-protocol branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-1025950-cert-locs/+merge/118603
<mmcc> with that branch, the packaged mac app starts up and starts syncdaemon with no complaints
<mmcc> (for real this time)
<mmcc> ralsina: wasn't sure who is responsible for generating icon images, so you got this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/1034092
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1034092 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "There is no UbuntuOne mac icon (.icns format)" [High,New]
<ralsina> mmcc: looking...
<ralsina> mmcc: ping lisette about it. She's on vacation but she's back tomorrow and she's a mac user
<mmcc> ralsina: ok
<mmcc> anyone feel like swimming through a syncdaemon log? the macfsevents client is not handling create events correctly. here's the log: https://pastebin.canonical.com/71687/ (bug #1034127)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1034127 in Ubuntu One Client "macfsevents client fails to upload newly created file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034127
<mmcc> however, it is doing fine with deletes :)
<ralsina> looking
<ralsina> mmcc: the CREATE seems to be generating a Makefile which is good
<ralsina> and the upload too
<ralsina> it does give an error on on_upload_finished though
<ralsina> mmcc: did the file end uploaded to the site?
<ralsina> mmcc: we should add .DS_Store to the ignore list, right? That's easy :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: no - the "Screen Shot" file does not appear on the site, however the .DS_Store file does. I see a bunch of log messages about uploading .DS_Store and none about the actual file
<ralsina> mmcc: you are right
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, probably. DS_Store is going to be a source of lots of conflicts between multiple macs
<ralsina> mmcc: file a bug about the DS_Store
<mmcc> k
<ralsina> mmcc: you can fix it easy, just look at the provided syncdaemon.conf
<mmcc> right - there's a list of regexes to ignore, right
<ralsina> the other one, alecu may be the one who can track it
<alecu> hmmm
<mmcc> ralsina: DS_Store is not totally straightforward - it's sometimes useful, and dropbox does sync it… I think they just don't sync it to non-macs.. do we have a mechanism for that kind of thing?
<ralsina> mmcc: nope
<ralsina> mmcc: I mean, we could have different ignore lists on each platform
<mmcc> is the ignore list checked when we get an event from the server?
<mmcc> I think it's probably at least partly a server issue if we want to sync it, since  we will want to avoid showing it in the web UI too…
<ralsina> mmcc: not familiar enough with what .DS_Store does to be helpful
<ralsina> mmcc: to hide it in the web, we'd need some work from beuno's team
<ralsina> mmcc: what exactly does it gain us to sync it?
<beuno> yeah, not very hard
<mmcc> ralsina: it holds info about things like folder background images, labels, spotlight comments on files
<beuno> it uses up space, so just plain hiding may not be enough
<ralsina> mmcc: we are in principle not syncing metadata
<mmcc> so, no actual file content but metadata that some users do use -- and some apps (ab)use spotlight comments to store other metadata
<ralsina> and if the user has no mac he can never delete those again...
<ralsina> complicated UX story there
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, so on that principle it's OK to just ignore it at the client.
<mmcc> ralsina: good point
<mmcc> I'm sure we'll get feature requests about it, but keeping it around is not essential to a working app.
<mmcc> by "keeping it around" I mean syncing it.
<ralsina> we can stat by ignoring it and then we'll see
<ralsina> if it's a binary there is a huge probability of cnflict with it anyway
<ralsina> start* by ignoring it
<mmcc> ralsina - agreed. note that there's other metadata to think about: HFS+ extended attributes . the system uses those for more important things, like code signatures on apps… I still need to look into how important those are
<mmcc> I mean, how much of a problem it'd be to lose them. i.e., might be ok if no one ever syncs apps they get from the app store...
<ralsina> mmcc: good point
<mmcc> I have a todo to look at that later. later is coming soon i guess
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> also, winter is coming
<ralsina> it's a race between winter and later. I have my money n later
<gatox> ralsina, alecu review please! :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<mmcc> lunchtime here
<gatox> anddddd.... eod here! see you tomorrow!! :D have a nice day people
<ralsina> eod for me as wekk
<ralsina> see you all guys tomorrow
#ubuntuone 2012-08-08
<mpt> Where do I report bugs in the U1 music store?
<mpt> oh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music-store
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> good morning!
<gatox> alecu, good morning to you sir!
<gatox> alecu, i have a branch stuck in approved since yesterday.... it has a commit message, and i didn't see any reason why it doesn't land...... but it's stuck there....
<alecu> gatox: I'm sure you've already tried putting it as "needs review" and back to "Approved", right?
<gatox> alecu, no..... i didn't know that trick..... trying...
<ralsina> good late morning!
<mmcc> good morning everyone.
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> morning mmcc!
<gatox> back
<mmcc> Any opinions on the version number for the mac app? For test builds, should we have some per-build number, or include the date in it somewhere? There's both a numerical version number and a localizable string that we can put things like "build 20120808-12" into
<gatox> back..... i'm having some issues with my internet connection
<ralsina> either tests are getting slower every day or I am getting more impatient every time I run them
<ralsina> mmcc: is there a separate version and build number?
<ralsina> mmcc: trunk is supposed to be 3.99.x but something like a date is a better idea at this moment
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know which one it is.... but i'm having the same problem
<ralsina> gatox: it seems to happen every few months, then someone wastes a week making them go fast again
<mmcc> sorry, had to step away for a sec.
<mmcc> ralsina: there's a version number that has to be period-separated digits, then a "version string" that shows up in finder's get info box, that can be anything - convention is that it includes the version number
<mmcc> I just now made it throw the contents of revnos.txt into that version string, so it looks like this: "3.0.0 (ubuntu-sso-client: 988, ubuntuone-client: 1289, ubuntuone-control-panel: 343, ubuntuone-storage-protocol: 159)"
<mmcc> A little messy for distribution but seems handy for testing
<gatox> ralsina, do you know how to run specific qt tests for u1-cp?? i forgot something..... or something change.... i'm trying to do: u1trial --reactor=qt4 path/to/test.py
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> thisfred, mmcc: say me
<mmcc> me
<thisfred> ni
<ralsina> gatox: --gui ?
<gatox> ralsina, don't know.... will try
<mmcc> ralsina, gatox it's both - --gui and --reactor=qt4
<briancurtin> DONE: installer upgrade testing, 1-1, installer sent for testing
<briancurtin> TODO: metaclass/next porting, 2to3 runs to see what else is left
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<gatox> mmmm it's failing with boths.....
<alecu> DONE: reviews, finished a branch for bug #1031197, needing reviews itself
<alecu> TODO: more tests of the ported protobuf with python3, catch up with py3k and briancurtin
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: I'm taking off this friday
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1031197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "DownloadFinished signal triggers when file has not yet completed writing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031197
<ralsina> gatox: I'll help you after the standup
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose u1-client branches for sync menu (need reviews on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on u1-cp implementation.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: calls calls calls (to the tune of Motley Crue's girls girls girls) reviews, some bug triaging, finished contract wrangling (twisted port on the way!)  TODO: fix a bug or two, reviews BLOCKED: no NEXT mmcc
<gatox> TODO: 1-1 with ralsina
<mmcc> DONE: cert loc code, reviews, looking at filemonitor bug
<mmcc> TODO: package for test builds, bug filing
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: cosas conflict resolution TODO: same BLOCKED: 1/2 (API decisions need to be made that I don't feel comfortable making all by myself, but I can continue on other aspects)
<alecu> ralsina: "(twisted port on the way!)" yay!
<ralsina> thisfred: happy to give biased unfounded opinions on API matters
<thisfred> ralsina, in that case see the backlog in the internal u1db channel ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: will do
<ralsina> thisfred: it's LONG though
<thisfred> yep :)
<alecu> mmcc: did you find anything in the filemonitor bug?
<mmcc> alecu, well, I noticed that if you kill and restart syncdaemon, the files get uploaded. Still looking at what might be going wrong. I am suspicious of the RPC errors about on_upload_finished.
<ralsina> thisfred: the idea of the extra argument in query calls feels natural, but it also feels strange in that, when would the user *not* want to know of conflicts?
<ralsina> thisfred: although I am probably misunderstanding because I read it quickly
<gatox> can anyone try this on u1-cp: u1trial --gui ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/tests/test_filesyncstatus.py ??? and tell me if that works for you?
<gatox> i'm probably doing something wrong.... but i don't know what
<gatox> i thought that should work
<ralsina> gatox: --gui without reactor is not going to wrk for qt tests
<gatox> ohhhhhhh long time without using both!!!!
<gatox> ralsina, thx!!!
<gatox> that's why you are the manager!!!! \o/ jeje
<ralsina> gatox: jeje
<ralsina> gatox: besides, alecu already told you that a ew minutes ago ;-)
<gatox> oh.... totally miss that meesage.... sorry alecu
<ralsina> Any pending reviews?
<gatox> ralsina, yes please
<thisfred> ralsina, right. Problem is we can't do the extra argument, because the queries have a *arg parameter
<gatox> ralsina, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621
<thisfred> which means no keyword args allowed
<ralsina> thisfred: ugh
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, no good suggestions then
<alecu> gatox: ralsina, it was mmcc that said it, not me :-)
<thisfred> ralsina, discussing with aq now, but I think we're steering towards just always including the information on whether there are conflicts
<gatox> sorry mmcc then :P
<ralsina> thisfred: that makes more sense
<ralsina> thisfred: like I said, why would the caller not want to know that? :-)
<alecu> mmcc: hmmm... if sd finds the files after being restarted, it sounds like some events were missed the first time.
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> gatox :) no prob
<ralsina> alecu, mmcc: could be that argument error is making it drop some events?
<thisfred> ralsina, I agree. The only reason it might not want to know if the app never syncs. Then why use u1db ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: and willful ignorance is easy to achieve, just ignore the data ;-)
<alecu> mmcc: that happesn because after the restart sd has a chance to rescan the filesystem.
<thisfred> and it's easy to ignore, you'd just pay a tiny performance price
<thisfred> right
<mmcc> alecu: on the first run,  it sees the file create, it generates a MakeFile, but no corresponding Upload log entry ever shows up.
<alecu> ralsina: which "argument error" ?
<mmcc> alecu, right- the restarted daemon sees the files in the local rescan
<alecu> mmcc: oh, ok. Were you able to reproduce that consistently?
<ralsina> alecu: the "requires 2 arguments, received 3" ior something, it was in mmcc's log
<ralsina> alecu: it was on on_upload_finished, IIRC
 * alecu needs fosfovita
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina: 2012-08-07 12:12:46,689 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Pb - WARNING - Could not emit signal 'on_upload_finished' to <twisted.spread.pb.RemoteReference instance at 0x10512ad40> due to 'on_upload_finished() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given)'
<ralsina> OMG *my* fosfovita worked :-)
<ralsina> translation: fosfovita is a minerals/vitamins pill that claims to improve memory because it has phosphorus
 * ralsina would rather lick a matchbox
<mmcc> mmmmmm phosphorus
<alecu> ralsina: remember to lick the matches, not the box!
<ralsina> alecu: all the phosphorus on safety matches is in the box :-)
<ralsina> alecu: that's why you can't light them in your boot like a cowboy
<alecu> ralsina: then why do we still call them "fósforos" ?
<ralsina> alecu: tradition
 * alecu tries licking a lighter
<ralsina> alecu: and because "little sticks with some thing that burns on the tip but is not phosphorus" is not marketable
<mmcc> ralsina: you've heard of "I can't believe it's not butter," right?
<ralsina> mmcc: I even tried it!
<ralsina> mmcc: I totally believed it!
<alecu> mmcc: I don't think that error has anything to do with the missed events problem.
<ralsina> mmcc: http://boingboing.net/2012/07/04/walmarts-i-cant-believe.html
<mmcc> alecu - ok, so it just gets logged and ignored, and doesn't leave anything wedged?
<ralsina> alecu: the other possibility that comes to mind is a semantic difference or out-of-order events
<ralsina> alecu: which is scary
<alecu> mmcc, ralsina: right
<alecu> ralsina: remember that macfsevents does not get events for individual files, but for some changes in a folder
<ralsina> alecu: then maybe there is a bug in the code to figure out the diff
<alecu> ralsina: and it's synthezising (wow, that was hard) some events from the changes it sees.
<ralsina> right
<alecu> hmmm\
<alecu> but, mmcc says that the event was received. And it's just the Upload that's missing....
<mmcc> alecu - well, I'm not sure it's just the upload missing - I don't know what *should* be there. here's the log: https://pastebin.canonical.com/71687/
<ralsina> if there is a makefile, and no upload, maybe it thinks it's still open
<mmcc> I'm going to go log in to my u1 account in ubuntu and try the same thing and see what log messages I get so I know what's up
<ralsina> and/or the nanny is preventing the upload
<mmcc> ralsina: if the nanny was blocking it, would there be a log message? there's no 'nanny' string in the log paste
<ralsina> mmcc: no
<briancurtin> alecu: if you have a chance, would you mind running the tests on lp:~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-3 to see what you get. this is that SyncTimestampChecker that is failing
<mmcc> IIRC you guys did a sprint a while back with presentations on syncdaemon, right? are those presentations around anywhere for me to refer to?
<alecu> mmcc, it was more like a workshop, and there were no slides, sorry.
<mmcc> alecu: ok.
<alecu> we should definitely record it next time
<briancurtin> mmcc: i have the hand-written posters and diagrams if you want them, but like alecu said, it was more of a workshop. there was a lot of talk going along with reading code
<mmcc> briancurtin: hand-written posters and diagrams sounds great, got to be better than nothing
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll see if i can take good pictures of them or something
<mmcc> briancurtin: oh, I thought you already had pics :) ok, but take your time - and don't worry too much about quality
<alecu> briancurtin: here, right? test_server_date_sends_nocache_headers
<briancurtin> alecu: yep, that's the one
<alecu> briancurtin: I get the same 500. I'll take a further look.
<briancurtin> alecu: the odd thing is that i do what that test does in the interpreter just fine. i can also use urllib to hit that URL just fine. it only seems to fail when run in the test suite :/
<alecu> briancurtin: what is the url?
<ralsina> lunchtime
<briancurtin> alecu: "http://one.ubuntu.com/api/time"
<alecu> briancurtin: I think we should not be hitting that from the tests. We should be using a mock webserver if needed.
<briancurtin> alecu: i don't disagree, but this should work. it works fine on trunk
<alecu> briancurtin:         self.patch(SyncTimestampChecker, "SERVER_URL", self.ws.get_iri())
<briancurtin> it also works if you just open up an interpreter, import that, and call get_server_time just fine
<alecu> briancurtin: so, we are not using that url in the test, as it's being patched.
<briancurtin> alecu: ah
<alecu> briancurtin: one more thing: I *think* this code is not used anymore.
<alecu> briancurtin: oauth_headers and the timestamp_checker module instance of SyncTimestampChecker
<alecu> briancurtin: right. I think I forgot to get rid of the SyncTimestampChecker when it was no longer needed. I surely seem to have gotten rid of the AsyncTimestampChecker.
<briancurtin> alecu: ah, well then that makes this easier. im doing a double check that we dont need it. i think you're right
<alecu> briancurtin: I've done a quick grep in u1-client and u1cp and they are not used either.
<briancurtin> alecu: cool
<alecu> briancurtin: I think we should do a branch to delete both, and see if anything breaks. And if it breaks, it should be using the new webclient anyway.
<briancurtin> alecu: i'll go that route and take SyncTimestampChecker out outside of the unicode branch
<alecu> this netsplitting is just awesome.
<alecu> briancurtin: don't know if this reached you:
<alecu> <alecu> briancurtin: I think we should do a branch to delete both, and see if anything breaks. And if it breaks, it should be using the new webclient anyway.
<alecu> <alecu> briancurtin: would you mind creating a bug for this and assigning it to me?
<alecu> <alecu> briancurtin: you can skip those fixes in this branch. Thanks for finding it!
<briancurtin> alecu: now i got it, and i'll create the bug shortly
<alecu> thanks :-)
<gatox> alecu, dobey is on vacation?
<alecu> gatox: calendar says he returns tomorrow
<alecu> hey! it's joshuahoover's birthday today!
<gatox> alecu, ok..... usually he knows with the branches are not landing :P
<alecu> gatox: we should probably ping sidnei about tarmac when dobey is not around
<alecu> lunch time for me.
<ralsina> gatox: 1-1?
<gatox> ralsina, right!
<gatox> mumble or irc?
<ralsina> mumble
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mmcc> ok, early lunch here. back in a bit
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin, gatox, alecu: any reviews pending?
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<briancurtin> none at the moment
<alecu> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+activereviews
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh yes, tihs one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621
<ralsina> alecu: prefiero el human touch ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i thought you already approve it
<alecu> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-download-finished/+merge/118759
<briancurtin> alecu: i created bug #1034528 for that SyncTimestampChecker. working on it right now
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1034528 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Remove SyncTimestampChecker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034528
<ralsina> gatox: no, seen it but not reviewed it entirely yet
<ralsina> alecu: got it
<gatox> ralsina, ahh ok
<alecu> briancurtin: ok, great. I can work on that if you want to keep going over the unicode branches.
<ralsina> gatox: will +1 as soon as I run the tests
<gatox> ralsina, ack
 * alecu has just conflated py3 and unicode.
<alecu> I wonder how much of that is true :P
<briancurtin> alecu: it seems easy enough. i just started on it a few mins ago
<alecu> briancurtin: great then.
<ralsina> alecu: unicode in python2 is gatox, so you can conflate them only in some cases ;-)
<ralsina> grrrr I have to check the assertIn argument order every time I run into it
<ralsina> yes, it's arg1 in arg2 but then that reads "assertIn needle, haystack" which makes my eyes stumble
<alecu> ralsina: I always remember that bit (thanks fosfovita), but I never type it right.
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> alecu: have to love a 5-line patch with 55 lines of tests, right? :-)
<alecu> lol
<alecu> I had to refactor one of the tests, that's why :-)
<alecu> and yes... 11:1 is too high. Usually it's 3:1 or 4:1
<ralsina> at least the problem seems well contained :-)
<ralsina> alecu: +1 ran tests only on linux though
<alecu> thanks
<mmcc> ralsina: I have another high test-to-code branch for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-1025950-cert-locs/+merge/118603
<mmcc> (because there weren't tests before)
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<ralsina> mmcc: he
<ralsina> mmcc: storage protocol is mostly very old code before we got religion
<gatox> ralsina, as some parts of u1-client.......
<ralsina> gatox: on some parts of u1-client I expect to see *mold*
<gatox> jeje
 * mmcc just wrote "import tracebacon". 
<beuno> mmcc, did it work?
<alecu> it's just a whiff away
<mmcc> sadly, no… it did not work.
<briancurtin> alecu: so i'm looking at this SyncTimestampChecker removal...it doesn't look like TimestampChecker is intended to be used by itself, so it doesnt seem as easy as just replacing its use
<briancurtin> unless im misunderstanding it
<briancurtin> it looks like its consumed by BaseWebClient, but i dont think the places which used a timestamp checker want a BaseWebClient (or other web client)
<mterry> Are U1 oauth credentials stored in my home directory?
<mterry> Ah, in the keyring I bet
<gatox> alecu, when you have a moment:  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/refactor-sync-status/+merge/118809  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621
<alecu> hey all, ralsina has just smsd me: his house ran out of power
<briancurtin> that sucks
<gatox> :S
<alecu> briancurtin: afaik SyncTimestampChecker is not used anymore.
<alecu> briancurtin: only TimestampChecker is used nowadays.
<briancurtin> alecu: there were a few things that seem to have been using SyncTimestampChecker this whole time. they were getting it from utils.timestamp_checker, which pointed to an instance of SyncTimestampChcker
<alecu> briancurtin: I can't find any usage of that timestamp_checker other than the tests for it
<alecu> briancurtin: in ussoc, in u1c nor in u1cp
<alecu> and u1sp
<alecu> briancurtin: in which module did you find that usage?
<briancurtin> alecu: maybe i'll post the branch in a minute. i removed STC and its tests, but things are still depending on utils.timestamp_checker
<alecu> ack
<briancurtin> alecu: i guess it's just line 207 in ubuntu_sso/utils/tests/test_common.py - it patches that utils.timestamp_checker (which would be SyncTimestampChecker)
<briancurtin> alecu: and the oauth stuff in ubuntu_sso.utils then uses timestamp_checker, which is the SyncTimestampChecker
<alecu> briancurtin: right. And that oauth_headers method is not used anymore either.
<alecu> briancurtin: I rolled up both into the new webclient.
<briancurtin> alecu: alright, i'll remove that then see what happens
<alecu> briancurtin: previously every webclient user would check the timestamp and would sign oauth.
<alecu> briancurtin: with the new one, this is done automatically by the webclient.
<briancurtin> alecu: so i should then remove the entire SignWithCredentialsTestCase? because that was still using oauth_headers
<alecu> briancurtin: it looks like it should be gone, yes.
<briancurtin> alecu: ah there we go, i think it's good now
<alecu> great
<briancurtin> i guess that was easier than i thought...it seemed like a whole bunch of important stuff to just be ripping out
<gatox> eod here!!! bye all!
<ralsina> hello again, sorry, was out of power & internet
<alecu> hello back there, boss.
<briancurtin> alecu: when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-SyncTimestampChecker/+merge/118826
<alecu> briancurtin: looking
<alecu> briancurtin: small needsfixing
<alecu> briancurtin: we should also remove the unused imports
<alecu> ok, EOD here.
<alecu> cheers, all!
<ralsina> bye alecu!
<ralsina> EOD for me as well. bye!
<mmcc> ok, I'm done for today. see you all tomorrow
#ubuntuone 2012-08-09
<gatox> good morning
<ralsina>  /away
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<dobey> is u1lint on osx being replaced with /bin/true or something?
<gatox> dobey, hi! i'm having some problems with tihs branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu/+merge/118117 i don't know if tarmac is not working or something....
<dobey> it appears the -trunk tarmac is offline
<ralsina> hello dobey!
<dobey> have no fear, i is here!
<dobey> brb, need to reboot apparently. sound card didn't get picked up when i turned workstation back on after holidays
<dobey> bah, stupid sound
<mmcc> hi everyone. welcome back, dobey!
<ralsina> hello mmcc
<ralsina> dobey: if you can't get the soundcard to work we can arrange something with phones
<ralsina> and skypes, and ponies
<joshuahoover> ralsina: is there a call today in about 40 min.?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, thanks
<mmcc> brb making coffee
<dobey> ralsina: the internal sound card isn't getting picked up by pulseaudio for some reason. my external usb sound interface for my studio equipment works though, so i'll just have to use it
<ralsina> dobey: so we should get extra quality dobeysound!
<dobey> eh
<dobey> hey mmcc; thanks
<gatox> dobey, is tarmac working now?? should i re-approve this branch or something? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu/+merge/118117
<dobey> +SET IGNORE_MODULES="test_linux.py, test_libsoup.py, test_darwin.py"
<dobey> huh, why are there spaces in there
<dobey> gatox: it should be working now
<briancurtin> all: it's my review day so let me know if you need a look at anything
<briancurtin> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-SyncTimestampChecker/+merge/118826 is updated, i think it should have the lint issues fixed
<dobey> gatox: ah, something broke u1-client though
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhhhh
<briancurtin> i really need to figure out why lint on windows doesn't find any of the things alecu always responds with
<gatox> briancurtin, if you have some time, please review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/refactor-sync-status/+merge/118809 is just refactoring some stuff
<alecu> briancurtin: I don't have lint running on windows :P
<gatox> briancurtin, for a future branch
<alecu> briancurtin: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-download-finished/+merge/118759
<briancurtin> gatox, alecu: looking
<dobey> gatox: next run should pick it up
<gatox> dobey, great!! thanks! :D
<alecu> in fact, both my windows and mac dev envs need some rebuilding
<gatox> briancurtin, also this one please :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu/+merge/118621
<dobey> oi, am hungry
<gatox> me too
<mmcc> dobey: that IGNORE_MODULES line, what's that from? looks like something I wrote but I don't know where.
<dobey> mmcc: from https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1024623-install-confs/+merge/118404
<dobey> mmcc: it had spaces in it before your change though
<dobey> although it is in quotes, so maybe not too bad
<mmcc> ah, right, the .bat file…
<dobey> mmcc: though, did you see the comment i added on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/fix-run-tests/+merge/118488 ?
<mmcc> dobey: yes I did. for some reason a pyflakes egg is in the buildout but not the environment it set up, so I never used it
<mmcc> I'll make the suggested change, no problem.
<dobey> mmcc: right; i'm wondering how u1lint ever succeeded on osx/windows with your branch though, given the pylint brokenness there
<mmcc> dobey, it didn't. I should've made a note in the merge - there were so many lint errors that I figured that was an issue for later. Of course I didn't think about using pyflakes instead :|
<dobey> right, we need pyflakes there :)
<dobey> ralsina: are we going to do hangout or mumble?
<ralsina> dobey: mumble
<ralsina> my hangout is broken
<briancurtin> call up google support...oh, wait
<dobey> ralsina: do you use chromium or firefox? (or real chrome?)
<ralsina> dobey: chromium
<dobey> ah. it surprisingly works ok for me in firefox
<dobey> how do you tell a dialog in qt to be modal, programmatically?
<alecu> briancurtin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1137918/
<dobey> briancurtin: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-coverage/+merge/118207 please?
<dobey> seems to have gotten no reviews while i was gone
<briancurtin> alecu: thanks, fixing
<briancurtin> dobey: adding to my review queue, i'll look
<alecu> briancurtin: if you can't make lint work on windows, please try running the tests on an ubuntu vm.
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ also :)
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<briancurtin> alecu: the weird thing is that lint on windows works, just that it doesn't seem to pick up as many things as it does for you. since this has been happening a bunch lately, i'll look into it
<ralsina> briancurtin: it used to pick up a milllion things too many in my case
<briancurtin> ralsina: when i was putting together this branch alecu is mentioning, it said maybe five things and i fixed them, then alecu came back with like 10 more things. its weird because none of the things alecu found were platform specific, just bare imports that would happen everywhere
<ralsina> briancurtin: weird
<alecu> briancurtin: for the imports, I didn't rely on pylint; I just thought of them while reviewing the code.
<briancurtin> alecu: good eyes/mind
<briancurtin> :)
<alecu> briancurtin: I think I didn't ran the tests at the time.
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> ralsina, thisfred, mmcc, briancurtin, mandel: mumble?
<ralsina> going
<briancurtin> on the way
<dobey> did i miss anyone? alecu/gatox were already there, as is joshuahoover
<ralsina> mandel is on vacation, so I think you missed noone
<alecu> dobey: I think not
<thisfred> me
<dobey> thisfred: mumble
<thisfred> ah
<rye> alecu: is it possible to unsubscribe the volume w/o actually firing up sd - manipulate the metadata
<alecu> rye: there might be some way to manipulate the metadata with some byte twiddling, but we have no tool to do that.
<alecu> so... I need to run some errands downtown. I've been putting this away the whole week because of the strike of the subway workers... but it can't wait anymore.
<alecu> wish me luck!
<rye> alecu: good luck!
<alecu> thanks!
<rye> subway workers strike? no subway service?
<briancurtin> alecu is hopping up front to drive the train
<alecu> rye: yup, since sunday.
<alecu> briancurtin: lol
<rye> alecu: briancurtin http://xkcd.com/726/
<ralsina> alecu: ever considered asking a motorcicle messenger service to deliver you? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: I'm on the "heavy packages" category.
<mmcc> That comic makes it look like the window is open in the cockpit
<ralsina> alecu: in paraguay you can take a moto-taxi like that :-)
<alecu> ralsina: that would be an awesome service here
<ralsina> alecu: I have a friend who is motoquero, maybe he can take you
<alecu> ralsina: even a two person bike where only the driver pedals.... we could be millonaires.
<ralsina> alecu: boke rickshaws like in london?
<ralsina> bike*
<alecu> ralsina: it would have to be slimmer, to take advantage of our bike lanes.
<ralsina> a bike-rickshaw-train hybrid
<mmcc> given a pyflakes .egg, is there an easy way to turn that into a pyflakes runnable script? I'm hoping there's some command that'll do it for me
<ralsina> mmcc: pip?
 * alecu should get a bike.
<ralsina> mmcc: pip install thisegghere.egg
<mmcc> ralsina: where does that put it?
<ralsina> mmcc: magical places
<ralsina> mmcc: no idea :-)
<mmcc> right. heh. "in my virtualenv" if I had one
<mmcc> I wanted to do it in a buildout compatible way, since the buildout includes the egg
<mmcc> ok, there's a buildout way to do this. I guess we just aren't doing it yet
<mmcc> no, the buildout should've installed scripts from the eggs it has... maybe pyflakes has a broken egg or something?
<ralsina> mmcc it's not in the buildout's bin?
<mmcc> ralsina: no, but there's a chance I've broken it. I'm testing it in a clean buildout. pyflakes' egg looks fine
<ralsina> gotta go banking before the banks bank no' mo'
<ralsina> perrito666: como kung fu?
<ralsina> oops, wrong channel
<mmcc> ralsina: was that a banking transaction?
 * gatox luncch!
<dobey> ok, off to lunch, bbiab
<thisfred> Necesito más café
<ghoulmann> help? I'm getting this on 12.04: Traceback (most recent call last):
<ghoulmann> Failure: ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.common.WebClientError: (u'SSL handshake failed', u'')
<ghoulmann> can't connect or sync
<rye> ghoulmann: are you using any kind of a proxy?
<ghoulmann> rye: not at all
<rye> ralsina: ^ i don't recall this on Ubuntu
<rye> ghoulmann: the login screen constantly says that authentication failed, right?
<ghoulmann> rye it tells me nothing (syncing eternatally) until i go to account information. when I do that, i get WebClientError
<ghoulmann> u'SSL handshake failed'
<rye> ghoulmann: when you visit https://one.ubuntu.com - were you asked to add the site to the exceptions?
<ghoulmann> rye: not that I remember. I do not when I do it now.
<ghoulmann> i can login with no problem
<ghoulmann> on one.ubuntu.com
<rye> ghoulmann: may I ask you to run this script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-ubuntu-syncdaemon-diag.sh - bash "ubuntuone-ubuntu-syncdaemon-diag.sh" - it will collect the log files and system/package info and will write an archive to the desktop folder. Please send the archive to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com, I will take a look
<ghoulmann> sure
<ghoulmann> rye : sent from rikgoldman@gmail.com
<rye> ghoulmann: got it and found the reason, switching to private chat
<rye> ralsina: us.archive.ubuntu.com does not have control panel 3.0.2, but ubuntuone-client is at 3.0.2 causing failures, going to #is
<mmcc> so, I can't figure out why buildout isn't installing pyflakes' script -- if anyone is more familiar with buildout and wants to take a look, here's a very verbose trace of it re-installing pyflakes after I deleted the egg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1138110/
<dobey> hrmm
<rye> ralsina: cancelling, there's no 3.0.2 released, sorry
<dobey> rye: i think cp 3.0.2 had no changes from the previous version
<dobey> rye: so i didn't waste my time uploading it to precise yet
<dobey> ghoulmann: what version of python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol do you have installed?
<dobey> mmcc: odd
<mmcc> I think the problem is that pyflakes doesn't have an entry_points.txt in its EGG_INFO
<dobey> i'm not sure that's it
<dobey> why would it have one?
<mmcc> because buildout apparently uses that to decide what scripts to put in bin/
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i would think it would do setup.py install and be done with it
<dobey> or rather, it seems to be doing easy_install
<dobey> which i would think also uses setup.py install
<dobey> and pyflakes clearly lists bin/pyflakes in scripts= argument
<mmcc> but it's installing from the egg, there's no setup.py
<dobey> easy_install is installing from an egg?
<mmcc> buildout is
<dobey> then what is this mention of easy_install?
<dobey> Unpacking pyflakes-0.5.0 to /var/folders/sn/knffnnd96s9c237ktkb4llxm0000gn/T/easy_install-5gXYNo/pyflakes-0.5.0
<dobey> like that
<mmcc> ok, it runs easy_install - see line 137 of the paste
<dobey> it seems to build an egg in that directory
<dobey> mmcc: are we using python in /usr/local/Cellar, or are we supposed to be using a python from the buildout dir?
<mmcc> dobey: for this part we should be using /usr/local/Cellar -- the buildout generated python shouldn't be generated until after the egg dependencies are installed, I think
<mmcc> the generated python is just "sys.path = [list-ofpaths-to-installed-eggs] , then code.interact(), basically"
<dobey> creating build/bdist.macosx-10.7-x86_64/egg/EGG-INFO/scripts
<dobey> mmcc: ^^ what's that file contain?
<dobey> oh i guess that's a directory
<dobey> copying build/scripts-2.7/pyflakes -> build/bdist.macosx-10.7-x86_64/egg/EGG-INFO/scripts
<dobey> and pyflakes should be in it
<mmcc> that's in a temp, but the final buildout-dir/devsetup/eggs/pyflake.egg/EGG-INFO/scripts has the pyflakes script, yees
<mmcc> the problem is, I want buildout to put that in the same bin/ as e.g. the pep8 script, and its wrapped python
<dobey> so it is there
<mmcc> yeah, buildout just doesn't know about it
<dobey> mmcc: where is u1lint in the ubuntuone-dev-tools egg, as a point of comparison?
<mmcc> dobey, also at eggs/ubuntuone_dev_tools-3.0.0-py2.7.egg//EGG-INFO/scripts/u1lint
<mmcc> and also not installed correctly by buildout
<dobey> it is; it's just that pyflakes and dev-tools don't use pkg_resources entry points to run the scripts
<mmcc> (this is why the env-mac is setting $u1lint)
<dobey> and pep8 does
<mmcc> right. but buildout uses those to decide to generate scripts in the bin/ directory
<dobey> well env-mac is setting u1lint because we need to use the development version, not the old one we're installing as an egg
<dobey> then buildout is broken
<mmcc> dobey - env-mac just does a 'find . -name u1lint' -- to get this to work, I need to delete the dev-tools egg :)
<mmcc> buildout is definitely broken
<mmcc> I should be able to add entry points definitions to the buildout.cfg to get it to install all these things
<mmcc> trying that now
<dobey> well, we should also stop pulling dirspec/dev-tools as eggs
<briancurtin> i think most of us do that but it's not easily automate-able, at least as far as i can see
<mmcc> briancurtin: do what?
<dobey> mmcc, alecu: also, i see you had mentioned me, and the options parsing changes to u1trial on monday. is there a problem there?
<briancurtin> mmcc: use dirspec/dev-tools from a checkout rather than the outdated eggs
<mmcc> briancurtin: oh right
<mmcc> briancurtin: I think there is a way to fix that…
<briancurtin> mmcc: i looked for a while and couldnt find anything that shows how to get something from a checkout to be inserted into the sys.path. it automatically does that for the eggs
<mmcc> dobey, briancurtin FYI in a call last week about darwin stuff I volunteered to un-break buildout, so this is happening unless ralsina tells me to stop… the goal is to get darwin working without so many fiddly steps
<mmcc> briancurtin: ah ok. I'll see if I get lucky and notice a way
<mmcc> briancurtin: by the way, how 'bout those buildout docs?
<briancurtin> mmcc: moving away from buildout is also an option. i once looked into virtualenv/pip but moved on to other tasks
<briancurtin> ugh
 * mmcc seconds that ugh
<mmcc> also, gotta love silently ignoring config file entries that aren't right. that'll teach me!
<mmcc> … that'll teach me to be editing the right file.
 * mmcc feels shame
<mmcc> anyway, buildout makes a bin/pyflakes now, moving on to u1lint and u1trial
<ralsina> mmcc: go ahead and unbreak
<ralsina> mmcc: and/or switch
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm on it boss. I think unbreaking will be faster than switching
<ralsina> mmcc: I just got a message telling me "INSTALLBUILDER 8.5 NOW AVAILABLE, INCLUDES MAC OS X MOUNTAIN LION SUPPORT"
<mmcc> ralsina: is that what we use on windows?
<ralsina> mmcc: yep
<dobey> we do?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> pinky swear!
<ralsina> I mean, not that version, but yes that thing
<dobey> ah, so we do
<dobey> i thought it was just called "bitrock installer"
<dobey> bad memory
<ralsina> "bitrock installbuilder qt edition" I think
<ralsina> with a "professional" somewhere in there
<dobey> right
<dobey> now what broke in quantal :-/
<ralsina> what broke in quantal in general or in our code?
<dobey> in general. just pulling a patch to fix a bug in ubuntuone-installer, so we can ship it out to precise for 12.04.1, but tests failing to run on quantal now when i try to build the package
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i see what happened :(
<dobey> and crap
<dobey> ugh; new aptdaemon broke the tests in ubuntuone-installer, incidentally
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu: this looks interesting for the future: Qt + metro http://www.digia.com/en/Blogs/Qt-blog/Sami-Makkonen/Dates/2011/11/Deploying-on-Windows-8-Tablets-with-Qt-Commercial/
<briancurtin> cool. im interested to see what happens with the python side of things. i think martin (one of the other windows core devs) has python ready to run inside metro apps, or something like that. i havent looked into it too much
<ralsina> briancurtin: it looks like there is a proof of concept QML/Metro thing that exists already, and (separately) a Metro style for Qt widget-based apps.
<dobey> brb
 * mmcc -> lunch
<alecu> back
<alecu> I just walked 5km... not used to this.
<gatox> ok....... eod here, and i need to go to buy mass effect 2 and 3 jeje so.... bye! :D
<alecu> ralsina: qt on metro sounds interesting...
<alecu> ralsina: and I really like the video. The guy sounds quite the salesman...
<alecu> an undead one
<ralsina> haha
<ralsina> and that company is the one that bought Qt from Nokia yesterday
<gatox> which video??
 * gatox thinks he misses part of the chat cause of internet issues
<gatox> i read that qt5 is going to work on the integration with windows8 ui
 * gatox feels ignored
<briancurtin> gatox: http://www.digia.com/en/Blogs/Qt-blog/Sami-Makkonen/Dates/2011/11/Deploying-on-Windows-8-Tablets-with-Qt-Commercial/
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks brian!!! you are a really good person for not ignoring me!
<gatox> jejejeej
<briancurtin> :)
<ralsina> gatox: that's why you should use quassel or bip ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: I can give you an quassel account, someone else can get you a bip one
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know what happend i have been having problems with internet..... i realize after a long time....... when the chat does timeout
<gatox> ralsina, but i like to use xchat :(
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-coverage/+merge/118207 please?
<gatox> now..... i can leave in peace :P
<gatox> bye!
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: why the print('') ?
<dobey> ralsina: because print() was printing a literal '()' on the console for some reason; no idea why
<dobey> python == crazy
<ralsina> dobey: I would just tack a \n at the end of the previous print, or if you want to get fancy, add end='\n\n' ;-)
<briancurtin> dobey: it was probably printing the literal before you added __future__.print_function?
<dobey> briancurtin: maybe
<ralsina> dobey: which makes total sense
<ralsina> I can confirm that with print_function, print() does the right thing
<dobey> should i revert that line then?
<ralsina> dobey: or remove the print completely
<ralsina> or replace it with a \n instead
<dobey> yeah i put a \n in the prior print statement
<ralsina> dobey: ok, +1ing it
<ralsina> EOD for me, will be back late at night, ping me for reviews
<ralsina> bye!
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-glib-main/+merge/119045 if you could
<dobey> briancurtin: ^^ also you please :)
<dobey> note, it's stable-3-0, not trunk
<briancurtin> dobey: will look shortly
<alecu> briancurtin: so, regarding the {} vs dict issue, I see that {} is usually faster. Is there any other reason I'm missing?
<briancurtin> alecu: not really. it just stuck out because i saw other places in the code that were using the literal, but that one used the dict constructor
<briancurtin> i dont think its speed is enough to matter. it just looked different so i mentioned. not a big enough deal to hold anything up, though
<alecu> briancurtin: my reasoning is that dict(...) looks cleaner to me when doing dicts that will be used as kwargs...
<alecu> but I don't have a clear explanation, other than "I like it like that" :P
<briancurtin> that works for me
<alecu> briancurtin: ok, I'll leave it like that then. Thanks for bringing it up, though :-)
<mmcc> alecu, you're gone tomorrow right? do you have a sec to think about the syncdaemon bug on darwin now? I'm not sure if it's a simple fix or not…
<mmcc> On darwin, creating a file by copying it in or by "echo foo > text.txt" results in a single IN_CREATE event, but as far as I can tell it looks like the code is expecting a create to be followed by a close, and it won't be on darwin.
<mmcc> I looked at the windows docs, and it looked like the same is the case on windows, so I'm not sure if I have the right root cause yet
<dobey> have a good evening all
<alecu> mmcc: yes, I'm gone tomorrow. And yes, I think on Windows we don't have the close events either
<briancurtin> ralsina: from what i can see having run 2to3 again, pending the few branches i just proposed, the syntax should be ready for us to start running
<alecu> briancurtin: go ahead and run it!!!!! :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: the next/__next__ thing is not really an issue at the moment, Qt is just shadowing the built-in "next" name. we'll have to add some lint enable/disable comments around tests where we define the same name, but thats it
<mmcc> alecu: hmmm, ok.
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm about to take off for the day, and don't currently have a 3.x environment setup for it with all of the dependencies. i'm off tomorrow so i can start with that first thing on monday
<alecu> briancurtin: oh, right. It may make sense to start running this in a Quantal vm
<briancurtin> alecu: good call, i'll do that
<alecu> briancurtin: have a good weekend!
<briancurtin> alecu and all: you too!
<alecu> ooook, EOW here!
#ubuntuone 2012-08-10
<jk-> anyone able to help out with the u1 music store?
<AceLaptop> It says my file is uplaoded, but Ubuntu One will not let me copy public link?
<AceLaptop> Only available command is "Publish"
<AceLaptop> there we go
<AceLaptop> Publish about 10 times and it worked :P
<gatox> good morning
<ralsina> good morning1
<gatox> ralsina, hi sir
<ralsina> hola gatox
<dobey> grr
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on fix-glib-main
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> gatox: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-glib-main/+merge/119045 too?
<gatox> dobey, yes
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> gatox: canonicaladmin trouble
<gatox> ralsina, what happend?
<ralsina> gatox: why did you swap oct 8 to christmas day?
<ralsina> gatox: and worse, why did I approve it? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, http://www.mininterior.gov.ar/asuntos_politicos_y_alectorales/dinap/feriados.php?idName=asuntos&idNameSubMenu=DiNAP&idNameSubMenuDer=DirNAPFeriados#feriados/feriados2012.php
<gatox> the national holiday from October 12.... was moved to October 8
<ralsina> gatox: exactly
<gatox> is that wrong?
<ralsina> gatox: you are swapping a natl holiday with another :-)
<gatox> ahhhhh.... maybe i press the wrong date
<ralsina> well, it seems useless ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i press the wrong day..... the idea was to have 26, 27, 28
<gatox> ralsina, can you reject that so i do it again?
<ralsina> you'll have to ask HR to fix it for you
<ralsina> let me see if I can edit that
<ralsina> no I can't because I approved it
<ralsina> sorry
<gatox> ralsina, wait.... and can't i swap 25 to 28?? jeje
<ralsina> you may :-)
<gatox> ralsina, doing that
<ralsina> of course, it may cause a blackhole to apear in HHRR and destroy the spacetime continuum
<gatox> ralsina, done
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> I wonder why it let you swap two days you already claimed as national holidays
<ralsina> gatox: OTOH, that means you have to work on christmas, right? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i didn't claim those days as national holidays yet
<ralsina> gatox: no, it's broken
<ralsina> argh
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'm confuse now
<gatox> jeej
<ralsina> claim them please
<gatox> when i have to work?
<ralsina> else you are swapping a working day for another
<ralsina> right now, you are marked as off on oct. 8 as "swap"
<dobey> of course you're confused
<dobey> have you *seen* your holiday plans?
<gatox> ralsina, ok, let's do that..... reject the last swap.. and i'll ask hr to cancel the one from obtober 8
<ralsina> rejected
<mmcc> good morning everyone
<ralsina> good morning mmcc
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<ralsina> Whoa, Manuel is going to Thailand!
<gatox> yes! he wants to ride elephants
 * ralsina makes note to start hiring a replacement
<ralsina> there's no way he's coming back in one piece
<gatox> jejejeje
<mmcc> btw ralsina this reminded me so I just submitted for taking off Monday like I mentioned earlier…
<ralsina> mmcc: yes please, I am going through those requests now
<ralsina> my very own version of "freaky fridays"
<dobey> lol
<ralsina> mmcc: approved
 * dobey puts on that Murray Head song
<gatox> alecu, ping
<mmcc> gatox, isn't alecu off today?
<gatox> mmcc, probably..... i was just checking :P
<mmcc> ah
<mmcc> just double-checking, we got rid of lazr.restfulclient, right? so the buildout doesn't need it anymore…
<dobey> right
<dobey> i thought briancurtin removed it from buildout already though
<mmcc> dobey, I guess he meant to but didn't end up merging it.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> maybe it was only removed from the installer building bits
<mmcc> ah, ok. well I'll clean it up anyway.
<mmcc> er, s/anyway//
<mmcc> so there's a buildout recipe that'll turn your buildout dir into a virtualenv for some reason. this seems redundant if we've already got a wrapped python and the scripts we need in buildout's bin/ - anyone know if I'm forgetting something important that virtualenv does here?
<ralsina> mmcc: nothing comes to mind
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> dobey, thisfred briancurtin ?
<ralsina> dobey: say me
<ralsina> thisfred: you too
<briancurtin> me - TODO: holiday
<thisfred> me
<gatox> briancurtin, :P
<dobey> meh
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose first branch for u1-cp menu feature (i need one more review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/refactor-sync-status/+merge/118809).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working in the current branch to integrate the functionality in the prototype into the u1-cp branch.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: http://fschulze.github.com/mr.developer/xkcd-buildout.png
<mmcc> TODO: test & finish up buildout, fix storageprotocol branches
<mmcc> BLCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: team call, 1-1s, canonicaladmin, some bug triaging, helped around, dash call, reviews, misc. TODO: fix a bug or two BLOCKED: no NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/its-full-of-conflicts/+merge/119057 TODO: finish lp:~thisfred/u1db/cosas-conflict-resolution BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: team meeting, ubuntuone-installer SRU to precise, backport fix for bug #937132, bug #1035032
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 937132 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Gdk.py: Gdk couldn't be initialized" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937132
<dobey> TODO: reviews, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric; figure out OOM issue in tarmac
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1035032 in Aptdaemon "New aptdaemon.client breaks apps using twisted with gireactor" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035032
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ralsina> EOM?
<mmcc> forgot note: I'm not here Monday
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch and whatnot. bbiab
 * gatox lunch!
<dobey> oi
<gatox> back....... (connection problems)
<gatox> ralsina, do you have time for a review (only refactoring)?
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, thx, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/refactor-sync-status/+merge/118809
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<gatox> ralsina, and I also have this branch for review if you have time: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/menu-status-actions/+merge/119170
<ralsina> gatox: queued
<gatox> ralsina, thx! :D
<mmcc> so, pylint needs to have the same PYTHONPATH as the stuff it's linting, right? is the same true of pyflakes?
<ralsina> mmcc: true for pylint, not sure about pyflakes
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, thanks. guess it can't hurt.
<dobey> i think u1lint adds the current dir to sys.path anyway
<dobey> so unless it's for something where you're running pyflakes/pylint by hand, it should be fine
<dobey> and i haven't noticed any issues with pyflakes in dirspec
<mmcc> dobey: I'm running u1trial, but a wrapped version with a minimal sys.path
<mmcc> it does do the insert '.' though.
<dobey> u1trial != u1lint
<mmcc> righto, I got confused there
<mmcc> I noticed the issue with the lint paths while fixing a similar issue with u1trial, sorry
<mmcc> the concern with u1lint is that even though it adds the current dir, it'll need to see all the eggs in the buildout that the code it's lint-ing might import…
<dobey> that's probably also true for running the tests
<mmcc> easy to do, just wanted to be sure it was necessary
<dobey> so they'll have to be in PYTHONPATH i guess
<mmcc> dobey: yes, that was the issue I just fixed with u1trial
<mmcc> buildout generates wrapper scripts where it bakes in sys.path = [paths to eggs buildout installed for you]
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> gatox: question!
<ralsina> gatox: you are defining a IN_PROGRESS constant that doesn't seem to be used anywhere?
<gatox> in which branch??
<gatox> the refactoring one?
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> same about OPEN_UBUNTU_ONE and others
<ralsina> at least it's not used in the branch diff ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, my bad..... the thing is.... i added all the string that i'm going to use in the next branches..... should i remove them and add each string in the proper branch?
<ralsina> gatox: if you swear you use all of them.... ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes!
<ralsina> gatox: also, since these are visible strings, I assume they are all from lisette's design?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> cool +1 then
<Guest92647> hi all i have a printing issue, when i try to print, i authenticate with the prompt that pops up, but then the file reamanis in the print qUe(under settings>printers) and i have to authenticate again for it to print. so is there something that can be done so that i don't have to authenticate twice for a doc to print
<Guest92647> using 12.04
<dobey> you are in the wrong channel i think. this is for the  ubuntu one cloud service. #ubuntu is for general help questions
<dobey> brb
<Guest92647> dobey: thx
<mmcc> ok, the buildout is ironed out on macos, now trying it in windows.
<mmcc> "it should just work"
<ralsina> gatox: lint!
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<gatox> ralsina, ouch
<gatox> ralsina, lint fixed
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> ralsina, anyway, those branches are not going to land because of lint issues, because they need this branch to land first: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ipcmenu
<ralsina> gatox: ohhhh
<mmcc> buildout looks good on windows… just need to switch it over to pyflakes
<mmcc> actually that's a separate issue for each branch
<mmcc> I'll do it after lunch
 * mmcc lunch
<gatox> eod here! bye people! :D
<ralsina> I am taking a break for a couple of hours, ping me if you need me, else have a nice weekend!
<mmcc> back
<thisfred> ralsina, when/if you come back: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/cosas-conflict-resolution/+merge/119193
<thisfred> that's another ui branch, and it has some questions.
<thisfred> it does the conflict resolution, but it could use some UX improvements, so feel free to make suggestions outside of what I asked too.
<thisfred> and now I'm gonna walk 2 dogs before the third one arrives. this weekend is going to be crazy.
 * thisfred puts up NO VACANCY sign.
<dobey> should be off as well. have a good weekend all
<mmcc> bye dobey, have a good weekend
<mmcc> anyone still around and interested in a review of buildout changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/improve-buildout/+merge/119195
<ralsina> thisfred: got it
#ubuntuone 2012-08-11
<mmcc> ok, time to go to albuquerque. have a great weekend channel, I'll be back Tuesday
#ubuntuone 2012-08-12
<mpereira> i'm trying to set keybindings with gsettings under ubuntu 12.04 without success. for example, this doesn't work: `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings move-to-workspace-up "['<Shift><Alt>K']"`. if i run `gsettings monitor` before running that command if outputs me the supposed change. also, configuring the keybindings through the GUI works just fine
<mpereira> i've used gsettings successfully to change the text scaling factor i.e. `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor 1.2`
<mpereira> what am i doing wrong?
<mpereira> sorry, wrong channel
#ubuntuone 2013-08-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Traffic Light Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-08-07
<xrandr> hello. Does Ubuntu One use the Openstack Cloud software?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lighthouse Day! :-D
<c^^c^^> Any word of two form factor auth being implemented?
<dobey> it's implemented on the web site
<c^^c^^> where?
<c^^c^^> I'm signed on now to the website
<c^^c^^> Personal detailsApplications is all i see
<dobey> go to https://login.ubuntu.com and under the "Authentication devices" header at the bottom, select "Always require an authentication device"
<dobey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA
<c^^c^^> I wonder if its only for the paid plans
<c^^c^^> I don't see Authentication Devices
<dobey> uh, no
<c^^c^^> http://oi40.tinypic.com/29l1afq.jpg
<c^^c^^> i'm at the url you provided
<dobey> also 2fa isn't required to log in to login.ubuntu.com, even with 2fa enabled
<dobey> c^^c^^: ah, you need to join https://launchpad.net/~sso-2f-testers
<c^^c^^> oh is it under beta?
<dobey> i guess so
<dobey> i don't know
<c^^c^^> lol
<dobey> anyway, join the team and you can use 2fa
<c^^c^^> ah once i joined the team the option appeared
<c^^c^^> perfect you're awesome <3
<c^^c^^> Wait I don't get it why doesn't it prompt me to auth when I sign in
<c^^c^^> what purpose does it serve then
<dobey> when you sign in to where?
<c^^c^^> ubuntu one
<dobey> what url?
<dobey> signing in to login.ubuntu.com is not the same as signing in to one.ubuntu.com
<dobey> login.ubuntu.com can't require 2fa to log in to it, because of chicken vs. egg
<c^^c^^> well one.ubuntu.com when signing in just forwards to login.ubuntu.com
<c^^c^^> I thought it would prompt me for 2fa once i signed in
<dobey> it should if you set it to "always prompt" on login.ubuntu.com
<c^^c^^> oh i see
<c^^c^^> thanks now it is
<dobey> with that set, any site that uses login.ubuntu.com to let you log in, should result in you getting asked for a 2fa key
<c^^c^^> yeah I didn't realize there was an option that must be turned on to require it
<c^^c^^> -for each login
<c^^c^^> sorry
<irc4> can anyone scroll up and give me the launchpad url
<irc4> for 2 form factor auth
<irc4> nvm i got it
#ubuntuone 2013-08-08
<barbara____> ugh I just installed ubuntu 12.10 for my grandmother lol and ubuntu one is not showing up on the system tray im using gnome-fallback-session  package manager shows it installed
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Happiness Happens Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-08-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Book Lovers' Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-08-10
<Nqf523> Question: Why aren't the users' files stored on the Ubuntu One server encrypted? I don't understand.
<Nqf523> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-my-files-stored-on-the-server-encrypted/
#ubuntuone 2014-08-05
<JamesJRH> I had an email back from Canonical pointing me to the API which is JSON. That means I have access to all of my metadata, briefly before it's deleted in the next several hours, but I'm trying to work out how to recursively download it. :-/
<JamesJRH> I have worked out how to use a cookies.txt file to allow wget to download the files over HTTPS, but I somehow need to make it recursive.
<JamesJRH> Or otherwise automated.
<beuno> JamesJRH, how's your python?
<beuno> JamesJRH, https://code.launchpad.net/~matiasb/+junk/u1-downloader
<beuno> will use the API to list out all your content
<beuno> download it
<beuno> will retry automatically
<beuno> and is a good example to tweak if you want to extract a bit more
<beuno> but hurry, we're -6 days away from when it'll be deleted  ;)
#ubuntuone 2018-08-08
<Psi-Jack>  I'm having issues logging into launchpad with UbuntuOne SSO.
<Psi-Jack> Just getting error id's about it.
<lotuspsychje> shoot the url is dead too
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> Well, I see on the status page, General and Accounts, a message from 2013-3-18. :)
<Psi-Jack> Either that's really old and never removed... Or that's current, and the date is seriously wrong. :)
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: cant you just make a new launchpad account?
<lotuspsychje> instead of one
<Psi-Jack> Well,, it ties in with UbuntuOne. Which is the problem.
<Psi-Jack> When you create a new account, it creates a new UbuntuOne account.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: im logged in properly
<Psi-Jack> That, and I just literally made an Ubuntu One account Sunday evening, and have been using it with live patching.
<lotuspsychje> weird
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. Error ID: OOPS-1f8daf6fe57e4d0c2e549bc6944b75f5
<JanC> maybe the launchpad people in #launchpad can help...
<Psi-Jack> Maybe... If anyone would actually live there. :)
#ubuntuone 2018-08-09
<JanC> Psi-Jack: see?  :)
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
